# First Time IVF Thread



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

here is a new home for chatter for ladies undergoing IVF for the first time

Also why not take a look at cycle buddies thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274383.0 where you will find advice and support from ladies undergoing IVF at the same time as yourselves

Em


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Girls

Kat- Lol, yes DH really did in the car! The 15 days is after egg transfer. Its called the 2ww on here

Ronnie- glad you liked the story  Got to be some laughs in this process aswell as lows. Mock emybro transfer is done to make sure it runs smoothly on the day and to make sure they get correct catheter  I'll let you know how it goes. We should be stimming close together then. I should start around 9th

Laulau- Hope your ok?

Emxx


----------



## nessiebro

hiya girlies,
im just bookmaring so i can stick with you all and see how you are all getting on  
michelle x


----------



## laulau106

I just wanted to pop on before I go out for work xmas meal and say - I've found you lol.

Happy New Thread lol.  

How is everyone feeling today?  I've got my appt tom evening so I'll update you all then.  December is going soooo quickyly so not long until all our our treatment starts  

Em - your car journey must have been interesting lol - it made me laugh, thank you  

Speak with you all tom night  

   

Lau x x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey 

Laulau- Phew glad you found us, hope we all make it on here. feeling good this week  Enjoy your meal out. Dec is going far too quickly but thats good as won't be long until treatment. Good luck with your appt tomorrow. Look forward to hearing about it

Nice to see you made it nesibro 

Em xxx


----------



## Ronnie77

Hey Newbies,

I've made it....just about!!

Im really glad we all seem to be having a more positive week. Hope everything goes well tomorrow Lau. I look forward to hearing all about it! 

So does everyone have a mock embryo transfer? And when do you have it?

xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Ronnie

Yah!! Glad you made it  I don't know if everyone has mock transfer, think it depends on clinic. I'm glad i'm having one as would hate to get to real thing and be in pain  The clinic i'm at does one on your down reg appt.

How are you this week?

xxxx


----------



## Ronnie77

It's jus that I keep reading about it in my pack but hasn't been told I needed one. I'll put it as one of my questions at next appointment. 

I feel really well today. Was so up and down over the wknd, it's just nice to feel normal for a couple of days lol. I still wake up some mornings wondering if this is all still happening to me! (without sounding too dramatic!!) 

How's everything with you? 

Lau- don't forget your list of questions tomorro!!

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Ronnie- Glad your feeling more like yourself  I am too and hope it stays that way over xmas as this is my favourite time of year. Def a question for your next appt regarding mock transfer. Lol, I have that thought at least once a day (is this really happening and am I really going through this for a baby) but if gives me the chance to be a mummy full speed ahead 

Laulau- hope all goes well today 

I'm good thanks and looking forward to finishing work next Wed for 6 days off!! So also this gives me 6 days to get to grips with down reg injections before back to work.

Whats everyones plans for xmas?

Emxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello Ronnie & Lau - looking forward to getting to know you over the coming weeks. 

Em - how's things going with only a week to go til DR? 

Re trial ET - I had one done at my initial appointment, glad I did as it took them afew goes as they said my cervix is a little 'kinky' so to speak (no wonder those swimmers haven't meet one of my lovely eggs these past 2 years...obviously too much hassle with a kinky cervix ). After a couple of attempts it worked, had a slight period pain type feeling and was told I would need to ensure have a full bladder for actual ET.

AFM: I'm 4 days into DR (sniffing not injections) and feeling good and  . Had a slight headache this afternoon but put it down to not drinking enough water today as was in meeting from 9:00-1:30pm and it just wasn't possible. Downed afew pints this afternoon and seem to have been on the loo all afternoon LOL  

 and   to you all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Lizard

Glad you made it  

I have started drinking 2L daily and feel like i am constantly on the toilet  I'm feeling good and very  about upcoming treatment, which is suprising as I hate injections 
I'm like you Lizard glad I have got mock as when had hycosy they really struggled to get into my cervix  Glad your down/reg is going ok hun 

Hope everyone else is good?

I got my appointment through for breast clinic today for wed day before down reg appt, which is good as at least will get scanned before go on any drugs. 

Speak soon

Em xxx


----------



## laulau106

Evening girls

How are we all today?? hope you all ok.

Well we went to our appt tonight, they said our bloods were fine and DH sample wasnt as good as the one we had done when initial tests were done a year ago but they said they were still ok (high count but low motility and high abnormal).  I have low AMH (10.7) but again they don't think it will be problem.  They seem really positive but I'm not so positive (surprise surprise lol).  

We have been told that we will have ICSI and that I need to go back on the pill for a month when period comes next week (hope it arrives next week!).  Once I have had my period after a month of the pill the treatment will start (estimated egg collection w/c 13/02/11).  They have advised me to have 2 weeks off work after egg transfer to relax.

I asked about whether I need a mock transfer (due to having a tilted uterus and due to the problems they had when I had my hsg but they said it will be fine - I'm a bit worried about this!!

We have been given all of the paperwork to read and sign.  I have another appt for next Wednesday to get the pill and to hand in forms, so hopefully this time next week I'll be on the pill.  I dont really understand why they are putting me back on the pill for a month - any ideas??  It made sense in the consultation room but the more I think about it the more I think why?  

Sorry for going on..........

Hope your all keeping positive  

Thanks for listening and Speak soon  

Lau xx


----------



## nessiebro

Lau......all these appointments are so "mind overload" arent they!!!!!! I used to think i had it all under control at the appointments then when i came out of the hospital it would all be a blank!! 

When  i got my last cycle abroad, i got put on the pill.I found it very weird as we spent years and years trying to get pg and now here i was getting put on the pill    the reason for it was so they could control my periods so they would come and the time they were needed to come at in order for the tx to go ahead with the planned dates. All of my other tx's i had in the uk i got an injection called prostap which does the same thing as the pill but it is just a one off jag which you get a month b4 u start d/r.  i hope this helps you 

i seen you were advised to have the 2ww off work......wot kind of work do you do? do u have a physical job?

michelle xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Laulau

Hope your ok and not feeling too down. I remember when we went for that appt was very upsetting as I also got told I have low AMH (3.   but like you said they were very positive and said it wasn't a problem. I had it retested and it rose to nearly 5 even though they said initially your AMH levels are static So im a little sceptical about the whole AMH thing as theres a few ladies on this site and others ive seen who have managed to get 10+ eggs with low AMH?? So what i am trying to say is do not worry about it as i'm not anymore. Sorry that was long winded  I'm suprised you don't have to have mock transfer but maybe they don't recommend it for some reason. I'll ask again when I have mine on thursday the purpose of it and let you know.

Sounds like your DH's sperm is good count  I am on the pill and have been since I started af on the 1st. Like nessibro said the told me it was to have full control over your cycle. Made me feel rubbish after being off it for 3yrs. Hope your af come son time. 

We've still got all our paperwork to get through  Thats interesting they told you to have two weeks off after egg transfer. They told us it was personal preference. Depending on when mine is if were lucky enough to get to that stage i'm gona take 3-4 days and the weekend and thats it and then go back to work on light duties as my job can be quiet physical

Lots 

Stay positive. I know its hard as it feels like every time you walk through those clinic doors theres yet another new suprise and hurdle 

I'm sure we will all get through this together hun   

xxx


----------



## nessiebro

hey girls,

reason i was asking about type of work on the 2ww as obviously if its heavy lifting etc then its not advisable to do but if you have 2 weeks in the house waiting......and waiting.....and waiting....you will drive yourself totally and utterly nuts!!!!! you will be on google symptom spotting and it will make the 2 weeks drag on and also the other thing as well is that you need to keep moving as you want the blood and oxygen to keep flowiing nicely through your body to your womb as well.

Some girls think it is best to stay on the couch and hibernate for the whole time but i would strongly advise not to do that.Try and carry on with normal life as you know it (well as normal as IVF can let you be )

Im all mixed up already (dosnt take much  ) who is start d/r first?

Michelle  
x


----------



## Lizard39

Em - i'm planning on taking 3-4 days off after ET (pulling a sickie as not told boss about tx, but shes in US anyway so doesn't know what i up to) and then going back to work too as would personally go mad if at home for 2WW, but appreciate everyone is different and you have to do what is right for you. I only life 10 mins drive from work and am office based. However, I have booked the cleaner in for extra hours in January for doing the ironing (hee hee hee ....any excuse) and also told hubby he's going to have to help alittle more at home which he's OK with.

Michelle - thanks for you advice and huge congratulations on you pg.  

Have lovely weekend all 

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Thanks for advise nessi. I personally agree with you as I think its important to have the exercise of everyday life to keep blood supply going. I will go mad if I have to stay at home for a whole two weeks. Hope your well and looking after yourself

Lizard- Hope down reg is going well? I feel 3-4 days is enough for me personally but like you say everyone thinks differently and will have there reasons for the time they decide to take

Laulau, Ronnie- Hope your both well?

I start down reg on 22nd next Thurs 

Hope you all have lovely weekend 

xxxx


----------



## Ronnie77

Hey Ladies,

Glad your appointment went OK Lau. If they are positive i think this a good sign for you to be positive. I know its hard tho xx

2 weeks off? I'm a little concerned now as i wasn't expecting to take any time off!! My job is very physical, I'm a teacher but in a special needs school. Many of the children i work with display challenging behaviour i.e hitting, kicking & biting (thats on a good day lol) and many of them are physically disabled and require hoisting. I'm pretty sure most of you have had a heart attach right now and probably think i should be signed off until my child is 10   I think this is probably a big question i should put on my list for next appointment!! 

Thanks for all the advice about mock embryo transfer 
xxxxx


----------



## Ronnie77

oooooh i forgot to ask,

Why do some women have injections and some sniff??


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Ronnie,

Mmm I'm a little concerned about you not having any time off with sll that physical effort involved! My job entails assessing adults with physical disabilities and like you using hoists etc so I'll def be doing light duties and office  work in my 2ww. Like people say its personal choice. 

Whens your next appt? 

I think the only difference between sniffing and injections is your clinics preference

Enjoy your weekends. I've just are  bra fitting and brought a New dress for New years eve  now just having cuppa then heading home. Just nice to have a little me time

Speak soon
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Just wondered if it was ok to join the thread?I am due to start my first ivf cycle on the 19th dec and my injections on 20th! as long as af plays ball    Although i feel like i have forgotten eveything they have told me to do   

Hope you are all well, just going to have a quick read through the posts and try and catch up with you all.

Nat xxx


----------



## scattykat

hey ladies, hope you are all having a god weekend? I have got my christmas do tonight, but it is soooo cold I am regretting my dress/bare legs combo!
I have not been told anything a bout a mock transfer, maybe my clinic doesnt do it? I will ask them next week.
Ronnie, I was told that if you dont have a physically demanding jod that going back to work would be ok, however the nurse recommended me to be signed off as I am a radiographer, so not chance to take it easy. I already have a week booked off in feb anyway so wont be too bad.
What are people doing about time off after egg collection? are you going back to work the next day? have given my boss all my dates up to e.c, then I have been a bit vague as I am not sure what to do.
Lau, we may be having ICSI as well as DH had a blockage that needed to be removed, think Dr was woried the sperm may be damages. I hope we dont as it is more expensive, but I have not heard either way. Blimey, I have a lot of questions for the poor nurse!
Am now waiting for my period tomorrow so I can start counting down the days till my injections. I am a bit worried as I have PCOS so my periods can be irregular.
Hi Natalie, welcome to the thread!It is so nice having ladies to chat to who are going through the same things.
Sorry I have gone on a bit, there is just so much to think about, I get brain ache!
Speak soon,
Kat xx


----------



## Ronnie77

welcome Nat, hope AF arrives on time to stat injections this week! very exciting!

Robinson- I just didn't think about time off. I'll have to discuss this at my appointment this Thursday (22nd)

Kat- I was jus thinking about time off after egg collection. I'm having a GA but I'm sure my consultant gave me the impression that it would be OK to go bk to work the next day. Again, another question for next appointment!!! Hope you have a good night out tonight!

Hope you're OK Lau xxxxx


----------



## laulau106

Hya girls

Thanks soooo much for your support and advice  

Sorry if I've confused things about time off work, my nurse just said that if I can she would suggest having time off work (2 weeks) so that I haven't got the stress of work but that I shouldn't lock myself away (she was having a laugh with DH at the time and saying he could always take me on a little break, think she was just saying keep yourself occupied but try not to get stressed and have some 'me' time lol).  Id got some time off work around that time anyway so think I'll keep it and see how I feel (my job isnt physical but is quite stressful at times and can be frustrating listening to other peoples problems and dealing with maternity/paternity.  Think I'll have a couple of days off after EC just to use my leave up but I think it is ok to go back to work the next day........I suppose its just waiting and seeing how you feel.

Just out of interest how many of us are having IVF and how many having ICSI (We have prob discussed this before........my memory is terrible  

It seems to be all action stations now for everyone - how exciting  

Are you all ready for xmas now?  I cant wait to break up from work next thursday........bring it on lol

Speak soon     

Lau xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls'

Hope your all having a nice weekend??

Ronnie- Let me know what they say on thurs. My appt is thurs too at 11am. Excited but a little scared at the same time about the injections 

Kat- hey, nice to see you made it. Hope you had a good works do? It was really really cold last night, hope you didn't regret the bare legs  Your right there is too much to get your head around in this process! I think I will take a couple of days off after ec depending on how I feel and when it is. If its on a friday then I prob won't take any time off. When do you start down reg?

Laulau- hey hun, hope your feeling a little more settled after your appt. I think the 2ww depends on how you feel personally and how stressful your job is to you. I think i'll have bit of time off but not much as my jobs  not stressful just physical at times. I'm having ivf as DH has good swimmers, which were pleased about as were paying for our treatment and icsi is a £1000 more! 

Nat- welcome  Look forward to getting to know you. Looks like you've had the same as me both tubes out due to hydro  I was very sad to have mine out at first but they were stopping me from having a family so their better off gone now i'm sure  I think forgetting the ridiculus amount of things they tell you is normal  I start my injections on 22nd so we willbe very close together

I'm all ready for xmas and can't wait  Finish work on wed lunch and not back til wed after so that will be nice. Bring on the festivities 

Em xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi all, ok if I join you?   

Just had dates to start initial injections, 04 jan, then baseline scan 16 jan.  After trying on our own for a long time (4yrs) we've been whizzed through the system straight to IVF. 

Trying to be positive but in between the anxiety of procedures etc ahead, the disappointment each month for the last few years, and the general feeling of failure, it's difficult to stay upbeat...any hints or tips would be most welcome, we only have one chance at this...

Would be good to talk to others going through the same process.

Cx


----------



## laulau106

Hya girls 

I'm loving how we are becoming a bigger group - so much info, support and experiences to share.   to all x x x

Is it really sunday again..........never mind closer to breaking up for xmas 

Hope your appointments go well on Thursday Ronnie and Em.  So there are quite a few of us starting injections next week - Are you going to get DH to give you the injections?  I don't mind injections but don't fancy the thought of doing it myself.  I'm sure you will be fine    When you think of what we have been through so far, this will be a piece of cake     (trying to be positive girls lol).

Its terrible Em how much the treatment costs and that it costs more for ICSI, but it will be worth it in the long run  

Its mad how quite a few of us are waiting for our af to arrive, I'm not sure about u guys but I've wanted it to come so much - its bizzare  

Well I'm off to read all of the paperwork that we have to sign  

Have a nice evening and catch up with u soon  

Lau xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Hope you've all had a nice weekend  Cannot believe its Sunday already but not long til Thurs 

Mrs M2011- welcome to our thread. So nice to have another newbie. I know its so hard to stay positive when everything so far has been negative with no pregnancy but it will get better. I cannot believe I am writing this as I am quiet a pessimistic person but I feel very excited and   coming into the ivf process now. As you can see from many of our signitures it has been a rough ride for most with lots of sad times but ivf is our chance to be mums so it can only be positive, right  My tip is PMA- I will get through this and get a baby  Have you had any other treatments like clomid or IUI?  

Laulau- Glad your ok and seem more positive  Im excited about the appointment  but not the injections  DH is coming with me and if we can get a morning injection or evening one then DH will do it but iam going to try and do it to in case hes not around for whatever reason. I'm sure your right and compared to having my tubes removed i'm sure this will be a piece of cake  I'm loving your PMA Laulau.
I do think the treatment is very costly but the end result is priceless and I guess the clinics know this only too well  

 wishing for af after all the years of not wishing for it is cruel twist I must say. Well I hope everyone is as lucky as me and gets it a week early.

Funny you should metion paperwork  thats what were off to do now! 

Lots of  and    

Emxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks Em...will do my best re PMA 

I went to the docs after a couple of years of no luck, she told me to take a holiday!!! It took me until August this year to get the confidence to go back and see someone else, by which time we'd been trying for 4 years, she referred us straight away. Our first consultant appt was in September. Following loads of blood tests, samples by DH and a hycosy, we've been put straight to IVF. We could have started this last cycle, but we felt we just wanted one last go ourselves.  There doesn't seem to be an explanation as to why we're not having success, the most likely is my age, 37, which is also why they've jumped us to IVF ahead of other options.

Really pleased to have found this site and others taking the same journey. It's difficult not knowing anyone else having gone through this. Just need to watch the DVD they gave us in preparation of injections....

Cx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Hope eveyone is well  

Thanks for the welcome ronnie and em x i am looking forward to getting to know everyone too. i havent had my tubes removed yet, we are going to give ivf 1 go first and it is not successful then we will look at having them removed.we were recently told by the clinic we are at though that they may try to make a new tube and if they cant they will clip them instead,something which had never been mentioned to us as an option before has anyone heardof this before?

Hope everyone has hada lovely weekend   to all.Nat xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey

MrsM2011- I'm really sorry your doc said that regarding taking a holiday!! Thats terrible. I'm suprised you wern't infruiated  At least your on the right path now and ready for ivf 

Nat- Sorry I didn't read your signiture correctly  I just assumed you had them removed as you had hydro. Our clinic does not allow ivf to go ahead unless they have been removed  How would they make a new tube?? I would love it if they could transplant tubes  

Hope everyone else is ok and had a nice weekend 

Mine has been very nice involving shopping, meal out, film then bed Sat and roast today and relaxing with family. Oh and some housework mixed in with that. I have been abit short tempered this weekend which i'm not liking and neither is DH 

Speak soon
Lots of   and    

Emxxx


----------



## Ronnie77

Hey girls,

Hope everyone is OK. I finished work on Friday for 2 weeks   Gonna get my last few Christmas bits done then relax (she says  ). 

I'm not sure where to start in replying to you all!! Hows this.....hope you all have a good week. Those starting injections good luck   & those signing paper work even more good luck   I've just finished mine!! 

Ronnie
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi, yes I was infuriated to say the least...I broke down in her office and even had to help myself to a tissue, she never even offered! She was a partner in the practice and the experience really put me off. Took me a while to get the confidence back up to go and see someone else for fear of the same treatment again. Thankfully everything since then has been very positive and we really feel like we're being taken seriously, just annoyed with myself for wasting more time.

Anyway, on the right track now...😉

Weekend wasn't too bad. Trying to relax as much as possible which isn't easy... I'm at work all week and still have stuff to get for Christmas...eek...no snow yet which should make life a bit easier! ⛄⛄⛄

Cx


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Ladies,

Hope its ok to join this thread .Ive been on the crazy clomid chatter since June this year and have now been referred for IVF.Got my appointment on 3 January 2012 and to be honest I have to admit its just hit me and im freaking out haha.

I just thought the clomid would last forever.

My story is ,I have been trying for 4 years and were unexplained.Have been on Clomid for 6 months and all my progesterone levels were ridiculously high so no idea why it hasnt happened.

Im not too sure what to ask of the clinic when I go on 3 January.Any tips.

Good Luck to everyone in this thread.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies  

Ive managed to find the new thread yay ! And its a busy one  

How is everyone? I start d/r on friday !!! Eeeekk cant believe it, gettig nervous about the first injection now  

And even more emotional now too, had a bit of a crying fit whils shopping on friday, felt a right fool lol

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies!  Not been on for a few days and just realised this thread has moved!! 

Re time off - I was hoping/planning to take at least a week off after ET possibly even two.  I just thought complete rest would mean doing all I can to help things along

I'm due to start tablets to bring on my period on 1st Jan, then away we go with treatment etc once period arrives.  I'll be injecting, but so used to them now what with 3 IUIs!

I've not been told anything about a mock though..........should I have?

x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Hope your all well??

SS and beckyboo- nice to see you made it to the moved thread  SS I seem to be the only one who has a clinic that mentions the mock transfer in great detail and thinks its important so wouldn't worry. Ive got my mock on thurs so will let you all know what happens and how it goes

Ronnie- thanks i'll let you know how the first injection goes. Not sure whether it will be on thurs at appt or Friday

Mrs M2011- Glad your on the right track now and lots to look forward too Hope you manage to get all your xmas stuff sorted

nm4rk- welcome nice to have another newbie. Will the appy be your first at the ivf clinic? If its your initial they take both your full history, do blood tests for HIV,heps and test you both for chlamydia and do some hormone ones for women. Then they give you lots of forms to fill in and ask other half for sperm anlysis to decide which treatment you'll need ivf or icsi. Wow i'm getting to be good at this and I only found out 3mths ago we would have to have ivf 

Speak soon 

Em xxx


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Robinson84

Thanks for the heads up!Feels like its taken ages for us to get here and its so scary when you dont know what to expect all im doing is screaming with excitement when i hear from them and then crying when im not at the fact everything is actually happening!Swear im going mad!

Weve as recently as last week had the semen test,HIV and Chlamydia test done so hopefully they wont need another one in a rush as its pretty upto date.

So im guessing you are on your first time of IVF?How are you finding things?How many times a day to you need to do the injections and where(hope you dont mind me asking)

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ok so this may be a really daft question, but what is mock transfer??

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey

nm4rk- Hey. Lol, ive been up and down in mood like a yo yo over last 6mths! I'm sure theres more to come Thats good you've had most of tests. Have you got the results? Yes its my first ivf as you can see from signiture they removed my tubes last month so its our only option now I've found everything thats happened in the last year has been a rollacoaster of emotions but i'm glad we've started our ivf journey now. I've had 21 days of the pill then I'm due to start down reg injections thurs. I don't know yet how many times I have to inject will find out thurs. Hopefully only once. Of course I don't mind you asking. Nice to know whats coming. I've gained loads of info from this site

Beckyboo- hey, a mock transfer is when they try out catheters like they would on the actual day and the procedure but put no egg in

Hope all is well with everyone else

Em xxx


----------



## scattykat

Hey ladies,
Welcome to all the new ladies, nice to have you join us.
Have just come on here to rant, so forgive me...WHERE IS MY PERIOD   cant start this whole thing without it. have spent 3 years praying it wont come, and now I need it to it is not here! PCOS has a lot to answer for. I am now getting stressed panicking what will happen if it comes on xmas eve? I need a day2-4 blood test. Will it put everything back? Meant to have my down reg scan on 18th Jan. Have psyched myself up to have it in Jan, told bosses the dates etc. Stress rant over.
Hope everyone had a good weekend, and a good start to the week? Everything I have touched today at work had problems, was almost tempted to sit on my hands at one point and just watch othr people work!
Kat xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Kat

Sorry to hear you've had rubbish day  and af hasn't arrived yet. I hate to say it but stress can make period late  Anyway hope it comes soon and your treatment doesn't get postponed. I'm sure it will all be fine  

I had good weekend thanks and Mondays are never the best day of the week  Roll on Wed finish at lunch for a week off.

Em xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Hi Em , Ah ok, i spose the mock transfer is exactly what it is called then lol. Is it just so you know what your having done? Ive not heard of it before  

Hope af come soon Kat it is horrible waiting for it isnt it. Esp with the worry of xmas breaks at clinics etc. Try not to stress about it, hard i know.

3 sleeps for me    

Hope everyone is ok?

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Girls,

LauLau and Ronnie- Hope your both ok? 

Beckyboo- Only 3 days to go for us hun  Can't believe this is it the beginning of 1st cycle! I'll let you know how mock goes

Kat- hope your less frustrated today 

Hope everyone else is well?

Speak soon

Emxxx


----------



## Guest

Woohoo     for us and everyone else.

Yes let me know   when have you got it? Thursday? Have you found me on ** yet  

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Beckyboo & Em - not long now only 2 and 3 more days to go til you start 

Welcome all you new ladies - look forward to getting to know you in next few weeks  

AFM - I'm on day 7 of DR. Had no real side effects yet - 2 little headaches which was through not drinking enough water as was in all day meetings and no tears. I felt a little fed up last night so made a cake to keep me busy and was back on form when I work up this morning. Got AF type tummy pains at mo so wondering if she'll turn up soon....hope it's now rather than on Christmas day!  Not sure if its particularly heathly, but I keep day dreaming that hubby and I will have twins! I'd always wanted a really big family (3-4 kids),but I only meet my hubby when I was 35 & started trying when I was 37 and now I'm 40 this year i had acknowledged that a big family is out of the question....but I'm   for and very   for some little miracles in 2012.

Love,   and   to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Lizard

Glad your down reg is going well  Strangely looking forward to mine but not injecting but i'm sure i'll get used to it. Its funny you should mention twins as my DH would love twins but we were told by the consultant they would only put one egg back. We were disappointed about this but accepted that one baby is better than none. Anyway when we received the paperwork to fill in ready for down reg the consent options are you consent to one or two being put back  I have not filled this in as yet as am gona ask on thurs at our appt but if its my choice I will be ticking the two box but will wait and see on that one. I have always wanted a big family too as am one of five.

I'm  for all the ladies on here that 2012 is our year to be mums   

Lots of 

Em xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Em - i think our clinic's general rule is - 1 if you are under 35, 1 or 2 if 35-39 and they would even do 3 if you are over 40! Given I'm an old bird of 39 we are going for 2!


----------



## Mrs M2011

How's everyone doing?

I'm keeping busy this week with work and trying to finish Christmas present buying...anything to keep myself distracted.  Feeling better than I did at the weekend, emotions took over and i was feeling quite low.  

We need to watch the DVD the hospital gave us prior to starting injections...I guess they'll be less daunting after we've done the first one?!


Anyway...time for bed

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   some you might remember me, some new names on thread too, hello to all. My head is a bit all over the place and has been for the last few weeks hehe, so totaly forgot about this thread until lovely Lizard39 reminded me!! Thank you hunny  
Have to read thru all messages to see what you guys are up to but from a quick look, looks like you Lizard and Robinson has started d/r. Great news! How you guys feeling inside, altho headaches and so on? good feeling I hope finally being there  
Beckyboo - hey petal, you know me   not long for you now!!!!!

AFM - for those who dont know me, I am doing ivf/icsi. I start injections next week, thur, ONE DAY AFTER MY BIRTHDAY   long protocol, ET early Feb 
I am heading home to Swedwn tomorrow for xmas, so I prob wont be on here much then.. good to ave a break for a while, for me anyway, enjoy xmas, few drinks, good food, ready and strong to start 29th  
Hope you are all well and looking forward to crimbo
xoxoxoxox


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, hope you are all well ?

Hey Jelly  

Our clinic has said they have single policy in under 35 but they will put 2 back in if they are not top grade. Being as this is our only real shot at it i am   that they will put 2 in. Im gonna push for it, providing we get that far that is  

2 sleeps for me so excited now ! Will feel much better when ive got that first injection out the way.

2012 will be our year positive thinking    

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies,

Mrs m2011- sorry to hear you've been feeling low hun  It's such a rollacoaster of emotions. Hope you feel more positive soon and have a great xmas 

Jelly- hey hun, nice to see you on here . I start down reg thurs with beckyboo. A little nervous about injections but apart from that very excited! Sounds like youve got great Xmas planned. Hope you have good birthday and will see you in New year.

Lizard- hope alls going well? 

Em Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Em   How you feeling? 

Im friday not thursday   So close now isnt it !! And we will soon be onto the next stage !! Well you all will be i seem to be d/r forever i think     

Be glad once first jab is done i think   

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey beckyboo,

I'm feeling excited but like you be glad when first injection is over  

I get my drugs tomorrow when I go but not sure if will do first injection tomorrow, will have to wait and see.

Have lovely Xmas and let us know how down reg goes for you 

Lots love and  

Em Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Looks like some of us is very close together doing d/r.. fab news  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

It'd great isnt it jelly that so many of us are starting down the in next week 

Speak soon 

Em xxx


----------



## Guest

Exciting !!

It really is nearly here !!

How long you d/r for em?

Have a fab xmas and new year Jelly, are you going tomorrow?

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

I know scary stuff! This it no turning back 

I'm assuming im on down reg until the 9th when have baseline scan
I've been reading other peoples posts and didnt realise we will have a period during down reg! 

When you back on here? Couldn't find  you on **.

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Im doing it till 18th Jan! for some reason i am longer than others. Yeah it says it on my schedule that i will have a period. I had heard beforehand that you actually have the scan (internal) when on period ! I was horrified at this, but i havent seen anything else that says that. Cant think now where i saw it but i dont think its true .

oh no, how strange, I will try to find you again what is your pic? Will it show your location?

Im not back on tiull 3rd jan  

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Yeah I've heard something about an internal scan whilst on period  hope not

My pics of me hubby and stepson. Yes mine has my location as hull 

Hope you find me  

Em Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya girls, from what I know you will have a scan and first injection on THE first day, you then bleed 7-14 days into injections but you dont have a second scan until you start the fsh injections and by that point the substances would have taken over your body and you should not have a bleed by this point.. I could be wrong.....
what do I know really - I am only a new starter hahahaha.. think we need help from an expert here..
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi girls

Just thought would bob in to say

Protocols vary from clinic to clinic, 
When i first started out long protocol was the favourite, most clinic used to start D/R on CD21 for 2-3 wks tho some clinics favour starting on CD1
there is normally a Baseline scan and or bloods before starting stims which generally is done during AF (sorry!) (many clinics ask you to ring on day 1 of bleed)
Stims can vary in length on my first cycle i stimmed for 9 days tho on my 2nd i stimmed for 31 days (quite rare)

Short Protocol, generally starts on day1 of AF with stims starting day 2 and a scan after about a week to check follicles growth 


Hope this helps any more questions ask away and i will answer if i can or try and find the answer

Em


----------



## nessiebro

ladies sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you will have a period about 7-10 days after your d/r injection then by the time your baseline scan is due some of you will still be bleeding(some of you might not be,depends on how long you bleed for in a normal period).....i was......but the nurses are well used to it so please dont worry about it.

The prostap injection can delay your period coming then when it is here it is usually a wee bit longer than normal.

good luck to you all
michelle
x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

can i join you? there are a few faces I have seen from the Jan/Feb thread here so its nice to have some familiar names as well. also this thread doesnt seem as busy as the other one!

We are due to start our first IVF on 1st Jan (Happy New Year!). well, thats day 21, the clinic are seeing me on friday 30th so I may start then if they think its ok. Have been preparing my excuses already for not drinking on NYE. to be honest with christmas in between i've sort of lost track of days which has helped me not to think about it too much. I feel like we've been waiting for this for months. We saw our consulant in september who recommended we have IVF so we went away to think about it. I rang early October for an appointment but they couldnt fit us in till mid november to sign the paperwork by which time my AF fell in the time when they dont accept you for IVF as EC/ET falls over xmas and new years so had to wait till next AF! so I'm partly desperate to get started and partly dreading it  at the same time!

I've started acupuncture, only had two sessions, not sure what I think as yet but will try anything if it works. I'm also taking pregnacare vits and trying to be healthy (I have other health issues which mean that my diet is pretty good).

Wishing you all a merry christmas and looking forward to getting to know you before the madness begins!

Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - good luck today. Sending you lots of love,  ,   and   for the official start of your IVF journey.

Beckyboo - think I might have missed you, but wanted to say have fab Christmas and sending you lots of love,  ,   and   too for the start of your journey tomorrow. Look forward to you coming back on line after the holidays. 

Knicker - welcome to this thread, I recognise you from a previous thread. Hope all is well  

AFM - YEAH...Woke up feeling great  had a bad day yesterday   with bad headache all day despite drinking 3 litres of water and it spread all down my neck and i had achy shoulders. On day 10 of DR and AF just arrived which I assume is good news!

Have good days all  

Lizard xc


----------



## Jelly.B

Just want to wish you all a very happy xmas   I am away now till next week and wont be on here much, if any at all.
Have a lovely few days ladies and enjoy all the food and sweets xmas brings  
xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Ladies,

I HAVE OFFICIALLY STARTED DOWN REG TODAY!!!

Thanks for info nessiebro and Holly regarding bleed. I'll expect to get one then.

Jelly- Have lovely xmas and speak soon

Knicker- welcome. i think I recognise your name from another thread. Like you this thread is much easier to keep up with  It does seem like a long time coming when your waiting. We were told following diagnosis of bilateral hydro in both tubes we would need ivf in sept and here we are starting our journey. The thought of it is very daunting but exciting!! Do you have any dates to start or is it just wait until 30th? I've been taking pregnecare for last two weeks before starting, eating healthier were possible, drinking 2L water and pint of milk a day to get into habit too. So much to think about and now all this injection buisness  Wishing you lots of luck and keep us updated

Lizard- thankyou hun. Hope your doing well? I had my 1st injection today!! So scary doing first one but managed it in end. Had mock transfer as well and was fine-no problems or pain  Hope you have fab xmas and new year

Hope everyone else is well??

Em xxx


----------



## Lizard39

I really must get out of bed and get to work  . Last day til 3 Jan....YAH! Not many of us in the office today and all the blokes are bringing their kids in for afew hours this morning. Think I will be the one left  playing games with the kids, but I'm actually looking forward to and getting excited myself for Christmas. 

Em - sounds like your first injection went ok - good for you . Hope I'm the same when start injecting during Stimming. 

Have good days all, whether your at work, shopping, wrapping presses or chilling out.  

Lizard xx


----------



## P4TP

Hi all, 

Welcome to all the newcomers.

I am starting to panic I am on day 12 of dr and no bleed yet ? I have had pains since Monday day 8 of dr but no sign yet, boobs are really sore , did preg test on Tuesday just in case but it was negative . I have acupuncture today so hopefully he might be able to give it a kick start.

Danip xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Danip - AF arrived on day 9 of DR for me, but I had period pains for about 3 days beforehand, which I don't normally have. Just think your body has all sorts of drugs inside it, so is going to be all over the show at the moment. Don't worry about it, AF will arrive, enjoy your accupuncture today, and what's the betting AF arrives on Christmas day! My suggestion would be to get you 'Christmas loving   in' now before AF arrives!    

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Lizard

Hope you managed to make it to work  

I have a massive bruise from 1st injection so prob hit superficial vein! Trust me  Did second one last night no problem with a little encouragment from hubby and not a bruise in sight  Its alot easier than I thought and not at all painful. 

Hope everyone else is well and has great xmas

Em xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Em - yes made it in the office and it's lovely with lots of little people running around and one of the guys dressed up as Santa which was fun! Had to fight back afew tears when the canteen lady said very innocently 'are your children here' and I had to say unfortunately we don't have children. Wow that was so hard  

Only another hour then think I'll be heading home until 2012  

Lizard x


----------



## Ronnie77

Hey everyone,

Glad your first injections have gone well Robinson! How exciting!! hope you're well. Took all of the paper work in yesterday and they have ordered the drugs that should arrive next week. They said they are putting me on the highest dose as i have severe endo. Not sure why, I guess the endo effects how eggs are produced?   Anyway i have an appointment on the 6th to be shown how to use the drugs then hopefully start them on the 13th. I'm sure the time will whizz by as I'm hoping to spend this time eating and drinking (non alcoholic of course Lol)  

Hope you're well Lau xxx

If i don't get on here before have a lovely Christmas everyone 

Ronnie 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Lizard- sorry to hear about the children thing. Its so hard. I get it all the time but its always are you going to have children in the futrue  My answer is always if i'm luvky enough 
Your on leave now so enjoy and heres to 2012 

Hey Ronnie- nice to hear from you  First injection was really scary, was shaking  Done two now and the second was much better but still nerve racking. No pain though  You'll be injecting before you know it. I'm injecting now til 9th then at clinic. Then I may not start stimms til 16th which I didn't get all together but the nurse said they need a week inbetween to play with in case anything happens  Hope you have a fab xmas and new year. Speak soon 

Hope your ok lau??xx

Love Em xxx


----------



## P4TP

Acupuncture went well today was so relaxed the guy had to check I was still awake. Still no sign of af so thanks for the advice lizard DH will be pleased, may help to start af as well. Sorry you had the tough situation hopefully not for much longer  .

Love to all 

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Wishing you all a very wonderful Christmas...just think next year Christmas will be very different as 2012 is doing to be an amazing year for us all  .

Thank-you all for your amazing support the past few weeks since I joined FF and started my IVF journey.

Much love,   and   to you and your families.

Lizard xxx


----------



## scattykat

Hi ladies, how are well all?
I am all smiles as af arrived! I now start my down reg on 10th, with baseline scan on 17th which seems a really short time. I will prob need to go on tablets before 10th as my cycle varies so much due to my PCOS. I didnt really understand what the nurse was talking about, but I have to call her next week and she will let me know if I need the tablets. There are just so many tablets and dates I have almost had too much info, if you know what I mean. 
Well, I hope all of you lovely ladies have a wonderful christmas, and Father Christmas is very generous!
Lots of love and   Kat xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Lizard- same to you xx

Kat- congrats on starting af! Won't be long now til you start. I started down reg thurs. On one injection a day. I've forgotten most of what nurse told me too  

Hope all the lovely ladies on this thread have a great xmas and new year!! Big thanks for all the support

Lots of Love and     for 2012!! 

Em xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Just want to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year! 

All the Best for 2012 XXXX


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Girls

Hope you all had a lovely christmas and received lots of nice pressies 

I'm on day 6 of down reg now and had no side effects yet  Think thats normal though as nurse said takes time to build up or maybe im just lucky 

Hows everyone else doing with down reg?

Em xxx

Lots of     for 2012


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well and have had a lovely xmas xx

Robinson - Hey hun, im on day 5 down reg and have had a few headaches and getting a bit hot especially at night...feel like im not doing it right lol. when is your baseline scan?? xxx

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey LAdies, I start DR tomorrow! Argh


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Michimoo- good luck for tomorrow  Let us know how you get on. Are you injecting?

Nat- glad your down regs going well  My baseline isn't til 9th then will get def date for stimms when go to that depending on outcome 

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

No I'm sniffing. Lol I sound like a right glue addict.


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi all,

I'm day 7 of sniffing narfarelin today and OMG I have been EVIL! Really moody and tired. 

Anyone else finding this?


----------



## Michimoo

I guess I will let u know as I start sniffing tomorrow. I've got a house full on NYE and friends staying over. I hope I don't flip out at them!


----------



## Chandlerino

Good luck! I didn't notice anything for a few days but my god on Xmas Eve I was very stroppy and burst into tears at the slightest thing! Day 9 today and no sign of any bleed yet.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, hope you all had a lovely xmas  
All of you that has started your journey, hope all is going well  

AFM - I am starting injections tomorrow, first injection with nurse 9.15. Today however is my birthday   so I am being taken out for posh lunch and a few glasses of champane, which I will enjoy to the max   before it all starts tomorrow
xoxoxox


----------



## Guest

Jelly - Happy Birthday hun, hopeyou have a lovely day and all goes well for you tomorrow x

Robinson - Hey hun, How are you? x

Michimoo - good luck for your injection today x

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Nat- i'm good thanks but had dull headache since last night. Not aching enough to take pain killers but annoying. So think this may be the start of headaches as day 7 now. Hows you?

Jelly- Hey hun, Happy Birthday  Hope you have a lovely day and good luck with injections. Day 7 for me already! 

Michimoo- Hope all goes well 

Chandlerino- Hey, welcome to thread  I'm day 7 of down reg too but no modd swings yet just dull headache

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Michimoo said:


> I guess I will let u know as I start sniffing tomorrow. I've got a house full on NYE and friends staying over. I hope I don't flip out at them!


how did the first sniff go Michimoo? Think the sniffing is the easy bit - apart from the side effects


----------



## Michimoo

Well. Had my first sniff this morning then about an hour later got a dull headache.  Then went to go out and came over all dizzy & feeling sick. not sure if these are side effects or it's from all the rich food over Xmas. 

I will say the taste at the back of the throat is gross!


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies

Robinson- Hey hun, yeh not too bad thanks x have started to have a few headaches and have been get very hot and finding it hard to sleep even though i feel knackered, im day 6 of d/r so only a day between us xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls,

Nat-Yeah me too, had a headache all day but no hot flushes yet  We are very close together so will be good to share our journey

Michimoo- well done on first day of sniffing 

Jelly- Hope you had nice day 

Hope everyone else is well??

Where are you laulau and ronnie?

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey Ladies, 

Still got to sniff tonight to complete day1. Had a dull headache and felt really sick at one point. But all Aok now but I could murder a Vino! Lol


----------



## Robinson84

LOl, no vino for us. Hope second sniff goes well

xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi
Just had a lap and have been told my only option is IVF due to adhesions caused by an appendix done  nearly 30 years ago!! My husband has checked out fine and apart from these adhesions I have I am fine. I am ovulating regularly and my FSH blood tests came back all fine. I am 35 and my husband is 37.
We are going to be referred to New Clinic in Epsom and I am hoping that IVF will work for us.
If anyone is in the Epsom area and is currently undergoing IVF with New Clinic or IVf please feel free to contact . i am finding this whole Infertility situation rather lonely and difficult- fed up with friends boasting about their pregnancies yet very happy for them. My parents and husband are 100% IVF and we both feel that this is a new journey for us in 2012 and after fertility investigations, temping etc.. feel that I now have a solution so pleased about this

What can I expect during IVF in terms of test? I have done so many with NHS I dont want to feel I am handing over money for more of the same tests
X


----------



## Robinson84

Hi Rome10

Im sorry to hear about the outcome of your lap . I have been there myself in Sept. After many tests which showed everything as working as it should be hormone wise was diagnosed after lap with bilateral hydro and told ivf was only option and my tubes had to be removed . It is a very hard time but it def gets better  I cried everyday after they told me and was in denial about having my tubes removed. But I have just started my first ivf cycle and couldn't be happier. I feel like my life is no longer in limbo and we will have our dream come true one day in 2012 

If your looking for support you've come to the right place as there are so many women on here going through exactly the same. 

Im sorry to say but there are more tests to come  They do lots of bloods from both partners in first ivf appt, a detailed sperm analy, request chlaymdia test from both and recent smear from women. Then when all these come back they tell you what ivf will be most suitable for you. 

Wishing you lots of luck. Hope you stay in touch

Em xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi thanks for your reply and advice. My recent smear was august 2011 and my husband sperm analysed in may 2011. 
In terms of the ivf cycle do your drugs and injection depend on all of the tests they run? Sorry to ask these questions but I want to go with my eyes open !  Thanks

How is your ivf going? Good luck and please let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi Rome10

Sounds like you've had alot of tests already hun. Yes drugs depend on blood results. They either do fsh or amh levels. My amh is low so i will be on different protocol to women who have normal amh.

My ivf is going well so far  Im on injections for down reg and im on day 7. First injection was soo scary but now its just part of everyday life.
Looking forward to next stage

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome10 - hi, may I ask if you will be doing ivf cycle privately or on the nhs? All the tests you have had done already, like chlamydia, swabs, HIV all needs to be within one year limit. So if you are doing this on nhs, depending on your waiting list you might need to redo tests. However if you are paying for this privately I would recommend for you to get as many tests done with your gp for free (if you have a good gp and he agress to this) to safe some money. I am doing this cycle privately but did all my tests with the gp except for the amh.
Depending on your tests, you might be on a short protocol or a long one. You might start your injections on day one of your cycle, or day 21. Its different from ppl to ppl. 
Hope this helps.

Robinson - hope all is going well for you  
xoxox


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi jelly, we are doing ivf private. We went on nhs in may and sa, fsh, day 3 blood test done, in august had smear,chlamydia hep b and c. Also had more day 21 tests and also pelvic ultrasound. Just had laps and being referred to private ivf. I'm hoping we can do any tests with my gp to save money. Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Jelly- All going well thanks so far. On day 8 of down reg and just getting niggly headaches but apart from that im fine  Im suprised I havn't had any mood swings at DH  Saying that though hes been extra good this week. I arrived home from work yesterday to a bunch of flowers, tidy house and tea on the table. Was very pleased 

Rome10- Im having ivf privately too. Hope all goes well. Let us know when you start

Em xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Thanks for your message, please let me know what happened on your first visit to IVF clinic and how much I an expect to spend.
Glad you came home to a clean house, flowers - it makes such a difference and long may this continue!!

hugs and baby dust to you lovely ladies
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - that was soo sweet of your man   cute. Glad all going well for you, are you just waiting for a bleed now then scan?
xx

Rome10 - depends on how many tests you missing and what treatment you actually need when it comes to cost. I am having ivf with icsi and we are paying around 5500 I think... but we have had some tests with them too and that inc all the drugs. At your first appointment your doc will go through about what you need, any more tests might be booked in here, general chat, see where you are in your cycle and so on.. but its different from clinic to clinic I guess
xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

I've just paid 3.9k for IVF - ICSI will be a little more. I had all my blood tests done on the NHS apart from DH's sperm sample which was 185.

Day 10 of D/R and still no sign of a bleed yet!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

Thanks for information. Once we started TTC we saved up for IVF along the way just in case so have enough for 2 cycles. I have also heard about a natural cycle is that a choice you can make or is that something that you are advised to do?
either way i am open to the whole IVF procedure but there is so much information I just want to be fully aware of my options

I wish you all the best and hope that it works
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Jelly- yeah just waiting for bleed then scan on 9th. Seems like other people are down regging for less time though 

Chandlerino- hey, im day 8 and no bleed yet. I bet it comes new years eve 

Rome10- Our ivf cost £3500 thats including drugs. If we need icsi it would cost £4500. We have enough for 3 attempts or 5 if we get any frosties  I don't know what a natural cycle is. Thankyou for luck

Hope everyone else is good?

xxx


----------



## sarahjane30

Hello everyone, this is only my 2nd time posting but need some advice.  I started the injections today (so happy as this has been a long time coming) but forgot to ask at the chat and plan if its ok to exercise still? I figured that when the embryos are implanted its probably best not to, but how about now while im injecting myself.  I worked really hard to get my bmi down so i could have ivf and am scared i will put on lots of weight if i don't   Please help guys, oh and one last thing, my leg was itchy after the jab 

Thank you
S-J


----------



## Michimoo

Not sure about the itching as I'm sniffing at the mo. But I was told light exercise was perfectly fine. Good luck. x


----------



## sarahjane30

Thank you and good luck to you too, we are both at the same stage   fingers crossed


----------



## Robinson84

Hey 

SJ- Hi and welcome. Well done on first jab. Im on day 8 of injections. Im doing mine in tummy though. And the area itches after every one which nurse said it would. Im not doing any exercise during ivf apart from daily walking and household tasks but I think swimming and walking would be classed as gentle exercise. Hope all goes well and you stay in touch

Em xx


----------



## scattykat

Hi ladies,
How is everyone? Spoke to nurse today, as I was meant to be getting a prescription in the post, but it seems it as not been done as there has been no Dr over the festive period. I have spent over £4000 on this, is it too much to ask for a dr to be in at least one day? I work for the NHS and was in for 4 days this week. Grrrr. Anyway, all my dates seem to have been a bit rushed, got to take these tablets as soon as I get them, start down reg on 10th with down reg scan on 17th, and I am to have a bleed in the mean time. Beginning to feel stressed at it all as my cycles are so unpredictable. I know that is why I am taking all these drugs, but cant help worrying.
Rome, I have spent about £4000 so far ( ISCI), my drugs were another £560, and there are extra costs, like growing it to blastocyst stage, and freezing eggs etc, which is all abit daunting. It seems to vary with each clinic though. On the first appointment they talk to you, discuss the options avavilable, check all your tests are up to date. I then got referred to the nurses for a planning meeting to discuss dates etc. We are all here if you have any questions, I always have loads!
Anyone heard from Lau?
Baby dust to all,
Kat xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Kat- sorry to hear about your experience  You expect the best when you pay through the nose for it. I work for NHS too and have been in this week. It sucks  Im on down reg at mo and am on day 9 and have another ten to go before scan. Just started bleeding today. 

Hope everyone else is well??

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

been off line over xmas so hope you all had a good xmas. I've been catching up on afew pages worth of posts so hope its not too late to let you know my experiences.

Rome - with regards to tests, your DH will have to do a 'swim up' test (sperm). its not looking a quality and numbers, its something specific to do with IVF, I forget what. they 'wash' the sperm before using it in IVF and I think its something to do with that.  We have just started (today actually!) a self funded cycle of IVF whilst on the NHS waiting list for our one and only funded cycle, although I hope we don't need it! all our tests and investigations have been done on the NHS. the cost for IVF is £2700 plus drugs which vary depending on what dose stimms you are on, these varied at my hopsital up to almost £800 plus a £90 dispensing fee!. my drugs cost £466 incl this fee. the nurse said that I might need some more stimming drugs so could be more of a cost but they would rather do it this way than dispense too many drugs at the start as you don't get a refund. there are also additional costs if we need ICSI (I think it was £3500 plus drugs) and also if there are any embies to freeze its about £350 for 3 years. we are being monitored at the NHS local hospital and then go to a private clinic for EC and ET only. My husband has already said that if we are lucky and it works we are bound to have a girl as she is already costing us money!! Lets hope so, worth every penny.

As I said, i started DR today, the nurse as the hospital did my injection to demonstrate so don't get to do one of my own till tomorrow. 

happy New Year to you all and here's hoping 2012 is our year
Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello All,

All is good with me and had a lovely Christmas. Just back after afew days aways so trying to catch-up on the thread...itsgetting busy now! Hope everyone is doing well whether you are DR, stimming or waiting for one of those to start  

I'm still DR and have baseline scan on Tuesday so hopefully I'll be good to start Stimms. I've generally felt ok apart from afew headaches and been really positive and upbeat. Had one bad evening afew days ago at a party when wasn't drinking and someone picked up on it and just wouldn't let it lie.....kept saying 'why aren't you pregnant, are you pregnant' plus he kept saying in front of loads of people. I wanted to scream at him and that night when hubby and I were on our own own I just couldn't stop crying  . It amazes me how insensitive people are. 

Much   and   to you all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Lizard and Nic

Nice to see you back 

Hope your injection goes well Nic. I had to do my first one at clinic with nurse and DH watching. Was shaking and in end DH pushed needle in  Ended up with big bruise,oops
Anyway on day 9 now and there just part of everyday life now. So easy don't know what I was worried about 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks Robinson, I'm not worried about needles if the nurse did them every day I wouldnt have a problem but I'm woried about doing them myself! have to say the injection did not  hurt at all so if I can do the same technique will be ok! I have read lots on FF that you got to practice at the clinic so was a bit perturbed that we didnt! I think the first one is the worst so want to get that over and done with.

Lizard, i'm, really shocked at the insensitivity of some people, no wonder you had a cry when you get home. I was seriously ill a few years ago so when nosy people start hinting I just say something along the lines of well, after my illnes, gotta wait for the 5 year all clear before we can even think about that and that usually embarasses them into shutting up (we dont have to wait but its a convenient excuse). I've often thought that i'd love to just say 'Actually I'm infertile' just to see the look on their faces! grrr xx


----------



## Robinson84

Like you say nic once the first one is done it will all fall into place  Good luck  xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck ladies.  What I do know is that 2012 has got to be the year for us xxx


----------



## Robinson84

I'm with you there Rome10  2012 is the fertilty ladies year of the baby  xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - know what you mean re certain ppl can be so cruel.. I am at the mo staying away from certain friends that would just say something like that! Hard, as I am a drinker, love my wine and when me and friends meet up, it most likely always involve wine, so now that I am not drinking, I think its wise for me to stay away from those friends.. still of course talk to tehm, just staying well away from eve in and pub runs. Hope you are feeling a bit better now petal.

3rd day of injections and all going well.. just waiting for a bleed now and should be on its way (.)(.) are sooo sore! def a sign af soon here, then I call clinic to book in for a scan and bloodtest  

Hope all will have a great new years eve  

xoxoxox


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Jellly

Glad injections are going well hun. Im day 10 today and doesn't seem long since I did first one. I started bleeding yesterday but its not very heavy so not sure if this will change. Not got my scan for 9 days

Im out tonight with family at new years eve dinner and disco as we go every year. 

However unsure if I will be able to stay awake as had a terrible night last night only slept about 5hrs. Woke at 3am after going to bed at 12 then didn't really get back to sleep just cat napping. Wonder if its a side effect?

Hope everyone enjoys tonight and toasts 2012 xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I havent been booked in for my next scan yet.. they told me when I have a bleed I should ring up and take it from there.

Hope you get your proper bleed soon hun (weird how we want it so much hey)
Sorry you havent slept much, I seem to be tired all the time   hope you get to have a sleep maybe a bit later on
xx


----------



## Robinson84

I'm not really sure what bleeds supposed to be like  Some other ladies have said theres was really heavy and others have said really light. Anyway its a bleed and it came around the time they said so hopefully my bodies  behaving itself 

I have a few bruises from injecting now but don't know why as it doesn't hurt when I do them. Hows yours going?

Yeah I thought I may have a little nap this aft if get chance but my sisters flying in from Scotland and staying at ours and havn't seen her since Beginning of Nov so will prob spend whole afternoon 

Whats your plans for tonight hun?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

think some will have light and some heavy... depends what your period is like normally I guess.. 

My injections are going well, man is doing them every morning at 8am. I just feel so tired all the time tho.. maybe that is a side affect.. or might just be because of xmas. No bruises as of yet, but sure that will come too. I bruise so easily   every bloodtest left my arm blue!  

Sounds like you will have a good aft then   will she be drinking for you?? hehe

we are going over to neighbours tonight for a take away. Nothing fancy, just a quiet one. One glass of champers for me to celebrate the new year and a fresh new start   thats if I dont fall asleep before 9pm hehe

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Morning Ladies,

Day 13 [or is it 14 lol - I am very forgetful!] of D/R and my bleed is clotty and really painful. Have been having a few nights of broken sleep and some weird dreams too....

Hopefully 2012 will be our year but I said that about 2011! Can't get much worse so surely its my turn this year? xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Chandlerino - of course its your turn next year.. have a good feeling for all of us  

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope your all well??

Its very quiet on this thread. Concerned for you all?

AFM- Im day 12 of down reg and af has been here for 4 days and is very clotty and has beenheavy at stages but seems to be dwindling off now. I havn't got scan for another week though! Think I may ring clinic tomorrow see if this normal. What do you ladies think?

Em 
xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Robinson84- that sounds like my normal AF each month. Lol I would call them anyway just for peace of mind. I was told that it would be heavier than normal. I am considering calling my clinic in the next few days as I don't have any side effect yet from the D/R sniff. Just want to make sure I'm doing it right.

Im sure all the clinics are used to us ladies calling them up.


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Michimoo. I'll call them then. I havn't really had any side effects just few headaches

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining you!  
I started d/r on 21/12/11 and got my baseline scan booked for 4/1/12  it goes okay and that i can start stimming   . Thankfully af arrived as she should do, i was worried she might be delayed cos of the injections anyway luckily not!! Never thought i would look forward to it arriving so much!!! Anyway apart from being more painful and a bit clottier (sorry if tmi!) it was okay
How are you all finding the d/r, i have not had any side effects at all which i was a bit worried about and keep thinking are we doing it right  ?? Suppose i will find out soon enough.........
Wondered as well whether there is anything in particular i should be eating/drinking. I know to drink plenty of water and take folic but wondered if there was anything else? Oh and stay relaxed and calm, haha, as if that is possible!! 
Keeping everything crossed for us all      
Would be great to hear from you
Vicki xx


----------



## Guest

Welcome vicstar, I started d/r on 23rd and have baseline booked for 5th, I have been drinking 2-3 litres of water and taking pregnacare conception it contains pretty much everything including the folic acid other that i have just been eating a balanced diet of fruit,veg and protein.

How are you finding the injections? i have had headaches and a few hot flushes as well as not sleeping to well.

Nat xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Robinson - the clinic told me that AF could be heavier/lighter/more painful/less painful than normal so hopefully nothing to worry about. 

I started DR injections last friday so have had 3 so far, 4th tonight. no side effects so far although feeling a bit anxious but think thats just because the rollercoaster has started, not down to the drugs. for those who have had headaches, how long were you DR for before you got side effects?

back to work tomorrow boo hoo, feel nice and chilled and hope to continue to keep calm but knowing my job, there's no chance of that!

Nicx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

Hope all is going well
I am being referred to an IVF clinic and will be self funded please can anyone explain what will happen - in terms of tests, dr, in jections etc.. also are there different strengths of drugs as everyone being different or is it all the same?

My history
me 35, husband 37 everything Ok with him
all my blood tests including CD3 and CD21 fine, period regular as clockwise
had my laps, hysteroscopy and dye a few weeks ago and due to adhesions have been told IVF is a quicker option
had pelvic ultrasound and no PCOS or Endo

any advice welcome
thanks
xx


----------



## vicstar

Hi all
Natalie - thanks for the advice. i haven't found the injections too bad realli, now and then it stings a bit but thats all. Husband does them tho cos i can't face sticking a needle in me, even though i know it doesn't hurt!! Had no side effects at all, not even a headache which i don't know is it just lucky or whether its not working! Soon see anyway only one day to go  . I have been on the pregnacare so i will carry on with those. I do need to start drinking more water. I read somewhere that brazil nuts and pineapple juice are supposed to be good. We are cycle buddies from our dates!! keeping everything crossed for you   let me know how you get on. 
Hi Rome10, we had to have hiv, hepatitis etc tests, then they will do blood tests to check hormone levels etc and a scan to check womb lining and for cysts etc. At the clinic i am at we then had a consultation and were then good to go. I had a problem though cos needed some treatment after a borderline smear which delayed treatment for a bit until i had a clear smear. Once all that was done though we got the go ahead. As far as your drugs are concerned, everyone is different and they decide what strength to give you from your hormone levels. Good luck to you xx

Vicki x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Girls

Vicstar- welcome. Im not sure we've met. I started down reg 22/12/11. Finding down reg ok and much better than expected really . Injections are stinging abit now, have few bruises and not sleeping more than 3hrs a night now. Managing to keep headaches at bay with lots of water. Af arrived day 9 and still here at mo day 12. Havn't got my baseline til 9th though, which is good as away this weekend. I'm with Nat taking pregnacare, eating healthy with my five portions in daily, drinking lots of water, on decaf tea/coffee, no alcohol and upped protein intake (milk,chicken and eggs). Not sure about the whole hot water bottle thing but will prob need it when start stimming  

Knicker- hey, hope your well? Thanks for reassurance. I think was just abit worried as af nearly finished but still another week until scan but I think thats the only time they could fit me in maybe? Not sure. I suppose you start doubting if its working  . Hope your getting on well with down reg hun. I started getting side effects day 7 onwards but there not really that bad. I'm not sleeping and had the odd headache but thats it. Af was different though. 

Rome10- hey hun, nice to see you've joined us. The ivf clinic will treat you as an individual. From what i've seen on the threads everyone seems to be on different drugs and protocols. They'll tell you before you start what you'll be on. Have you got a start date yet?

Nat- hey hun, hope your ok? I've not slept last three nights

Em
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies
I take back what i said before about d/r , just had 13th jab and ouch it stung and DH said he struggled to get needle in! Must be getting tender in that area now i think. Whats it going to be like when doing two injections a night..... 
Sleeping okay, apart from quite sweaty 
Thanks Em for advice. Also been on decaff since started tx and not a drop of alcohol over xmas, i was designated driver  . Didnt think about the extra protein but definitely going to do that. 
Vicki xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - hey girl, so sorry to hear taht you are still not sleeping well   lots on your mind perhaps, maybe the injection drugs?? Re when you have your next scan.. seems like its different from clinic to clinic. For me I have not had my next scan booked in as they want me to phone up on first day of bleed and then go in for a scan (they ant to do a scan and bloodtest while I am *on* - nice! and not 100% sure but think I will start stimming after that. The hotwater is for stimming, dont use it on the 2ww. Hope you are ok tho hun xox

Vicstar - hello   the brazil nuts are good because they contain selenium esp in the 2ww   as can help embryo to stick  

Knickerbockerglory - I had mild heading from day 1, but mine wasnt bad enough for taking tablets or anything like that, just a little nagging. I do find it if I dont drink enough water then headache do seem to come on. Some ppl say you get used to drinking so much water - not me for sure, I live in the loo hehe

Big hello to all you lovely ladies  

AFM - bad period pains today! Think it will be here in the morning. Injections going well but oh my god do they make me feel tired and last few days ever so dizzy   awful, feel like I have been hit by a bus for sure!
xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Jelly- thanks hun. I'm hoping i'll sleep better tongiht as back to work tomorrow and have busy week ahead. I def think its the drugs making me stay awake as we opted to do injection at 10.30pm. So seems I'm not getting away with side effects  Yeah clinic said they would do scan regardless of whether your bleeding or not. Glad i'm nearly finished  Right i'll have it at the ready for stimming then hun. Sounds like your af is coming. Hope its ok 

Vicstar- don't think I read your sig properly  Looks like you similar to me as im day 12 down reg and agree injections are starting to sting and bruises ar appearing more frequently now. Whens your scan?   I was thinking the same about two injections!!

Hope everyone else well??

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - I really do hope you get a better sleep tonight! alot of ppl going back to work tomorrow I guess so you prob wont be the only one tired after a break like xmas  
Hoping af wont be so bad this time... I had a horrid one just after having my tubes out, taht was awful.. well only time will tell... it will be here very very soon tho methinks.

Natalie - been waiting for you on this hread   hope you doing ok hun 

xoxox


----------



## Lizard39

Happy New Year to you all! 

Jelly - I had period pains for about 3 days before AF arrived, so hope she shows up tomorrow for you  

Em - I'm sure the clotting it fine, but phone the clinic if in doubt...I'm sure they are used to it! 

knicker - my first headache was on day 4 of DR and i'm convinced was completely down to not enough water, as was in a meeting for majority of the day and just couldn't keep drinking water and going to the loo   think my bladder is sooooo much more able to cope with large quantities of liquid now....all good practice for ET as I have to have a full bladder for that! 

Michimoo - I'm n DR sniff and no really side effect either - couple of times I've sneezed 5 mins after sniffing so hope it worked...I found out tomorrow at baseline scan so wil let you know!  

Vicstar - welcome to this little thread & hope your tx goes well

Rome - all clinics seems to have completely different process. My advice is to go to your first appointment fully armed with lots of questions....even if they seem a little silly! We asked if we could have unprotected sex during tx, so I'm sure they are used to the silly questions! The Zita West IVF book does have section on preparing for IFV, which clinic and some questions to ask in your appointments. It's good book to get if you haven't already bought it.

Chanderino & NatLie - hope you are both well and DR going ok.

AFM - on day 20 of DR and have baseline scan tomorrow at 9am. I had a bleed (no heavier or lighter than normal AF) on days 9 & 10, but that was it. The only side effects I have had are afew headaches, but water seems to sort them out and getting being very hot in bed for about the past 5-6 nights. No tears or mood swings apart from at a party, but that was circumstances, I do remember at our initial consultation the nurse said 'if you do get side effects it shows the drugs are working'. Anyhow, I'm sure are bodies are all SO different and react differently to the drugs and also the clinics seem to have a completely different approach and processes - for example I was just told to start DR on day 21 and my baseline scan was just booked for tomorrow, irrespective of if AF had arrived, whereas I see Jelly has to phone up when AF arrives and actually has a scan during it! 

,   to you all and here's   for a fantastic 2012 for us all.

Lizard xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks for all the info about side effects - from what you all say drinking water seems to be the key so will have to make sure I'm extra good about that. I have kidney issues so have to drink lots of water anyway (I'm used to always going to the loo!) but must admit when the weather's colder its more of an effort to drink as you dont feel like it.

Rome - I would echo what others have said but will tell you my story as well. the reason for doing so is that I got my hopes up about starting IVF and there were some hurdles along the way and the one thing I learnt from it was to never make plans when it comes to IVF, things can change so easily.  I went through a few months of having hopes raised and then crashing again. I now take the attitude that it will happen when it will happen - self preservation.

We had lots of tests over the summer 2011 and in mid september the consultant recommended IVF. he told us to go away and think about it and as we were self funding a cycle all we needed to do was ring his secretary to arrange it. the following week we were going on holiday so decided to enjoy our hols and get on the IVF rollercoaster when we returned. so I rang when we got back in early october fully expecting that as we were paying privately we would probably be starting soon, my AF had just been so niavely I thought I'd be starting on day 21 pretty soon!

I rang the consultants secretary and the first date they had available to sign the paperwork was mid november, 6 weeks away. so that immediately meant that I could not start til nov AF, a month's delay on what I thought. In addition in early november i was going for some routine monitoring tests in preparation for  consultants appointment on 22nd December (non IVF related, I have 6 monthly check ups and it was just coincidence that it fell in Dec). My IVF consultant is fully aware of my medical history and at no point said that I must wait for the results of these tests before starting, it was the secretary who noticed it and said that I needed to get confirmation. in the cold light of day I now realise that I shoud have checked this but spent a frantic week talking to consultant's secretaries to get a letter sent from one to the other with test results so that I could use my Nov AF, rather than wating for my appointment in Dec and then being another month behind. it left me feeling really upset and stressed. I just wanted to know what date I was starting, the not knowing was driving me crazy.

I also then spoke to the secretary to confirm that it was all sorted, had got my consultant to write with the results when the secretary realised she had made a mistake and I couldnt use my Nov AF as it would mean that EC & ET would be over xmas/NY when the lab is closed. I was devastated. I just wanted to get a date and stick with it. It did make me feel really down and this was probably my lowest ebb on the IF journey so far.

So the point of the story is that from deciding to have IVF in September, and paying privately, it has taken till January to actually start. its been a hard 4 months to cope with. so now I just play it by ear. its the best way to cope! Good luck with it all x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Lizard- hey hun, Good luck for scan tomorrow . Sure it will all go well. Let us know what stimms is like

Jelly- gona go to bed early tonight with the hop I get few more hours  I was the same after my tubes out had the worst period i've ever had! This af was nothing like that hun. We could start stimms at same time if you have to ring when af arrives 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi thanks knickerbockerglory for your advice. I'm new to this so to be honest finding it hard to understand what to expect   xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Man this thread is busy!

My Af seems to be coming to an end - had cramps for 3 days before. It been heavier and longer than normal but thank god its nearly over...... Seems like I've sniffing for ages and still a week and a bit to go!

Good luck to everyone who has scans coming up this week


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi everyone,

Happy New Year 😃

Feeling excited now Christmas and new year are out of the way, first day back at work tomorrow then first lot of injections start on Wednesday morning...feeling a bit scared but I'm sure once we get going they'll be fine.

I just wondered if anyone already injecting had any tips about where in the thigh is preferable? 

Also we have the option of using a syringe free hand or in an automated 'thing' that kind of shoots for you...I'm thinking this might be the preferred option.

My head is currently spinning! Really want tomorrow out of the way now.

Hope everyone is ok and that this is our year! 

Cx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mrs M - hello, I am ever so excited for you   so nice to get started. Cant help you with thigh area tho, I inject in my tummy

Hope all is well with everyone

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Mrs M - i also inject in my tummy and it is fine, does sting sometimes but thats all. I think the more you do them the area gets tender. They suggested to me in a "fatty" area if this helps. Wishing you lots of luck though, once you do the first you will wonder what the worry was about! x


----------



## Guest

Hi Mrs M 

I am injecting in my thigh...i just put my hand on the front of my thigh and move slightly to the right (if injecting in right leg) and inject. I swap legs each evening. Hope this helps a little. Feel free to pm me if you need anymore help xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Mrs M2011 and happy new year. Aww very excited for you hun. Won't be long til your joing us on the rollacoaster ride  I'm injecting in tummy also so can't help with thigh. I don't have the pen syringe just normal syringes and like vicstar said it doen't hurt just stings a little when putting drug in. Let us know how you get on with first jab.

Sending you lots of luck and   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone, happy new year ! Hope you all had a fab christmas?

Sorry no personals, trying to catch up on everything, lots has been going on since ive not been on here. 

Hope everyone is doing good?

Im on day 11 of d/r, going ok for me, no side effects.

Lots of love ladies

xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

Hi girlies,

Happy new year to you all !!   I hope this will be the year for you all to become the mummys  that you deserve to be  

I have lost track with who is where in their tx as there is so many of you now but i just wanted to wish everyone of you all the luck in the world and i hope to be reading about your BPF's really soon 

Love
Michelle 
x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks everyone, I'm sure it's just a fear of the unknown and after the first few I'll be feeling much better...my next worry is the general anaesthetic...again a first time for me!

Off to the supermarket to stock up and distract me for an hour or two 😉

Will keep you posted.

Cx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks michelle!    I really think 2012 is going to be a great year for many of us!    Congratulations to you   
Got bloods tomorrow, thought it was scan too but when checked its just bloods cos they did my scan before xmas so if blood okay    will start stimming!! Can't wait don't know if i will sleep well tonight  
Good luck ladies hope all sniffs/jabs are going well and good luck Mrs M!xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely ladies! 

Hope you all had great days back to work!   it was a real killer getting up at 6:30am when it was so cold and windy out...past 10 days been getting up at 10am ish! 

After 21 days of DR had my Baseline appointment this morning - very wired as was expecting a scan and all they did was a blood test & teach my how to inject menopur ready for Stimmimg! The nurse said as i'd bleed i would have DR and the blood test results would confirm that tomorrow! So tomorrow I either start Stimmimg or if I haven't DR'd then they will get me back in for an actual scan to investigate why! All very   as I thought they had to check you womb lining was thin enough to start Stimmimg! Anyone had a similar experience? 

Much love,   and   to you all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nessibro- thanks hun. I'm sure this year is the year for BFP for all of us    I'm day 13 of down reg. Cannot wait to start stimms. Hope your pregnancy is going well. Not long now til 12 week scan 

Lizard- hey hun, Glad all went well today. Not sure about scan thing?? You'd think the easiest way to tell would be the scan? I'm having scan not bloods to check so not sure why they would do that. Hope you get bloods tomorrow and are good to go 

Vicstar- Good luck for bloods hun. Hope your good to go too. Hope yopu ladies will let me know how stimms goes

Nat- hope your ok?

AFM- OMG! Had worse day of side effects ever! Had banging headache all day even though have drank 3L water. Getting hot flushes and still not sleeping. Had to go to bed as soon as got home from work tonight but after woke up feel loads better. Think the 3 nights of no sleep just caught up with me  Still having break through bleeding. Cannot wait to start stimms   

xxx


----------



## sarahjane30

Hey guys,

Day 6 of DR, so far so good   although i do freak out every time i give myself an injection that im doing it correctly.  I keep referring to the chart they gave me, am i crazy  ?? lol.  Phoned the hospital today to give them the date i started DR (they were closed over the xmas period) got my first scan on the 12th - excited   

S-J x


----------



## nessiebro

lizard...... the reason they are taking your blood is to check your E2 levels. They have to be at a certain level before you can start stimmim. If you have D/R properly as im sure you will have then your E2 levels will indicate this.(sorry cant remember if they go up or down but they will be outwith normal ranges and thats how they tell your have D/R )  My clinic always done this the day b4 i started stimmin, sometimes there was a scan but if you have had a period then your lining will be thin enough so dont worry its all normal to get the bloods.

my clinic would take the bloods in the mornin, give me all my meds then tell me to go home and they would fone me in the afternoon to tell me whether to start stimmin the next day or not......as always a tense few hours but you will get there.

Good luck and hopefully you will come home with your bag of needles 2moro all ready for the go !!! 

michelle 
x


----------



## maybenow

Hi girls can I join your thread please? Im starting IVF in Feb and am currently on my last medicated cycle of Gonal F and tsi. 
Im actually in Dublin Ireland and trying to decide between a clinic here of The Lister London. We are coming over for a  consultation with Dr Jaya Parikh on 31st Jan for first attempt at IVF. Im coming over from Dublin that morn. Our problem is my amh is 4.7 (Im 31 since two days ago) 
So Im wondering what to expect when you start IVF. 
Will they keep me on the Gonal and just change the dose or do I have to do other things first?? What does downreg mean? Sorry for being a ****  
Its all so daunting but Ive been injecting gonal, having follicle scans and injecting anti clotting meds now  for 2 months so the drugs dont phase me. 
I hope 2012 is the year for all of us girls xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

SJ- welcome, Hope your getting on ok with down reg. Im worried im not doing injections right but must be as everything they said would happen during down reg has. I am getting a few bruises now though and have hit a few veins 

May- hey hun, nice to see you've joined us. Have you got any dates yet? 

Nessibro- that makes sense now with regards to blood

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Robinson - I'm worries cos I haven't had any side effects so far so am wondering if its working. got a couple of bruises but then I bruise easily anyway. not that I want side effects either!

Maybenow - I can tell you what has happened to me so far on the long protocol but there's also the short protocol and also everyone is on different drugs and different dosages so we will all be a bit different.

I started DR drugs (injections) on day 21 of my cycle, I was told to ring the hospital on the day my period started and they would book an appointment in for day 21. on the day they give you an internal ultrasound to make sure that you have ovulated as they don't want you to have drugs until they are sure that has happened. From what I've read on FF, if your periods are irregular they may give you the pill before hand to regulate your cycle so that they know when day 21 is.  I was then shown how to inject although you will be a pro and started 1 injection a day of burserelin, although some sniff it?. this drug shuts off your normal cycle, 'down regulates' it so that the hospital are in control of your hormones and what your body is doing. this injection is taken for approx 2 weeks and I have an appointment next week. at this appointment they check that your womb lining is thin (oh forgot to mention you have a period in between) and if you are good to go you start stimulation drugs 'stimming' in addition to the DR drugs so thats 2 injections a day. my doseage of stimms (Gonal F) is 300iu, I don't know how that compares to what you were taking before. I do know that there are different dosages for different people, on the chart i was shown this was about middle of the road. it depends on lots of factors like your age, your hormone levels, whether you have had IVF before and how your responded so its impossible to say what dosage you will be on.

now haven't got to stimming yet so others will be able to advise you better but as I understand it stimming is approx 12 days but could be longer depending on how you respond. scans are done every couple of days to see how you are progressing and the clinic told me that they may up the doseage if not responding well.  then if they are happy, the trigger shot is taken 36 hours before egg collection and then well, its on to embryo transfer and the longest 2 weeks of our lives. 

My clinic does an IVF opening evening every couple of months, it was really informative, might be worth seeing if your clinic does something similar?

hope this helps
Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, all well I hope  

still waiting for af.. well its only really one day late.. can feel it sitting there waiting to blow.. hurry up!!!! hehe

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

KnickerG- Hey, what day are you on? I'm sure you'll get some side effects and if you don't your lucky. I have only just started getting side effects over last four days and i'm day 14 of down reg. Having odd hot flush and headache now and not sleeping very well. 

Jelly Hope af arrives soon then you will be starting stimms with me if my scan goes to plan on Monday. Getting abit nervous about it now. Hoping I can start stimms   

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Yay! First injection out of the way! Bit of stinging but that was all...hope the rest are as easy ;-)

Thanks for the explanation of the process Robinson84, I think we had so much info bombarded on to us at the start that it didn't all actually sink in, so that was really helpful now that we are here, particularly with all the abbreviations people use on here, I was wondering why some people were sniffing, now I know ;-)

Hope everyone is ok

Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Afternoon ladies 
Well done Mrs M, told you it wasn't too bad. I think it is the unknown that is more scary! 
Jelly - fingers crossed for you that af comes soon. Weird that we now wish it would arrive when so used to praying it wouldn't!!! 
Been for my blood this morning and just waiting for the phone call now......... can't stop watching the clock at work and keep checking my phone  . THey say they will ring me this aft and provided i have down regged properly i can start stimming on saturday!!!    
Hope everyone else is well??
Vicki xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar - fingers all crossed for you  
Robinson - Not sure I want to start stimms yet tho.. going home to Sweden on the 14th -18th.. if I start then I might need to be around for scans and more bloodtest.. hhmmmm
Need to see what they say, think that was the plan from the start tho, for me to stay on d/r for a bit longer because of trip. 

have had first sign of af   just need to have a full bleed before I phone clinic.. but at least its a start lol

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Mrs m- well done on first injection  its no as bad as you think. However on day 14 and they arw stinging now 

Jelly- yah glad af arrived hun.

Vic- hope all goes well and you get to start stimms! I can't wait

Afm- day 14 down reg. Another headache today but apart from that alk good. Looking forward to starting stimms  getting nervous about baseline scan 

Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Yah....just got phone call from clinic and I have DR'd. BOO....means I have to mix my drugs and do my first injection tonight. Very excited I think it's bought on a hot flush!  

Will do personals tonight when home on laptop as not good on my iPhone! 

Much love,   and   to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone, hope your all ok today?

Ive not posted on here much today, having a bit of a bad day so im limiting my time on here so i dont bring too many people down with me lol

Fab news lizard how exciting. 

Lots of love to everyone

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Fantastic news lizard    bet you are super excited.  I've just had a phone call and i too have d/r'd    but don't start stimms until Saturday 7th   don't know why, i think they only start on certain days at my clinic. Anyway only three more sleeps and then the real fun begins!!! Can't wait. 
Sending you all lots of    and    x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Robinson - I'm only on day six but at least thats 6 days with no side effects so far so fingers crossed it continues - as long as I'm DR properly - oh I'm all confused now, dont know what I want! would love a hot flush as I feel cold, especially at night although think I'm getting tonsillitis so could be that  

you'll have to as DH whether I've been moody, but I dont think I have yet!

congrats to everyone who's had their first injection/started stimms/got their AF, just think girls its one more step on the journey and one more step closer to the end!

Nicx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Mrsm- well done on first injection x

Jelly - sending af dance your way hun           x

Lizard - Great news hun, let us know how you get on x

Beckyboo- Hope you are ok hun..  x

Robinson- Heyhun, how are you getting on? not long till your baseline now! x

 to everyone ive missed x

Afm - Felt really ill yesterday, a bit better today plus i had tooth ache   but baseline scan tomorrow!! finally i swear the last few days have just dragged for me. Will hopefully have some good news tomorrow 

   to all xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Nat - your dance must have worked as fully on   phoned clinic and I am starting stimms on the 12th   meaning poss EC on the 25th! feels so unreal lol

Hope all is well with everyone
xxx


----------



## P4TP

I got the phone call saying i had d/r today so all set to start injections tonight, excited and scared all at once.

vicstar and jellyburchnall well done , why do u have to wait so long to start stimms? 

robinson- i feel for u had a throat infection two weeks ago so about 7-9 days into dr, it was awful, i feel tired at the best of times add illness into the mix and it is just cruel.

danip xx


----------



## vicstar

Fantastic news danip and jelly!! Dont know why have to wait but its only til satrday so i can just about handle that!!! Are you both on gonal f? What ml are you using??


----------



## P4TP

I am on 150 menopur


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Danip - I am on a long protocol so im on buserelin for 2 weeks then start stimms... which will be the 12th for me   I will be on Gonal F (225)
xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello All  

Knicker - I was convinced I hadn't DR'd as didn't have any really side effect til about days 14-20, plus AF was only 2days and very light. So don't worry I'm sure you are doing it right and it's working.

Jelly & Vicstar - only 3 more sleeps til yo start Stimming. That's great news and means you can tick of the DR box and move to next phase  

Beckyboo -  sorry to hear you aren't feeling very well  . Hope you feel better soon,  but in the meantime have a little treat as I'm sure that will help    plus remember we are all here for you especially if you are having a bad day . Lots of  &   to you 

Natalie - ouch re your toothache. Hope that gets better soon & goodlucktomorrowat your baseline scan 

Em - not long til you baseline now   I'm sure it will be fine 

Mrs M - well on doing your first injection today. I did mine too and it was ok.

AFM - had a lovely evening and managed my first ever injection without too much fuzz, though was shaking like a leaf actually putting the needle in! I'm sure tomorrows will be fine. Think hubby has felt guilty that I have had to inject and didn't actually like seeing me do it..as a result I have been completely looked after all evening and haven't done a thing! 

Time for bed now. Love,   and   to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Lizard- Well done on first stimms  ! Thanks hope I've down regged  

Jelly,Vicstar and Danip- Well done girls on stimm dates  ! Bet you can't wait. I think we will be very close together Jelly as if all goes to plan I should start stimms on 10th  

KnickerG- Hope you don't get any side effects hun. I've only really had one bad day of side effects so been lucky really. Worrying a little I havn't down regged enough

Mrs M- Hope your ok?

Nat- I'm good hun. Feeling alot better today and not had any side efects and injection better tonight,Phew! Cannot wait til baseline. Hope your scan goes well

Beckyboo- sending lots of    

Hope everyone else is ok??

AFM- day 14 of down reg and 4 days til baseline ! Feeling better today and no side effects  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hellooo  

Danip - hope your injection went ok?

Vicstar - Not long now till Sat, bet your well excited?

Jelly - Hello, again  

Lizard - Glad you managed your injection ok. Did you sniff for d/r reg then?

Em - not long for you now, dont worry you will be fine hun  

AFM - im lots better today thanks, yesterday wasnt nice. Thank you for all the  . Still feeling emotional but that is quite normal for me, was worrying over xmas that my emotions had disappeared lol but they havent. No other side effects so thats good. Get the odd twinge thats about it. 13 days into d/r and another 13 to do.. Sigh   I know it will soon be here though... tick tock...

Lots of love to you all    

xxx


----------



## vicstar

HI ladies 
Lizard and Danip - How did your first stimm go?? Do you feel any different today?
Natalie - how was the baseline?
Hey Robinson, not long for you now either only 3 more days now   i am sure you will have DR'd. I didn't think i had because i didn't feel any different 
Mrs M - how are you after your first injection or are you onto your second now?
Becky, glad you are feeling better and thanks, i can't wait had a sleepless night last night and think there will be plenty more of them. Wish it was still over xmas cos time passed so much quicker then and d/r seemed to go much faster than i thought it would.    Not long for you now though, good that you are not getting other side effects. I think i was lucky and didn't have any, although did watch a film last night that reduced me to tears, and hubby too   Hi to everyone else and lots of      and


----------



## P4TP

Hi, 

Stimming injection was ok tried not to think about it and just stabbed myself was really wierd and kind of burned a bit ?


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies

Robinson - Glad you feeling better hun x

Lizard- Thanks hun and well done with injection x

Hope everyone is well 

AFM - Baseline went well nurse said lining nice and thin. So we can start on Gonal f on monday x

 to everyone i have missed xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Nat, thats fab   Bet you cant wait for monday now.. Yay  

Hi Danip, ive not started my stimms yet but my d/r injection stings when the fluid goes in. Its a wierd sensation.

Vicstar hope you get a good nights sleep tonight, not sleeping isnt good   Thankfully i havent had too many sleepless nights since starting d.r i did have before though

Lots of love everyone

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Beckyboo- Yeah another countdown    how are you getting on xxx


----------



## Guest

Only 4 sleeps   Exciting. Wish our lives away all the time dont we lol

Im good thanks, loads better today. Back to being positive again  

xxx


----------



## Guest

i barely know what day it is!glad you feeling better hun   x


----------



## maybenow

Hi girls, Im a first timer here about to start ivf in Feb. Im wondering if anyone knows what determines whether your put on short or long protocall??  Thanks and hope you dont mind me butting in x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nat- hey hun, thanks back to feeling good again.   on being down regged!! Bet you can't wait to start. If I start Monday too we will be cycle twins 

May- Hey, hope your well. I'm on long protocol and this is my first time so not sure what short protocol is. Sorry 

Vicstar- Sat will be here before you know it. Stimms here you come 

Danip- Well done on 1st injection 

Lizard- hope all is well? 

Beckyboo- Glad your back to   

AFM- day 15 of down reg and 3 days to go til baseline. Off to centre parcs tomorrow til Monday so will be relaxing before the stimms begins 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Congrats Nat   I start on Thur next week so not long behind you  
xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 
I have just had my first consultation with IVF clinic and have been told that I will go on long protocol as it is to do with having more control over the ovarian cycle - I think?

either way I can t wait to get started!
My only obstacle is that I have so many scar adhesions caused by appendix so hoping that it will be a positiv results but also very realistic 
XX


----------



## Lizard39

Evening All  

Beckyboo - Glad to hear you are feeling better, hope all our  ,   helped you remember that it's ok to have a bad especially when we have all these drugs kicking around our bodies and we are going through life changing treatment   that means the worl to us! The positive side of all these drugs...as least we get a taste of what it will be like when we do get to the menopause!  

Danip - mine injection went ok last night but work up with slight tummy ache...can't work out if it was proper tummy ache or butterfly type feeling of excitement/anxious type feelings!

Vicstar - I still had a night of tossing & turning last night. It's been about a week now, and as you say was fine when off over Xmas but gets you tired when getting up for work! I'm glad it's on,y a 4 day week this week!  

Jelly - another trip to Sweden....wish I didn't work and could come with you! LOL

Em & Natalie - how's you day been? 

Maybe now - sorry I can't help you either. I'm on LP and it's my first time at IFV too. If you post in the new to FF section one of the moderators will point you I n the right direction to getting info on this site.

Rome - great that you appointment went well today.  When do you actually start? 

SO......QUESTION TO ALL YOU REGULAR INJECTORS....how do you get the air out the top part of the syringe? Last night I flicked the air out of the bottom but there was still a little air bubble at he top  (part near the actual needle). I just couldn't get it out, hubby made me squeeze some fluid out so the air bubble went but the nurse at the clinic said I don't need to do that! Any advice would be appreciated please, especially as I'm injecting in 30 mins! 

Much love lizard xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

I start with an internal ultra sound next week and then I am assume I will be on DR from day 21 - I am taking eash step at a time. I dont want to get my hopes up too high.

I am so happy that I have now got the wheels in motion 
xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard

just about to do my injections but will tell you what the clinic told me - hope it makes sense

the needle comes with the plunger slightly pulled out so that there is a bit of 'air' in the tube. you stick the needle down into the bottle and then press the plunger to push the air into the bottle, this creates negative pressure to help the fluid go into the syringe. turn bottle upside down and pull plunger down to draw the correct dose

hope this is what you meant! i couldnt belive the hospital didnt give written instructions so I kept notes as she was showing me!

AFM, its now day 7 of DR, no AF as yet, shold she have turned up yet? if my cycle was still 'normal' she should have arrived on tuesday, this is the first time ever its been late, oh the irony!

off to do my injections now, take care all

Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Knicker - that does make sense. My AF arrived on day 10 of DR and was a couple of days late compared to my normal cycle. Don't worry, she arrive soon.

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Jelly - Thankshun, Yeh not far behind hun   got my dates for scans too all feeling quite real now. how are you hun? xx

hope all you ladies are well   xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Nat- Hope your well. 4 days to go  ! Hope I get go ahead Mon too so we start together 

Lizard- Hey hun, im good day 15 of down reg. Arrgghh! Not long til baseline  Not sure about air bubbles that you mean. The nurse taught me to draw a couple of extra 0.1mls and then if theres any air bubbles in the end when you push extra fluid back in will get rid of bubbles. Hope that makes sense 

Rome10-   hun on appointment outcome! Let us know when you start down reg. Sending you lots of    and  

KnickerB- Hey hun, my af arrived on day 9 of down reg then properly on day 10. So sounds like your on track 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Robinson - Hey hunni, woo hoo 4 days    , really hope you get started too so we can becycle twins   x

Lizard- Hey, hope you ok i too draw up a bit extra, then flick it a bit and then push the extra fluid out. x

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## Guest

Sorry missed you rome end of post went...Glad things are moving for you now, the waiting is the worst part i think xx


----------



## Robinson84

Awww getting very excited now 

xxx


----------



## Guest

All seems a bit strange to be honest! i have been talking/waiting for it for such a long time cant believe its all happening now! felt a bit teary when i came out of the clinc...not that its taking much at the min   xx


----------



## Robinson84

Aww hun. Sending you loads of  . I'm sure i'll be in tears on Mon  I cried at down reg appt. I kno what you mean it does become very real when your there with the clinic staff

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi all, 

Thanks Knicker B re how to fill syringe...I got into a bit of trouble today (day 2).

Felt quiet confident after first go yesterday, but ended up with too much air in so not enough buserelin, so did two injections to make up the dose, but if I follow your instructions I should do better tomorrow. Also, stupidly injected same thigh as yesterday...I won't make that mistake again!

We'll all be pros by the end.

Best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Welcome to the new ladies

For those of you who are in the swing of treatment why not pop over to the cycle buddies thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276084.408

 ladies

Em


----------



## Jelly.B

Nat - I got all my dates for my scans too the other day when I phoned clinic   got scan 18th, 20th and 23rd.. poss ec 25th. All very scary. Sorry you have been feeling a bit teary.

Lizard - did you not get instructions on paper? I did.. nurse just told me kepp tapping on it if bubbles but so far I havent had any. Hope you doing well so far tho.

Robinson - hope you doing ok, you still feel teary? I havent been feeling like that really but sure it will kick in when I start stimms hehe

Knickerbockerglory - my af was late by one day, suppose not a big deal but know what you mean as I have a 28 days cycle ALL the time. Start moving around as much as poss hun. I had sex to bring it along hehe

Hope all of you ladies on this forum is well  
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies!
Natalie - thats fantastic news! 3 sleeps    I felt a bit emotional the day they gave me all the injections etc. It still doesn't seem real somehow
Robinson - Hope you have a lovely weekend away, and will be nice and relaxed when you come home    and ready to go 
Hi Rome, i am on long protocol - good luck    will you be able to start fairly soon?
Hi Lizard - our nurse told us to take a bit extra burserlin into the needle so that it is just over what you are meant to have and then flick it and push needle so it spurts a bit until you have the right dose in. My DH does it, he reckons he is professional now!!! It seems to do the trick anyway. I managed to sleep better last night, tbh i was knackered and just fell into bed.  Feel great today!!   Saturday tomorrow so can at least have a much needed lie in, i think they should break you in gently when you go back to work and only do half days!!! 
Knicker - i was a couple of days behind but thats all. I'm doing an AF dance for you   
Hi to everyone else!!  
AFM - had a good nights sleep last night so feel great today. Just wondered whether anyone has been doing any exercise since started DR? I enjoy a bit of running and since started haven't dared to do any    didn't know whether i could or not. I did a short run this morning and feel fine. Just wondered if any of you do any or not?? 
Big    to you all xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - hello you, and glad you doing well. There is no harm in running at all in my views   in fact, getting your bloodflow in your body moving by walking lots, jogging or running is good for you   I would hower swap running in the 2ww to walking instead, but this is just my view on things   I currently walk lots, jog and do swimming   
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Jelly, thanks for advice. I really enjoyed it and felt fine so i'm definitely going to do it for next few days at least., it makes me feel so much better. Need to shift those Xmas pounds !!!!    i agree though will only walk in 2ww. Plus don't think DH will let me anyway, he would have been on a leash if he could at the moment!!! 
Hope you are well, i have seen that you have your dates for your scans.  Exciting now   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - it does make me feel so much better too. I am so tired at mo, prob a side affect and being outside really does help me with that. I will have long walks thru my 2ww as read that its yet again good for bloodflow and that is ealy imp esp thru that time.

I know, very exciting, very scary too hehe

xxx


----------



## Guest

Vicstar - Hey hun yeah not long to go now! glad you are sleeping nothing worse than lack of sleep...yeh i have been for a jog and really did me the world of good and will swap on 2ww for nice walk x

Jelly - thats great hun, we have two scans on the same day   mine are 16th,18th and 20th xxx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

exciting times  
xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

well bloomin heck there's me giving out advice about how to inject and then did the worst one ever! really painful but was rushing so thats probably why. feeling pretty rubbish generally as I've got tonsillitis so maybe to do with that. have certainly got headaches and feeling a bit sick but think that's prob the tonsillitis rather than anything else.

AF not arrived yet but today have got pains - like my usual ovulation pains but a bit more painful so hoping its AF on the way. hot water bottle for me.

Sorry I cant do personals as my tiny brain cant keep up but reading the posts we all seem to be feeling a bit emotional at the moment and its not surprising, is it? I have spent 4 months (since we decided to go for IVF) feeling upset and anxious and now I've started DR I feel strangely calm - well for now anyway!  I'm so glad we have this website as its such a strange thing to go through that others cant really comprehend. thanks so much to everyone for advice and support.

Well its off for my paracetamol dose and a hot drink now, hope you all have a good weekend

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Jelly&Nat- Congrats on dates for scans ! Bet it does seem very real. Im fine Jelly not teary really only when go to clinic as all emotions seem to surface in that environment 

Vicstar- thanks hun. I'm sure i'll be chomping at the bit to go  As for exercise I think its ok during down reg aslong as not excessive but my clinic advised gentle walking fron stimms onward. How you feeling?

KnickerG- hey, hope your ok? When I started down reg I felt the calmest ive ever been on the ttc journey. Its very surreal but good as we need to be calm. Can't say i'll be calm once stimms starts though  We'll wait and see on that one

MrsM2011- Hope your ok? I'm sure we will all be pros 

xxx


----------



## maybenow

Just got a call from my doc re DHEA.

She has faxed me through a script for it and Im a little frightened about side effects?? Any feedback on side effects girls? x


----------



## Guest

HI ladies  

Hope everyone is good. Yay to those having scans and good luck.

Ive also been so calm since starting d/r very strange and i am so glad im not the only one. I was beginning to worry as i was a wreck building up to it, but calm since.  

Cant help you on the side effects maybenow, have you been having bad ones? Is the doc worried?

Exciting times ahead ladies. !!

xxx


----------



## maybenow

hey Becky no I havent started taking it yet .. literally just got the call about it x


----------



## Guest

Ah ok, sorry i thought you meant you were getting them lol. Is it side effects for d/r or stimms?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

How are we all? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Nat, hows you? not long for you to go now   

Been tidying my shoeroom this morning, bought some lovely jimmy choo boots the other day   they need a special place on wall   needed to cheer myself up, naughty  I know but hey...

Injections going well, but still so tired and dizzy at times. Hope you getting on well with them  

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

Had consultant visit last week and have a scan next week and then hopefully starting on D/R end of month
Excited but nervous!
Have been told I can use an eppy pent style to do injections

Good luck everyone
x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hello all, not doing too badly, had a bit of cramping today but nothing too major. I have the auto inject too but haven't tried it yet, might have a go tomorrow.

Hope you are all having good weekends, we've spent the morning shopping and just got home, I'm worn out. Just need a cheesy film on tv now and I'm all set 😉


----------



## Jelly.B

cheesy film and take away tonight for me too  
Glad you doing well Mrs M2011 
x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Good call on the film and take away...what're you going for? 
Cx


----------



## vicstar

Hey all! 
First stimm done, not bad at all, just worried whether we have done it right but i'm sure we have   . It seems ages since we were shown how to do it.
Hope everyone is okay today?  
Sat now watching take me out, for a bit of a laugh!! 
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Just popped in to see how were all doing? Sorry no personals as on my phone as away at centre parcs.

Well done on first stimms vicstar. Hopefully jelly,nat and me won't be far behind you.

Hope everyone else is well

Afm- having a lovely time but very hectic with two nephews and niece all under age of 3! Started having ad like pains tonight? Hope I'm not gona start bleeding again- day 17 dwn reg

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mrs M - we had thai food in the end, yummy  
Nat - good luck with tomorrow   stimming time for you  

Hello to all you lovely ladies.  

AFM - on day 11 d/r and seems like its all getting a bit harder, needle needs more force to get in and liquid more uncomfy when being pushed in  
Still ever so tired but no other side affects as of yet so shouldnt moan.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Jelly - Hey hun, yeah im finding that too hun x yeah tomorrow is stimming time for me finally lol xxx

Vicstar - well done on first stimms how did you find it? i will be doing my first one tomorrow xxx

hope everyone is well   to all ive missed xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nat - so excited for you   I start Thur. I am travelling to Sweden on the Sat for a few days with all injections and hoping that my hormones wont kick off there hehe. Fingers crossed. Dads 60th   so got new dress and my new boots for the party   will be nice to get away and take my mind of things, altho a little worried my tummy might swell so packing lots of comfy clothes hehe

Glad you doing well hun
xxx


----------



## Guest

Jelly - aww how lovely hun, hope you have a great time   will probably do you good to have a change of scenery. not long for you now hun   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yeah, always nice to get away, and always so busy in my fam so does help to take your mind of things.   Come back on the 18th early morning as got scan.

We got a voucher from partners brother at xmas *unusual escapes* a free night at hotel of your choice in UK (a book full of different hotels) and think might try and book something for the 2ww to help me not go into a nervous break down  

What time will you be doing your second injections? Getting a bit fed up by all injections now hehe
xx


----------



## Guest

That sounds lovely hun x we have just booked our holiday for this year not sureif we are going to fly yet though...im going to do the injection at about 5.30 i was doing buserelin at night but have brought them forward earlier as the nurse said they might wantthem brought forward slightly so doing it bit by bit now xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

LOVE holidays!!!   summertime! Where are you going? we are driving through France this year before the move to Australia, moving Sep time I think. Last year we went to the Maldives, loved it. Cant wait for sun sun sun  

xx


----------



## Guest

oooh maldives sounds lush x we are going to sorrento in italy for 2 weeks but going to visit venice and rome while we are there asthey are not too far away just have to decidewhether we are going to fly or maybe train/drive there depends on the outcome of the ivf i suppose so will just have to wait and see xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Venice and Rome is lovely!! such lovely ppl there   so nice to think ahead isnt it. Sun here we come  
xx


----------



## Guest

yeah we were suppose to go a fewyears ago with family but never made due to work comitments. Have you ever been to the amalfi coast? i hear that is lovely too so thats going on my list too lol xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I have indeed, truly wonderful, hotel below.

http://www.mrandmrssmith.com/luxury-hotels/casa-angelina

xx

/links


----------



## Guest

Thats a beautiful hotel! we have hired a villa for our stay, will definatley have to go over there then, i think you can get a boat from sorrento will have to check, its my birthday whilst weare away so really looking forward to that but id give that up in a second for ivf to work   so   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds lovely hun. All good things coming your way  

Right, I am heading for a little sleep, love sundays   done foodshop, and now sofa time.  

Speak soon hun
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies!  All this talk of holidays on here is making me want to go on hol and only just been away!!!! They all sound wonderful hols and i am very jealous!!  
I have been rubbish today, went a long walk this morning with DH and our dog, got back at 11, then been asleep on and off ever since. I can't believe it feel soooo tired! 
Nat -  one more sleep for you   , it was okay didn't hurt at all really. i have one of those pens, have you? don't feel any different today just tired. 
I had that problem Jelly that we seem to have to push the needle in harder to get it in, i jumped away the other night when DH doing it! Anyway that has now calmed down, we have been putting it a bit lower if that helps?
Hope everyone else is okay? Sounds like a hectic weekend Robinson    hope you having a good time!
xx   and    to everyone xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar - thanks for the advice, will try that in the morning.. have been reading that it does happen just find it very strange and why?! Anyhow, hope you doing well. I am supertired too, have been since I started d/r    and very dizzy at times.. but shouldnt moan, havent had much other side affects then that.

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well I'm on day 11 of DR and no AF as yet. getting really worried that its not working as I've had no symptoms either. although for last 4-5 days have had tonsillitis so its hard to tell!

supposed to have base line scan on thursday so I'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow and see what they suggest. I know I shouldnt rely on anything in the IVF game but have got all the dates fixed in my head now, am trying not to panic at the thought of that changing (can you tell I'm a control freak??)

 to everyone at th moment, think we all need it

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Knickebockerglory - I have got my scan too on Thursday, think we have same dates all the way thru. Dont worry too much re af, sure it will turn up, read that plenty ppl been late. You can still have scan while *on*. Hope it gets there soon. Mine was really awful this time around.. mind you, has been since I had tubes out. Just very heavy and lots of pain.  

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Doing an af dance for you knicker   it will show soon xx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening ladies,

Just wanted to say hi and hope you all have good week with either AF arriving, baselines or starting stimming.

AFM - I'm on day 5 of stimming and have my first follie scan on Friday,.

Love,   and   to you all.

Lizard x


----------



## P4TP

Lizard- What time is your scan , mines 8.20 . Do they actually scan u this time as it was just a blood test last time like me wasn't it?


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Danip - my appointment is luckily in the Reading satellite clinic on Friday morning, so only a 20min drive rather than and hour! Reason I had to come to OFU last week was appointments in Reading are only on Mon, Wed & Friday & the Monday was a bank holiday so they weren't open! Yes, only a bllod trst last week, but they will def scan us this week....to see how our follies are growing and either  say EC will be on the Mon or we need another scan on the Mon or Tues to see how they are growing. I did ask the nurse what was 'typical' for EC and she said it tends to be either on the Monday, Wed or Thursday. 

How you feeling?

Lizard x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly, I had noticed that we were on the same dates - hope that continues lol. I feel very very tired but have got tonsillitis, have headaches and feel sick but again due to tonsillitis, before that no symptoms. I read somewhere that the best way forAF to come is to wear white knickers and trousers! dont think I dare risk that at work. thanks for the AF dance Vicstar, hope it works. lets hope that this is the last AF we all have for some time......

forgot to say that today we did a trial run to the clinic (we have monitoring done at local clinic and then EC/ET at a clinic about an hour away). we tried to find it last weekend and the directions on the clinic's website were rubbish and we just went round in circles. so today we did it again, this time with directions from AA routefinder (no sat nav) and found it first time. thank goodness, would be panicking about that otherwise. might have another test run next weekend, just to make sure he he! yes my control freakiness is really coming to the fore! 

Nicx


----------



## scattykat

Hey, I have not been on here for a few days so hi to all the ladies I have not seen before.
Just want to tell you about my weekend, as you are the only people who will understand. I went to a christening on saturday, and counted 14 children under the age of about 2. And their parents were all young and glamorous. I felt utter crap.  Still do. When you see the wourld doing something a lot better than you it makes you question yourself.   Sorry, self pity over.
Start my down reg injections on tues, and really not looking forwards to it, as I hate needles and petrified it will hurt. Wuss that I am, is silly as I have a tattoo and got my next one planned!  
Maybe you could shed some light on what I found in my sharps box? They were little round plastic things, like cuffs. I have no idea what they are for!! Any ideas?
Hope you all had a good weekend,
kat xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Kat- big hugs to you   . Keep your chin up hun. All of us here know how hard it is. A christening is an especially hard event to go too as theres always loads of young kids/babies. Hope you feel abit better soon hun. As for down reg you'll be wondering what you were worried about come Friday  I don't like needles at all but its like second nature now injecting daily and it doesn't hurt. Sending you lots of    . Good luck for starting down reg

I've just had weekend in centre parcs with DH and stepson (whos 10) and sister,brother and mother in law with there kids (my niece 10mths,nephews 2&3yrs). Very hectic but enjoyable. Nice to be home I think. I have been vey upset this evening as DHs ex wife has been texting very nasty things about me. Its like she can't stand to see us happy or her own son be happy with us. A very sad situation. Even more upset as just don't need any stress when were going through ivf 

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## P4TP

Hi lizard,

Feeling really tender and struggled to get the needle in tonight, looking forward to it all being over   I can do EC on the Monday . Glad I am doing injections now, not sure I could let anyone else do it now( without feeling like screaming at the person)

Night 

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Knickerbockerglory - do hope you feel better soon hun. Roll on af for you!!
Danip - wow, you go girl,   for good quality eggs. 
Robinson - Soz to hear re DHs ex. Silly girl! Jealous ppl arent pretty! I just feel sad for them really, like they have nothing better to do then to moan at others ppl happiness and life. 
Try not to think about it hun. Sounds like you had a good weekend tho  
Scattycat -  it will be your time soon hun   soon you be out there running around your own little baby! Good luck on Tue   I never been good with needles but after all ops and tests I have had, got used to them hehe.
Lizard- glad you did the test run, something that I would do hehe. Hope all going well for you  
vicstar - I am feeling as tired as you are.. weird hey, have to remind myself that I am NOT 80 years old  

Hello to everyone else, soz if I have missed anyone, sure I have, my memory isnt as good as it used too.. tiredness and brain sure doesnt work in team!
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies 

wishing all those with Baselines, follie scans and ec etc good luck xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nat  - sorry hun, didnt put you in my personals. Getting busy on every thread and head really not with it anymore  
Hope you well, and hope starting strimms today feels great - one step closer  
xxx


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to this thread and have my TIA appointment on 26 January to pick up my drugs x
Ive been told I need to go on the Pill and then inject from day 17( a week before my AF starts - does anyone know if I wait until my next period starts to take the pill or do I take it as soon as I get it?Im soo confused.

Thanks in advance for your help.

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Jelly- thanx hun. Thats how I feel but had a good nights sleep now and focusing on the positives and baseline today  Have a nice time in Sweden hun. When do you go? I love holidays too. We go on about 3-4 a year  Went to New york, Ibiza, Scotland and lake district. Oh and Wales  Love seeing new places. Havn't got much planned for this year yet as waiting for outcome of ivf. Got Scotland booked for Easter but nothing abroad as yet 

Nat- Good luck with stimms hun. Hopefully I'll be joining you tonight 

nm4rk- welcome hun. Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment. I was on pill from day 1 of Dec period then started down reg on day 21 then had a bleed 9 days later. All clinics do it differently. I'm sure its fine. Think you should clarify with clinic if you need to wait until first day of period. Hope this helps

Danip- Good luck with ec hun. Sending you lots of    ,   and    

Hope everyone else is well?

Good luck with scans and ecs 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - I love going away too, well I love the sun more like it hehe. I leave on Sat, back on the 18th for scan. So nice to switch of and go home to family   at least once in a while  
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning girlies!! 
Hope everyone is well.
Kat - i feel the same, to be honest i don't enjoy christenings anymore. It really is difficult but soon you will have your own little one to worry about. I don't know what the cuff thingies are but i can assure you that the jabs don't hurt at all really apart from maybe a little sting but thats all. 
Robinson - Big    hope you are feeling better today   , there are some really mean people. you just don't need it at the moment as well. 
nm4rk - welcome. I can't help you with the Pill but if you ring the hospital they should be able to help you. Good luck though and it really is not as bad as it seems. It is daunting at first but you soon get used to it. Good luck   
hey there Jelly, Nat and anyone else i have missed. Hope you are all getting on okay.
AFM i have stomach ache today and headache    i would love to curl back up in bed but instead am at work!! 
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- Aww I love spending time with family  Hope you have lovely time and like you say will take your mind off things

Vicstar- thanks hun. I'm feeling much better today thanks and looking forward to baseline today  Got day off work today to sort house and washing out before scan this aft. Hate being at work when your not feeling 100%

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - good luck for today   exciting.
Vicstar - hope you feel better soon, hot water botle for you tonight for cramps perhaps, hope day goes quick for you

xxx


----------



## fairyp1976

Hi Everyone

Thought I would join in, we have just started IVF, well the medication today!! A little nervous to be honest as no idea what to expect. Just hope the drugs don't turn me into a crazy person! Just wondered at what stage is everyone else and how did the drugs make them feel?

xx


----------



## nm4rk

Thanks Robinson84 and vicstar - sooo confused as it was alot to take it in the last meeting - oh well will just wait and see,ill give them a call and see what they suggest i do xx
They said to me that I should Inject from day 17 on the pill and then my period should come 7 days later and to call them when it comes to get scanned but i dont think they told me when to start the BCP,it shouldnt make much of a difference as ill be day 25 when i go to collect my medication but just trying to sort the dates out in my head because of work etc xx

Thanks for your help.

I know the feeling of not booking many places to go away as i was meant to go to Italy in July for my friends wedding but i just dont want to risk anything - all im thinking is if this works then we can all go away together as a family so thats keeping me going xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies, hopefully will feel better this afternoon going to have soup for dinner to warm me up and early night definitely. 
Hey Fairy. I am on day 3 of stimms now. Did DR for 14 days. Mentally i felt fine from the drugs, had a couple of lowish days but nothing to worry about. Just starting to get a few side effects now from stimms, headaches and tummy ache and feeling a bit sorry for myself but other than that okay so far. I am sure you will  be fine. Try not to worry too much ( i know easier said than done!!!) 
Good luck today Robinson with your scan     fingers crossed x
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Vicstar. Will let you all know the outcome later.   I can join the stimmers

xxx


----------



## Guest

HI ladies hope you are all well.  

BUsy thread over the weekend as normal. 

Good luck everyone whatever stage you are at, exciting now its all happening.

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Beckyboo

Hope your well?

Sent you mgs

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun, i just had a beep lol will go check it out  

Im good ta, hope you are too. You excited?? Eeeek !!

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Yeah but nervous too!! 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Am sure you will be fine hun  

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Baseline went well! Officially DOWN REGULATED! Yeah!  Start stimms 15/01. On four powders to one ampule of water (300iu) Whats everyone else on? They found both my ovaries to,phew. I say that because I was convinced I had lost one after op  Silly really 

Hope your all well

xxx


----------



## Guest

Woohoo thats fantastic hun. Exciting !!    

Obv i havent had my baseline yet, but my schedule says im going to be on menopur 225. I dont know what that means though haha

yay 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - thats great news, roll on the 15th   did you get all your scan dates too after that??  
Fairy - hello and welcome   drugs affect everyone differently, maybe you be one of the lucky ones with no side affects. I am ond/r at mo, start stimms end of week hopefully. I am finding it all ok, just so darn tired all the time. Keep drinking plenty of water incase of headaches.

xxx


----------



## scattykat

Hi,
Robinson, fab news about the down reg!! Have got all my drugs, but not had the stimms drugs explained to me yet.
Beckyboo, we are at practically the same stage! I have my down reg scan on 17th, with e/c hopefully on tues 31st Jan. Start buserelin injections tomorrow, all seems a bit real now  
Hope everyone had a good day, I had a day off today, so met up with a mate for lunch, lovely and chilled!
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks guys.

Kat- I know what you mean seems very real  

Jelly- Got next scan on 20/01 and then every other day from Monday so will be 23/01, 25/01 and 27/01. Not sure when ec will be depends on progress during scans. Arrrggghh! Exciting!

Fairy- welcome. Good luck with your ivf. It is very daunting but exciting once you get going hun 

Beckyboo- thanks hun. Feel excited now 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

Just had my scan at clinic and all seems good to go! My ovaries on my normal cycle are producing lots of eggs! 
I start D/R in a week, have chosen injections as not sure about the nasal spray

Hope you are all doing well and lots of luck and Baby dust
xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

HI All

wow its really all happening now isnt it? all this talk about injections/scans etc.

Can I ask a thick question - Robinson you said you have finished DR but dont start stimms till 15th - what happens in between? the way I understood it I do my DR jabs for 2 weeks which takes me to this thursday (12th) where they scan me (is this what people talk about baseline scan?) and then if I've down regg'd I thought I started stimms straight away? just when I thought I understood it all.............

thanks for all the AF dances, this morning I was doing one myself as she'd arrived. however to describe it as a dribble would be optimistic so not sure whether this is it. the clinic did say it could be lighter than normal although this is a joke. so still convinced its not working! had read on line about lots of ladies with periods which are much heavier so hope this is it!   to all
Nicx


----------



## Guest

Hi scattycat exciting isn't it! Can't wait to start stimms next week. Is this your first cycle ?

Hi nick I haven't got my baseline scan till next week bug my clinic did say to me that I will be carrying on with d/r injection god most of the stimms do will be doing 2 injections. Not sure if everyone else is the same. My af wasn't as heavy as normal but was a lot more clotty (sorry tmi) and again my nurse said done people don't get one of it could be different to normal so I wouldn't worry too much.

Lots of love hi to everyone

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nic-   I don't think we'll ever be 100% sure. Sorry didn't explain myself very well as too excited. I'm down regged but don't get to start stimms until 15/01 but if i'm honest I think its because they have set timescale for scans etc because my lining is 2mm which is very thin. Anyway in meantime I continue with my usual down reg injection then start stimms on top of down reg injection Sunday night. Then continue with down reg during stimms until nurse tells me to stop. Yes sounds like thats your baseline scan hun

Rome10- Great news hun! Wow not long for you now. Injections are fine once you've done first one 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Fantastic news Robinson, not long at all now! 
Rome - brilliant news too! 
Wondered if any of you know do the stimms help to plump up our linings too?
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- thanks hun. I was wondering that the other day too? Must do as three days inbetween ec and et is not enough time is it to thicken up? Whens your first scan hun?

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks for replies, I should know by now that clinics do things slightly differently. I didnt realise you could have 'down reg'd' but still wait until stimms, I thought that once the scan said you had down reg'd that was it, straight on to stimms (whilst carrying on with DR)

I have a big bag of drugs, next stage for me (stimms) is gonal f, have just scared myself silly looking at them, they have realy big looking needles! wish I hadnt looked in the bag now. 

Nicx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Robinson, i have blood test this thursday which i presume is to check everything on track and then first scan on saturday am, not sure what time yet. I am so excited  and   there is something going on!! I know probably a stupid question for me to ask    but none of the nurses have mentioned linings to me, although probably will at the scan!! 
Nic - good luck for your scan on thurs  
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- I didn't know that either that once down regged would have to wait til stimms but learn something new everyday  

Vicstar- Hope it all goes well thurs 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - LOL  . I was exactly the same when I got all my drugs delivery. There was a HUGE needle in there that I though OMG I can't inject with that....but that was for mixing not actually injecting! I sniffed during DR so only done 6 Stim injections. The first was really hard, the second OK & now they are quite easy! Also, the more I read on hear the more I more it becomes obvious clinics are completely different. Mine only takes bloods at the baseline appointments, whereas lots do actual scans. Plus my first follie scan is on day 10 of stimming whereas some have them a lot sooner. I guess as long as we get a   result it doesn't really matter! 

Em - long time to chatter! Glad to hear you had fab time at centre parks but sorry to hear you DH x is being a nightmare. Try to ignore her and concentrate on you at the moment, by the sound of it she is a very miserable and selfish person....so no room in you life for her at the moment. Huge congrats on reaching stimming. Big   to you. 

Vicstar - sorry you weren't feeling too good today. Hope the nice tea, hot bath and early night have sorted you out. 

Beckyboo - I'm on menopur too. I'm on 300 per day which I think costs us £84 per shot....ummmm, the delights of funding a IFV cycle!   . Leighsa on the dec/jan buddy thread has been on 450 menopure a day for last few days and I think that's the highest or nearly the highest dose.

Scattykat - day off work...now that sounds nice. Hope you had a lovely lunch.

Jelly - Jimmy Choo boots and a trip back to Sweden....hope you are taking those Jimmy Choos with you and not leaving them at home  

Rome - sounds like you had a good appointment today, what day yao you start DR next week?

Fairy - I was on DR nasal sniff for 21 days and was generally ok. Had acoup,e of headaches but nothin that drinking more water coudn't sort out. Wasn't too tears or upset either. I've now been stimming for 6 days and only sepide effects are bloated tummy. Good luck with you cycle  

Nm4rk - sorry I was on a straight forward LP & didn't take the pill before my cycle so can't help you. My theory though is 'if in doubt, hone the clinic & check' as you'll kick yourself if you do something wrong. Plus trust me, they must get sooooo many questions they are use to it! 

AFM - all is good with me today. Had a bad weekend, think it was the drugs talking as I was quite upset. But, woke up this morning back to my old self. Roll on Friday for my first follie scan.

Much love,   and   to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Lizard

Sorry to hear you had rubbish weekend  but glad your feeling better now. I've already forgotten about the X as you lovely ladies are right its not important right now and def no room for it in our lives. Don't need misery when we have so much to look forward too  Aww bet you can't wait for first scan. Mines on 20/01. Exciting 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - as far as I know re lining and the drugs -  first drug d/r is for *switching off your body* second one (stimming) is the follicle stimulating hormone, makes you grow more eggs, then you have hcg drug, given two nights before egg collection, causing the egg within the follicle to to mature and ready for fertilisation. Last thing is the wonderful pessaries used morning and night for some time I think and its these pessaries I believe that makes your lining thicker.. but I could be wrong!!

Lizard - yes all clinics do it differently, as long as it all works like you say   Soz you had a bad weekend, but glad you feel better today  

Hello to all you lovely ladies.. bed time for me, nite nite
xoxoxox


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 
I start my injections a week tomorrow! 
nervouse buy my husband will be taking care of that side of things so I can concentrate on relaxing et...

Have a lovely day everyone and I hope your cycles are going well
XX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard - dont know how to do one of those emoticons rolling around on the floor laughing but thats what I'm doing now. Just looked in the boxes again and there are some 'normal' needles in addition to the huge scary ones - phew! thanks for that I was soooo scared by the 3 inch long ones, thought they would go in the tummy and come out of the back! serves me right for not looking properly! When we had our DR appointment I divided all my drugs into DR ie using at the moment and 'other' but couldnt help but have a peek.... 

Rome - the anticipation of the injections is worse than the event, once you've done your first one you will be fine, if hubby is doing it you'll be even better. Call him, 'doctor', my hubby quite liked that 

Nicx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Lizard - wow £84 a go !! Even more pressure on me for this one cycle working as wont ever be able to fund a full cycle   Hope your doing ok on your stimms? Whens your next scan?

Rome - Dont be too nervous about your injections, they really arent that bad to begin with  

Em, Knickerbokerglory, Jelly, Vicstar - Hi to you all hope your all good?

Hi to anyone i missed, hope everyone is gettong on ok with their tx ?

Im good, got my first baseline one wk tomorrow, counting down the days lol
xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Afternoon 
Lizard - hope you are feeling better now, its horrible when you get like that but only a few more days and you can see your lovely follies   good luck, i am the day after you on saturday 
Thanks Jelly, got all my info out last night and read it again!! they pump full of info and drugs etc that it all gets a bit confusing    well it does for me!!  
Rome - not long now. My DH has been doing all mine and it does help, last night though i did it myself because i though what if he is late home or something one day anyway it was easy. You will be fine, get feet up and chill    I had PJs on at 5.30pm last night!!! 
I am good thanks Becky, not long for your scan now!! it'll soon be here. 
Hi to everyone else i have missed hope you are all okay and all going well! Things seem to be happening for us all now on here - sending you all lots of   and big    xx


----------



## Guest

My hubby does my injection alternate weeks when he isnt on lates at work. I find it much easier when he does it as it stings more each day now. Its not real bad but just incomfortable. I make him do it, he is scared of needles and says he doesnt like hurting me. I say i am helping him through his fear of needles lol. 

8 sleeps woohoo lol. Are you startin stimms sat vicstar?

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Hi Girls, I wonder if I can jump on board?

I have been down regging since Dec 17th and stimming since Jan 4th.  I have my scan tomorrow   it goes ok.

I have some q's if anyone can help?  God its so weird, I still feel like ivf is some far off possibility, not something that I am actually in the middle of, right now!

I was wondering will I know tomorrow when my ec will be, is 2day or 5 day transfer more likely and how much time are you girls planning to take off work?

 to everybody

Oh Vicstar and Natashca - I think our cycles are close!


----------



## Guest

Hi Mrscabbage welcome to the thread. Good luck for your scan  

Im still on d/r but this is how my clinic have told me my tx will work. I start stimms 18th jan, then i have a pre theatre scan 30th jan and they will hopefully know then if i have follicles to go ahead and have ec. Which will be the next tues from then, and i will ahve them put back at 2 days on the thursday. But each clinic is different, im sure they will fill you in tomorrow. Im going to go back into work on the wed the day after ec as i will be busy with month end at work, and will just be sat down, then i will ave the thurs & fri off for et. And i plan to come back to work on the monday. I have a stress free job really and i think i will go crazy if i am sat at home lol. Sorry for babbling on, not sure if any of that helps lol.

Does your work know you are having treatment? WHat is your job?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

mrscabbage - hello, every clinic is different like Beckyboo says.. I started d/r 29th Dec, I am hopefully starting stimms on Thur (12th) and if so, I have already got my scans booked in, 18th, 20th and 23rd.. poss ec 25th. Sure your clinic will update you on this  

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Mrs Cabbage

I'm Jelly's TX twin so down regg'd on same date, got my baseline scan on thurs (12th) and hoping to start stimms then as well. the clinic hasnt committed to dates as yet but said EC likely to be week commencing 23rd so looking at Jelly's dates that could be 25th, lol!

the clinic told me to take at least 3 days off for EC. Now I'm a 'special' case and am having to have ET under sedation as well so will need at least one day off for that too. And depending on when the embies go back in that could be within the 3 days from EC. so just playing it buy ear, see how I feel. I havent planned to take any time off in the 2ww unless I feel ill but I will go loop the loop if sat at home for no reason. plus I dont get any paid leave for TX so got to keep time off to a minimum! thankfully I can work at home so hoping to do some of that in 2ww. this is all seeming so very close now. I know this sound ridiculous but I ordered a dress on the internet for a wedding in april. the size i ordered is ever so slightly too tight around the bust (its very fitted so a bit retrictive)and under normal circumstances I would have kept it as it looks fab. However I'm wondering whether in April my boobs might have grown? So I've ordered the next size up? god cant belive I'm planning my wardrobe on whether I may or may not be pregnant in April!!!!! 
Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - hope you doing well. Its one of those things isnt it re planning ahead.. you just dont know lol. Go for it   The only problem I am having at mo is that I bought a lovely dress for my dads 60th on the 17th this month, fits really nice now, but what if I end up getting swollen tummy from stimming... eeekkkkk

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Beckyboo79 said:


> Hi Mrscabbage welcome to the thread. Good luck for your scan
> 
> Does your work know you are having treatment? WHat is your job?
> 
> xxx


No they don't know. Its quite complicated as I work in politics and I'm the only person that does my job so from that point of view I don't want to take too much time off. On the other hand it can be really stressful ad very busy, theres no such thing as taking it easy in work, so I'm better off taking some time at least.

I hadn't planned to take any time for EC apart from the day of the procedure. What are you doing?

I was going to take 1 week off after et, but its hard to arrange it when i don't know when that wil take place!


----------



## Jelly.B

mrscabbage - if you started on the 4th jan, is your ec likely to be on the 17th perhaps.. should all look ok by then of course.....?? et is very hard to set a date too until you have had your ec as they will have no idea how your little eggies responds... But perhaps you would have et around 19th/20th?

Re work, on my part, I dont work so i will be keeping myself busy with other things. Apparently good to get moving for bloodflow. hard isnt it as you just dont know how your body will react to any of these things

x


----------



## Guest

Mrscabbage - im planning on going back to work the day after ec as it will be my busy time at work, but i will be sat down all day. Et will be a thurs i will have the the thurs & fri off and come back to work on the monday. Thats my plan anyway but it could all change i dont know how i will feel. 

Im the only one who knows all of my job thats partly why i dont want too much time off, i feel guilty and they are so good to me lol. But i think it will be better for me being here than stuck at home for 2 weeks going crazy thinking etc,

We are all planning if we are preg etc its so excting. Im planning lots of things in june for some reason it is always a busy month, and thinking oh hopefully i will have a nice bump then   And every occasion we have coming up its lke you think, i may be preg then. 

Woohoo, excited !!

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey Becky, i started stimming on saturday 7th so 3 days down already!! Starting to feel a bit of action in the ovary area now!! 
Hi Mrs Cabbage - welcome, good luck with your scan tomorrow    hope it goes well. I though i might take a couple of days after the EC depending when it is and then 3 or 4 days after the ET but not more than that because i think i will go stir crazy. I have a sit down job but it is quite stressful so if i find i am struggling i will take some extra days. Will see how i go at the time, no decisions yet. 
Exciting times!!!! xx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - may I ask if you feel more bloated 3 days into stimms? know everyone is different lol

xx


----------



## Guest

Hey vicstar, oh exciting ! Have you had any side effects on the stimms? 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Jelly and Becky 
Bit more bloated today, i am sat at work with top button of trousers undone!!    Not sure though if it is all the water i am drinking or stimms   . Cos i have a sit down job though it is just a bit uncomfortable. I think if i was stood up then maybe it wouldn't be as bad. 
Just seen Jelly that you have a party to go to and will you be 5 days into stimms by then? if so i reckon you will be okay, but like you say everyone is different. I will let you know on thursday when i will be 5 days in!! Maybe you could get some of them "Bridget Jones" pants if you are feeling too bloated for your dress!!!  
Other than bit of bloating and some twinging and tummy ache in the ovary area i feel okay. No tears or tantrums yet!! Was a bit fed up the other day but that could be cos it was a monday!!!

xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well...Second day of stimming today still feeling ok just mega tired! have first follicle scan on monday so hoping all is going well.

How is everyone getting on? xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hiya Natalie, only 1 day of stimming behind me. Fingers crossed for your scan on monday    xx


----------



## Guest

Vicstar - Thanks hun x when is your follie scan? been keeping my tummy nice and warm so hoping thats helping x


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - hehe that made me laugh re knickers lol   but not a bad idea   maybe I just take a slightly looser dress with me just incase. Thanks for the info tho hun  

xx


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone, 
I'm not at all your stages yet but hopefully will be soon. Got a letter on 3rd dec saying to start on bcp which I did. Have now been taking them for over 6 weeks. Started a breakthrough bleed on saturday,phoned hospital and they said its normal. I asked when I would be getting letter to start meds and was told if I havnt heard by next week too ring back. Just feel like I'm stuck in limbo as I assumed I'd have started already. Has anyone else went through this?
Have been ttc for 6 years now,any advice would be lovely,thanks

      Julie xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nat - glad all going well for you. I am also tired, urk, trying to snap out of it.. had acupuncture today and it seemed to have helped a bit so fingers crossed  
Roll on Monday for you  

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Natalie - got blood test on thursday and then first follie scan on saturday   Good idea re warm tummy, i have been eating yummy homemade soups but will get my hot water bottle out tonight x
Good idea Jelly! Its hard work isn't it, i keep thinking should i get some looser work clothes cos these are a bit uncomfy which i could then wear if    it works!!!!!x
Hi Julie, i can't help you with the pills you are taking cos i did down reg with injections but i am sure you won't be long, keep pestering the hospital to ask what happens next. It is a horrible feeling when you have no idea what is going on x


----------



## Guest

Nearly hometime for me so will say bye now  

Have a good evening ladies, spk soon take care

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## jvdb

Thanks for the  reply  
I think I'll feel a lot more positive when I finally get a date to start. Its good to have all these posts so I know what to expect.
Good luck to all  
     Julie xx


----------



## scattykat

Hello,
Hi Julie, welcome to the thread. I think everyones experience is slightly different, so it is hard to compare. I tried to at the beginning and drove myself mad thinking that I was not understanding everything, or was having the incorrect treatment!! . I left my clinic at first with no dates, it is only when I phoned up later on with a question that I discovered that I should have been given a plan. I would call your clinic again fri afternoon if you have not heard anything, keep on at them, even if it annoys them! We all understand the limbo feeling.
So, I started my down reg today. Was pathetic! My DH had to practically chase me round the bed, could hear the Benny Hill music in my head. God knows what the neighbours thought.  Has anyone else had a reaction around the injection site that looked like little welts or hives? Worried the hell out of me, could see me being allergic to the drugs! Just my luck! Clinic nurses said it was fine , just thought I would ask you ladies.
Where do you all inject yourself? Do you find it hurts more or less in the thigh? Cant think about the next set of injections, the kit looks complicated-with big needles!
Have a good night
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Hope you are all well tonight?

Mrs cabbage- Welcome hun. 

Jvdb- Welcome hun

Nat and Vicstar- How you stimmers doing? 

Nic- hey hun hows you?

Scattykat-   on starting down reg. The injections aren't too bad once you get used to them 

Jelly- Not long til you start stimms 

As for whole time off work thing. I'm gonna take week off after EC then thinking of taking some annual leave after ET if doc won't sign me off sick

Rome- Hey hun, hows you?

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi
I am good thanks - how are you all doing girls?
Starting to get excited about starting D/R but I am don wnt to get too excited in case nothingcomes off it - have to be realistic and positive as dont want to get upset 
husband did lots of research today and it turns out I am on the low dosage drusg for stimms?
had a scan yesterday as a starting point and my follies were 14mm already and i am only on day 12 and normalluy ovulate day 18! so either that is a good or bad sign! and that is before any stimms have been given to me!

XX


----------



## Lizard39

GOSH....you lot can      today. Sorry no personals tonight, but welcome to all those just joined the thread and hope all the regulars are going eel.

AFM - all good. On day 7 of stimming and have first scan on Friday. Tummy somewhat bloated (so jelly I woudn't be wearing a fitted dress at mo!) which I'm sure is a combination of the drugs and   follies growing, plus drinking 1 pint of milk & 5-6 pints of water a day!

Love,   &   to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Rome- I know what you mean hun. Its hard to not get excited but at the same time you try and put some restraints on your emotions as so far its been nothing but disappointment. You'll be fine hun and every clinic does it differently. They may start you on low dose then up it following follie scans 

Lizard- Glad your doing well hun  Can't wait to hear about your scan results
xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Robinson84- how are things your end?
I am only a few steps behind you but I hope all is well XX


----------



## Robinson84

Your welcome Rome. We all need to support each other 
I'm good on day 20 of down reg though  Getting headaches daily but apart from that no other side effects so think im lucky  Everyone on our thread seems to be close together which is great
I cannot wait to start stimms. I had baseline yesterday and down regged but due to clinic schedules can't start stimms til 15th  Not long though 

Are you doing your own injections?

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Robinson84- No my husband is doing the injections- he has been great in dealing with that. he spent all day today researching the drugs etc.. and yesterday we went through everything with the nurse. I just want to know what time and where I need to be! My job is just to relax and look after my self through this! I start next week (wednesday) 

How come you are on Day 20 of D/R - did they start you early or has your period not arrived?
Are you able to take paracetamol for your headaches?
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Thats good your DH is doing it. I'm doing my own tummy injections but DH is going to do leg jabs for stimms  
I'm on long protocol so can be on down reg for up to 35 days!! Luckily ive down regged and get to start stimms soon  I think the clinic im with have very strict time scale too so have to fit in with their dates to an extent. Had af nearly two weeks ago now. Yes taking paracetamol but that doesn't seem to shift them and not allowed to take anything else 

Whoop Whoop! Roll on Wed!

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

hi
Why is your D/R taking so long? I have been told to D/R until my period comes 
X


----------



## Robinson84

Its just what our clinic does. Every clinics different I suppose. They've been brillant so far so i'm confident they know what there doing  xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Girls, thanks so much for the welcome - good luck to one and all

I've been reading that a lot of you are feeling bloated with the stimming. I haven't experienced this but what about constipation!!! Sorry tmi!

Anyway I have first fllice scan at 10.30 in the morning and Im so worried about it but sure what can you do except hope for the best.

Its funny in all of our tests and in all the iui's we performed really well so infertility is totally unexplained - i often wonder would it be better if we had a problem that we could deal with but you just have to play the hand you're dealt!

I will let you know tomorrow about that scan and hopefully I'll have a date for ec


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Mrs Cabbage - I soak a teaspoon of linseeds in orange over overnight and drink it in the morning and that will sort out any constipation you have. I did this before starting treatment as wasn't the best at going o the loo anyway and find it keeps me regular.

Good luck with you follie scan today. We have unexplained fertility too....and I know what you mean  

Hi to everyone else. Have good days.

Lots of  thoughts today ladies.

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello girlies, hope all well  

Lizard - thanks you for info.. looks like I need to find a new dress pretty soon just incase then.... dont mind shopping so wont moan too much  
Rome - if you are on a long prtocol, I would have thought you d/r till you have your period, but you keep doing so after as well, with the next set of injections. All clinics are different like Robinson is saying but I would have thought this is the case with any long protocol.

 to all. Roll on Thur for me, scan and hopefully stimming time!
xoxox


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone,thank you all for your welcome messages 
Feeling really depressed this morning,woke up with bad cramps an looks like I'm on proper af  I've no idea if its good or bad as I'm still on bcp's and I don't want it to delay starting. If I havnt heard from the clinic today then I'll ring them and find out xx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, 

Hope everyone is good  

Mrs cabbage - Im still d/r havent started stimming yet & i have bad constipation too (sorry tmi) im not sure if it is the drugs or not, anyone else had this too? Good luck with your scan  

Lizard - HIya Hope your stimming is still going good  

Robinson - hi hun hope your ok not long now till stimms  

Jelly - HI hun hope your ok too, one sleep to go  

Rome - All clinics are diffferent im d/r for 26 days, i had my af on time but my nurse did say i may or may not have one. We are all different i guess. 

JVDB - Sorry to see you had bad cramps, sorry silly question but what is bcps?

HI everyone else  

One week today till my first baseline scan.. wooppeeee !!!

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning all!
Hope everyone is well and DR/stimms/scans etc all going to plan   
Good luck for today Mrs Cabbage and for you tomorrow Lizard    
AFM today feeling bloated and quite full, also bit windy (sorry tmi!  ) and yes Mrs Cabbage also a bit constipated (nice) just had a nice bowl of allbran to help that along!!  Got tender boobs as well    don't know if that is a common side effect or not?? 
Sooooo excited about scan on saturday!
xx


----------



## Guest

3 more sleeps vicstar woohoo  

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Afternoon ladies

Hope were all well

Beckyboo- hey hun, I can't believe only 4 days til stimms   and only 6 days til you start 

Vicstar- hey, sounds like your getting on well with stimms hun. Lots of luck for sat. Excited for you  Can't wait to hear the results.   you have lot of lovely follies growing 

JVDB- hey hun,   to you. Hope you feel better soon

Lizard- hey hun, hope your well? 

Mrs cabbage- hope scan went well?

Jelly- hey hun, 1 day to go  

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun, yay not long now.  

7 days for me though not 6    Lol. 

How you feeling? 

Excited for us all

   

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG ....I have got a big bloated tummy today! Trousers feeling alittle tight, soooo glad I wore a cardi to work today to hide the bulge!     

Love to you all

Lizard x


----------



## Robinson84

That will be me soon  Think I may have too raid my wardrobe for some loose fitting clothes.

Beckyboo- 7 to go! Be here before you know it 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi lizard   

Haha, i think i am going to have to invest in some new work trousers when i start stimms. Mine are snug now let alone then lol

Hope your all good apart from bloatedness

xxx


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi everyone,

Just want to wish good luck with all the D/R and stimming and everything going on. 

We are juuuussst about to embark on our very first IVF-ICSI treatment. We're just waiting for AF to show up. It should arrive tomorrow (thursday) or Friday, if it is as usual. Then I have to call the clinic and tell them we're ready. They are waiting for our call. 

This is really exciting (and also scary!) I can't believe we're reaching that point at last. 

Hope everyone is good

Feather


----------



## vicstar

Lizard - me too   feel like a big fatty today, sat with both buttons undone now only worry is when i get up i have to remember to pull trousers up (otherwise that could be interesting   ) Have you got your first folly scan tomorrow??
Hi Feather - its getting hectic on this thread now, things are really getting moving for us all now, hope your AF arrives soon!   
Thanks Robinson, i am really excited, surely somet is happening the way i feel today!!
Love and    to all xx


----------



## Guest

Hi feather hope your af comes on time hun. Its mad that we are at this point now isnt it ! It seemed so far away but it is here  

Hi vicstar - that made me chuckle, make sure you do your button up    

Em - yes it will soon be here, only a couple of days behind you

Excited... Much !!

Lots of love to everyone

xxx


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone,sorry if my messages a bit crap on this,have to use my phone and its hard to s ee everything.
Bcp's are birth control pills,my clinic makes you use them so they have control on when you start DR. Rang them earlier and they said its normal to cramp and bleed as I''ve been on them so long. Apparently admin has not sent the nurses up my forms and stuff yet(even tho I was told last thursday they were in the process of sending them) so as soon as they get them I'll get my app to start treatment. Hopefully not too long now!! Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

jvdb - fingers crossed for you  

xx


----------



## Guest

Ah ok makes sense now   Hope you dont have to wait too long hun xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Girls, back from my scan and things are moving along fine.  I think the dr counted 11 follicles all under 10mm which he is happy with.  I have to increase the gonal f dosage to 150 and go back for another scan on Friday which is awkward with work  

Lizard - thanks for the linseed tip, I don't know what's wrong with me lately I'm eating load of fruit and veg!


----------



## vicstar

bet you are happy with that Mrs C!! From what i have read on here that sounds like all going to plan. Good luck for Friday lets hope they have got a bit bigger   xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi girls

had my basline today and start stimms tomorrow!

Mixed feelings - excited to be moving onto the next state but not looking forward to the needles!


----------



## Martha Moo

Welcome to our new ladies

Nice to see more ladies joining

for those ladies now actively cycling the cycle buddies thread can be invaluable here is the link to the thread for Jan/Feb  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276084.576;topicseen

Looking forward to hearing about some lovely 1st time BFP in the coming weeks

Em


----------



## vicstar

Good luck for tomorrow Jelly and Chandlerino xx


----------



## Starbucks123

Hi everyone

I'm new here and new to ivf like all of you. I've been d/r since last Tuesday on 0.5ml of suprefact once a day. I had a blood test in Monday and they said need to d/r a bit longer so back on Friday for a scan and blood test.  However today I've had some brown discharge with some pink at time which is really getting me worried.

Haa anyone else had this or heard of it?

Thanks x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

God I thought this thread was a quiet one but not any more, 4 pages since yesterday!

Bit fed up today, rang the  clinic as got my baseline scan tomorrow (Thurs) but my period only started yesterday (Tues). have had it put back to Friday (sorry Jelly, TX twins no more) and they said that I might have to DR for another week! Now I know in my head that NOTHING is certain in this game but feel fed up nontheless.

I'm also feeling very nervous as at the same time I am also having a mock embryo transfer. Now many months ago I had a HSG and to cut a long story short I fainted and had to be admitted to the ward for half a day as I kept throwing up and nearly fainting. Its something to do with my body going into shock with the catheter being passed through the cervix although I have also subsequently found out that years ago when I had a Lletz procedure for a dodgy smear (biopsy of the cervix) it can leave scarring on the cervix so that may have had something to do with it. anyway as a result I'm having ET and mock ET under sedation. the clinic said if I hadn't DR'd would also have to come back for that next week - arrrgghhhh, just want to get it over and done with!!!

other than that feeling ok, few hot flushes now but nothing I cant cope with, thank goodness. feeling very bloated and 2lbs put on but think thats just xmas excess, dont think I can blame that on tx!

Hello to the new faces and good luck to everyone at the moment


----------



## P4TP

Hi all ,

lizard & vicstar- i know how u feel i  have been wearing trousers all weak and they have been getting progressively more uncomfortable when i sit and rubbing on my bloated and tender stomach. I choose to wear leggings and a wool dress/ tunic today ( so much better), i dread my injection every night as running out of room where it isnt tender !

chanderlino- good luck for tomorrow!

hi to everyone else and hope u are all progressing along without to much discomfort.

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

thanks vicstar  

knickerbockerglory - oh nooo.... no tx twin anymore. You ok tho? Know what you mean when you just want to get going.... mock et.. never heard of that.. but what needs to be done, needs to be done.... thinking of you hun, chin up
xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks Jelly. to be honest was all prepared for the mood swings whilst DR but been ok.BUT had a bit of a blub today at work in the store room today when I was told baseline scan was being put back! (had to go in the store room to ring the clinic away from everyone). think the mood swings might have arrived now, god help DH!!


----------



## Jelly.B

oh dear..... you get it out hun! you feel better for it. I havent had any moodswings as of yet.. or at least partner says so.. mind you, he is running around for me like a chicken trying to help with everything, hehe, prob cause afraid I might snap  

You be ok hun  
xx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - sorry your baseline has been delayed, and know you must be feeling gutted, but just remember a little patients now will help with your treatment. Also, think of your previous problems with HSG as a positive..at least the clinic knows about them, they are prepared & doing a practice run....imagine if they didn't and came up against problems on actual ET day. Sending you lots of   &  

Danip - only 2 more sleeps til our first follie scan. My jabs are doing well and no bruises, sourness or side effects apart from bloated tummy.   I'm responding to the drugs as I should.

Becky & Em - get your 'fat girl' clothes out of the cupboard as you'll need them. I'm not a leggings/tunic sort of person as don't like my legs, but wishing I was right now! I love getting home after work at moment and putting trackie bottoms on!  

Starbucks - I bleed for only 2 days during DR. Everyone is different and sounds like you have some spotting whilst I think is ok, but phone you clinic tomorrow if you are worried.

Mrs C - great result at your scan today...  they grow for Friday

Vicstar - my first follie scan is Friday, what about you? Hope you remembered to button your trousers up when you got up from your desk today  

Jelly - looking forward to your trip back to Sweden st weekend? Did you go but another dress just in case you are too bloated!?

Chandlerino - welcome on moving to Stimms tomorrow. I too was worried about p injecting, but honestly it's fine. The first one was hard, second one OK and tonight was my eighth and it easy! 

Jbvd & feather - welcome.   you have a successful first tx. This site will certainly help you along the way as the girls are all AMAZING.

,   to you all.

Lizard x


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Lizard-    I'm def a legging and tunic girl but have to wear smart black trouseres for work  So looks like I could do with some elasticated ones  Hows stimms going? Whens your next follie scan hun?

Nic-    to you hun. Sorry you've been put back on baseline. I had my baseline Mon and was told im down regged but can't start stimms til Sun  More waiting! It will all turn out good in the end i'm sure hun. At least the clinics know what there doing   We may end up being cycle twins 

Danip- Good luck for follie scan 

Starbucks and feather- welcome girls and lots of luck to you both. Look forward to getting to know you 

Mrs C-   on results today hun

Chand and Jelly- Good luck for stimms 

Vicstar- hey hun, hows it going?

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies 
Danip - i have got wool dress/tunic and leggings on today and i have to say feel a lot better, thanks for tip!! Got up super early this morning to have a blood test (5am   ) cos we have an hour drive to get to the hospital and put this on and thought do you know what i don't care if i am not dressy enough for work, then can send me home, at least i am comfy!!!!   Whens your scan?
Lizard - haha wearing leggings today, much better!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow hoping lots of nice follies for you   
Robinson - thanks hun, really excited, just been for bloods to make sure everything on track. they will ring this aft if need to up or lower my dose. 
Hope everyone else is okay and scans etc going well?!xx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, just trying to catch up    

Jelly & Chanderlino - Good luck today for scans & stimm starting  

Knickerbocker - Sorry to hear you have to wait a bit longer, must be frustratign but it will soon come round. I am d/r still will wed next week, i have my baseline scan then, we may end uo cycle twins too. Worth the wait in the end hun  

Robinson - Hey hun, hope your ok, not long now

Lizard - Haha, fat clothes that made me laugh ! I love my leggings, dont normally wear them for work but i may start ! Boss is very understanding lol. I had a sort out of my wardrobe the other night and through a load of clothes away that are too big (have lost quite a lot of weight the last year) Thought about keeping them for tx but i want new haha hopefully maternity clothes soon  Hope your doing ok hun.

Danip - Hope your ok too hun, and your injeciton isnt hurting too much. Does get harder each day doesnt it. I still have weeks of injecting am running out of fresh skin lol

Starbucks - Hi hun welcome to the thread. Hope the d/r isnt too bad for you. I had my af as normal while d/r but the last couple of days i have had a little bit of discharge (sorry tmi) am assuming it is normal its not a lot so im not worried, but if you are i would call your clinic just to check.

Hi to everyone else sorry if i missed anyone

Lots of love everyone

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope all is well with everyone?

Vicstar- Glad all going well hun. It is exciting  Getting even more exciting now people are coming up for EC and ET!! I'm good thanks. Had baseline and just waiting (again) to start stimms. 3 days til I start and sooooo ready for it. On day 22 of down reg or is it 23  Loosing track  Got my first follie scan week tomorrow!!

Beckyboo- hey hun, I'm the same running out of tummy space to jab. Think I went into a previous hole the night before by accident and have another massive bruise  

Hope all the ladies with scans, EC and starting stimms are ok

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Em   2 sleeps  

My tummy is very multi coloured now lol

Ive just asked on antoher thread but gonna ask on here too about hair dye  

Does anyone usuall dye their hair normally? And have you continued durring tx and will you continue to?

Thanks ladies

xx


----------



## Robinson84

I know 2 more sleeps! ARRRRGGGHHHHH!! Then I will really be on the rollocoaster of no return 

6 sleeps for you hun 

I don't dye my hair so can't help you there hun, sorry

Will reply to your mgs soon

xxx


----------



## Guest

OK hun  

Eeeeek !!! Its flying by

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Just had a call from the hospital to say i need to reduce the gonal f now to 112.5. I asked if i was overstimulating and she said i was responding well   !! Bit scared now cos read a bit about OHSS and hope to god that doesn't happen. Feeling a bit sick still and bloated but not so bad that i can't work so hopefully by reducing it i will be okay   
I have only had 5 stimm injections so far so i hope they have caught it in time.
Got my scan on saturday which should tell all


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- hey hun, hope your ok. I'm petrified of OHSS only because I react so strongly to any medication  After I had my Operation to remove tubes I was on co-codomol and felt soo sick and knocked me out had to go onto paracetomol  I'm sure it will be fine hun and all will be well now they've reduced your dose 

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Vicstar - just reading about your gonal f reduction - I hope i haven't made a bad mistake but yesterday they told me to increase the dose from 112.5 to 150, i did this this morning on the pen but when I was injection myself I only heard one click!!  So then I started thinking maybe it wasn;t a full dose in the pen.

By my calculations I had done 8 injections at that stage ....8 x 112.5 = 900 and the box says 900iu on it.  I'm wasn't sure if that meant I hadn't injected at all but I decided to get my other pen that says 450iu and re inject!! But what if I have given myslef too much now.  Am I at higher risk of ohss?

Scan in the morning which should give more info, god if this cycle is ****ed up I'll scream!!


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the welcome.  
I'm still waiting for AF to show up. I became all worried that if it shows thursday night, will talk to clinic only friday, and they will give me a time Monday - which is pretty much day 4 of cycle.  Isn't it too late to start stimms on short protocol then?

I've been doing great at staying calm and positive until now. We're so close I'm freaking out! 

I'm sure I'm not the only woman in the world who's cycle start on a thursday though. lol

Good luck to all! I still haven't quite caught up in the conversation. I don't mean to ignore anybody... 

Hugs around
Feather
p.s.: Beckyboo!!!     hugssss


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello, just a qucik one... had scan and bloodtest today and all looked good so started stimming today  

Hope all is well with all of you

xxx


----------



## Guest

Jelly - woohoo !! 

Feather - Hi hun   back at you  ! Try not too stress hun, if you dont get af tonight give the clinic a call tomorrow and ask them what they think. Im sure it will be fine xx

Mrscabbage - im sure your tx will be fine, you have your scan in the morning you will know more then, try not to stress

Vicstar - Try not to worry about ohss, i would think if they were really concerned they would have stopped tx and not just reduce it. I know its hard but try to relax

HI to anyone i missed

Off home shortly have a good eve peeps

Lots of love    

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks all, i think your right surely if they were worried they would stop it 
Way to go Jelly - thats fantastic news   
Mrs C - i am sure you will be fine but you will have primed the pen first and used 37.5 of it so maybe there wasn't just enough to do a 150. You might have only just gone over, but i am sure you won't be at risk if you have gone slightly over with one jab, you never know it might boost em a bit!!!! Woohoo scan tomorrow though good luck    , is that your first scan? I have mine on sat.. 

xx


----------



## mrscabbage

Vicstar - no its my second, hopefully I will get a date for ec without any more scans as the clinic is an hr and a half away from where I live!!

Good luck with your first scan, thats great you can go on Saturdays!

Jelly - good luck with the stimming - might as well do 2 injections as 1!!

Beckyboo - what is this craic about hair dye? I do and will certainly continue to dye my hair - surely that's not what has been holding my back all these years!?!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

thanks for your messages of support. feeling a lot better today. topped my day off last night by watching One Born Every Minute - normally shed a little tear cos it quite emotional but had a proper full on blub! Poor DH didnt know what to do but hug me. ayway must have got it out of my system as i feel a lot better today.

Jelly - congrats on stimming, feeling very jealous ha ha

Ncx


----------



## Jelly.B

I have been told that col hair is perfectly fine during tx but if you get pregnant some ppl are adviced not to col till first tri. You do what is right for you   I will be col my hair end of this week

xxxx


----------



## Starbucks123

Has anyone heard of a cycle being stopped during d/r Im worried that mine might be due to all this brown discharge the clinic said its not unheard if but to tell them tomorrow when I go for scan xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Knickerbockerglory - sorry to hear you got sad when watching that....... its good to have a cry tho at times, so let it all out  

Starbcukcks - I really dont know but I thought that having a discharge or a bleed is normal...?? fingers crossed for you hun

xxx


----------



## Starbucks123

Thanks jelly

I can't find anywhere that says that so got me really worried xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi all

!st injection done - piece of ake but I did worry that I hadn't done it right so stuck the needle again   Looks like I had tho - what a dummy!


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Jelly and Chand-   on first day of stimms

Nic- glad your feeling better 

Star- I think discharge and break through bleeding is normal. Hope your not worrying too much hun 

Mrs C- I'm sure everything will be all good  Good luck for scan

Feather- Af will arrive soon i'm sure then you'll be on the rollocoaster of ivf 

Becyboo- hey hun

Hoppe everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## Starbucks123

Thank you Robinson im trying not too xx


----------



## Robinson84

Glad your not worrying too much even though its nearly impossible not too  xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies hope you are all well. Its frida woohoo  

  

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning Becky - glad to hear you chirpy this morning, and yes...so glad the weekend is nearly hear! Didn't have best start the day myself, as at first follies can this morning I only have 7 follies  and feeling gutted as I know it's quality not quantity but can't help feeling the more you have to start with the better.

Hi to everyone else.

Lzard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Lizard- just replied to you on Dec/Jan thread. Still sending you massive   and love. As I have said like other ladies it only takes one and fantastic news on 7 follies!! That could mean 7 eggs you just don't know.

Becyboo- hey hun, counting with you til stimms 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lizard - ive replied too on the other thread lol   It does only take one hun  

Robinson - Hi hun, eeeek !! Will soon be here !! And 2 weeks today we will be thinking to ourselves, having ec next week ! Not that im thinking that far ahead or anything  

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Becky & Em - don't know how i would get through tx without you guys. 

Love,  and   to you both.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- no probs hun. We've all got to support each other through this. Hope you feel better soon.   to you hun

Beckyboo- Lol, I keep looking in my diary and working out when EC and ET will possibly be and 2ww but then tell myself off as may not go to plan. One day at a time  

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Awww Lizard big   It does only take one good one and 7 is fantastic, they could be 7 super good follies, you never know! x


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- hey hun, hows you? Is it your scan tomorrow?

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - after your first follie scan you will prob have a lot clearer view of timescales. I now know that EC will either be Wed, Thurs or Fri next week but prob Thurs or Fri and then realistically ET will be day 2 or 3 so on Fri, Sat, Sun or Monday. This has helped me plan what I'm going to do re work etc. You sound very much like me and like planning & organising! 

Vicstar - thanks for you  . Hope all is well with you. 

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Im terrible for planning lol  

I do know that i will be having ec on a tues and et on a thurs, so that narrows it down a bit for me lol

Hi Vicstar

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard-    I'am def like you then. I have to have everything organised! I like to plan ahead. The worst thing is if I've planned something and things get changed last minute I cannot cope with it and get very . So this journey will be a huge test for me as staying very calm and rational at present  Like you say won't know anything til first scan which is a week today 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Im still so calm compared to how i was in the last week before starting d/r. I was an emotional wreck then. Its wierd, thought i would be worse now lol

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Robinson, yeah scan tomorrow 9.10am   only two days for you now til stimms int it?Bet you can't wait!!   
Hiya Becky - hope all is well with you too


----------



## Guest

Hi Vicstar im good thanks. Hope you are too? Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Robinson, your post was making me lol (in a good way) as I'm a complete control freak and things changing at the last minute is not good and leads to lots of stress. hence not doing very well with all this!

anyway good news today on two counts. went for baseline scan today and despite AF only arriving 3 days ago, I start stimming tonight! WOOP WOOP!!!!! well chuffed as they had mentioned DR for another week. So Jelly I am almost your tx twin again!!!

the next hurdle was the mock embryo transfer. they gave me a sedative and in the 45 mins it took to work she showed me how to mix the gonal f. was in abit of a mess and kept crying, was soooooo scared  of having this done and nurse kept hugging me. my usual consultant was dealing with an emergency on the labour ward (gulp!, definately trying not to think about that far ahead) so another consultant had to do it. he kept explaining what he was doing, I think to reassure me but it made it worse as I was getting more and more tense waiting for the catheter going in. anyway he couldnt get it in. god I was in a right state, was thinking wouldnt be able to have IVF. anyway normal consultant came back from his emergency and did it no problems, just needed to straighten my cervix. didnt feel a thing a definately no fainting which was my major worry. Feel much more reassured now about the actual day of ET. 

 to everyone, cant keep up anyway but am still feeling sedated (nice, like being drunk!) so cant concentrate on personals tee hee xxx


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi everyone,

Just wanna say that AF finally showed up. I've never been so happy to feel those cramps!  But I'm a bit worried. It's pretty clear in the paper that if we call when they are closed , they call back on the first weekday. That means if I call now or even tomorrow morning, they will call me back only Monday. I am not sure they'd give me an appointment for Monday, as we live 2 hours from the clinic. Means it would have to be tuesday.  From friday to tuesday, isn't that a little long? Will it be too late to start stimms?  

Sending good thoughts around, and fingers crossed for all of you! 

Feather


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Feather-   on af arriving!!   Are you still down regging? 

Nic-    I would have been exactly the same if i'd had your news too. Would have   all day  Big   on starting stimms hun. Your inbetween me and Jelly as I start Sun. Glad Mock ET went well. I was really worried about mine and in the end didn't feel a thing  

Vic- Good luck for tommorow hun. Yah stimms for me in 2 days

Hope everyone else is well tonight

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - great news   you must be so happy   tx twins again, hurrah hehe

Robinson - Sunday will be here soon!!!! so excited for you!!!  

AFM - soz, very short hello from me, havent had a good day at all, been very sad and have no idea where it came from. Went to acupuncture, had such a good session, he told me he thinks my body is strong which really made me smile.. walked out, went food shopping.. got in the car to drive back home.. and bang.. just started crying!  

Later on saw a funeral car going past and cried for that too.. I know that its the hormones, bla bla bla.. its juts that it hasnt happened to me before and just frankly a little bit shocked.. anyway.. sofa and haribo starmix (going to stuff my face!) calling my name so will email all you lovely ladies tomorrow
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Jelly

Big    to you! I'm sure it is just the hormones but as you say must be a shock if this sort of thing doesn't happen to you usually. Hope you feel better tomorrow hun. 2 sleeps for me
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - I wish you best of luck for tomorrow!!! will be thinking of you stabbing yourself hehe   things we do hey.

I am of to home to Sweden today, back WEd for my first scan, and wont be on here much if any at all till I return. Nice to have a break from it  

Big   to all of you and hope you all have a lovely weekend

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Have a lovely time back home in Sweden Jelly. Hope you can still wear your fitted dress to your dad'd party.

To everyone else - have a lovely weekend.

Love,   &  

Lizard x


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - how you doing?? hope you well hun

Yes, think dress will be fine, its more fitted under bust and then flows out a bit   had another dress in mind but when I put it on it was rather lowcut and cannot what so ever go to my dads 60th with (.)(.) hanging out hehe

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanxs hun. Getting nervous but excited  Have fab time in Sweden with family. Speak soon

Lizard- hey hun, how you feeling today?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Jelly - Hope you have a great time in sweden hun x catch up when your back ive sent you my num in pm xx

Robinson -woohoo stimming time   Good luck for tomorrow hun xx

How is everyone?? 

AFM - bit down in the dumps today, i. I had my second lap and dye a year ago today, came round and was  told i had hydro and when left the hosp told my gran had passed whilst i was in theatre so really emotional and down. sorry for the black post guys x


----------



## Jelly.B

Nat - oh hun,   coming your way. Take it easy today and try to relax. xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi everyone

Guess what you guys...  I'm SO Excited!!! OMG... We called the clinic to let them know AF showed up, and left a message, as phone system usually closed on Saturdays. And I thought we'd have to wait til Monday morning for their call, but they called back 10 mins after! We have an appointment Monday morning at 9h15! So stimm should start Monday evening (short protocol). 
I can't believe we're getting there!  

How's everyone doing? 

    
Feather


----------



## Jelly.B

Feather - sooooo happy for you!!!!!!!! bet you sooo excited!!  

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Feather- Big congrats hun!! I start stimms tomorrow!! We will be cycle twins 

Nat- Huge   . Hope your feeling better soon

xxx


----------



## Guest

feather - Thats great news hun xx

Robinson- thanks hun xx


----------



## FeatherGentle

Robinson! Woohoooo!!   Good luck for tomorrow!  Are you on long or short protocol? 

I'm really like... over super excited today. And it was DH who took the call, and he was so sweet because he had to choose a time for appointment, so he took it early in the day. He told me he figured I'd go out of my mind if I had to wait to afternoon for appointment Monday. LOL

But I could see he's excited too. He kept smiling big.  

Anyone else starting Stimm this week? 

Beckyboo?  

 
Feather


----------



## Robinson84

Feather- thanx hun. I'm on long protocol so have been DR for last 23 days. Cannot wait for a change and to get some embies growing 

xxx


----------



## FeatherGentle

Natalie - Thanks 

Robinson - Oooh I understand that! wow, 23 days... I'd be fed up too! hehehe

Feather


----------



## Robinson84

Feather- well come tomorrow will be on the way to growing some lovely embies  And Mon for you!! Yah

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Natalie, sad day for you, its bound to bring it all back. hope you feel better soon hun xx

Jelly - have a lovey time in Sweeden and hope your dress goes down well!

Robinson - good luck for tomorrow, bet you cant wait!!!

Feather, brilliant news about your appointment, you're on the right road now!

Today I'm feeling tired but TBH after the adrenaline of yesterday and the complete relief that it went well has drained me. Forgot to mention that when we came home DH was just about to pull out of our drive to go back to work when he witnessed a car accident outside out house! Fortunately minor injuries but we had to have all these people in the house, the police, making cups of tea and having to be the calm one and take charge as everyone else was in shock! Blimy! so another adrenaline rush and now today I feel wiped out. 

Clinic yesterday said that I will stimm for a minimum of 8 days (thought this was longer) so if everything goes text book (really trying not to get my hopes up to be cruelly dashed) then EC could be a week on monday!!! EEEEKKKK!!!!!  it all seems so soon now. I am really, really trying not to get my hopes up but its hard!
   to everyone and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Thanx hun. Too right I can't wait  Awww sooo excited for you! Could be having your eggs collected in 8 days  xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi all 
Been for scan and i have 15 follies on left and 9 on right all between 12-16mm and lining is getting nice and thick at 10mm.  Then got a phone call to say not to take a stimm today and just take d/r jab as my blood level is a bit high. Really scared now. asked if anything was wrong and she said that they want to make sure blood doesn't get too high    I have no idea what is going on now. They want more blood off me tomorrow. 
Hope everyone else is well?
Nat big    x
Knicker, robinson and feather good luck   
jelly have a nice few days away hope dress int too tight!!!  
Sorry if missed anyone else, love and   to you all xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks ladies x just wondered if i should be drinking milk/eating nuts now? minds blank just cant think!

sorry for lack of personals xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Natalie - lots of protein & milk during stimming to grow though eggs nicely. As for 'brazil nuts' I can't remember if it's now or during 2WW - I remember Jelly posted when afew weeks ago so will see if I can track down that post as let you know as will be good for me to know too...although I have been eating choc covered brazil nuts for past week anyway - just acouple a day 

Lizard x


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Natalie - I can't find jelly's post, so hopefully someone else can answer that question! 

Lizard xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Natalie 1987 said:


> Thanks ladies x just wondered if i should be drinking milk/eating nuts now? minds blank just cant think!
> 
> sorry for lack of personals xxxx


Yes definitly with the milk as Lizard has said
Brazil nuts can be started now but i just did them in my 2ww
also for stimming keep belly warm lots of ladies use hot water bottle or wheatbags i know i did 

 ladies

Em


----------



## Guest

Thanks Ladies   xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Nat- Hope your ok hun? I've been doing extra pint of milk a day and extra protein for last two weeks to get in habit, as takes me a while to get things done  I've got brazil nuts but havn't started taking them yet but am starting today and ready with hot water bottle  

Hoep all you other ladies are well? 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies

Robinson -Hey hun, how are you? been using hot water bottle and been lots of protein, but not very keen on milk but drank 3 pints yesterday through a straw lol and have done 1 pint this morning. so excited about tomorrow just hope im on the right track! have you started stimms today   ? xxx

Lizard - Hey hun, how are you ?xxx

Vicstar - Hey hun how are you? are you having blood at the clinic today?  hope all goes well xxx

Knickerbockerglory - Hey hun hope your well x time does seem to fly by doesnt it sending lots of   your way xxx

 to everyone ive missed

AFM - well 1st follie scan tomorrow, really excited and a bit nervous too...fingers crossed all is well xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Fed up today    been to clinic and my e2 yesterday had been 20,000 gone up since thursday from 7000. Nurse said anything over 25000 and they wont do the trigger shot. No more stimms for me now i am "coasting". They want to do another scan tommorrow to see if follies have matured cos yesterday they weren't quite ready. I said how will they mature if i am not stimming, apparently they will mature on their own now   . Done a blood this morning and will do another tomorrow. She did say they would expect the e2 to go up before it comes down so i hope that the 13000 increase was the up bit and now it will come down     
Hope everyone else okay? Sorry no personals head all over place!!! xx


----------



## Guest

Vicstar -got everything crossed for you mate   sending lots of   thoughts your way xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar-    to you. I'm sure everything will be fine hun and you'll have lots of lovely eggs next week for collection  Hope you feel better soon 

Nat- I'm sure all will be great. I'm excited for you  Yes Stimms today hun. Do my first one tonight. Then first scan Fri!! LOL, your doing well with the milk. I hate milk on its own so having porridge in morn and hot chocolate before bed in pint cup  

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Just a quickie...how much milk are we supposed to be drinking? I'm assuming whole milk (yuck) not skimmed?!


----------



## Guest

Mrs m2011 - Hey i was told on a thread not sure which one that semi skimmed organic was the best as had the most protein and ive been drinking 2-3 pints...not a huge milk fan though xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I drank 1 pint of organic semi skimmed during my cycle (which was a hard task! since i am lactose intolerant)
Whatever you can manage, if you dont like milk how about making it into a shake or smoothie with your favourite fruit


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thank you...I'm not a fan of anything other than skimmed so might need to turn into a milk shake instead ;-)


----------



## FeatherGentle

Hi ladies,

Robinson -  Hi hun, thinking of you today  

Vicstar - hi there... Sending positive thoughts your way and crossing everything I can! Keep your chin up girl... 

Natalie, Mrs M2011 and everyone who might be included in this bit of the conversation - When you guys talk about proteins, what do you actually eat to get them?  May I be nosy and ask what the hot water bottle is about?

Anybody have tricks and advice for succeeding in drinking as much liquid as supposed during treatment? My daily liquid intake has never been very big, so that's actually the part of the treatment that's worrying me the most at the moment!

To everyone I missed - Hiii...    

Hugs around the place    
Feather


----------



## Robinson84

Hey M2011- I'm drinking 1 pint of skimmed extra a day. In zita west book it says doesn't matter if its skimmed,semi or full as they are different due to fat content not protein. So i'm sticking to my skimmed but I can change to semi if you ladies think thats better. Good luck for your scan hun

Feather- thanx hun. I'm not a big drinker either so started on the 2L of water a day to build up tolerence  I'm managing a 2L bottle of water plus all my other drinks a day. Feel like I live in the loo 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Feather - Hey hun i have mostly been eating chicken and eggs that kind of thing, i have avoided fish though because of the because of the mercury thing too much hassle lol i have a list that il post if thats any help:

Chicken

[
Fish

Pork

Eggs and Dairy
•Egg, 
•Milk 
•Cottage cheese
•Yogurt

Beans (including soy)
•Tofu
•Soy milk 
•Most beans
•Soy beans
•Split peas

Nuts and Seeds
•Peanut butter
•Almonds
•Peanuts 
•Cashews 
•Pecans 
•Sunflower seeds 
•Pumpkin seeds
•Flax seeds

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks, it's come round quick. Not sure what to expect though.

Ok, might stick with skimmed then, at least I know I can drink lots of that.

Ooooh thanks for the list Natalie  

I'll do anything to make this work...I've been on the receiving end of 6 pregnancy announcements this last 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Guest

Your welcome hun x oh no i get a knot in my stomach when i even think about it...xxx


----------



## Robinson84

M2011- I know how hard it is to get the preg announcments  Two of my mums friends children have both just had babies and she does nothing but talk about them  Hate feeling like a failure  It will be our turn this year. Will have BFP 

Nat- I'm with you been eating chicken, egg and cheese daily, Also having mixed flaxseed,pumpkin and sunflower seeds on porridge in morn. Having fish too as love it

xxx


----------



## Guest

Robinson - Thats what im missing at the moment to be honest, i love all fish, my sister mentioned something bout it and got me really paranoid about it thats why i cut it out but could soo eat some smoked haddock right now lol xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nat- I'm not sure about the whole mecury thing. Theres so many dos and donts and fish is soo good for you so I thing it can only be more good than bad. I don't eat massive amounts which is were I think the risk of mecury comes from. Have it about twice a week. Mmm what to do 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks both... Most of them are work colleagues so kind of 'in your face'...one was a result of a night out! 

Right, off out for a walk in the sunshine...good for the blood flow hey! lol...


----------



## Guest

Yeah i think that was it hun x think i might have a bit of haddock lol


----------



## Robinson84

Nat- thought I just posted but must have lost it  Anyway just went and had look at mecury in fish. This is what I just found. So think im gona continue eating cod,haddock and salmon. Hope this helps

Should You be Worried About Mercury in Fish?

Do you feel that you’ve been getting mixed messages about fish? On the one hand, we’re supposed to be eating more of it because it’s so good for you. The FDA and the American Heart Association recommend that fish be on the menu at least twice a week. On the other hand, they’ve issued warnings about fish that are high in mercury. So which is it? Do the benefits outweigh the risks? In general, yes.

Seafood is a good source of protein and important nutrients like selenium, iron, and zinc. The oils found in fish have unique benefits as well. Fish (and fish oils) are good for your heart, your brain, and even your mood. People who eat more fish live longer, healthier lives. The very latest research suggests that fish oil may even help slow the aging process.

There’s just one thing. Virtually all fish and shellfish contain mercury, which is basically a nerve poison. Fish are exposed to mercury the same way we are: through the foods they eat and exposure to environmental pollution. Some types of fish contain only trace amounts of mercury; others have a lot more.

Adult bodies can handle small amounts of mercury with no problem. Developing fetuses and small children, however, are much more sensitive to mercury—especially methylmercury, which is the form found in fish.

Should You Eat Fish During Pregnancy?

Exposure to mercury in the womb can cause serious and permanent damage to the developing nervous system. That’s why the FDA has issued advisories for pregnant and nursing women to limit their intake of all fish to two servings a week and to avoid fish known to be high in mercury altogether.

There are only a handful of commonly-eaten fish that are high in mercury. They include:
◦
swordfish

◦
king mackerel

◦
orange roughy

◦
certain kinds of tuna, including albacore (found in canned white tuna) and ahi (popular sushi fish)


Note, however, that pregnant women are still urged to eat two servings of low mercury fish every week. That’s because nutrients in fish and fish oil support healthy brain development.

Fish that are low in mercury include:
◦
shrimp

◦
salmon

◦
crab

◦
tilapia

◦
perch

◦
whitefish

◦
and lots more!


The National Resources Defense Council has a handy wallet card that you can print out and carry with you to remind you which kinds of fish are safe for pregnant women, and in what amounts.


----------



## Guest

Thanks hunni, thats really helpful   xxx


----------



## Robinson84

No probs hun. Was getting abit worried I was gonna have to give up fish too  xxx


----------



## Guest

Lol will make sure i email that to my sister...(has two kids and no's it all!  ) xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 

As long as you are eating lots of fish and Omega -3 (found in salmon) you will be fine
I am having acupuncture from people at Harley Street and they swear by a diet very rich in protein as it builds up a thicker endrometrium

Are you girls going to have acupunture before and after ET?

X


----------



## Robinson84

Rome10- hey hun,hows you. I never had acupuncture

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I am good thanks hun - I start DR on Wednesday, trying not to get excited as want to have 2 feet on the ground.
I have been having acupuncture for months and it is great as the holistic approacj is brilliant and the advice in terms of fertility is great 

how are things your end 
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome10- bet you cannot wait. Remember when I first started DR. Its so exciting. I've not really had any info on acupuncture and our clinic hasn't mentioned any holistic therapies. Iknow what you mean hun about trying to keep 2 feet on the ground. I havn't had great afternoon. Got very upset and ended up having a right  ! Think it was just the build up to stimms and like you say trying to keep two feet on the ground. Soooo want this treatment to work. 

Anyway done first stimms jab now and was abit funny. Not sure if did it right, may ring the clinic tomorrow. DH mixed it up and jabbed, then I did the plunger to release the drug but was really hard. Could hardly push it down and then when finished a little fluid came back out. MMMM 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Robinson just pm you xx


----------



## Robinson84

THanx hun. I havn't got it yet xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, hope you all had a good weekend.

So much to catch up on on the thread will have a proper read in a bit.

How is everyone?

Lots of love to you all

You ok em?  

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Beckyboo- Hey hun, all good now   

Rome10- hey hun, never got your pm

Hope everyone else is well and all Stimms, DR, EC and ET are going well.

Sending everyone lots of    and   

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi girls 
Just thought i would update you. I have been for scan and blood test. Now have 35 follies - at least 12 are ready now for collection    but my E2 level is at 23,000 now. If it goes over 25,000 they won't do EC and will want to wait a few days to see if it comes down. this means i will lose some of the bigger follies but the smaller ones may have a chance to catch up and then they will be okay!! 
Robinson - hope your first stim went okay?
Hi Becky!
Nat - is it your scan today?
Hope everyone else is okay!
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- hey hun, Wow 12 ready for action. Congrats. Hope your level comes down and you get all those lovely eggs  When will you find out? My first stimms went fine in the end. Had massive blub couple of hours before was soooo nervous. All went well and feel fine today

xxx


----------



## Guest

xxx


----------



## vicstar

OMG i am hyperventilating, just had the phone call and my EC is booked for Thursday am!!! Yeah!!! 
Apparently my E2 level hasn't really gone down but has sort of stayed the same (not surprising when i have 35 follies) and the consultant has looked at it and is happy to go. Triggering tomorrow pm. They will put a solution inside me when they do the EC which should reduce the risk of OHSS.
Can't believe it is almost here and in less than 3 weeks i could be PREGNANT!!!    
Aawww Robinson, its scary int it, i was worried about the first one too but now you are well on your way to growing your little follies ready for action   
Good luck Rome for d/r   
Hey Becky, hope all is good with you?  
xx


----------



## Guest

Hey vicstar ! Thats fab, exciting !!

Im not too bad thanks hun, got a banging head, want to go home lol.

xxx


----------



## vicstar

I know!! Only two more days to your scan and then you should be starting stimms? Get yourself home and put your feet up. I have spent all weekend nearly in bed and it has made such a difference. this treatment really does wear you down i think. Need to get plenty of rest!  Hope you feel better xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun, yes its really got to me this weekend, not had any side effects till now. Been so tired all weekend and had headache on and off, its really kicked in now. Will be going home in one hour, tick tock lol

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Vicstar thats excellent news honey

 for the trigger injection tomorrow            


Em


----------



## scattykat

Am having such a crap day! I am meant to be having my down reg scan tomorrow, but cant as I have not had a bleed. If it doesnt come tomorrow then the whole thing will be postponed. The nurse said 'oh thats ok, we can give you some tablets to bring one on'. I have already taken the tablets tho. If my body cant do a simple thing like have a period how it it possibly going to become pregnant.  Feel hopeless and a failure. What if this is all just a sign that it is not meant to be.
Must go as started to cry. sorry for the post not being happy
Kat xx


----------



## Lizard39

Vicstar - great news you have EC on Thursday - think you are the first incur little thread 

Beckyboo - good to see you back, I was wondering where you have been! How's stimming going for you so far?

Scattycat - sending you a big  .   AF arrives in next 24 hours

Em - how was today? Feeling   I hope and remember...I'm watching out for you now & will be you little angel on your shoulder!    

Holly's- nice for you to pop in. What's happening with you at the moment? 

Rome - I too have accupuncture and love it. Started back in August in prep for IVF.

ASM - well had my second follies can today and 6 have grown nicely but one is still smaller. I have completely got my head around only 7 follies now, especially as 7 is both mine & hubby's lucky number! Got call from clinic this afternoon to say EC is on Friday at 8am.....I'm so excited! Then ET will either be Sunday or Monday.

Sending you all lots of  

Lizard xx


----------



## vicstar

thanks really excited now! 
Lizard - fantastic news, good luck    it only takes one to work    i don't know when ET is prob sat or sun but they have said depending on quality may go to blast 
Thanks Em, feels so real now! 
Kat -    I am sure AF will come soon    i was a bit late 
Lots of    xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Scatty Cat, big   to you, I had the same last week. baseline scan was on thursday and AF only showed up on tuesday, a week late (NEVER been late in my life, how ironic!). they put back my scan till friday but I wasnt hopeful that I would be starting DR as I was still bleeding but was ok so in the end only delayed by a day. all this is really nerve wracking to us but the clinics see it day in day out and it wont be out of the ordinary to them.  our bodies are doing odd things from normal because we have all these hormones in our bodies which isnt normal! I know how upsetting it can be to have things change but I'm sure all you need is a few extra days DR and then you will be back on track xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Lizard39

I just wanted to post to say on my first cycle i only had 7 follicles (7 was also my lucky number ) I went on to have 4 eggs of which 2 fertilised and one became my DS whose now 3

      

As for where i am, i had  my DS and did a further treatment cycle which ended in M/C i think we are very lucky to be blessed so no further treatment (i have no ovarys so no chance of natural miracle)

I volunteer around the site offering support advice where i can 

Em


----------



## P4TP

Vicstar- what a lot of follies, well done you. Do u feel uncomfortable? Are u eating lads of protein /drinking gallons of water? 

I am booked in for EC Thursday at 10.30 so trigger at 11.30 tomorrow xx


----------



## Lizard39

Holly - thank- you for your post...that is so encouraging and re-iterated what afew other ladies have said. I was so upset on Friday at my first scan to only have 7, but now concentrating on those little 7 and feeling very excited. Really appreciate your words of encouragement.

Sorry to hear your second tx ended in a m/c, but you sound very positive re being blessed with your DS - who looks gorgeous    I always wanted a big family -3 or 4 children, but I meet my hubby later in life when we 35 & started TTC when I was 37 & now I'm 39 feel we will be blessed with one little miracle of our own.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Vic- Congrats hun!! Sooo pleased it all worked out. Will be amazing for you   

Lizard- Thanx hun. I'm very lucky to have you as my angel  I'm feeling much better thankyou with lots of    back. Congrats on the 7 follies hun. great news. Wow Fri will be here before you know it

Danip- Good luck for your EC too.

Kat-sending you massive   . Don't ever apologise for feeling down. We all have those down days. Mine was yesterday but back to being positive today. It will all work out im sure 

Becyboo-   Hope you feel better soon

Nic- hey hun,hows you?

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Danip - oooh exciting day for both of us!! TBH i don't feel too bad, a bit bloated but less than i was last week which is weird    bit of ovary aching going on but other than that fine. They were surprised at clinic that i wasn't in pain!! How many follies do you have?? Hopefully we will both be making lots of lovely embies     I have been drinking so much water i am never off the loo!! Trying to get the protein had an egg every day at brekkie, and chicken for dinner and similar for tea. Also taking pregnacare pre-conception. 
Hey Robinson - thanks hun, hope all goin okay with you?
Morning everyone else xx


----------



## P4TP

Hi vicstar - I start off the day ok then get progressively more bloated throughout the day , I have 17  follies half of them are big and half quite small. I am taking pregnacare conception, royal jelly, co enzyme q10 . I am drinking 5 pints of water at least and eating as much protein as I can. I was untold not to drink excessive amounts of milk by acupuncturists as it can dampen the system or something like that . What time are u booked in ?


----------



## vicstar

Danip, wow thats a good number, when you trigger tonight you never know the smaller ones might get a bit of a boost as well.  Not sure what time EC but i have to be there for 7.30am so any time in the morning. They are ringing me this aft to let me know what time to trigger tonight so i think i will know more then. Really excited and scared all at the same time!! Does cake have protein cos last night i ate nearly half a choc cake    naughty me but i couldn't resist and i was desperate!!!!!


----------



## Guest

MOrning ladies, how is everyone?

xxxx


----------



## P4TP

Vicstar - i too am v.excited but scared of being sedated the thought of them putting the thing in my arm, ahhhhhh.B e glad to get it over and done with . How many r u putting back ? 

Not sure cake is a great source of protein but a well deserved treat, I had four hotel chocolat chocs last night so just as bad as u !


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- hey hun, i'm good thanks just more tired then usual. Can't believe day three of stimms already 
Is your EC Thurs or FRI?

Danip- Whens your EC hun?

Becky- Hey hun, hope your well?

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Robinson - EC is this thursday am    Enjoy the stimms!! I was super tired with it too xx


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- thanx hun, im starting to feel abit more relaxed with it now theres no going back  Good luck for Thurs. Sooo excited for you. They'll soon be some ladies on the 2ww in our thread 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi all...getting very excited reading all your posts!

Just done my first menopur injection...I was shaking, it's about twice the size of the buserelin dose. Out of the way now until tomorrow.

Best of luck everyone..sounds like a busy week for you all.

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening ladies - hubby just cooking dinner and got 2 mins free so just popping in to say hi  

All is good with me. Just did my last menopur injection, as tomorrow night it's the hcg booster injection! Can't believe first started DR 5 weeks today & EC is on Friday. What a long journey we are all on during our first IFV (  and last - well for me as I'm too old to have more than one baby now, but some of you may well have a second go after your first successful cycle). 

Sending you all lots of   &  .

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Hope everyones well?

Lizard- Good luck for final jab!! Cannot believe it is EC time for you already. We have come a long way since Dec 

M2011- Congrats on 1st stimms. I've been like that with both DR and stimms jabs  I'm on day 3 of stimms

xxx


----------



## P4TP

Staying up until 11.30 then last jab and bed, so tired and tempted to sleep but not sure I will wake up !


----------



## Lizard39

Danip - I'm lucky my hcg jab is 9pm tomorrow night. Hope you manage to stay up, but just set your alarm n your phone just in case! 

Em - after all your jabs are are managing to find fresh areas to inject still  

Mrs M - well done on your first menopur jab. I found that the hardest, especially all the mixing, but come day 3 it was fine & day 14 tonight I dudn't even feel the needle go in! 

Vicstar - hope final injection goes ok

Beckyboo - I keep missing you as your on here I the day & I'm in the evening after work. Still next mon - wed I'm pulling 'sickies' so will be able to chat in the day! Ummmm.....now what excuse shall i make up for my sickies!  

Jelly - are you back yet....we have missed you! Hope you had fab time n Sweden.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard-   not many places left in belly as too many bruises  Belly jabs are really starting to hurt know be glad when they finish

Jelly- Where are you?

xxx


----------



## P4TP

Trigger shot is a belly jab isn't it !


----------



## Lizard39

Danip - yes in the tummy x


----------



## vicstar

Eek trigger shot done last night!!!    Tummy ache today like quite strong ovulation pains. Danip how did your trigger go?? Feel any different today??
Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Vicstar- well done on trigger shot hun. Not long now til ec. All getting very exciting

Danip- hey hun, hope your shot went ok?

Lizard- how's you today? 

Becky- thinking of you today. Hope alls going well and you stsrt stimms x

Hope everyone else is well?

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies   what have I missed? have to read back and check hehe

I am back from Sweden and all was good, nice to be back home tho. Must say I felt better after starting stimms then I did during d/r.. however now I am getting very very uncomfy below! Had scan today and all good, next scan Fri and Monday and hoping for ec Wed, one week from now, scary  

Hope all of you lovely ladies are well.

Oh and can see that some of you ladies having ec this week OMG!!! is it vicstar, lizard and danip is it??   I am sooo excited for all of you!!
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Jelly

Nice to see you back. Glad scan went well for you. Did they tell you how many follies you have?

I started stimms sun so have first scan Fri!! ARRGGHH!! scary but exciting

How was Sweden?

XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

I have 11 follies so far. But I am not concentrating on the number (hard as it is) want quality eggs rather then quantity  

How you feeling with it? I felt so much better starting stimms, not as tired and headaches a bit lighter   obv now getting uncomfy but you get what I mean hehe.
Hope you getting on with it ok.

Sweden was lovely! Nice to see family, but so nice to be back home   My family is rather big so I tend to go home then want to escape back here after a few days (sounds like I am an awful person, but got used to not having family around all the time)
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thats great 11 hun but I know what you mean about quality rather then qualtity. I don't know how many i'll have.   theres some there on fri

I have found not as headachey with stimms but very tired. I'm on a high dose though with me havin low amh. They've started me on 300iu were as som ladies were saying today on other thread they have just been put onto 300iu as follies not growing quick enough

Glad you had a good time hun 

How you finding injections? I'm finding harder to plunge syringe in leg but apart from that all ok. DH is doing the mixing 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am on 225 I think. I be happy if these follies now, no need for more lol. Just getting so uncomfy  
Sure you will have some nice ones there on Fri  

Funny how it affects us differently.. I was sooo tired during d/r.. on stimms its like I got my energy back. Yes, the needle takes a bit of pressure to get in but doesnt feel uncomfy as the buserelin now I dont think. Buserelin really uncomfy now when pressing liquid in!

what time is your scan hun??
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

I agree the buserilim is def more uncomfotable now. It stings when I do it now. Stimms alot better and no bruises. Thanx hun I hope so. Are you on day 7 stimms now?
Scans at 3pm Fri then were going away for weekend to nice hotel with a starbucks in and leisure club with my family for sisters 13th bday. Love staying in hotels. Mmmm kingsize bed, full english and shopping all day sat 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I think its 7 yes.. hehe I really do lose track of things these days.

Your weekend sounds lush!! I am sooo jealous! you lucky thing! I love hotels too,nice comfy big beds!!! and of course shopping hahahahahahaha  
happy birthday lil sis  

I am going to have a look around for a nice hotel for a night during 2ww... think be good for me to try and not think about it too much then... not that that will work!  

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are doing ok

 vicstar danip (and anyone else) having their EC tomorrow     

Jelly welcome back hun glad you had a nice time away 

Em


----------



## Robinson84

Holly- hey thanx for popping in

Jelly- Thanx hun. Cannot wait for weekend  Yes I was thinking of booking something for 2ww but not sure with going away this weekend and been to centre parcs the other weekend and have booked another weekend away in Scotland in March. Mmmm seems to be a pattern emerging here  Love going away I think 

I know what you mean about keeping your mind off things. I'm only having 2 weeks off work after EC so will prob be back at work before OTD depending on how I feel about it. Work are great so if I wanted more time off I can have it.

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Em, no snow this time either  

Robinson - hehe, look at you travelling around  

Right I am off to bed, been up since 4am so feeling rather heavy right now. I think I also have a cold coming, just what I need at mo! Nose very very blocked, and that is my worst thing ever as hate breathing thru mouth aarrggghhh....

nite nite petal  
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Night hun
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Good luck to all who are having the E/C tomorrow  

Robinson - Hey hun, hope your well

Jelly - Hey hun 

How is everyone?

Afm- Scan went well today, next scan on friday and looking like E/C will be monday for me. xxx


----------



## P4TP

Trigger shot felt slightly different and i struggled to get it in , bleed a little bit afterwards.have had odd twinges today so hoping it is doing its job.EC is 10.30 tomorrow so hopefully will get some sleep tonight, feeling nervous about being sedated !


----------



## Guest

Danip- good luck for tomorrow, im nervous about being sedated too but im sure will be fine xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

good luck for EC for those having it tomorrow. cant belive we were all talking about starting DR not so long ago. Blimy!

had first follie scan today (day 6). 4-5 on right 8mm largest and same number on left but too small to size   they have upped my dose from 225iu to 300iu. At least I'm not at risk of OHSS!!!! got another scan on friday so hope there's some improvement then. As Jelly says trying to focus on quality not quantity.

have been overdosing on protein & nuts and got the hot water bottle out as well so hoping they do their thing for me. Ec likely to be end of next week now

Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening all  

Jelly - welcome back   good to have you to chat away to!

Em - your weekend away sounds lovely. I didn't have many side effects for first 12 days of Stimms, but past 2 days I've had cracks headaches, despite drinking lots of water & (.)(.) have felt like bullets 

Nic - yes you have to concentrate on quantity & not quality. I have 7 follies in total and at my first scan I was really upset because I only had 7, but now I have my head around that and am focusing on my little 7 &   they are growing nicely for EC on Friday. 

Natalie - glad to hear your first scan went well today. 

Mrs M - hope your second stint injection was ok tonight.

AND....most importantly tonights post is GOOD LUCK Danip & Vicstar with EC tomorrow. I still can't believe we are at EC stage, seens like only a week ago we were all on countdown to DR! Sending you lots of  &  

Much love to you all,

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all
Nat- hey hun, glad your first scan went well  I'm good thanks just abit tired

Lizard- I can't believe it either. Does seem only yesterday we were all anxiously waiting to start DR and talking about christmas etc  Look at us now stimming. Thats good to know that not everybody gets sid effects. Cannot believe its your EC his week

Vicstar and danip- Good luck for tomorrow. Sending you lots of     and    

Nic- That means you could potentially have 10 follies with 10 eggs. Don't loose hope it will all work out well i'm sure    

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. ?

Good luck to those having ec & et today  

Had my baseline yday start stimms tonight yay ! Got pcos though which was a shock, not going to affect tx though thankfully.

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies, just a quick one from me, off to acupuncture in a mo...

Danip and vicstar - thinking of you both! so excited for you!!
Danip - dont worry about sedating bit! Had it twice and you *go off* so quickly you dont even have time to count to 5 hehe. I quite like that bit   
Lizard - how you doing hun  
Nic - yes quality is what we want! Even if you had more, they might be completely useless ok so please dont worry! and you still got a week to go   I rather stop on what I got now, I am getting far too uncomfy, just not nice   do you know what day you will have ec??
Nat - glad all going well for you hun   roll on Monday for you 
Robinson - Hows you? Woke up with a nasty cold today!! Really just dont need it  
Em - hows you?  

Soz if I have missed anyone, in a rush and feel like death just warmed up  

We are all nearly there girls, keep strong, be positive and be happy   

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Jelly

you are right, still got a week to go so plenty of time for follies to get big. they didnt say when EC would be, just towards the end of the week rather than the beginning of next week which is the earliest I would have been having it done if I'd responded in a textbook way. Good luck for EC tomorrow Jelly, will be thinking about you.

Becky, did they pick up PCOS at your baseline scan then? what a shocker? glad its not affecting tx and there are loads of PCOS sufferers on here who get a BFP.

Just wanted your thoughts on acupuncture? I've done it despite the hospital saying it makes no difference, we just thought that if it doesnt work then we dont want to be torturing ourselves with 'what if we'd done acupuncture?'. Dont know what I think about it to be honest. I'm not averse to alternative therapies so have gone in with an open mind. the acupuncturist is a bit eccentric so not sure if that is clouding my opinion.

I had 2 sessions before xmas where he 'balanced my system'. didnt feel any different although slept better and have also felt calm during tx but not sure if thats acupuncture or not. I've also had one session this week where he has 'stimulated my gate of infancy' (oo-er) and then the day after I had my disappointing follie scan. I've already decided that the logistics of having acupuncture on the day of ET are a nightmare and will stress me out  and be counter productive so not doing that. I am open to having acupuncture a few days later though (thinks its 3 days after ET they recommend?)

I think I'm struggling with it because I'm not seeing visible results, if I'd gone for a bad back then i'd know the treatment was working because my back would get better each week. I just feel like I go and I dont know whether I'm being completely conned or whether its doing the world of good and at £44 a session I cant continue indefinately! would be interested to hear what others think

Finally good luck & fingers crossed for the ECs today xxxx

Nicxx


----------



## Guest

Hi nic, how are you hun?

Yeah they picked the pcos up on my baseline scan, was a bit of a shocker thats for sure. My heart sank and i thought omg what about my tx lol.   Its still all ok for me. Cant wait to start stimms tonight now

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Hope were all well today??

Nic- hope your well hun? Not sure about accupuncture if i'm honest. My clinic has never mentioned it once and its alot of money like you say on top of what we have already paid (which is alot) and if theres no real proof then I'm not tempted to try it. If I was really stressed, which like you i'm not seem to be extra relaxed and calm  I might consider it. Sorry prob havn't helped there just my thoughts

Jelly- im good thanx. I've just got over a cold but took all week as not allowed anything but paracetamol  I woke up with pains in my ovaries and there hurting when go to toilet from pressure as every wee is mammoth  

Danip and Vicstar- thinking of you guys 

Nat- hey hun, hows you?

Lizard- hope your well today?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - I havent got EC till next week either.... re acupuncture, you have to go with what you feel is right, as any of these things we all talk about. Think its a little wrong of your clinic to say what they did, that it makes no difference, its like saying there is technically no proof that drinking milk, eating more protein actually helps during a tx either....
You just have to do what is right for you. I believe in acupuncture full stop, not only do I believe that it helps with lining, I also think it calms your body and make it work better when drugs being put in there, makes me feel more calm, have better sleep, all sorts of things   Can I ask why it would stress you out having acupuncture on the day of ET? Is it about getting there or?? The reason they do it on that day (normally a session in morning and one after ET itself) is to get your body ready for it and after for the body to *accept* the embryo, help it stick. And I believe on this day, you and your body will get worked up as it is so anything to help it I think is good, for everything to calm down... but like you say hun, it is expensive, yes, and if you dont believe in it then maybe it isnt something for you   I had my acupuncture earlier, and he did some bits for my head cold, have had blocked nose for days, and head was soo bad since I woke up this morning.. I am already feeling better now after , and had taht treatment at 10.30 this morning!  A head cold doesnt go away just like that.. does it..  
Thats my thoughts on it anyway hehe  

Robinson - my ovaries feel very tender too... its like pulse down there  
Beckyboo - hope you ok hun
xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey girls 
Very quick message from me as i need to go to bed for some sleep, soooo tired! Got 19 follies at EC today!!   Bit worried if they are good but will find out tomorrow.
Hope yours went well today Danip?   
Good luck tomorrow lizard   
Robinson - good luck with scan   
Hey Jelly, Nic and Becky and anyone else!! sending you all loadsa          and        
Vicki xx


----------



## Guest

Hey vicstar - 19 follies yay   for you hun. Have a good sleep

Hi jelly - im good ta hun, hope youre ok

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - thinking of you, rest time for you xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All
Hope all well
had my first burselin injection last night so not far behind you lovely ladies]
regarding acupuncture I can totally recommend it. I have learnt all about ensuring that blood goes your uterus I have taken a more relaxed approach things and have learnt how to "tune" out of things that are not important. I have done my acu pressure points and have seen a real difference in that certain parts of my body are now warmer where before they were cold etc...

good luck and baby dust 
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Congratulations Vicstar - hope you are getting some rest now in prep for ET.

Rome - well done on your first jab!  

Beckyboo - sorry to read you have pros, but great tat you can continue your cycle. Enjoy your first stim jab tonight! 

Em - scan for you tomorrow right? Hope it goes well  

Natalie - hope your scan ges ok tomorrow...exciting as you should get told when your EC is! 

Jelly - how you today?

Knicker - Re Accupuncture...I'm in the 'yes' camp & believe in it. I started having it in August & it got my periods more regular & I find in completely relaxing. I have one at 8pm tonight to relax before EC tomorrow & them my accupuncturist will fit me in before & after ET on either Sunday or Monday - even if it means having it at 5am before ET...though I am going to ask if I can have ET late morning as would prefer not to have to get up at 4:30am!

Danip - hope your EC went well today &   for some 'loving' going on in the OFU labs for you tonight!

AFM - quite boring really...as had no drugs today, kinda feels wierd! Really excited about my EC tomorrow &   my booster jab last night has got my 7 little follies into 7 nice big juicy follies! 

Love lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - will be thinking of you tomorrow!! Make sure you get a good night sleep (easier said then done lol) sooo excited for you!!
xxxxxx   xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Jelly - I actually think I'll sleep ok tonight, as feeling really 'ready for it'. Hubby just got home from work with gorgeous flowers & a little box of 'chocolate mini eggs' saying they will help our little eggs grow tonight! God I love him so much 

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

THAT is the sweetest thing I have heard in a long time!!!!! Can we swap   bless him!
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Lizard

masses of good luck for tomorrows EC

       one for each of your follies!

Danip and Vic         for receiving your calls tomorrow      

Love Em


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - afraid he is for keeps    Took me long enough to find him as i was nearly 35 when we met, but well worth the wait! 

Thanks Em - btw...just read your ticker....well done on your weight lose...you are nearer 1/2 way there...just thinks you'llbe looking fab come your hols in afew months time 

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Well havn't been very well this afternoon hence the abscence  Felt sick, cracking headache and hurt when went for toilet as ovaries sooo tender. Anyway went to bed with a couple of paracetamols after work for an hour and felt much better. Fine now 

Lizard- Lots of luck and     for tomorrow hun! Your DH very sweet  Hope you get all 7 eggs 

Jelly- How you feeling?

Vicstar-   on 19!! WooWee!! Hope there all getting jiggy tonight. Hope you feel better soon 

Danip- Hope your doing ok??

Rome- congrats on first jab. Here you go 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Just done my second!! Feel like progress is being made xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome - that is brill news   when is your third scan? xx

Robinson - hope you feeling better now hun  

Nat - hope scan goes well today  

AFM - got my second scan this morning so need to rush of and get ready. Hope all of you lovely ladies are well  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies hope you are all well.

Lizard - good luck today hun will be   for you. Bless your dh that is sooo sweet. I told my hubby in a drop hint kind of way  

Jelly - good luck with scan hun

Rome - well done on ur jabs hun

Em - hi hun hope youre ok, good luck with scan

Holly & vicstar - hi hope your both good?

And hi to anyone i missed

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lightning

Hi ladies just wondering if I can join you?

I have a screening appointment on 22nd Feb and due to start IVF PGD (maybe ICSI not sure yet) in April time.

I'm trying to get all clued up on treatment and time scales etc.

Speaking of acupuncture I have spent all week looking into it and think I am going to give it a try as my gran has kindly offered to pay for me 

Hope you are all well

x


----------



## Guest

Hi Lightning, welcome to the thread hun  

xxx


----------



## Lightning

Hi Becky thank you dear  Glad I've found it hope to read back and get loads of info lol

xx


----------



## vicstar

Hi lightning welcomme to the thread  
Thought i would update you all cos had phone call from clinic and cannot believe it but 17 of our ickle eggies have made it and are now 17 embies    Embryologist said very good chance of going to blast now. 
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- Thats amazing!! Soooo happy for you. Wishing you lots of luck for ET 

Lightening- Welcome hun. Hope you get lots of info off us. Not sure were experts as this is our first time for majority 

Jelly- good luck

Nat- good luck

Becky- I'm good hun just nervous

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey Robinson thanks, what time is your scan?x


----------



## Guest

well done vicstar that is fab !!

Good luck em, you will be fine hun  

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

3pm girls

will update you later.   theres some follies


----------



## Guest

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

welcome lightning  
vicstar - OMG, that is fab news!! well done hun  
Robinson  -good luck for scan hun
Beckyboo - hope stimming going well  

Had second scan and all good   nurse said that lining looking *fab* lol, so that was nice to hear  
xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on in a while - my home pc dosen't remember my password!

Vicstar- that is an inspirational number of embies!! well done!

Robinson / Jelly / Beckyboo - Hope scans are going well for you all

Rome - good luck with injections

Lightening - welcome - I hope you get started really quickly

Lizard - I think your ec was today?  Hope it went really well for you

AFM - Last scan this morning went well, there are about 6 follicles over 17mm and about another 12 between 10 - 17mm.  So I need to take my final GF shot today when they give me the dose, then my trigger tomorrow night, the EC o Monday morning!!  Can't believe it has actually come!

Re; Acu I have to say I'm a fan although it can be hard to schedule it in when you're already running around getting scans etc.  I will try to get a session over the weekend before ec though and I will be doing it before and after et please god


----------



## Jelly.B

mrscabbage - well done you!!! so excited for you! You and Nat will have ec Monday then  
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello ladies,

Hope all your scans went well today & you are growing some nice follies. Vicstar well done on 100% fertilisating - that is FANTASTIC.   that about all I can manage in personals at mo as my head is still aliitle fuzzy! 

ASM - EC went well this morning & we got 4 eggs - which I am really pleased about as i was secretly hoping that we would have at least 4 eggs. Hubby little   we're being introduced to them about 1:30pm, so   they liked each other and after alittle 'courtship' they are getting to know each other very well   been aliitle sleepy since got home so think another doze might be called for this afternoon!

Sending you all lots of   &  

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Lizard - thats great hun   that they are doing their thing  

Mrscabbage - hiya great news and good luck for monday

Its all happening ladies

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies    feeling pretty poop today though   
Lizard    they get jiggy with it tonight   make sure you get rested up it really takes it out of you and u need to be rested for when they put those ickle embies back in for em to get all snug
Hiya Mrs C its bin a few days, fantastic news on follies and good luck with EC monday   

Good news Jelly only a few more days for you too   
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - well done hun  
Vicstar - oh no, why you down betal??  
beckyboo - big   to you, glad stimming going well
Robinson - thinking of you

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Dont feel well after EC, sore and tired. I don't like it when i feel like this and can;t be bothered to do anything.  Hoping i will be okay by tomorrow. I am super excited tho 2,    my ickle embies keep growing x


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - wrote beatl, should have been petal hahaha.. chin up hun, thinking of you
xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Glad to see all is good and that scans and follies are growing as they should!  
Jelly - my next scan will be when my period arrives. I am on Day 23 of my cycle so still have a few more days. I am trying to relax so that it arrives on time!!

happy Friday!
X


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Lizard- congrats on 4 hun. hope they all get jiggy tonight  make sure you rest up

Jelly- congrats on scan result. All soumds good for you

Rome- hey hun, hope af arrives on time

Mrs c- well done sounds very good. Good luck for ec

Hope. Everyone else is well?

Afm- scan went well. Lining 7mm and 15 follies!! 10 ranging from 5-11mm and 5 below 5mm. Was very pleased as consultant told us due to low amh woul only get around 5. So they,ve upped my dose so the little ones can catch up and another scan Mon. Cannot believe this is happening

Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Yeah Robinson, thats wonderful news    hope they keep growing    xx


----------



## Jaydeepoohs08

Hi Ladies,

Well I have been on clomid for 8 months which done nothing but ruin my lining. Found out today that IVF is the way forward for us. Not sure whether to be happy or sad?!?   All i know is the more i read the more petrified i am about starting!! i am no where near where u ladies are as we are nhs so i think we have about a 4-6 month wait to start but thought id have a little read up and say hi lol 

Hope you are all well 

J xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

jaydeepoohs
welcome to the thread

Ladies upon this thread vary from those waiting to start to those in the midst of treatment so your very welcome to join the ladies here am sure any questions and the ladies will be able to answer many of them 

Em


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- thanx hun,    they keep growing

Jay- welcome 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning ladies. Hope all well. Robinson will email you later have been so busy lately. Off to acupuncture now love to all xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson  - well done hun!!!!!!   my next scan is on Monday too.. lets get those follies growing  
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning ladies. I can't stop smiling....got the call from the clinic & 3 out of my 4 eggs have fertilised over night. I am so chuffed & although I know we have a long way to go today has made it all worth while & given me more hope. Booked in for day 3 ET - so Monday morning.

Sending you all lots of   &  

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Lizard - Thats great news hun  so happy for you xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - that is such great news!!!!!! sending you LOADS of  
xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Shoegirl10

Well Done!!! Fingers crossed for you 
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Fantastic news hun  Very excited for you. Good luck for ET

Jelly-   yes lets get them growing! We may get EC on the same day 

Rome- hey hun, hope your well? 

Nat- hey hun, hows you?

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Big things have been happening since I was last on, congrats to all who have had good follie scans, fetilisation and egg collection.   for you all.

I've had to have a bit of time out from FF, I've had a bad couple of days. What I've found is that whilst its fantastic to go through this with the support of others, what I've been doing in the last few days is comparing myself to others and coming off worse. Whats made it worse is that throughout DR and Stims I've been absolutely fine, minimal side effects physically and emotionally I've been great. So the crash when it came was pretty bad!

Whats started it was my first follie scan on wed. I thought they'd be bigger or I'd have more and when they upped my Gonal F dose all it did what confirm to me that I wasnt responding well, that I was somehow 'failing' (as I've said before I'm a control freak as well so this is not helping either). I then started to read posts about how many follies other people had and how big they were and got myself into a right state. I went back for my second follie scan on friday and I was crying at the hospital and very very low yesterday. the consultant even had to come in and convince me that I would be having EC next week. 

I've been trying to put things onto perspective - by friday I did have more follies and they were getting bigger and so I will have some to play with. at the moment I've got 12 but some are pretty small so i doubt that all 12 will be ready for EC. However they didnt increase my Gonal F dose on friday so that is a positive sign. And I know it only takes one so at least I've got some to play with.

I guess as time goes on and the closer to EC/ET I'm becoming more stressed and of course have got more drugs in the body so couldnt get away with not feeling like this at some point. had a really stupid row with DH which was my fault and feel so mean and horrible.

Oh bloody hell started crying again now! Well gotta ride the IVF rollercoaster, at the moment its on a downward slope so that means it can only go up 

thanks for listening and sorry I didnt do personals, thinking of you all

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey nic

Sorry to hear you've been feeling low hun.   
It's so easy to compare yourself to others on this site but its here for support and airing our ups and downs. We are all different and it does only take one to make our dreams come true and I strongly believe this. I had my follie scan yesterday and have 10 and another 5 too small to measure but am over the moon as at least I have some follies and a hell of alot more than I could ever imagine. They too have upped my dose to help the little ones catch up. This doesn't mean we are not responding to treatment it just means we need a little more help  I say bring on the extra drugs if thats what it takes. 12 is a great number hun and could mean 12 eggs just for you. Stay positive as were mearly there  

Your DH will understand if you snap at him as its all part of the process.

Thinking of you hun 

Em xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - ivf isnt an easy thing to go thru for sure. It all affects us differently, in some way or another. The last thing you should do is compare yourself to others. Sending you a pm hun
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - big   to you. If you read my post after my first follie scan I was gutted as only had 7 follies, but I couldn't be happier today, had 4eggs at EC yesterday & got 3 embryos overnight last night. Having 2 put back in on Monday. After my first scan i did reset my expectations and said to myself i would be so chuffed with 4 eggs & thats what i got.I know we do compare ourselves to others, but remember your journey is just that 'your journey' and you have to concentrate on that, be happy for others, but not compare yourself. I will say it you, as other said it to me last week 'it does only take 1' and at the time I was thinking 'yes but I want more' but today I am smiling like a Cheshire cat!

Sending you lots of  

Lizard xx


----------



## Chandlerino

I'm same as you and Lizard - only got 7 follies and was really disappointed and yes its hard when you compare yourself to others. You have 12 hun and thats 12 potential embryos. Keep you chin up you've come this far xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Chandlerino - you having ec wed?? SNAP  

xx


----------



## Chandlerino

well hopefully Jelly - got another scan on Mon xx

we might be pupo together!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Aw girls, thank you so much for your messages of support, they really do mean a lot to me.  Although our infertility is unexplained I do believe that one of my tubes is blocked and so in my head I thought I'd have loads of follies and they'd all be really big so when it didnt it was just a huge shock. there are so many hurdles to get to before ET - follies, eggs, fertilisation and each time things diminish so again I just wanted it all  to be brilliant (you would have thought that I'd know by now that you dont always get what you want!!!!)

I have another scan on mon, then poss tues or even wed but the clinic are confident I'll be having EC at the end of the week.

I'll try to attempt some personals now, sorry if I leave anyone out

Robinson, great news on your follie scan, you've done better than you expected which is wonderful. sorry I didnt wish you luck with the scan on friday  but was thinking about you. Good luck for next week

Lizard - amazing things have been happening in the love lab for you!    for monday. you are right, at the end of the day I can only have 2 embies put back in so thats what I've got to focus on, two lovely quality embies

Jelly - good luck for mon, hope those follies are growing well this weekend

Chandlerino - good luck with EC on wed hunxx

Sorry to others I've missed ooh welcome to jaydeepooh, we all know how that apprehensiveness feels, welcome on board you will find some fantastic support on here 

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Chandlerino - my third scan on Monday too  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- There are so so many hurdles to overcome before ET but your nearly there and its always a huge shock getting news you do not expect. All ladies here understand your feelings and here for you hun. Good luck for Mon I am sure it will all turn out great and you will get two lovely embies put back  Sending you big  

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey Nic,    really sorry to hear you have been so down. it really does test us to the limit. U have 12 follies there which could all contain eggs. A few more days of stimms as well should make em grow to right size.  I think we do put a lot of pressure on ourselves but we are all different after all. When i had 2nd follie scan i was overstimming and they had to stop stimms, coasted me for a few days, cos they were worried i would have ohss, nearly abandoned cycle, very scary. Better to have a few excellent follies than too many of not good quality. Hope you start to feel better soon xx

Lizard - fantastic news good luck for monday     

AFM bin really rough since EC and in a lot of pain, feeling more like myself now tho. hoping ET tomorrow, clinic to let me know in morning but they have said may go to blast depending on how things are tomorrow!!   
Hope everyone else ok xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - glad you starting to feel better hun. All my fingers and toes are crossed for you
xxxx
xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, I'm sorry for jumping in, I'm half way through my first ivf cycle egg collection all been well should be next Friday, I've been taking nasal spray for 21 days and injections of gonal f since Wednesday, I woke up this morning and had clear strechy discharge that I usually get when I ovulate, I am so scared,has anyone else had this? Is it normal? Could I have ovulated? I'm in bits don't know what has happened or what to do!  
Any help or advice would be much appreciated! X


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- welcome. I am half way through my first cycle of ivf to with possible EC next Fri 27th or 30th dependent on scan results. I too today thad white cm like discharge. I have read from other ladies that this normal with the drugs and nothing to worry about  How you getting on?

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

I posted about this too - rise in estrogen apparently......


----------



## Robinson84

Chand- thanks for that. I knew it was normal as lots of people have posted abou it but didn't know the reason. Hope your well hun?

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Robinson - I'm good thanks - hoping &   my scan is better tomorrow


----------



## Jelly.B

Chand - best of luck tomorrow hun. All my fingers and toes are crossed for you. I have my scan too as you know. Just really looking forward to ec now - just want them out!
xxxxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

no what you mean Jelly - not long to go now and it'll be final leg of the journey


----------



## Jelly.B

For sure    what time is your scan?
xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

9.30 then in to work til 3pm.........


----------



## Jelly.B

ok, mine at 10am. I am still in my pjs, how lazy is that!!! Need to get up. Lady bits today, waxing.. last time I had my scan I forgot to wax my legs and *below*, I was sooo embarrest hahahahaha... not like they care I guess but still. Need to col my greay hair too   hair on my head that is  

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ladies you make me lol as I too was embarrassed on friday as I forgot to trim my lady garden. MUST remember to do it today as got another scan tomorrow.

I have been having clear mucus like when I ovulate, started yesterday but like Robinson had read what others had said and havent worried too much

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - hehe, things we do hey   yes mucus is fine and nothing to worry about hun. I have had quite a bit and some of it coming out might also be the lube from scan (sorry tmi)
Good luck for your scan too, all happening now  
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

How are we all??

Jelly and Chand- good luck for scans tomorrow

Nic- hey hun, hope your feeling better

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - thank you. How are you? injections going well?
xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I'm exhausted today! Just come up to bed for a lie down.

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- hey hun, im good thanx. Injections going well for stimms no bruises yet  but tummies balck and blue . Not long for you now hun! Exciting

Mrs M2011- I was like that yesterday had to have an afternoon nap 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I was really tired thru d/r stage, felt a lot better when started stimming.

Rest, rest, rest, do what the body wants, after all, it is Sunday and thats what Sundays are for  
xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I won't feel guilty then 😊


----------



## Bluebell14

Hi Ladies,

I am justs about to start my first IVF Cycle am currently waiting for AF to arrive any day now so can start STIMS! i am doimg the short Protocol, can i ask  if any of you are planning to take time off work? i have 8 days Annual Leave to use and was thinking of taking it around Egg collection and  Transfer, is it ok to work during the 2ww? I work for a fostering agency so its mostly desk work and driving involved. Also i have tickets for a concert at the 02 that may fall in between Egg collection and Transfer, would it be ok to go or would i feel poorly or would it effect the chances of it working? 

Is any one else feeling as confuesed and nervous as i am right now

Zx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Zoe,

My clinic are insistent on two weeks bed rest. My mgr at work knows what's going on and is fine about it. Although we are working on the assumption I'll finish working when I go for EC, but ive said I'll see how I feel during that inbetween time of EC & ET. I've not had a general anaesthetic before so not sure of the after effects.

x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi Zoe - a few ppl that I have spoken to have and will only take a few days off for ec and et. If it falls over a weekend then even better   A general anaesthetic will wear off within a day. Is it poss for you to sort of see how you go with work or
I thinks its important to move around as much as possible, you want to get that bloodflow moving

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi Zoe- Welcome, Lots of luck with your upcoming tx. Everybody does different things dependent on what they feel is best for them after EC. I am taking two weeks off work from day of EC. Taking week sick leave and week annual leave as have 6 days to use up

xxx


----------



## Bluebell14

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much 4 your quick replies, I think I may take my Annual Leave from EC but it's difficult 2 know when that will b yet! I havnt told work about the IVF as I have just been told I'm gettin a promotion as from April! & of course as I don't know what the outcome will b :-/ it's v hard having 2 try and fit it all in may have 2 take a few days sick 2 which I never do!! I will feel bad lol! Or is it ok 2 go back 2 work maybe a week after ET? my job isn't particularly active can b a little stressful sometimes but not overly


----------



## vicstar

Hi Zoe, i have just had EC and i was quite sore for 2 days after, we are all different but i would def have a couple of days off at least after EC, but in that time go for gentle walks etc. I rang clinic cos i was worried i was that sore and nurse said very common but like Jelly said good to keep blood flow, which is what the nurse said to me is "keep moving".  Hope this helps.  

Hey everyone else, you will all be having ECs this week won't ya??   

AFM clinic rang this morning and i have at least  8 x 8cell and a few 6 and 7 cell so they are taking em to blast, eeekk! Really nervous now, i want em back inside me asap so i can look after em and get em snuggling. 

Lots and lots of    to you all xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Zoe- I think you will have to wait and see how you feel after ET. I am taking time off as my job is physical and involves moving and handling of people and equipment and theres not really any light duties I can do for a full 2wks  I hate pulling sickies too as work with 20 women and we love to gossip  I've got used to it now as had two weeks off when tubes were removes and a week for first lap. 

Vicstar- Woohoo!! Blasts is great news. Awww bet you cannot wait til ET. I may be having EC 27th dependent on how my little follies are growing. Will find out tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - great news petal   xxxx
Robinson - have you also got a scan tomorrow? good luck  

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Hi Girls,

Wow this thread is so busy now!  Glad to see everybody seems to be moving in the right direction anyway even if it sometimes feels like time is standing still!

I took my trigger shot last niht and have ec tomorrow at 10am.  I'm a little apprehensive but what more can I do at this stage?  I had a accupuncture session this afternoon and I feel calm after that

can anybody tell me whats so good about blasts?  Do they have a higher success rate?

good luck to those with ec and et tomorrow - there are really too many of us for a lot of personals- but don't want to leave anybody out so good luck to those with regular scans and all the stimms and dr ladies xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Vicstar - brilliant news about blasts, they will soon be snuggling in their new home  

Mrs C - good luck for tomorrow, as you say there is nothing more you can do now so enjoy a lie down! 

Zoe - my clinic have told me to have 3 days off for EC but to go on as normal after ET. I'm not sure at this stage what to do, I would have to take unpaid leave as my employer doesnt give any time off for IVF.  I cant afford to have 2 weeks off but have negotiated some project work that I can do at home at my desk so hopefully for the 2ww I will be taking it easy. Depending on when ET falls I may take the odd day eg if ET is a thursday then may take the friday as unpaid leave as well. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all feeling good,.notice there's a lot of tiredness going on with us all. By the way is anyone feeilng swollen anywhere  other than their stomach (I am a balloon, my suit trousers dont fit now!). I've noticed my wedding rings are leaving red marks on my fingers?

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- yes 2nd scan tomorrow  Are you having scan too, is it your final one?

mrs C- well done on TS. Good luck for tomorrow. Hope you get lots of lovely eggs

Nic- Hey hun, hows you today? Yes much more tires now i'm stimming but feels like were nearly there

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - yes, its my final one tomorrow - well hopefully anyway  
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thats great news   its your final one then EC Wed if all goes to plan? Hopefully EC fri for me  xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Robinson thanks hun, feeling much better today, like I said when you are down the only way you can go is up . starting to feel really boated though, feel like that girl in Charlie and the chocolate factory who balloons up and rolls off!

DH and i spent the day clearing out boxes in our attic today, took 2 car loads of crap to the tip. I found a box full of old cards from my ex (we were together 10 years). I thought I'd thrown them away years ago, didnt even know I had them. lots of them were 'apology' cards after he had been horrible and i ripped them up with great glee! glad they are no longer in our house! 

off to make dinner,just debating whether I can be arsed to make yorkshire puddings

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Can't remember what the girls called but know it begins with V. Glad your feeling better, Nothing like a good clear out  Are you stimming now? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - glad you feeling better  
Robinson - Its indeed my last scan and I do hope that I can have ec Wed, want these follies out for sure! nad looking forward to going to sleep for a while  
You are not far behind me at all!
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- yes it must be uncomfortable for you now. I'm getting a little bloated and can feel my ovaries when I walk around but its not that bad. Hopefully if all goes to plan we will be on the 2ww together 
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I just have sensitive ovaries so doesnt help  
tx twins  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

hun. All be worth it in the end 
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

let us know how you get on tomorrow hun

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Ladies - sorry I can't keep up with who has what this coming week, but I know there's going to be afew EC..how exciting! 

All is wel with me, so excited about my ET tomorrow & having our embryos back where they belong! 

Sending you all  ,   &   for the week ahead.

Much love lizard xx


----------



## P4TP

Lizard- wishing you lick tomorrow try and stay relaxed and have a nice full bladder. My acupuncture guy says the smoother the transfer the more likely it is to implant.

 for you


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - I AM SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU   
thinking of you
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Jelly. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow...just think this time tomorrow night you might be doing your trigger shot! Have you had a good w/e?


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG - havent even thought about trigger shot, that I might be doing it tomorrow - how weird hehehe

Good calm weekend thanks, just so uncomfy so havent done alot, cold gone now so that is great, phew. Acupuncture guy certainly knows what hes doing   
let us know how you get on petal  
xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Just a quick question...am I supposed to be doing hot water bottle, pineapple and nuts during stimms or 2ww?! Confused.com 😜


----------



## Jelly.B

mrs m2011 - use hot water bottle then do so thru stimms only! NOT thru 2ww. If you choose to drink Pineapple and nuts, do so thru both stimming and 2ww


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - know what you mean about accupuncture...I love it. Looking forward to it tomorrow at 7:15 & then going to have another session in the afternoon after my ET. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Jelly.B

Get a good night rest petal  
xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thank you! my head is buzzing with stuff...I'm worried I'm missing doing things now, it all seems to be going so quick xxx


----------



## Bluebell14

Ladies,

Thanks so much for your advice I'm probably goin 2 have 2 go back 2 work approx a week after EC or ET but feel ok about it now I guess as long as its nothing strenuous should b fine and i think if I didn't I would probably drive my self   with so much spare time lol! Hopefully our foster kids at work will b kind 2 me lol! I have 2 say this is the most scariest thing iv ever had 2 do! Am I being a wimp lol?! Wishing everybody good luck xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Good lyck for tomorrow hun. Sending you lots of      

Jelly- will do hun. Good luck with yours

Zoe- What job do you do? 

MrsM2011- Hope your ok hun, hot water bottle up until EC

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Em. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope your follies have grown since  Friday...exciting week ahead of you this week


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thanks hun. It is getting exciting  xxx


----------



## Bluebell14

I work 4 a fostering agency as a support services manager  4 children & young people & co-ordinate contact services x


----------



## Robinson84

Wow that sounds like a very important job 

xxx


----------



## Bluebell14

Not sure about important but v rewarding   x


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies hope you are all well?

Just checking in after the weekend. lol

Good luck to you all

xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Right whats going on today?

Lizard - best of luck for ET although they may be already snuggled in as I type! 
Robinson - good luck with your scan today, hope those follies are cooking nicely
Jelly - are you having a scan today? cant remember? lost the plot!
 to everyone else

I had my 3rd follie scan today (day 11 stimms I think). still got 12 follies but the nurse said they are 'coming along nicely', 2x15mm, 5x 13mm and 5x11mm. 15 and 13 should be ok for EC, 11's might not have grown enough  . got another scan on wed, then EC is confirmed as either friday or saturday so hopefully they will grow some more by then. she did say that they grow roughly 1-2mm per day so the 11's need to grow at optimum growth every day  . I just want to get as many as poss! So have got my head round having 7 and then anything else is a bonus.

Feeling lots better in myself this week, thanks to you guys for your support and helping me feel better

Nicxx


----------



## Guest

Hi nic thats great news on your scan hun 

I dont have one until next monday when i have my pre theatre scan so i have no idea whats going on inside me till then, bit frustrating but ..

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

whats a pre theatre scan Becky? I dont think I've had one of those? xx


----------



## Guest

Its just the one to check can go ahead with ec and to go through trigger shot etc. Im having that on monday and as long as all is ok then i will be having ec on wed. So ive got nothing since my baseline till then  

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

wow that seem a different approach to other clinics, bet you are dying to know how many follies are in there?? fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Guest

Yes it is difdferent isnt it. Ive spoke to another girl on here who was at my hosp and it was the same for her so its not just me  

Yes i just hope &   there is some when i go in on monday

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies

hope you all well  

Ec went ok today we got 12 eggs they couldnt grt to 7 of the follies...et is wednesday! 

Sorry for no personals bit tired xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Natalie sorry knew i'd forgotten someone earlier! Great news on the egg harvest, will be getting jiggy as we speak, fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest

thats ok hun, thanks xxx


----------



## Guest

Thats great Nat, fingers crossed hun  

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Hi Girls,

Had my ec this morning as well - 10 eggs!!

The procedure itself I don't remember due to sedation but I was in a bit of pain afterwards and I thought at one stage I would get sick but I didn't thankfully.  They set me up on a paracetamol drip straight after for the pain and I must say it worked a treat, within half an hour I was eating tea and toast and feeling mostly back to normal.  I'm fine now just  a bit tender but other wise grand.

We spoke with the embryologist afetrwards and she said that the eggs looked good so far and that dh's sperm was 100% motility after washing so they were very happy with that too.

So just the lovley pessary tomorrow to look forward to - has anyone done this before

oh a small tip = you might have a small bit of bleeding after ec so wear a panyliner or something

Good luck to all whatever stage you're at XX


----------



## Guest

Thats great mrs cabbage. Lots of ec going on today !!

I can just picture them 'washing' the sperm in their marigods with fairy liquid lol

Good luck everyone

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello all  
Nat - great news. Rest up  
mrscabbage - great news for you too. I am not looking forward to the pessaries bit either, but we do what we have to do hehe
Nic - you doing brill hun! You are nearly there!
Beckyboo - hi, speaking to you on other thread hehe, hope you well hun and stimming going well!
Robinson - hope all is well with you and scan good 

AFM - my third scan today went really well, some are so big tho so no wonder I am so uncomfy   just want them out now.

Sorry if I have missed anyone
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thank-you for all your lovely posts wishing me luck today. I have been so excited all day & once our 2 lovely embryos were on board I just haven't been able to stop smiling. I know there is still a long way to go, but it's just the best feeling ever & has made the past few months so worth while. Got home from clinic & accupuncture & slept for a couple of days & now looking forward to next few days off!

Look forward t hearing how everyone got On today with scans & if any EC have been booked!

Sending you all lots of  

Lizard xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Great load of eggs caught today girls!

AFM: scan went well. I now have 10 follies 6 on right between 10 and 19mm + 2 tiny ones, 2 @ 19 & 15 on left plus a tiny one. Lining is 11.8 which nurse said was lovely!

Got my call at 3.30 and Ec is Thurs at 12 with ovitrelle shot at 1.30am on weds! OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Chand - well done hun!! I got my trigger shot tonight at 3.15am!! nice, not! hehe
Lizard - OMG - I am soooo happy for you! Its def your time hun!!
xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG -3:15am tonight Jelly. Wow you must be soo excited that EC has gone around. Don't forget to set your alarm tonight! I had a 9pm trigger shot, so was really lucky.

Chandlerino - glad to see you really positive re you follies & lining & exciting news that your EC is o n Thurs. I though your trigger shot was bad enough at 1:30am til I read Jelly's post!

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - I know, how stupid is that lol. Oh well might as well go to bed after hehe. Bring on Wed, looking forward to some sleep  
So happy for you! Relax now  
xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Chandlerino, great news on follies and now a date for EC! good luck for thurs
Jelly -will be thinking about you tonight as i normally have a wee about 3am, lol!  looking forward to finding out how many lovely eggies you get.   for tomorrow.

finding it really hard to concentrate on anything that isnt IVF related now so work is just rubbish!


----------



## Lizard39

I feel so calm & relaxed Jelly it's unbelievable....fingers crossed this continues in my 2ww!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - hope so too, your body been thru alot so its def needed!
Nic - thanks hehe..... I had more follies today at scan but that doesnt mean they will get anywhere.. and its more about quality for me   I be happy with 2, one to use and one to freeze hehe  
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - you have such the right attitude, quality over quantity. As you know I only had 4 eggs & 3 embryos & was so chuffed this morning when the embryologist said all 3 where 'really good grade B' - which given that I'm 39 is amazing. Decided to have 2 put back in given my age. will you go for 1 or 2, or will it depend on the quality?


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - hehe, think you did so well hun   I hope I get good quality like you   
I am hoping, if quality is good like you say, to have one put back in. Really happy for all of you that go for two, but one is enough for me  
xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Really Jelly - I'm so tempted to do 2 if its a possibility!


----------



## Jelly.B

You go for it mrscabbage   we all do what is right for one of us  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Well done to those lovely eggs collected today ladies 

Good luck for those having EC this week

Had my scan and not very good outcome   I have 15 follies but 13 are not as big as they should be at this stage and one is really big another biggish one. So the outcome is come Wed if the 10 that are just under 10mm havn't caught up we will only have two follies for EC  The nurse said we will have to make the decision on what to do on Wed whether to go ahead with the 2 or not if the others havn't caught up. They have upped the dose again now so have an injection in each leg now. I feel very sad that those 10 that are nearly there will potentially not make it. Actually I feel heartbroken that we've come this far and we loose so much. The prob is the one big follie is nearly ready for EC and my lining is nearly ready so basically my body is doing what it would naturally instead of distrubuting the drugs as the nurse said.

  

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Aww Robinson   thinking of you xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - I posted to you on the other thread, but also remember they grow 1-2 per day & if they booked you in for EC next Monday that's another 7-14 they could grow & catch- up. I know you must be gutted, but please try to stay   & focus your energy on growing those precious little follies.

Sending you lots of    

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Lizard. EC will be Fri if we decide to go ahead as the big one is nearly ready and the other one will be by Wed. If we don't go with Fri then we have to let the big one die and go with the other 10. I don't want to make that decision as what if that was meant to be the one 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - thinking of you hun... but please try and keep positive, know its hard at times. BUT you have got follies ok. It isnt zero. And it isnt over yet! sending you lads of hugs  
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - may I ask how big that one is?
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanks hun. I know its not over and we will make it too ET even if its with just one but grieving for those 10 potentials. So unfair. Anyway need to move forward and stay   . The big one is nearly 16mm already and 2nd biggest is 12mm. Then the other 10 are 9.somethingmms. xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

my big ones was 16mm nearly from start... not sure why your doctor has told you you might need to let go of it.... dont lose faith hun  
xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em, sending big   but also lots of    . Like Lizard and Jelly said they've got time to grow, 1-2mm per day, perhaps the clinic could keep you stimming a few extra days so the others catch up? its hard either way and I know you dont want to 'lose' one but it may give you a better outcome in the end?  sadly there's no guarrantee that the follie contains an egg so if you wait for the smaller ones you give yourself more chances? and they have upped your dose which will give you some extra help.  its so hard to know what to do, you just have to do whatever you feel is right.

on the positive side, the clinic have told you that you will get to egg collection, which is a big step in the right direction, i know its not quite as you wanted it but your treatment is still going ahead.

sending you lotsa love, 
Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Signing off in 5 mins for the evening as hubby just cooking tea & then going to watch a movie & relax. Em - I'll be checking on you tomorrow am, for some PMA! 

Enjoy your evening & Jelly..ouch 3:15am! 

Lots of love lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks guys. Don't know what i'd do without you. We'll see what Wed brings. Nic it depends if the others have caught up abit by Wed if we go for them or the two big ones. Will have to wait and see

Hope you guys are well

Jelly- Good luck for Ec hun

nic- you can't be far from Ec either?

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

robinson i had one big follie as well but the clinic more or less disreguarded it and stimmed away untill the majority were over 17mm, by that stage i think the big one was about 26mm.  I didn't have the choice to make but it seems to make more sense to sacrifice one to let 5 or 6 reach maturity?


----------



## Mrs M2011

What a lot going on this week! so exciting for everyone ;-)

I've got first scan after starting stimms in the morning so interested to see what's going on...it's certainly uncomfortable!

Shame all clinics are different...ours are adamant we can only have one put back in, this adds extra stress for us as its likely to be our only go at this :-( anyway...trying to keep positive.

Good luck with all The late night shots ladies, fingers crossed for you all.  

Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em, yes EC will be either friday or saturday which has worked out well as i get no paid time off for IVF. Also DH is having a bad time at work  so will limit the amount of time he needs off. xx


----------



## Robinson84

Mrs C- thankyou for that info hun. If the other 10 have caught up then we will prob sacrifice the one to let the others frow. Just so scary making that decision. Hope your ok

Nic- we could be heading for EC around the same time then 

Mrs M2- Good luck for tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Girls, have a nice relaxing evening. Im watching a tv program about EC at 9pm the bed and read for me. Alarm set for 3.15am already. Knowing me, I will find it hard to go  to sleep again after! Got acupuncture tomorrow tho so should pick me up a little  
xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Night Jelly. Good luck with TS xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks hun. Try and switch off ok.. know its so hard... have a nice warm bath (might be good for the folllies even) and try and relax
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thats what i've already done, hot bath, pint hot cho and now relaxing with my wheat bag  xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Robinson - like the others have said try to be positive. If you look at my ticker you'll see the difference a few days can make and I'm only on a low dose. Looks like the big ones slowed down and the littles caught up.

The measurements were like this:

Day 9 vs day 12
R    L      R    L
17 17    19  19
13 14    18  15
11        14
2 <10    12
1<5      11
            10
              2<5


----------



## Robinson84

Chand- thanx hun. Your right alot can happen in two days  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Chand - wow, how can you remeber all of that   not long now. How did the trigger shot go?
Robinson - new day, hope you feel better today  
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, hope you are all good?

Em -  

HI everyone    

xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Jelly - was there a program on last nite about EC??  What was the program?
x


----------



## mrscabbage

Girls, just got a phonecall from the clinic = all 10 fertilized     Very happy with that just hope they continue growing.  Do you think It would more likely be a day 5 transfer at this rate?


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

MrsC- Great news. Well done hun 

Jelly- yes new day and trying to stay  

Becky- thanx hun. Just don't know what to do 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

SS - yes there was an EC on telly. It was actually filmed at my clinic with my doctor, so strange to see it hehe but reality of ivf sure kicked in!
Robinson - have you had a good chat with man? wait and see what next scan shows ok  
mrscabbage - well done you!!!!!!! so happy for you! 
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi all
RObinson - how are u feeling today? Thinking of u and DH    Try and stay positive   
Jelly - how did hcg shot go? How you feeling about EC?  
Mrs C that is fabulous news, lets hope they continue to grow and you get some lovely embies   I think it depends how the embies are looking on day 3 whether they take em to 5 days so fingers crossed for yours hun   
Hey Becky - where are you up to now, i am losing track its hard to keep up!!   

Mrs M - how did your scan go today?  

Sorry if i have missed anyone but hope all well?xxx

AFM i am officially now in the      Had one top quality blast put back this am!! Please stay with me little one       We also have four blasts frozen


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- yes we've had good chat but were undecided until tomorrow like you say. Wish it was easier 

Vicstar- Thanx hun. I'm ok just wish I had a crystal ball  Congrats on being PUPO

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey vic congrats on being pupo   for you 

Im stimming on day 6, all being well having ec next wed  

 to everyone#

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vic - soo happy for you!! well done. So excited for you!  

I am doing well, EC tomorrow and feeling fine and not nervous at all.   looking forward to a little sleep hehe
xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies it feels weird dont know what to do with myself now!!! These next 2w are going to drive me crazy, glad i a going back to work on friday!! At least it will keep my mind busy.

Haha Jelly thats the attitude, the sedative is lovely stuff!!!    Good luck and take care after EC x

Fingers and toes crossed for u Becky and Robinson xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am such a druggie  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive never had sedative before lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - nothing to be scared about. You wont even have time to count to 5 before you away with the fairies


----------



## Guest

I hope so xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Beckyboo - nothing to worry about  with sedation. One minute your there & next minute you are waking up in the recovery room! 

Jelly - how was your trigger shot last night? On count down for tomorrow...so exciting? Btw - was the program re EC any good, if so what was it caled as might try to watch it on catch-up if available.

Em - how's your PMA today? Hope you are looking forward to seeing your grown follies tomorrow?

Vicstar - congratulations on being PUPO   I'm only 1dp3dt & all going well...only 12 more sleeps to go til OTD!

Mrs C -congratulations on lots of fertilised embryos. My clinic aims to takes to blast if you get more than 4 embryos, but they check them on day 3 & make the decision them depending on quality. I had a day 3 transfer as had 3 embryos.

Mrs M, SS, knicker & Chanlerino - hope you are all well.

AFM: very chilled day at home, friend came over this morning who is 30 wks pregnant with her first ICSI, so it was very inspiring. And just watched 2 episodes of desperate housewives & on my third!

Sending you lots of  

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard- you sound so relaxed. So lovely to hear  
I have good feelings about you  

Trigger shot went as it should hehe.. and now just packing ready for tomorrow. Taking of nailvarnish and really hate that bit as nails are so awful without it!   cant wait tho  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Lizard hi hun   Glad your having a chilled out day. How are you feeling? Sorry cant remember have you got one or two on board?   For you.

The programme was on bb3 at 9pm last night, called how sex works, it was good to see the ec & et etc. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

oh yes, sorry Lizard, totally forgot to say.. yes, it was good. Really weird for me to watch as my clinic and my doctor  
felt really sorry for the girl tho Beckyboo... and dont understand why she only got one egg fertilised from 9 all together! dont understand that bit at all...
xxx


----------



## Guest

Yes it was a shame it didnt work for them. I was confused as to why she had a period when she had gone through the menopause? Unless it was cos of the drugs? I dunno. And yes a shame only 1 fertalised out of 9, i spose thats how it works sometimes  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yeah.. hoping she has tried again since then and got a happy ending


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Jelly - I have a really good feeling too . Your post did put a little smile of my face & made me all warm & fuzzy in side. But I do feel so chilled & haven't stopped smiling since Saturday morning when got call for clinic saying 3 little embryos had fertilised. It's the best I've felt since started DR 6 weeks ago! 

Beckyboo- I had 2 embryos put safely back where they belong yesterday. Clinic will phone me tomorrow or Thursday to say if the third will make it to a snow baby. At home tomorrow & going catch up on afew more tv programes I've been saving & then working from home on Thurs & Fri. The reason I think I feel so good is that I am carry our precious embryos & I know we can make a baby, which is the first time we have every known this. How are you finding your Stimms? Feeling like a pin cushion yet?

Love,   &   to you both, lizard xxx


----------



## Guest

Im crossing everything for you lizard, I love your postiveness its great  . Hope you get some snow babies tomorrow.

Im deffo like  a pin cushion, i started d/r 23rd dec lol. So have been injecting for sooo long . Can see the light now though, less than a week to go yay !!

Im off home shortly ladies so have a great evening all

Spk tomorrow    

xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Have a lovely evening Beckyboo - this time next week it's your turn....sending you lots of


----------



## Jelly.B

oh Lizard  -that made me smile   you are such a lovely person  
beckyboo  -have a lush eve hun, love ya
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Lizard- glad your chilling with your two little embies  I'm fine today just can't stop thinking about tomorrow  I have had lots of twinges today in ovaries so hoping they are growing and its not just that big one taking all the drugs agian. Greedy bugger  

Jelly- Good luck hun for tomorrow

AFM- tick tock tick tock. More waiting and   for  positive outcome. I'm abit mad now with the clinic as they don't do EC til one is 18mm and one 20mm and there not there yet so just wish they had been more positive and not made such a drama out of it saying Wed was D day 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - meant to say....enjoy your last bath tonight, as my clinic advices not to have a bath after EC til OTD. Your might say otherwise, but thought you might appreciate the warning! 

Em - so   for you tomorrow & that you little ones have caught up. Stay positive & enjoy a lovely evening with your hubby.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thanks hun. Just gona chill and watch a film 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - thanks, was planning on having a long hot bath tomorrow morning   need to be up early as cant eat after 8am but dont need to be at clinic till 12ish so plenty of time for me to relax  
Robinson - will be thinking of you tomorrow hun! Naughty clinic for sure! Just makes your head spin doesnt it! I am postitive they have grown hun
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks hun will be thinking of you too xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you and I'm sure you will have better news.     xx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun. I've got everything crossed too xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Good luck Robinson with your scan tomorrow - I'm sure it will be fine  

Jelly - hope you get loads of juicy eggies hunny  

AFM gotta stay up til 0130 to do the last shot. Enjoyed the last sniff tonight - no more disgusting taste in the back of my throat - yippee  

Looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow


----------



## Robinson84

Chand- thanx hun. Good luck with TS

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I posted earlier but I can't see it now?! 

Anyway, scan was a bit of a shock, nurse took ages and didn't speak...she went off for AGES after so I was left thinking all sorts...as it was she came back and told me I was ready for EC..she was as surprised as me which is why she'd taken so long checking.

I had a blood test and so all being well, going in Friday morning for EC.

My head is spinning!

How are you all?

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Whoa Mrs M you sound like me, i only stimmed for 7 days - good luck hun hope you have lots of lovely embies  
Good luck Chandlerino with EC, is it thurs?   Yeah to being drug free!!


----------



## Mrs M2011

I hope so ;-) gutted they'll only be putting one in though.

I thought I'd have at least another week.

How're you feeling?
X


----------



## Lizard39

Well done Mrs M - so when do you do your trigger shot? How come there will only put be embryo back? 

Lizard x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Trigger at 9.30 thurs night. 
Clinic are vehemently against multiples


----------



## smilytwiglet

hi ladez
my first ivf treatment.went to see consultant today and admin and payment
but they found 13 floocles prior to any stimulation treatment for my ivf..
arather unexpected start..4alos they could not found one of my ovaries


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Smileytwiglet

13 follicles - that's your antral follicle count which is a good indication of how you will respond to treatment.


----------



## Jelly.B

Chand - thanks hun, EC today, cant wait   will be thinking of you tomorrow  
mrsm2011 - Fri is soon here   hope you doing well
Robinson - thinking of you today  
Lizard - bath time today before going clinic   
vicstar - how you doing?  
Beckyboo - hope you had a lovely evening, not long for your first scan!  
Nic - thinking of you  

EC day today   blow me bubbles for luck  
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  
How is everyone?

Good luck to you all today    

Blown you some bubbles jelly  How you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thinking of you Jelly and have blown you some lovely bubbles  

hope you and Robinson get some lovely news today  

Becky - noticed you've just found out you have PCOS. I only found out in Aug even though test results were obvious in 2009 when with a different Dr. x

AFM: shattered after staying up to do my trigger shot.... really get worried now about not having any eggs


----------



## Guest

Hey chanderlino  

Yes i was very shocked when i found out. It was only discovered at my baseline scan, the dr's had just put our problems down to hubbys poor sperm   so i didnt have any more tests after the blood tests which were ok. I dont know that much about pcos, but as long as it doesnt affect my tx (which they said it wont) then i can live with it. Just means we need tx more than ever  

Thats really bad that the results were there but they never said anything?

Have you got ec tomorrow then hun? Did your trigger shot hurt?

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Plenty of people get pregnant with PCOS so don't worry. PCOS ladies quite often stimm well I think.

Yes we were very annoyed as if we had realised we would have gone straight for IVF before the big 40. My new Dr explained that either elevated LH or FSH can indicate PCOS [mine are on my ticker!] and it was probably the cause of my miscarriages because my eggs were probably immature. Really annoying and upsetting as I was nearly 13 weeks when I had my last miscarriage. It took me a while to get over it. Hoping this works out but I'm not optimistic as age is now against me and with the PCOS I've put on loads of weight. EC tomorrow eek!

Trigger shot was a breeze after all the panic yesterday. Didn't hurt at all - mind you I have enough fat for it not too


----------



## Guest

Thats awful, you put your faith in the doctors dont you and believe and trust them. How awful for you hun  

LH & FSH and things like that really confuse me. I know that sounds bad but i dont really undersatnd them, i spose cos i never thought i needed to understand them? ANd ive never been told what mine are lol. I was told something was 17.6 and they said that was good but i dont know what that was    

   that this works for you hun. It does happen to people who are 40  

OOh i have plenty of fat too so i hope mine doesnt hurt either when i get to it lol

xx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - thinking of you &   for some lovely quality eggs. Hope you enjoyed your bath & look forward to hearing from you later today  

Em - hoping your scan showed some good growing size follies. 

Beckyboo - countdown for you now...not long to go...could be your EC this time next week 

Chandlerino - I've got my big 40th in September.   I'll be big & round & can't drink champagne as will ready to drop 

Vicstar, Mrs M, Knicker & Smiley - hope you are well 

AFM - Just got a call from our clinic - our third little embryo made it to blast, but wasn't quite good enough quality to freeze. The lady said this is very encouraging that it made it to blast & the 2 put back on Monday were very good grade B - 8 and 9 cell. I just feel even more snuggle & warm inside . Umm...think my little treat will be some strawberries & blueberries this afternoon.

Sending you all much love,   &  

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Hey lizard, yup hopefully this time next week, Exciting !!

Sorry they didnt make it to freezing, but yay to the encouraging words for your 2 on board   for them  . Strawberries & blueberries as a treat ?? I would have a cake  

xxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Hi, was wondering whether it was still ok to join this thread.....I've been a lurker for a while but not plucked up the courage to write anything down!! 

Dp and i started our whole ttc journey about 5yrs ago, and has been a long journey to get here...but we are now on the IVF journey which has given us a whole new set of feelings, emotions and thoughts!! 

I had my drug delivery this morning.... which i suppose has brought the reality home and has made me pretty emotional.... 

But anywho..... i hope that i can continue to gather so much info from you lovely ladies as we're all going through this rollercoaster journey.

Sernding you all LOADS of BABY DUST......  x


----------



## Lizard39

Beckyboo - I would really love a cake but, luckily there are no 'naughty treats' in the house, only healthy one! OMG.....now you have just made me remember the Hagen Daaz in the freezer.....NO.....  strawberries & blueberries will taste just as good!


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Miss Rudy - welcome to FF & this thread. The ladies are all amazing & it's such a fantastic forum to get help & advice and talk to people in the same position. You'll soon be an expert & pick up the 'lingo' quickly. I remember the day my drugs were delivered in early December.....I found it rather overwhelming. Wishing you lots of luck n your journey.

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

You are so good lizard !! I wish i had your willpower lol  

Hey miss rudy, welcome to the thread. It is very daunting when you get your drugs delivered.  When are you starting treatment?

xxxx


----------



## VixiePie

Lol at Haagan Daaz in the freezer, I know which I'd be tempted to go for lol  

COngrats on egg transfer Lizard, positive thoughts heading your way  

Miss Rudy - Hi, good luck with your treatment, when I first got the drugs I was very overwhelmed, but try not to panic, the clinic explain everything and only tell you the meds you need at the time - so you don't need to remember too much at once lol. Good luck xXx

Beckyboo - good luck on upcoming collection!  xx 

Chandlerino - good luck with the collection too - did you do the trigger shop in the theigh or stomach? My doc said I could do it in stomach but I've only heard people say bum/thiegh on here?  

Jelly - hope your collection has gone well  

Good luck to everyone else not mentioned, praying for us all xXx


----------



## Lizard39

Hey VixiePie - where are you with your tx?


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Thanks for the warm welcome..x  

The journey ha certainly been slow.... been under the hospital for quite a few years trying to regulate my periods which hasn't helped!! Still not regular maybe 3-4 a year!! I had a course of clomid but didnt respond.. so got booked in for a lap and dye and ovarian drilling on the 2nd august 2011....they found everything fine and ov went well, so another course of clomid but again didnt respond!! 

So the IVF journey started with the seminar in december then the consultation on the 29th December 2011..... been on the pill since and take that last one this saturday....Baseline scan booked in for next wednesday and drug teach straight after. The self injecting is really starting to freak me out a little...i'm not scared of needles just the injecting myself....ARGH... lol x

So thats a little as to where we are.....x

How did you all cope with the injections? x


----------



## Guest

Hey vixie pie  

Miss rudy, the self injecting isnt that bad at all really. When i did my first one i was like oh what was all the fuss about ! It does get a bit harder after a few weeks (ive been injecting since 23rd dec) but its still managable. I may miss it when i stop lol   Try not to worry about it hun. We are all here if you need any advice or tips or anything

Ovarian drilling? Ive heard that mentioned before.. Silly question maybe but what is it? It doesnt sound nice  

xx


----------



## mrscabbage

HI Girls,

Just got a call to say that 8 out of 10 embies were dividing as normal, most are around 4 calls one is a 5 cell but its grade 2.  I have a provisional time of half 10 tomorrow but they will look at them tomorrow and might still change it to saturday

God I'm nervous now!


----------



## VixiePie

Mrs Cabbage - Good luck for tomorrow, sounds like things are going to plan, stay positive  

Lizard- hi  I'm going for my EC on Friday - nervous is an understatement, I've been stimming for 15 days lol  xXx


----------



## Guest

Good luck tomorrow mrscabbage  

And good luck for fri vixiepie  
xxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Thanks BeckyBoo.....i'm sure once i've got the first couple out the way it wont be too bad!!  

The OD, is literally drilling into the ovaries, in hope that it will stimulate them. Its Keyhole but done under general ( Fully asleep, is that general lol ) i have 3 scars one in the bikini region, 1 in belly button 1 where you think the left ovary would be situated!!! 

Did you never get any of the PCOS symptoms then? As you've only had it diagnosed recently? x


----------



## vicstar

Hey all 

Mrs C that is fantastic news fingers crossed they keep dividing    x

Vixie good luck for EC on friday, hope it goes well. Feet up and relax after    

Miss Rudy, welcome to the thread, i have found it really helpful being able to chat with ladies in same position as me. As for the injections they are really not as bad as you first thing, once you have got the first out of the way it is easy i promise. I hate needles, my DH did em for me but by the 2nd week i was able to do them myself. Thinking of you  

Lizard - wow you have some willpower. I thought i would be good today but ended up baking!!!! Made a huge carrot cake (at least it is one of five a day   )!! Hope you are ok and 2ww going ok??

Beckyboo - fingers crossed for you hun   

Jelly and Robinson - sending positive       thoughts to you both xxx

Sorry if missed anyone, can't keep up!!!!xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies

Im Officially PUPO!!...2x grade 1 embies on board!!

sorry for lack of personals will catch up later xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Natalie - congratulations on being PUPO.Hope you put your feet up & relax for next few days.

Vicstar - How are you doing now your PUPO?


----------



## jblox78

Hi Ladies,

Have been having a look round the site as am quite new and am finding this thread quite useful - we just reached the top of the list in Glasgow and are due to go for our first appointment on 25th Feb...  Slightly nerve-wracking as everything is becoming real now but very exciting too!

Jxx


----------



## vicstar

Yeah Natalie fab news fingers crossed     

Hey Lizard, i'm ok, trying to ignore twinges etc but so far been ok. Going back to work on friday cos don't think i can cope being at home mch longer!! How about you?x


----------



## Guest

Thanks lizard x

Vicstar - thanks hun you too


----------



## Lizard39

Vicstar - ET was on Monday for me & I had Monday, Tuesday & today off work & thoroughly enjoyed it & feel so relaxed, sleeping in, curling up on the sofa & watching tv. I'm going to work from home tomorrow & Friday then go back in the office next week, as don't think I could have the whole 2WW off as would go crazy!


----------



## Robinson84

Afternoon ladies

jblox and Rudy- Welcome ladies. As Lizard says this a amazing site and the ladies here are even more amazing. Wishing you both lots of luck with your tx

Vicstar- Hey hun, hows you?

Lizard- Hey hun, glad your feeling relaxed 

Nat- Congrats on being PUPO 

Jelly- Thinking of you hun 

Mrs C-Congrats on lovely embies still going strong and good luck for ET

Vix- Hey hun, hows you?

AFM- Well girls all your     and     paided off as those follies sure did catch up. We now have 10 at a good size and ready for EC and another 8 smaller ones which may or may not get bigger. Anyway EC is FRIDAY!!! OMG!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh em i am sooooo pleased for you ! Yay ! Bet you are so relieved !    

Friday ! OMG OMG !! Eeeeeek !!

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh...Em...I've been waiting for you to post all day. I am genuinely over the moon for you & I'll continue to be your little angel sitting on your shoulder on Friday. Xxxx

All we need now is a fab update from Jelly....


----------



## Chandlerino

Great stuff Robinson - see we told ya xxx

Good luck Fri   for loads of eggies...

Jelly - hope you are ok hun xx


----------



## vicstar

Em, i am soooo happy for you    fantastic news, bet you are so relieved - roll on friday and then those follies can get jiggy!!   

Well i am now on full knicker watching alert . just been a short walk with the dog and felt a bit icky in that area, if you know what i mean (sorry if tmi  ) anyway phew all ok its those horrid pessaries that they give you after EC


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks ladies. We are soooooooooo pleased and relieved my follies caught up and we can make it to ET  Getting very excited now for us all!! 

This is such a positive thread and I     we all get our BFPs this year

Chand- good luck for tomorrow. I'm now only a day behind you 

Lizard- yes we def need some more good news from Jelly and were complete with positivity  Thankyou for being my little angel 

Beccky- ARRRGGGHH! Friday is only 2 sleeps. Very exciting

Vicstar- thanks hun.   Cannot wait for my eggs to finally meet DHs   after all this time


xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Ditto on the pessaries Vicstar...sorry for tmi...but they create a mess for hours afterwards!


----------



## Doofuz

Hello...can I join? It would be lovely to chat with you all and get some of your positive energy, I love positive energy!


----------



## vicstar

Hi Doofuz, as you can see we are full of positive energy on here!! Where are you up to??x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Oh god just read 4 pages and totally forgotten what I've read so will try and remember but wont remember it all!

Em - brilliant news on your scan honey, so pleased for you! I was scrolling down the posts with baited breath  

Vixie pie - good luck for EC on friday, I'm having mine too on friday (more later!!)

mrs cabbage - good luck for ET whatever day it is but all looking good

Nat congrats on being pupo and lots of love to all those who are in the 2ww, I'm sure that this is the hardest part of IVF

Welcome to the newbies, you'll find loads of support on here, 

jelly - hope you're ok hun xx

AFM - well I had a good day like Em, my 7 follicles have now become 10 and on monday the biggest follicle was 15mm, today its 23mm!! wow, I've amazed myself!! so pleased. EC is confirmed for friday morning and I take my trigger shot tonight at 11.15pm!!!!!OMG getting proper giddy now. Just read the EC information sheet which says that for 24 hours after EC I cant drive, operate heavy machinery or use a kettle, tee hee cant wait to start ordering DH around 

I've just done my last buserelin/gonal f shots and feel strangely sad about it. I suppose its a landmark event in the IVF journey. my life has been so focussed on doing them for the last month I dunno what I'll do at 7pm now.....

Nicx


----------



## Doofuz

Hi vicstar, it's a cool thread, nice to read people being positive. 

We are on day 2 of DR, 2nd injection is in, obviously feeling fine so far as will probably be a while before symptoms set in. Feeling pretty good overall really, positive, reasonably relaxed which is good as my job can be quite stressful (childminder) 

I have looked for posts about yourself but can't seem to find them, where are you? Looking forward to chatting. 

Might do a signature....have always wanted to do one....


----------



## vicstar

HI doofuz, its a crazy thread!! i am now in 2ww after having ET yesterday  

You will have your hands full! I felt really tired during d/r but everyone is different. Best way is to stay as relaxed as you can about it all.  You shud do a signature i enjoy reading those   

Wishing you loads luck hun xx


----------



## Robinson84

Doofuz- welcome hun, Good luck with DR. I didn't get any side effects til around day8. Sig is in forum profile

Nic-  we are tx twins. I have my trigger shot at 10.15 tonight!!! Finding this all very surreal but super exciting. Cannot believe we will be PUPO next week  

AFM- Trigger shot 10.15pm!! No more buserelin for me now just lovely pessaries  Mmmmm three a night  Did anyone else feel abit scared about not injecting for a two days? 

xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Oooh, good luck to you, all the vibes in the world to you vicstar!   

Robinson84, thank you, nice to meet you. Good luck to you also, 3 pessaries a night!


----------



## Robinson84

Doofuz-    I know tell me about it. Will let you know how I got on with them tomorrow

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em, what are your pessaries for? I have cyclogest but dont start taking them till 2 days after Ec and its one a day? am I missing something yu re right we are cycle twins  , I hadnt thought about being PUPO next week, god feel a bit sick now!! xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, 
Just a quick one from me. Got 13 eggs out of 15 follies, but as you know, to me is not about te number, its quality and fertilasation I want so lets wait and see   but obv happy dont get me wrong.

However, I started bleeding very heavily during the op, this is very unusal apparently and doctor needed to stitch me below (just one stitch) He said this is not something I should or need to worry about unless I start bleeding again. All fine so far, cant say it doesnt make me worry but hey, the whole journey is a little nerv racking isnt it hehe

sorry for no personals, will email all you lovely ladies tomorrow
Knickerbockerglory - pessaries is for keeping your lining thick I think or something like that. I need to have 2 a day starting from ET
xxxxx
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Jelly - great to hear from you & fantastic news re 13 eggs...means they will be able pick the best quality one to pop back in on ET day.   Sorry to hear about the 'bleed & stitch' - just rest up & let hubby look after you.  . There is lots of loving going on in your clinic lab tonight & for a positive phone call tomorrow.

Sending you lots of  

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

thanks Lizard, I am a pretty postive person so will just knock it out of my head and get on with it. Nothing i can do about anything now lol
Hope you well hun

xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

I love, I love I love it....PMA Jelly. I'm convinved that's 75% of the battle with tx. I'm fab thanks - 2dp3dt & feeling so happy & positive.   xxx


----------



## vicstar

Excellent news Jelly   , hope you arent too sore after the bleed n stitch, just get rested now and ready for those lovely embies to get back snuggled with you where they belong. Fingers crossed for em tonight and next few days


----------



## Jelly.B

Thank you vicstar   fingers crossed  
Lizard - I have no idea what all those numbers mean..... but then again, I have always been a bit thick hahahaha
xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Jelly, great news about the egg count, you must be very pleased. I know what you mean about concentrating on the quality but that number gives you plenty of room for manoever, so really pleased for you.   to you and hope you are feeling better and resting well, the bleeding must have been worrying for you, especially if you hadnt been prepared it could happen. For every procedure that we all undergo in this there is a small risk of something happening and unfortuntely hun you got  the bad odds today. that does mean however that you've got your bad odds over and done with now so only positive things from now on 

Hope DH is looking after you, have a good rest tonight and speak soon xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh and PS, I think I might have misread Em's post but took it to mean she starts pessaries now rather than in a few days time, just wondered why thats all, plus she is having 3 per day (lucky Em) whereas I have one? maybe its just the usual thing of clinics doing things differently xx


----------



## Jelly.B

oh bless ya!!   thank you, made me smile big time  
3 per day, wow! I will be on 2 and I will also have steroids put in me. My clinic has noticed that giving this has helped a little more for ladies that has had ivf, not because of age or anything, honestly, I will try anything so hehe
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - 2dp3dt means I'm 2 days past a 3day transfer 

Knicker - classic case of different clinics doing things differently I think!. I started taking 400mg of cyclogest pessaries twice a day the evening I had EC (tmi - in my bottom) & then had to switch to twice a day still but vaginally after ET until OTD.


----------



## Jelly.B

ahh ok hehe

yes all clinic does things differently and in a way i think its prob good... means any way could be the right way  

Think my nurse told me I have to put one in buttom morning and one at night after ET. Not sure when and how I will take the steroids tho. All things we do for a happy ending hey  
xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congratulations and good luck jelly and everyone. I'm on day 8 of dr and no sign of af yet! Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Rome - d/r such an exciting time!!! sure it will show up soon. Mine came at day 8 or 9 I think, but sooo many girlies has been late! Remember, your body full of drugs at mo, meant to mess it up a little 
xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks jelly have had no side effects sot sure if a good or bad thingxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

not everyone will feel any so I would say good for you!! I was just tired thru d/r and had dull headaches.. felt soo much better when I started stimming, and some ppl say at that stage they felt worse. Nothing wrong or right here  
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Rome - I didn't have many side effects - about 3-4 headaches in 21 days of DR & none that bad that I needed to take paracetamol with. I think the key woth DR - is 3 litres of water a day! Lizard xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Another quicky from me I'm afraid, so tired & off to bed

EC confirmed for Friday and just done my trigger shot ... Eeekkk

Lots of love to everyone, it's all happening on here at the moment!


----------



## mrscabbage

Girls does anybody know if an embryo is graded 2 or 3 on day 2 can it ever become grade one or do embryos only 'downgrade' as times goes on.  As it is I only have one grade 1 and 3 grade twos, I'm wondering is there any possibility of the others catching up?


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Rome - dont worry hun I had no symptoms whilst DR or stimming and I was concerned it wouldn't work but have got EC on friday so must have worked somewhere along the way. Water is definately the key, I drink loads because of another health problem so have been used to the full bladder anyway but on one day when I didnt get chance to drink a lot had a cracking headache.


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- I think jellys right every clinic does things differently. I am starting tonight or have should I say  Just done my 3 pessaries  There to thicken lining of womb like Jelly said. Hope your well?

Jelly- Congrats on 13 hun. Sorry to hear about the bleed and stitch. Hope your resting up.   

Mrs C- sorry I don't know the anwser about the grades as every clinic dose it differently

MrsM2011- Snap I'm in Fri too 

Rome- hey hun, glad your finding DR ok

AFM- Trigger done and pessaries. Scary 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies.

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Beckyboo - alls good with apart from.......I still have the bruise in my hand from the drip-thingy they put in at EC time and.....now don't laugh...because I look at frequently I have now realised my hands are starting to look old!  

How are you today? 

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Aww im not laughing hun. Im sure they dont look old.  

Im dreading that thing going in my hand, ive never had one and when i see one it makes me feel funny lol.

Im good thanks, feeling really bloated i hope thats a good sign lol

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning all

how are we all today? Becky don't worry about the cannula, wont hurt more than your injections, you'll be fine.

Well did my trigger shot last night. got myself all worked up that it was  massive needle and that it would hurt (think I had read this somewhere). Anyway it wasn't and it didn't, just the same as all the rest  

Feel a bit deflated now, it wasn't so long ago there were loads of drugs in the fridge and now nothing.........what a weirdo!

By the way, my nipples feel really sensitive and hurt, just those not the actual boobies, been like this for a few days, anyone else with the same?

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies
7 eggs has been fertilised   superhappy about that! ET tomorrow, just hope they all survive. Said the quality of eggs was a bit moxed, but will know more tomorrow.

knickerbockerglory - I always have sore nipples and sore boobs before af, however this time with all the drugs, mine was worse! Dont worry about it, its all the hormones.
Lizard - I am covered in bruises on both hands   I bruise sooo easily tho. Funny how I hardly got any on tummy after injections but prob because its so full of fat hehe. I am sure you dont have old looking hands silly  
Beckyboo - scan soon!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly - superb news, really pleased fo you, again, gives you some to 'play' with. eek ET tomorrow then you are officially PUPO!!! so does that mean you are having a day 2 transfer as my clinic told me EC is day 0 and my EC is friday and if having day 3 will be monday? I've seen some people have day 2, whats the difference? does it actually matter anyway, lol, as long as they are snuggled up inside us!

on the subject of boobies, my boobs are sore before AF but now boobs dont hurt at all but nipples sore and senistive, very odd. just one more thing we have to put up with!

last day at work today, can you tell I'm working tho, keep coming on here, cant concentrate on anything!!

Nicxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Morning Ladies - I've just realised how crap I am with personals, so here goes

Jelly - 7 eggs is great for fertilisation, the embryologist told me that 60% fert was good so I think you're about that - good luck tomorrow hunny

Knic - I think you're on a drug free day, enjoy it! Good luck for ec tomorrow, its not that bad and you recover really quickly.  About the boobs YES mine were the same and nips so actually sore, that has never happened me before but I noticed this morning its not as bad and I'm 3 days after ec

MrsM & Robinson - good luck for ec tomorrow xx

Rome - Hope AF turns up soon - frustrating witch!!

Becky & Lizard - I can't scroll down enough to see where you are at - sorry - but good luck with whatever stage you are

AFM - got a call from the clinic this morning to say that they are going to go to blast as I have 5 very good embies and 1 ok embie, 2 x 8cell, 2 x 7cell and 1 x 6 I think.  I'm in at 9.30 Sat morning for transfer


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Mrs C thats fantastic news, bet you cant wait till saturday but it will be here soonxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - number could of course go down by tomorrow, only time will tell. But I have always said as long as I have one good one, I am fine by that  
I will be having a 2 day transfer yes. The longer they wait, the higher chance of pregnancy.. but I could be wrong!

we all have to go thru alot on this journey, but never compare yourself with others ok  
xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Robinson  - Hi hun, I'm good thanks, like you I have approx 10 good sized follies for collection tomorrow - good luck with yours, I pray ours both make it     Lots of love and luck to you xXxx

MrsCabbage - thats great news, good luck for the ET   

Nic - Lol at you been on here at work  I'm taking some time off too, good luck hun XxX  

Jelly - Massive congrats on the 7 fertislized, thats great hun Xxxx   

Beckyboo - its normal to feel bloated, those follies and ovarys swell up and we withhold much more water. Good luck hun  

Sorry I haven't had the opportunity to reply to all, but know I'm thinking of you all and sending positive vibes for successful treatment Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

mrscabbage - that is brill news!!!!!!! sooo happy and excitied for you  
xxxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Thanks girls- I hope its the right choice to go to blast - there seem to be contradictory reports on the internet    Anyway I'm taking the advice of the embryologist so they should know what they're doing!  They said this morning that they would only transfer one bast if its good quality - my head is wreaked with percentages and possibilites

BIG love to you all and positive vibes from me to you


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Jelly- How you feeling today hun? Congrats on 7 thats fantastic news  Sooo pleased for you. Whens ET?

Mrs C- Fantastis news hun 

Nic- Are you in tomorrow too for EC? Its my last day at work for two weeks too  Nic I feel the same about the drugs, weird 

Becky- hey hun, hows you?

Vix- I    us ECs get lots of lovely eggs tomorrow   Lots of luck to you hun

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

thanks Robinson. I feel ok, very sore below but might be because of the stitching. ET tomorrow at 1.15 

Hope you doing well hun
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly-   Cannot believe its ET for you tomorrow. It only seems like yesterday we were starting DR  Awww im super excited for you hun

I'm fine just been feeling abit dizzy but apart from that im good and very excited about tomorrow. Hope I fall asleep from sedation 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I was totaly gone from it, cant remeber a thing hehe
sooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!! 

heading out for a lunch with man, and for a big chat re options tomorrow
Will email you all later  
xxxx


----------



## Guest

OOh its all positive on here today ! Love it !!!!

Good luck everyone !!!! Weeeeeeeeeeee !!! Excited for you all !!!

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em - yes EC tomorrow at 11.15 am. due to the unpredicability of the motorway traffic we are going in very early so if the worst comes to the worst we can find a cafe and have a coffee, I mean DH can have a cappucino and I can have water or maybe nothing depending on what time it is! oh just want to have it done now (patience is not one of my strong points!). unfortunately only a few days off work for me as I have to take unpaid leave but managed to be able to do desk work from home all week next week (apart from wed afternoon but I've just got meetings in the office) so I wont be doing much. and of course of they go to blasts it will be wednesday for ET so wont be going in the office after all. So will probably be on here a lot next week - cant resist when i'm working at home (like today!!)

Mrs C -a ll you can do is take the experts advice, they know far more about it than we do and we are in their hands    

Jelly have a lovely lunch and if I dont gt chance to say it good luck for tomorrow (or have I already said that, heads a shed!)

Vixie pie good luck for tomorrow, cant believe how many of there are tomorrow

Becky - your turn soon hun 

lots a love to everyone elsexx


----------



## Guest

Not long to wait now nic   Yay ! Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Knicker - no what you mean about working from home & spending all day on here . We were lucky & had the first EC of the day at 8am, so didn't have time to thinks about it. 

Jelly - Hopeyou hadalovelt lunch & made decisions re tomorrow  

Em - how's your drug free day?

Mrs C - my understanding re day 3 & day 5 transfer is that by going to day 5 the naturally strong & good quality eggs will survive & they can then choose the best quality one(s) to put back. Whereas on day 3 the embryologist will choose the best eggs on that day, but if there were left in the lab, they might not get to day 5 - does that make sense? 

Lizard x


----------



## Guest

Im having 2 day transfer (if i make it that far)

I think my clinic is a bit pants when i listen to everyone else talking about theirs  

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Lizard thanks for that - I'm worried because I seem to be the only one going to blast  I'm lonley 

Also today there are two 8 cell embies which is good but what if they stop growing over the next few days?  Who's to say they wouldn't have survived if they had been transfered today?

Becky - don't worry, most people are two day, I'm a real weirdo!


----------



## Lizard39

Mrs C - don't worry, your clinic are very capable & you have to take the advice of the embryologist & they wouldn't go to blast if the embryos weren't of sufficient quality/size/growth etc ( whatever they measure 

My clinic told us this (I had 4 eggs); if all 4 fertilise we'll aim go to blast (but check on day 3 how they are doing) if 3 then it will be a day 3 ET & if 2 a day 2 ET. I had 3 fertilise embryos so had a day 3 ET & was chuffed yesterday when clinic phoned to say our third little one made it to blast & was looking good, but not quite good enough quality to freeze..so hopefully my 2 'precious cargo' are snuggling up for a 9 month journey! 

Hope that helps. Stay   & visualise your embryos dividing & growing in the love lab! 

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Awwww getting sooo excited but nervous for us!! I'm in at 10.15am.    we get lots of lovely eggs. Awww sounds like you'll have next week off work. I'm off sick next week and then the week after taking annual leave! I am gonna be on here all week 24/7   I'm not aloud anything to drink after 7am  apart from a sip of water to take the tab an hour before EC 

Jelly- hope you've had nice lunch and made some decisions. Sounds like serious stuff  

Mrs C- I would not worry and trust your clinic as they have done 1000s of cycles 

Becky- Your clinic will be fine hun. Have faith 

Lizard- hey hun, loving the injection free day  Not looking forward to pessaries again tonight   How are you doing hun?


Hope everyone else is good??

AFM- getting uncomfortable now, which I assume is a good sign and looking forward to EC tomorrow. If we have EC tomorrow does that mean I have to wait til Mon for a phone call?? Mmmm thats a question to ask. Bath and early night for me tonight 


xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - your clinic will phone you on Sat morning & tell you how many have fertilised & may also tell you the day/time for EC - depending how many etc. Enjoy your bath tomorrow...oh I would love a soak right now!


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies - just got home and we got 7 eggs and all look good according to embryologist. Really pleased as Dr said beforehand that looking at scan results he thought we would get 4!


sorry for no personals - will try and catch up later ......

Off to lie on sofa now as feeling a bit sore xx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Afternoon ladies, 

Not been able to get on today asi am at work!!! 

Sounds like a lots of positive progress is being made!! I'm hoping to drink in some of the positivity!! Lol! Feeling alot better today not so overwhelmed, DP came home last night took one look at one of the type of injections and almost sh*t himself!! Haha.......!! Gave me a giggle!  

Well almost finished work, then off to play my last game of netball.....as hopefully stims start next week!! Whoop whoop x 

Well, I'll pop back on later x

Loadsa


----------



## Robinson84

Chand- congrats thats fantastic news  

Miss Rudy- hey hun, glad your feeling better  Lots of good stuff going on here

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Chand - well done hun!!!!!! soooo happy for you, hope tehy getting jiggy as we speak. Have a rest and try to relax for a call tomorrow. I had a sneaky glass of wine and slept like a baby hehehe.
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

How'd lunch & chat go Jelly? Glass of wine sounds delicious! I've been feeling fed-up last hour or so  don't know why, just do, which isn't like me.


----------



## vicstar

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   i just did a huge msg to  u all full of personals and bloody laptop crashed  .
Thinking of you all tomorrow, Em, Jelly, Nic and Vix with EC and ETs - good luck and loadsa              

Chand - fab news hun x Getting jiggy now !!  

Miss R - lets hope its your last game for a very looong time   

Mrs C - excellent news, must be strong ones, try anf focus on that, they will soon be back with you where they belong   

Lizard how r u today, any symptoms?? My (.)(.) are mahooosive! and sore!! Think it could be the pessaries tho as too early yet?  

Hey to anyone else sorry if i have missed u, but loadsa    and plenty of


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - wish you all the best for tomorrow!!! will be thinking of you!!  ^pray
Lizard - ohh hun, chin up, you doing sooo well   all this stress, thinking, will affect you in one way or another hun, but you are sooo much stronger than this and you know it, so snap out of it ok!   I have big, huge hopes for you!!  
vicstar - thank you hun, thinking of you  
xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

last post for me before tomorrow, am feeling so tired right now I think I'm getting a taster of how I will feel afterwards!

Chandlerino, excellent news, looking forward to hearing how they get on in the love lab!

Lizard, you're bound to feel out of sorts sometimes, hope you feel better soon

Vicstar thanks for luck, keeping everything crossed myself

Em - clinic have told me they will ring on Saturday (apparently Saturday is a normal working day) and then will either give me a time for ET on Monday or advise about going to blasts.

Been shopping and got loads of convenience food - I love to cook but need a contingency plan for the weekend, especially as the literature says I cant operate a cooker or kettle for 24 hours after EC, lol! And bloody asda have sold me some out of date ham so am annoyed I'll have to take that back. I am normally the sort of person who rummages at the back for the best dates so must be preoccupied!

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - I will be thinking of you tomorrow!!!!!!! Let us know how you get on hun  
I dont eat meat, but that would annoy me to the max!!!!!! While you have all those hormones in you, get it out on them hehe
xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - thank-you for the 'snap out of it' comment....it made my chuckle & feel better just in time as hubby just walking in the door from work! 

Em - thinking of you tomorrow. Relax & enjoy the drugs 

Knicker - Good luck tomorrow....hope you have an easy journey & the motorways are clear.

Sending lots of   to everyone else. Won't be back online til tomorrow now as going to have a nice evening with hubby!

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Thankyou for all the       for tomorrow

Lizard-  your aloud to feel down for 24hrs but thats it.    tomorrow i'll be checking  Oh I will def enjoy the drugs. Be out for the count i'm sure 

Jelly- thanks hun. Will update tomorrow

Nic- Lots of luck for tomorrow hun  Thats good they ring on a sat, hope my clinic does 

Vicstar- hey hun, hows you apart from sore boobs 

AFM- off to get nice bath and relax ready for tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - an eve with hubby sounds great!! enjoy it, nice to have a break   
Robinson - so excited for you!!
xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Nic and Robinson - good luck tomorrow - stock up on parcetamol ladies.xx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - are you having ET today?


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - hello girl, I sure am   I am off now to acupuncture, then clinic and acupuncture again, so prob wont be online till late afternoon again. Hope you well hun

Chand - is today THE phone call day?? thinking of you
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning girls

Jelly- lots of luck for today. Soon be PUPO 

Chand- Good luck hun 

Nic- thinking of you today. See you on the other side 

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Good luck to all you ladies today           Yeah Jelly you will soon be pupo   

Why oh why did i decide to come back to work today    Been here for 30 minutes and already i am p***** off!!!! Knew i should have waited until monday.


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone

Good luck today Em & Jelly    

How is everyone?#

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Good luck Em, Knicker & Jelly for today.

Chandlerino - I didn't get a call from clinic with update til about 11:20am, so try to relax! 

Beckyboo - not long for you now

Vicstar - just think, it's only one day & then you have the w/e at home to relax. Don't stress, 

AFM - woke up feeling better today, so def a new day new start 

 &   to all

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Mornng Lizard   Glad your feeling better hun. Have you got anything planned today? Or are you just chillaxing

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

I'm suppose to be working from home Beckyboo   . Must get out of bed & shower now as have accupuncture soon. I actually have afew work calls this afternoon to keep me busy & the tonight going for a  drink (lovely tonic water without the gin ) & curry with hubby - can't wait as I walk and meet him from the train and feels like a real date 

What plans you got BB? 

Love lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah     . Do you enjoy your accupuncture? Ive never had it. 

Aww that sounds lovely   nice & romantic !

Im at work lol, not doing much though, boss has just gone for the day (hopefully) lol

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Just got the call from the clinic; out of our 7 - only 2 have fertilised

As for the rest - 1 fertilised abnormally, 3 others showed no signs of fertilisation and 1 was immature.

2 day transfer/ET tomorrow at 12.30. Really disappointed but happy that we have 2 to transfer [its better than 0] xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Chand  - its still 2 hun so well done!!! Only takes one!! so excited for you tomorrow  

Lizard - I am soooo having a curry tonight too lol, LUSH! and tv, sofa for me, I am still very sore below. Just had acupuncture, and he told me he feels like my body is strong despite what has happened so that is good, seeing him again after ET.

Beckyboo - roll on Monday!!!! Hope you have a lovely weekend relaxing 

Vicstar - work?? urk!! go home hehe hope you well hun
Robinson, Nic - thinking of you both  
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - I don't want to disappoint you....but I'm not having a curry tonight now  Reason being I'm just back from accupuncture & she suggestion not a curry - as currys can effect your 'chi' and also they encourage curry to start labour (push the baby out of your body), whereas you want your body to hold on to your embryos. Don't think I have explained myself very well, but hope it makes sense! Ask you accupuncturist this afternoon when you go back....

Chandlerino - I know it's not the number your hoped for, but 2 is good...you only need one. I know it means you don't have any to freeze....but you won't need any frosties 

Beckyboo - I've been having accupuncture for afew months now and I love it. So what you got planed for the w/e?

 to all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

whaaattttttt!!!!! nooooooooooooo...... eeekkkkk, was so looking forward to that, have to ask my guy... did yours say anything about Thai food? chinese?

xxx


----------



## Guest

So is that no curry at all or just in 2ww? I love curry lol  

Chanderlino, 2 is good. Like everyone says it only takes one  

Im sat here painting my nails at work lol.

Im off to ikea tomorrow with my sister, then 2moro night we have hubbys parents coming to stay, then hubbys bro & his gf & their son coming for sunday lunch cos its father in laws birthday.   Busy busy lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - ikea on a saturday, wow, you are brave hehe


----------



## Guest

I know    Its the only time we can go though lol

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

My accupuncturist suggested no curry in 2WW   but she didn't mention Thai or Chinese, but I didn't ask either! 

BB - did laugh about you painting your nails in work   obviously as busy as me!  Busy weekend, sounds nice. Enjoy, but make sure you don't wait on everyone all the time! 

Jelly - what time you got ET? You see very relaxed today (apart from me sharing news re curry ) which is great.

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

I did loads of work yesterday so i can chill a bit today lol. Am ahead of myself now, only in one day next week so been getting up to date  

Oh i wont be waiting on everyone, think we are having a curry tomorrow night (im not in 2ww yet so i can   ) and hubby will be cooking not me. He is the main cook in our house. And my mother in law always fusses around me anyway lol. SO feet up for me !

Im sooo bloated still. And tummy is so hard, its weird

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Noooooooooooo Beckyboo.......I so want a curry now,especially as you are having one. Next thing you'll be telling me is you are having a soak in the bathh and hwb on your tummy.....I can but dream of those 3 things at the moment!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - I will ask my guy about all 3 later, as def up for some sort of take-away, have nothing to do with the fact that I am simply lazy at mo and cant be bothered to cook hehe  
My ET is at 1.15.. so will sign off now, need to leave here in about 30min. I do feel ever so calm, think acupuncture helped this morning  just hoping now that some of the embryos survived the night.. you just never know....

speak soon lovely ladies
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Bye Jelly - good Luck xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

xxxxxxx       xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck jelly  

Haha no not having a hot soak, there are limits to what i can do at work   But yes to the hot water bottle lol

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

BB & Jelly - thank-you. You have both put me back in a really good mood.


----------



## mrscabbage

Jelly - good luck  

Lizard - are you tempted to test yet?? 

Re food during two week wait, would you ladies mind copying and pasting and adding to this list of do's and don'ts

Do
Pineapple
Nuts

Don't 
Curry


----------



## Guest

Lizard -  

Hey mrscabbage

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

good luck Jelly xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Mrs C - I'm not planning on testing early, but ask me that question this time next week and I might have a different answer .


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hope everyone's ok!

Back home from egg collection...11 of them...fingers and toes now crossed, just waiting for the phone to ring.

Good luck ladies, there seems to be a few of us today 😃


----------



## jblox78

You're all at such exciting stages - and so positive as well - definitely staying on this thread!

Good luck to all of you - will keep my fingers crossed for you...

Am getting excited about starting myself - only a couple of months to go - will be stocking up on curries in the meantime  

Jxx


----------



## Robinson84

Afternoon ladies

Hope your all well?

Jelly and Nic- thinking of you.

AFM- We got 7 eggs! A lucky number as they say. She went into 7 follies in the right were she got 5 from and 2 were empty. The could only get to 4 on left as major blood vessle in the way and risk of piercing the uterus so only got 2 from that side and 2 empty  But were very very pleased with 7 and hoping they are all getting jiggy with DHs    . We don't get the call until Mon to find out how there doing

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Wow seems to be a few of us having egg collection today, I'm back they collected 3 eggs from me! Anyone know of anyone that has had only 3 and it's worked! They say they will call tomorrow to let us know if they have been fertilised! So nervous! 

Hope everyone else is ok and hoping and praying for you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Good luck jelly xxxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Lily and Robinson - well done, you have had a tough day - watch a movie and take the night off from worrying xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

lilly- thinking of you hun, and I am sure you will be just fine!
Robinson - well done you! Take it easy over weekend.

I am back from clinic with one good embryo onboard   we could have had two but we decided to go with one on our first go of ivf. Unfort the rest 6 of my little buggers wasnt good enough for freezing. 

Sofa time for me and feet up for rest of day/eve  
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Yeah Jelly, congrats on being PUPO!!! Its so exciting!

Robinson - fantastic news!! How come you have to wait until monday?  

Mrs M - fantastic news!  

     and    to you all xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Wowsers...what a bust EC day, anyone would think its Easter!  

Em - FANTASTIC news re your 7. You must chuffed with that little crop. Bummer that you have to wait to Monday

Lily - don't be disappointed with 3 eggs.  I had 4 collected last week & 3 fertilised & I had 2 good embryos put back on day 3 transfer. Also, another lady also in the OFU thread had 2 eggs, both fertilised & she had them both put back - a grade A & Grade B. 

Mrs M - well one on your 11.Hope you are resting now & hubby looking after you! 

Jelly - congratulations on being PUPO....hate to say it...but you have now joined the 2ww club, which in my opinion is the hardest part of tx....and I'm on 4 days past ET  when is your OTD?

Hello to everyone else. Hope you all have lovely w/e's.

Lots of   &   and   the love labs are getting jiggy tonight all over the country 

Lizard x


----------



## Chandlerino

Yay Jelly on being PUPO - that'll be me tomorrow  

Robinson and Lily - well done girls on getting your lovely eggies xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Liz   test date 10th Feb  
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Chand - will be thinking of you tomorrow    
xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thank you darling xx

 for a string of BFPs xx


----------



## Jelly.B

for sure!!!!! 
what time is your appointment Chand?

Lizard - my acupuncture guy said no hot curries for first week at least, but doesnt mean NO courries at all, just said to stay away from chillies, blackpepper and so on
However, have changed my plan and having fajitas tonight now hehe
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - I so want a curry! Change of plan for us....going to meet hubby for drink, then go to Waitrose & choose dinner....ummmmm...think I might go for fajitas too now! Decisions decisions!


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe   does make me giggle, what are we like lol  

whatever you chose, have a great evening  
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

You too Jelly. Best go make myself look pretty! I'm really looking forward to seeing hubby tonight. Gets a bit dull & boring when I'm working at home all day on my own! I'm actually looking forward to going back into the office on Monday - hoping it will speed up this 2ww


----------



## Mrs M2011

I love it Lizard...Love Labs & Easter...lol...thanks for making me smile! 😄


----------



## Jelly.B

sure it will hun
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks girlies. Yes were very chuffed. Hope some of them make it to Mon  

Jelly- Yah  another PUPO girl for our little thread.   sorry you didn't get any frosties

Lizard- Mmmm fajitas  Our clinic isn't open on weekends to patients as its soooo small but think embrologists are there (I hope )

Vicstar- thanks hun. As above clinic not open on weekends. Hope your ok

Chand-Thanks hun, hope your ok?

Mrs M- congrats on 11. Amazing news 

Hope everyone else is well??

AFM- resting in bed. DH brought me tea in bed on a tray. Weekend of being waited on here I come 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - have a lovely realxing weekend   I am not sure I will join the 2ww thread, will see how I go   but will def pop in here and se how you all are doing  
xxxx


----------



## VixiePie

Good Luck and lotsa love Robinson and Jelly xXx


----------



## Jelly.B

thanks vixiepie, hope you well  
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vix- thanks hun. I've relied to your amazing EC news on other thread

Jelly- I didn't even know there was a 2ww thread. Was just gona stick to the ones I am on

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson  -hehe, me checking things too much lol  have agreat evening  
xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well dunno what drugs they gave me today but all I can do is keep falling asleep! So just on quickly to tell you I got 9 eggs - soooooooooooooooo pleased! will catch up with posts tomorrow when my brain can take it in zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Nicxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Jelly - I'm in at 12.30 but clinic is 1hr 15 mins away so be back late afternoon. 

Question - were you still sore the day after EC? I'm still finding it painful but have been shoving water down my neck  

congrats Knickers x


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Fantastic news hun. Have a good rest 

Chand- good luck for tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks Robinson, you too. Enjoy being waited on...mine is being fab today! x


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic- -well done hun   thinking of you

Chand - I am still sore below, feel very bruised inside to be honest   but think that is mainly because my EC went a little wrong and had to be stitched.. so you might not be as sore as I am ... on the other hand, some girls have been sore for a few days after EC, we are all different.... thinking of you xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

He He I'm back, had loads of kip today and now feel wide awake - long night for me I think...........

Right ok I've had to read the posts and make notes as I'm still very forgetfull so here goes, if I've missed anyone out apologies, its not me its the sedation (look this is the only time I will be able to use this excuse so making the most of it)

Well we have been like the laying shed at Happy Eggs today:-
Mrs M - well done on 11, great crop
Em - brilliant news on your lucky 7 you must be so pleased
Lily 27 - well done hun, dont get too disheartened, there are loads of stories of people getting a bfp with lower numbers and at the end of the day, we are all only having 1 or 2 put back anyway.

Hope you are all resting up and DH's looking after you.

Jelly - congrats on being PUPO my love! the consulatnt told me today that the whole purpose of a fresh cycle is to get embryo(s) to transfer back, the purpose is not to get embryos to freeze so if you do its a bonus but not the sole objective. xx

Chandlerino - good luck for tomorow hun, you will soon be joining the PUPO gang!
Vixie pie - were you having EC today too? how did you get on?

Vicstar - how you getting on with the wait?

Lizard - am gutted on the curry situation. will be insisting DH takes me out before ET on monday to get my fix. love curries (I live not too far from Bradford so curry heaven)

AFM, am in very minor pain so very lucky, havent needed any painkillers since leaving the hosp. Did feel very sick though and had to endure a journey from hell home with a plastic bowl on my lap! Dont think it helped that before hand I was starving as I hadnt been able to eat today and EC was at 11.15 and so when I got back I woofed the sandwhich down and then felt sick. had a lovely kip when I got in and feeling loads better now. didnt feel a thing during EC totally asleep, I remember having a lovely dream and the nurses waking me up and I was really annoyed they were waking me up. the nurse said I was crying!! do not remember that. the consultant told me I had 9 eggs in theatre but thought I'd dreamt that so was so pleased when he came back to the room to tell me for real! the embroyologist confirmed that they'd got 9 eggs, that DH sperm was ok and then said 'we're happy to continue with IVF, are you happy to continue' err, no, dont think we'll bother now? what?

Nicxx


----------



## VixiePie

Nic - Lol at the doc asking you if you still want to go ahead, haha  Many many congrats on your EC - thats a great number, hope they get jiggy with your other halfs sperm and fertilise tonight for you. Will you find out tomorrow? 
I managed to get 19 eggs, though not sure how mature they are, I had over 30 follicles  but I'm at risk of that ovarian hyper syndrome thingy...so I'm praying for my eggs to fertilise and my body to be ok lol

Sending much luck and love to you all xXx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Vixie, thats great news on the egg front, I think they have to wait till the follicle is a certain size so hopefully you will have lots of mature ones in the ones they have collected rom. From what I've read loads of water helps prevent OHSS so  carry on with the water, keep sloshing! xx

waiting for a phone call tomorrow to see how many embies we have so just      tonight for us all

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- glad your back.   love the egg comments. I really am   it is lucky 7 for us. We don't get our phone call til Mon. Think I may go   . Hope you have a good rest this weekend and good luck with your call hun

xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all hope you dont mind me posting x
I'm 24 o/h 32(getting married in 3months) have been ttc for 6 years suffered m/c at 9weeks in 2009 has lap and dye done in sept 11 found to have pco,endometriosis and both tubes now blocked( consultant seems to think blockage could be from infection I had after mc) anyways refd for nhs ivf in sept and well here we are now I start injections tomorrow (terrified) using suprecur and then using menopur in the next few weeks. I'm on my own in all this till my o/h comes home on the 17th feb ish ( he's in the army and based in Ireland and I live in the midlands) so I would love to have that extra support and support others if you will have me that is 
Lots of luck to you all Danni x


----------



## Robinson84

Morning all

Dannib- Welcome hun. Good luck with your tx. Once you get used to the injections you'll be fine. I'm sorry to hear of your m/c  but your on the road now to having your dreams come true and having a family  Keep us all posted were all a friendly bunch and happy to help as nearly all of us on this thread are doing it for the first time also. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, hello Dannib and welcome, we will take good care of you  

Nic, that really did make me giggle re eggs. My clinic wrights he number on your hand so when you wake up thats the first thing you can look at   getting very excited for your call!!!!
Robinson  - bet you are going a bit   I would be too! But there will be such good news at the end o it   so worth the wait, and you know what, a weekend always flies past!
Chand - thinking if you
VixiPie - drink that water!!! even after having ET you are still at risk of OHSS so very imp that you drink 2l a day thru out the 2ww. You doing ever so well yho!

Hello to everyone else  
AFM - feel a bit knocked for 6 still, but hoping after a weekend on sofa I will be ok and up and running around   man running around for me at mo, well he has been for the last 4weeks now, bless him. Altho, starting to annoy me slightly that he is always around hehehe, osz, know I am cruel lol. 
xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning Jelly

Thanks hun. Your right the weekend always does fly by  
Snap I have my man running around after me  Just had breakfast in bed. Hope you feel better too hun. Cannot believe your PUPO!! Sooooo excited. Whens OTD?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

feels really weird..... OTD 10th Feb. You are not far behind!!!!   xx


----------



## Robinson84

No if my 7 make it  then ET either Mon or Wed. We will be very close if its Mon for me  
Hope your not too sore hun 
I we go for ET mon we get a choice of 1 or 2. I'm swaying for two. What made you decide one? 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hey Dannib, welcome. I'm sure you'll find this site really useful. It's certainly been a big help to me.

Good luck with the injections, once you've got the first one out of the way you'll wonder what all the worry was about. I came to look forward to doing them as it finally felt like we were doing something.  Have you got the auto inject thingy...that can sometimes make it easier. 

Good luck

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I could have had 2, I dont think there is a law saying that you cant have 2 put back, but some doctors will advice you agains it. My doc would always recommend one, but it was down to me. 
The way I looked at it was.. well, had a few things happening in my head hehe.. if I had 2 medium good embryos, I would go for two, if I had one really good one, I would go for one. Thing is, I have never really wanted to have twins, that is just my opinion. Of course if I did, you just deal with it dont you, but it isnt something that I would choose going forward. Dubble buggie, bouble eveything.. costs..but this is just MY view on things, everyone is different. And I would like to have another child in lets say 3 years time again.. cant see myself doing so if I had twins hehe. If this doesnt work, then maybe I look at having 2 next time, but think I would have to have a big think about it, just dont think its something that I have ever wanted... 
It is hard, well for some, to think about this, as it will chance your life forever.  
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies!

Jelly - how you feeling today? Your OTD is same as mine even tho i had ET earlier than you   think i might test a couple of days early   

Robinson - not long now hun!!  Bet ya getting excited now

Hey Danni welcome to the thread, you will get tons of support on here. Dont worry about injections you will be fine, once you done 1st one its easy   

Nic - good luck  today    for your embies x

Mrs M - well done    for your embies too x

Lizard - how are you today??

Sorry if missed anyone, its busy on here now!!! AFM going    still, only 4dpt, planning a weekend of baking and visiting people to keep busy.  DH working so house to myself.  Not good for the 2ww google searching!!!! Anyone know a cheap site to buy HPTs?? 

Love and    to all xx


----------



## Dannib247

Thanks for the reply Hun x
Yes have the auto inject thing the click makes me jump I can imagine it to be very loud at 6 in the morning how are you getting on with treatment are you doing any added extras like reflexology or acupuncture etc x


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - yes, how come you test later?
what is the HPTs about? Myabe I am a little too thick hehe.. think I am going to try and just get on with life, no testing anything for me lol, would oonly screw with my brain lol.
I am ok thanks, just sore below after EC but hping I will feel better after weekend  
xx


----------



## vicstar

Jelly - my clinic  says to test  18 days after ET cos of pregnyl    thing is by 10th Feb it will have been 24 days since hcg shot so im pretty sure it will be gone by then! I have to do a HPT and then ring clinic with result. Do you go for a blood test? I am getting on with life but it is hard to not think about it and i can't help that    altho i am very relaxed and not stressed about everything which is good for me!!

Danni - i haven't been doing anything extra apart fro looking after myself, drinking plenty of water and trying    to eat healthy!! Quite a few of the ladies on here do acupuncture tho, and enjoy it. I tried it a couple of years ago when all this started but didn't enjoy it, but each to their own.


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- its a hard one 1or2  Will wait and see what Mon brings and have a feeling me and DH will have some thinking to do 

Vicstar- Yes excited but very nervous as have to wait til Mon for our phone call.    our lucky 7 made it through the weekend

MrsM- Morning, hope your well?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - make sense now   my clinic just told me to do a normal pregnancy test on the 10th, see what is says, call them and take it from there. Happy with that as dont want too much to think about right now hehe. Thing is hun, know its hard... but there is nothing really you,me, anyone can do now, its all out of our hands... happy thoughts ok     

have you tried amazon?? they are pretty good for most stuff  
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson  -yes, lots too think of, I envy ppl that so certain of it  
You will do what is right for you  
xx


----------



## vicstar

Yep just ordered em now bargain won't arrive until end of next week so won't be tempted cos i aint paying Boots prices!!  I agree if they are going to implant then that will happen anyway, which is why other than being careful not doing anything different._  _


----------



## Jelly.B

very true, just get moving   its really good to move arond to get that bloodflow going in your body   i am heading out for long walks when my below feels a bit better, hopefully after weekend  
xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Dani, I was worried about the click, but once the syringe is loaded up with your dose, the click doesn't happen. Best of luck.

Just had the call to advise ET is on Monday!  Eeeek!

Feeling very uncomfortable today, particularly when walking around, must be bruised in side, and I was in a lot of pain when I came round.

I do struggle sitting still and doing nothing though, so not really helping myself.

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all hope we are ok! 

Had the Phone call this morning all 3 eggs have been fertilised!  ET is scheduled for Monday!  

So mrs m we will be on 2ww with jelly!  

X


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi all

well not brill news today only 2 out of 9 have fertilised   . 2 were immature and the remaining 5 havent fertilised. thea re going to leave them another 24 hours to see if any do fertilise but she said the chances were <10%

trying to stay positive for my 2 little 'uns, lets hope they can make it to ET on monday

Nicx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Fingers crossed for you Nic 💗💗💗

Great news lilly.  

Busy Monday coming up then folks!  Feeling a bit in limbo today, just want them back in.


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- Fantastic news on all 3 hun 

MrsM- I feel your limbo  I'm in limbo til call on Mon

Nic-   2s great hun. It only takes one. You'll be having them both put back then 

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Officially PUPO! 

2 embryos on board 1 x 4 cell & 1x 2 cell with no fragmentation - perfect according to the embryologist bloke.

I was so stressed about having a small amount of eggs and only 2 fertilising; then having a 2 day transfer but really once they are back in its down to nature even with a 5 day blast. Gutted I have nothing frozen but its the way it goes sometimes and DH and I have already got a plan B if it doesn't work out.


----------



## vicstar

Nic -            there is still a chance don't give up hope     

Chand - congrats!!!  

Lily - wishing tons of lck for monday   ooh there is loads of us now!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Chand- congrats hun on being PUPO 

Vicstar- we'll all be on the 2ww soon 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

well girls there is nothing more sure to play with your emtions than IVF. the highs and lows. we have just had another phone call from the lab to say a further 2 eggs have shown signs of fertilisation! we'll know more tomorrow so keeping everything crossed that we have some improvement with our 4 (yes 4!!!) embies tomorrow!!!!

Nicxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Hi girls, ET this morning - one grade bb (?) blast embie transferred and hopefully at least one to freeze but won't know that until tomorrow for some reason.  I went for accu after and felt chilled and relaxed, am just about to send a text to the people I work with to advise I'll be off for a week, looking forward to lots of r & r and hopefully not too much pimping  

Hope everyone is going well, congrats to all girls who have had ecor et in the past few days - its a big achievement to get to this stage xxx

quick Q - is a facial ok during 2ww?


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG girls, how much have I missed!!! wow, busy Monday coming up!
Chand  -sooo happy for you! well done you, let your body do its *thing* now lol  
mrsc - hurrah!! so exciting isnt it   I would say a facial is fine during 2ww yes, but thats just my opinion lol. Treat yourself!
Nic - wooooow, embryos get jiggy, get jiggy, get jiggy      
Robinson - is it Monday yet!!!!! cant wait for it!! xx
mrsM - bet you cant wait either, sooooonnnnn  
lily  - just want to scream, so excited for all of us  
vic - hope you enjoying the weekend hun

Cant believe how busy this Monday will be!! I just simply cant wait!!! This is the lucky thread girls, just know it!!! 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- I'm overjoyed for you!!! Sooooooooooo pleased   Go embies!! When we first started and somebody said its like a rollacoaster they weren't half wrong girls 

Jelly- I'm excited for us all too. I have a good feeling about our little thread too  Two more sleeps to go 

MrsC- Congrats on being PUPO

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

lots of love and luck to all our ladies on here  Not long now for any of us. Hoping and praying for us all xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Sorry to ask this everyone but was reading up ivf and came across lots of forums that said doctors recommend sex the night before ET! Have any of you been told this? I didn't even think about it but then I typed in intercourse before embryo transfer and loads came up! Is it just me been stupid? 

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Not heard that one Lilly , tbh I'm still in so much pain from EC yesterday I can't see it happening...lol...😜


----------



## Lilly27

Lol that's what I was thinking!!!   I can't stop popping off either don't know if that's the med but that would spoil the mood lol! 

Just thought I'd check


----------



## Dannib247

Can't imagine that was be nice for the consultant at the et either lol x


----------



## Chandlerino

I'm still in pain from EC and can't imagine having sex last night before my transfer today  

Still spotting as well....... yuk! glad though that I've said goodbye to the botty bombs - they were truly disgusting!


----------



## Mrs M2011

ALOL at botty bombs!... Vile things, I'd actually rather be injecting myself!


----------



## Chandlerino

they look like bullets rather than bombs - I agree vile things. How come with all this advanced medicine they haven't come up with anything better than that! 

I am feeling quite lost without injections to do


----------



## Mrs M2011

Me too (missing injections). Never thought I'd say that a few weeks ago!

Yes, I agree there should be a better alternative...I actually looked forward to injections, but not these 😳


----------



## Lizard39

Morning ladies,

As more and more of you are reaching ET and your 2ww, thought i'b share a post I posted on a different thread as thought it would help you....



Lizard39 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies & congratulations on being PUPO. Thought I'd start the day with a positive post;
> 
> 1) firstly I feel so much better this w/e. I now realise being at home all last week (mon-wed as sick and thurs-fri working from home) wasn't the best for me. I think it was the working from home part that got to me and I was bored and a teeny-weeny bit fed up. This w/e I was out for a drink with hubby on Friday night, popped to the shops yesterday for an hour and ended up going out for dinner with friends last night. The net result....I have enjoyed myself, laughed and actually forgot about the 2ww quite abit. So, my words of wisdom...plan some nice things in your 2ww as makes time go by quicker and you'll feel better
> 
> 2) the friends we went out for dinner with are about 30 weeks pregnant with ICSI. My friend did NOT experience any symptoms in her 2ww...so no implantation bleeding/spotting, no cramps, no lower back ache, no nausea, no sore (.)(.) etc, etc. I wanted to share this with everyone and say 'we are all completely different and our bodies react differently'. Some ladies will have no symptoms, some will have lots and some will have afew and get a BFP  and others will have no symptoms, some will have lots of symptons and some will have afew and get a BFN .
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful relaxing Sunday & sending much
> 
> Lizard xxxx


----------



## Dannib247

Very busy day tomorrow by the looks of things! Best of luck to you all! X
The girls in the 2ww lots of pampering me thinks I hope your embies stay shall be praying for you x
As for me 1st injection done didn't use the auto ject the sound was far to loud for 6am and the idea that the needle is thrown in quickly didn't sit well I'm such a wimp! I didn't feel a thing doing it myself so I'm relived I'm now not as nervous to be doing it every day x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks for the post Lizard.  I'm just worried that moving around too much might dislodge it?! Am I being daft  

My friends know I'm out of action the next couple of weeks, but none know why as I haven't told anyone apart from our parents and my manager that we are doing this. For me this is the best way of dealing with it and and has given me opportunities to see people and know its not going to come up in conversation. 

I've been quite looking forward to the next two weeks, I've sky plussed tv programmes and saved some books to read which I had for Christmas, it's been soooooo long since DH and I had a holiday I'm going to pretend I'm somewhere hot and sunny.  

At the moment I'm still of the mindset that this is a normal weekend and I'm back in work tomorrow...it really hasn't sunk in yet that I'm off, I'm not very good at winding down.

 for everyone xxx


----------



## VixiePie

MrsM - Hi, sounds like you've got the next 2 weeks planned - sounds good to me lol. Just to let you know that moving around and walking doesn't dislodge the embie, if anything it helps the blood flow to the womb. You shouldn't be out playing squash or doing anything over the top, but normal walking/shopping etc is fine    Good luck xXx

Danni - Well done on your first injection and doing it yourself  XxX

Lizard - thanks for the post hun, very inspiring  xXX

Hugs and love to you all xXx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thank you, I'll put shopping on my to-do list then, always a good distraction when I need it.


----------



## Robinson84

Lily-   I can't even think about   right now and def would be very embarassing at ET

Lizard- thanks for post hun

I just popped on to wish all the girls going for EC and ET tomorrow lots of luck. Sending you all loads of       , love and   

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Mrs M - I had ET last Monday and pretty much did nothing Monday afternoon, Tues & Wed, apart from I catching up on tv, mags, reading books etc. Thurs & Fri I worked from home, so again didn't really do anything physically, apart from walk into the village - about 7 mins which I enjoyed. I have so enjoyed this weekend as been with hubby & friends which is a huge distraction & haven't done anything strenuous. This afternoon we are going for a wonder around the garden centre & then watching a movie - again nothing strenuous,but just getting out and about. I've not lifted anything heavy since ET & don't intend to til now outcome of tx - even got the cleaner coming in afew extra hours and doing all the ironing! I luxury I know, but what the hell.....it's cheap compared to the cost of IFV! 

Em - how you feeling? I'm so excited for you tomorrow xxx 

VixiePie - enjoy you're Sunday afternoon! 

Love to all Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Just want to wish all girls having scans and EC and ET tomorrow best of super duper luck! Will be thinking of you all  
xxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Hope we are all ok! Hope ur resting!!! 

Just wanted to ask a question for those who are using the pessaries, I've been told take them in the morning and at night, so do I insert one before ET tomorrow? It's been a bit stupid I know but they didn't tell me so I'm not sure! 

Good luck to everyone doing EC  and ET tomorrow! Hope it goes well xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone is well...havent been on for a while so need to read through and have a catch up x

Lily27 - Hiya, im taking pessaries at the moment on 2ww and was told to take one on the morning of et. Good luck for tomorrow 

Good luck o all the ladies having EC and ET tomorrow xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Lilly, i am on 2ww and i take pessarie morning and night but on day of ET, i was told to do it straight after ET not before. Something about access   ! Ring the clinic to double check, good luck hun x

Hope everyone else is well today!?


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- I'm feeling very nervous as do not know what to expect tomorrow. Abit like every other step of the way  I'm excited too at the thought of having some embies waiting for us 

Lily- I take 3 pessaries every night. Seems all our clinics are different

xxx


----------



## Guest

lily - think vicstar may be right as depends if you are doing them vaginally or rectally. would be best to double check xx


----------



## vicstar

Robinson - thinking of you tomorrow, its a horrible wait int it, really drags. I know i had 5 days of it!!     for you. The ET itself is nothing to worry about, bit like a smear and over in a few mins. 

Nat - how are you coping??


----------



## Guest

Vicstar - officially gone   lol just counting the days down now. I really didnt think i would be like this though x How are you finding it? x


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- thanks hun, soon be here. Not long for you know til OTD  Will you be the first on our thread or Lizard?

Nat- hope your ok hun

xxx


----------



## Guest

Robinson - Thanks hun im not doing too bad x how are you? i cant keep up with everyone   xx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - think I'm the first OTD, as Vicstar has a long wait between EC& OTD, as different clinics do different things! This time next week I'm   I've got a BFP - as testing next Sunday!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - wow, you testing next Sunday!!! wow!!! exciiiiiitttinnng!!!!!!! 
xx


----------



## vicstar

Yep i have a ridiculos long wait of 18 days post ET  . I think its Lizard, Nat and then me but i am going to test i think early on 7th  !!! Cos really it isn't early by everyone else's clinics, i think most are 14days post ET so that for me is 7th!! 

Keeping everything crossed for ya Lizard     xx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - you test when ever it feels right for you   hope you doing ok  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Wow this really is getting exciting. Nat,Lizard and Vicstar testing within days of each other. Feel nervous for you all already 

Nat- i'm good thanks, just waiting on my phone call tomorrow to see how our eggs did and how many fertilised  Scary. Hows 2ww going?

Jelly- I agree test when you feel is right for you 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

big day for you tomorrow Robinson   will be thinking of you  
xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

what a weekend. spent most of it in a frenzy thinking about out embies. anyway the upshot is that the original 2 are loking good and going to be transferred tomorrow. the other 2 late starters hadnt divided when the clinic rang but they will check tomrorrow and theres potential for freezing but depends on lost of factors so not really getting our hopes up on that one.

Just praying out 2 little embies stay with us  

Em good luck for ET tomorrow. will be thinking of you. havent got the brain power to work out whats happening to everyone else but sending lots of love and   

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - soooo excited for you! will be thinking of you and those little embries  
xxx


----------



## rubyree

Hi Ladies,
I'm new here looking for some support...
I start my meds in Feb once I start my cycle, prob around 10th, I have my hospital appointment tmrw to go through meds ect, really nervous, this is my firt time with IVF....BTW I am 40 DH is 41 all my tests so far have come bak ood and his counts have come back good too....  but I don't know what to expect....


----------



## Guest

Robinson- Good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you   2ww is just dragging for me feels more like the 2yr wait   x

Jelly - Hope you well hun x

Nic - Good luok for tomorrow hun x

Ruby - welcome hun, good luck for your appointment tomorrow hope all goes well x


----------



## Jelly.B

Rybyree - welcome hun   this is a great thread, we will all take good care of you  

Nat - hiya, ohh noo, get busy and try not to think about it lol   I am doing fine thanks   Far too early for me to even worry about anything, and its no good anyway, its up to the body now lol. I find that having acupuncture still really helps relaxing   Got a busy week coming up and really looking forward to it   haircut, acupuncture, pedicure, night away Friday with man at a lush hotel   so plenty to keep my mind busy hehe

xx


----------



## Guest

Jelly - Thats great hun, im looking forward to this wekkend too as its my dhs birthday on the 5th so will have all the family over for dinner and then ive got a few suprises for him   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

ohhh sounds great       xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

hi girls,

hope everybodys having a great weekend.

there seem to be a few et's tomorrow - good luck everybody.  someone was asking about pessary the morning of et - my clinic told me not to do it that mornign until after the procedure

afm- my clinic foned this mornign to say we have one embie to freeze which I am over the moon about.  I'm so glad now that we only transferred one blast yesterday

oh by the way I'm testing on the 7th (if i can last that long) so there are quite a few in an around that date.

tell me this - with my iui's i have to take inj after the procedure I think every other day for a week and they told me that this would give a false positive.  would the same happen with ivf?  I'm only on pessaries now xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks girls. Will be thinking of you all too 

Nic- good luck for tomorrow hun. I may be having ET Wed depends how our embies are doing

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Goooooooooooooood luck everyone  Lots of positivity on here  

Robinson - Will be thinking of you  as I get my results tomorrow, wondering how your wee embies are doing haha  Hope your results  are positive  

Mrs Cabbage - Yay to getting an embie to freeze, thats great news  Good luck of OTD

Jelly - SOunds like you have the perfect week planned, enjoy  xxx

Nic - Whoop good luck for your ET tomorrow and to your embies  xXX

Everyone else - Good luck and lots of love and positive vibes for your treatment/ET/EC and OTD - praying for us all xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been on since I last posted, quite a while ago! It's been quite busy round here, have been helping out with my sisters new baby and my poor sister is feeling really tired so I offered to do a night shift, and now I am really feeling it   

Have been dutifully getting on with the nightly injections, day 6 now, only headaches and constipation (TMI) to report so far..oh, and a bit of tiredness, but I don't notice it during the day. The pages have skipped loads since I was last on so I will start reading them now to catch up on how you lovelies have been getting on, good luck to you all wherever you are


----------



## Lizard39

Just popping in tonight to send everyone   &   for the week ahead whether you have EC, ET, scans, starting injections of on the 2ww.

Much love to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## VEC

Hi all

Just crashing in to say to mrs cabbage that I assume your injection when doing iui was pregnyl and yes that would have skewed a pregnancy test result.  Your pessaries are presumably progesterone so they won't have any effect on a pregnancy test.  If you did own egg ivf this time round, then you presumably did a trigger injection, and once that's out of your system (can take about ten days) your pregnancy test shouldn't be affected by it.

Good luck to everyone

VEC X


----------



## Dannib247

Thinking of everyone today hope everything goes well x
My second day of suprecur today wasn't as smooth as yesterday think because I wasn't as nervous my body didn't pump as much adrenaline so I felt everything  and the solution was cold oh well learning curve going to warm up a touch tomorrow lol x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Danni, that was why I ended up using auto inject. 

The first couple days were great but like you say, there's a lot of adrenalin pumping. 
Give it a try, if you don't like it then stop, but honestly you've got a lot of injections ahead if you and soon you'll be doing them twice a day so you don't want to end up phobic about giving them. Practising with it empty is far scarier than actually using it.
Best of luck. x


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone hope u are all ok! 

Just had the call from the hospital it's not going to be today they said Wednesday day 5! 

Good luck to everyone for today xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

lilly - that is great news!!!!!! 5 day blast      
xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Thanks jelly, I was a bit confused(which doesn't take much) I don't fully understand why they wait to day 5 ! I guess I better get reading! Lol! 

Hope ur doing ok x


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Lily- fantastic news

AFM- well I had the call which DH took as was too nervous too  5 out of 7 fertilised  1 abnormal so thats not with us now . The other 4 are really good quality between grade 3-4 and 3 are doing well with the fourth a little slower. So we are going to 5dt too on Wed!!!! OMG!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well today?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson  - hooooowwww exciting!!!!!!!!! well done you  
xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Oh robinson that is good so lots of strong ones! We will def be on our 2ww together testing on the same day   

Jelly it's all happening! you taking it easy? 

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

so happy for you both!!! roll on wed!!!!  

I am doing fine hun   been taking it easy all weekend as been sore below after EC but now finally feel better enough to head out for some shopping and bits woohooo   just need to get some fresh air lol, and a long nice walk in the cold  
xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Wahoo Robinson fantastic news hun, really excited for you    You too Lilly   

Hey Jelly, its lovely out today.  Definitely makes you feel better getting out into fresh air.  Take it easy x


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks ladies sooooo excited!!

Lily- Yah a 2ww twin  Will be interesting to see if our clinics give us the same OTD  Sounds like we've both got some strong ones

Jelly- sounds lovely going out. I'm not aloud, orders from DH  lol. So apart from popping out for an hour for sunday roast yesterday I have been chilling all weekend. Mmmm what film to watch today 

Vicstar- hows you today? replied to you on other thread

Hope everyone else is well??

Nic- thinking of you today for ET

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Nic - hope et went well for you - piece of cake!

Doofus - glad you're getting on well with inj - they're not too bad once you get in the swing of it and it will be worth it

Dannib -I sometimes for the suprecur cold as well - the liquid going in is actually worse than the needle!

Lilly & Robinson - I had a day5 trans as well on saturday past - think we're the only ones, good to have  buddies - I was feeling lonely!  How long afetr a day 5 are you gonna wait to test? (I know I'm bad) we also got a snowbaby out of it too so fingers crossed for you guys

Jelly - you're brave going for a walk, its baltic here where I am !


AFM - No symptoms at all - is that bad?  I already know its a stupid question as loads of girls have no symps at all!!  Well I'm just obsessing here as you can gather!  Going out now to visit my friend who is just about to start treatment, its good to be able to talk openly to one 'real' person xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi All

just a quickie to let you know I'm officially PUPO (cant tell you how long I've waited to type that!!!). I had to take a tranquiliser/sedative (like diazepam but starts with L) so am feeeling very tired and sleepy, ooh, I've been really drugged up recently. 2 embies on board, got a photo (?) the other 2 were not good enough to be frozen but not feeling too down about that, just glad i had 2 good 'uns to transfer. Thought I would feel magically different but don't feel different at all!!

Now just going to set my stall out for the next couple of weeks. I learnt a valuable lesson whilst stimming and having follie scans as I got myself really down comparing myself to everyone else and feeling completely inadequate. so for the sake of my sanity I've decided not to join a 2ww thread as I think I will end up winding myself up into a frenzy! I am also not doing any hpt (pleeease remind me of this if I waver) as the results cant be relied on and I'll just end up upsetting myself or if its positive I wont believe it anyway so it wont reassure me. And I'm also not saying when my OTD is (although I'm sure you can work it out, lol), its not that I don't want you to know, I just want to be able to digest the news in my own time and share it when I'm ready to share it, whatever it may be.  so these are my coping strategies for the next 2 weeks, let the waiting commence!!!

Em- fab news on your embies, I don't know how you managed to wait all weekend! and blasts too, thats amazing, so pleased for you, will be thinking about you on Wednesday.

Lily 27 - great news for you too hun, another blast ET on wed. 

Mrs cabbage - in some respect maybe no symptoms is a good thing, as you said its no indicator of not being pregnant and if you were having symptoms you'd be driving yourself mad thinking about them so perhaps no symptoms is better!!! Easy for me to say. I'm sure you will be giving me the same advice in a few days, lol

Dannib - you can numb the injection site with ice or can get EMLA or ELMA cream from the chemist which numbs it if it is bothering you. I found that you just have to jab it in, if you take your time or hesitate, it hurts!!

Jelly - glad you are feeling a bit better hun, you did have a bad time with EC. Sounds like DH is looking after you 

vicstar hows the waiting going hun?

Vixie pie, how are you?

Love to everyone else, gotta go feeling very sleepy.....

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Congrats on being officially PUPO!! Soooo pleased for you. I too am not joining the 2ww thread as too will drive myself crazy . I completely understand why your keeping your OTD to yourself too. Its a hard enough time as it is. 

Mrs C- thanks hun. Mmmm I have already been looking at the calender to see when the earliest I could test  but I know DH will not allow   this as doesn't want to get our hopes up. So think if I can make it will be waiting until OTD. I feel 10days post 5td is ok but whatever feels right for you I suppose  I'm   we get some frosties too

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - well done you hun!!!!   like you and Robinson, I havent either joined 2ww thread, too much for me at mo, and I wont be doing any of those tests either, would stress me out lol, but everyone is different   you have a rest and let those embies get comfy and snuggled up  

Robinson - nice relaxing isnt it   I just really want to move around as so good for bloodflow    and sitting around for too long would prob start messing with my head hehe, but we do what feels right for one and each. Sounds like you doing ever so well  
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Congratulations Nic!!    for ya hun!! I have done similar at work. Told a couple of my close work friends that i have had ET but that the test date is 3 weeks away (it nearly is anyway but they don;t need to know that   ). 

Anyway anyone else i have told em that i am having a frozen cycle cos i was overstimming so need to have a break. I know it is a lie but cos they knew i was having the treatment i wanted a way around telling em the whole truth. At least this way if i get a positive    then i can keep it quiet for a little bit longer.

So i don't blame you and you should do what is right for you hun xx  

AFM having a bit of brown discharge today. Hoping its nothing to worry about but will have to just wait and see, nothing i can do now    Feel ok otherwise no pain or anything.


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar-  dont worry too much re discharge, sure its just the implantation   you doing ever so well hun  
xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

vicstar you've made me LOL as I've done the same thing with my mum and a close friend, told them its a 3ww as well. Just felt we needed time to get used to the result as a couple, whatever the result it. ooh the lying we do!


----------



## Dannib247

Congratulations on being pupo ladies (would appreciate if someone could tell me whT the breviation means lol I've got a good idea but want to make sure  ) it's a stressful time as it is without joint a 2ww thread have you all got much planned over the next few weeks to take your mind off things xSending liars of pma to you all x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

he he Dannib its 'Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise'!  xx


----------



## Dannib247

Sorry about the typo serves me right for using my phone in a rush lol liars should have been lots! X
Thanks for the help Hun x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks for making me laugh with your typos Danni , just what I needed...you also asked the question re 
PUPO which I didn't know the answer to either...I can confidently now admit to being PUPO without feeling a twit!  

Hope everyone is ok...PUPO or otherwise


----------



## knickerbockerglory

well thats the best thing about this thread, we are all newbies to this so we can all ask questions without feeling like divvies  xx


----------



## Doofuz

Morning ladies   

I just typed out a whole page of personals and clicked post for it to come back with 'problem loading page'! I hate it when that happens. I can't do it all again I'm afraid, I have work starting in a bit. Good luck for ET's and EC's. Those with embies on board and officially PUPO, take it easy and don't worry too much. If you are just starting out or still early on, it gets easier as you get used to it, and like others have said, once into the routine you start to kind of...enjoy it   

I am on day 6 of DR and still no major symptoms. I had an awful night of sleep the night before last, I had 2 hours if I was lucky. Last night was much better but then I did have my Ipod to help me this time. The headaches aren't as bad as they were.  AF has arrived with the same vengeance it always does. I just hope it doesn't last too long, it's normally about 7 days but last month was 2, better since my laparoscopy 

Anyway, have a good day whatever you are up to. Smile and laugh lots


----------



## Dannib247

Day 3 of suprecur I can safely say I'm getting the hang of this! Tried using the autoject again but cannot bring myself to press the dreaded button so again I did it myself no stinging on burning either I did warm to syringe up for a minute in the palm of my hand not sure if it was beneficial or not hey ho!
Meant to ask at work yesterday I felt like I kept peeing myself (sorry tmi) when I checked it was White discharge did anyone else get excessive discharge this early on in treatment?
Also when do I call it a day at the gym I tend to go 3-4 times a week or if I can't be bothered do a work out DVD 2 times a week x


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

How are we all today?

AFM- had terrible night last night with loads of sharp pains and period pains  Not sure if this normal. Just gona rest up today ready for ET tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Robinson - I kept getting period like pains running up to ET, I was told it was my ovarys fixing themselves and not to worry, AF won't come along 

Hope everyone is well this morning, I just popped on to say hi  xXx


----------



## Robinson84

Vix- thanks hun. Was hoping it was nothing to worry about. Congrats on being PUPO. Did you have 2 put back? xxx


----------



## twoweekwait

hello ladies. Im on my first round of IVF after 2 embryos were transferred a week last Monday. Egg collection was on 18th january and this is the longest week (and a bit) of my life!!. I am going seriously crazy. Tomorrow is day 14. I am having a pregnancy test on Thursday morning at my IVF clinic. I am getting flutters and twinges and I also had some slight spotting yesterday. I also had night sweats last night which is what I get the night before a period so Im all over the place today. If it is going to fail, do we know when is the most common day past transfer that an IVF round can fail? Also any ideas to keep me occupied until thursday morning. I cant make anymore cushions or cakes... and the carpet has been over hoovered and the tops on the kitchen over cleaned!!.


----------



## Robinson84

Twowee- welcome hun, congrats on being PUPO and doing sooooo well. I'm having ET tomorrow and this is my first time as all the other ladies on this thread its there first ivf cycle too. I've joined netflix on a free trial so films galore for me and relaxing  I'm not going to be doing any cleaning gona leave that upto DH and take full advantage of 2wks of R&R  Keep positive hun as there are so many amazing stories coming through daily. I heard of three women in the last 5 days all bleed and spotting and got BFPs

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi twoweek!! I am on 2ww too, its a nightmare. Haha made me laugh - cushion making etc!! I'm thinking of opening a cake shop, never baked as much in my life. Sick of looking at carrot cake!!   Fancy coming to my house and doing my cleaning!!! Good luck hun.

Good luck today Robinson i'm thinking of you    

AFM - Well it all went tits up yesterday    Had some more spotting and by the afternoon it was pink so rang hospital and they said to carry on with pessaries, its too soon to tell anything yet and this happens to some ladies. I got myself all in a tizz at work, really upset felt trapped cos i couldn't say anything and ended up blurting it all out like a right idiot   .  I had told em all in the morning that i hadn't had ET and then by 3pm told em it was bull**** and that i was bleeding and had ET last week.  Totally freaked out, bluberring etc.  Anyway they were brilliant, made me go home to chill out, which i did. DH came home and looked after me.  

As for today, still had a bit of spotting this morning, was in agony from 3am this morning with AF type pains. Didn't dare get up to the loo cos petrified what i might see   , so led there until 5.30am desperate for a wee until i dared get up and all i had was same yakky discharge (sorry tmi) no blood  

Come to work this morning cos i thought well i can't do anything about it, i can sit at home on my own all day not daring to do anything and be a miserable cow or i can pull myself together and carry on as normal   . Nothing i or anyone else can do now. It isn't over yet i know and still got some hope cos AF would be due now so maybe it is just a bit of that as so early. Anyway only time will tell      

Just wanted to wish all of you the best of luck, thinking of you all and       for you xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar-   hope your ok today. I think your right going to work and taking your mind off it. Stay positive as it is def not over yet  Can't believe you have another 10 days to go til OTD  Are you gona test ealry? Did you have 5dt?  xxx


----------



## vicstar

Yep 5 dt.  TBH i think that i will wait until 10th Feb cos i have had an early miscarrige before and it is the worst feeling. I would rather wait until 10th when it is more likely to be a definite positive. Ha i say that but i have some clear blues coming this weekend from Amazon and once they are in the house who knows what could happen   !!


----------



## Mrs M2011

Morning everyone...hope you're all feeling ok.? today, so far, is my first day since beginning of Jan without pain which is quite refreshing!

Just a quick, and possibly TMI question re Cyclogest...anyone know how long they take to dissolve, or whatever they do...as I could really do with going to the loo and I only popped it in 30 mins ago? I've counted them up and I don't have any 'spares'.

Thanks x


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - chin up hun, our bodies is all over the place so no wonder it *reacts* in different ways. Thinking of you  
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

mrsm -  go to the loo hun, run run run hehe. They only take 20min or so to dissolve  
xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thank you,..I'm off! 🚽🚽🚽


----------



## P4TP

Good luck vicstar  thinking of u , I had collection on 19th and are clinic says to test 16days after that which is the 4th feb. I need to know either way so will be testing on or before then , u r braver than me .


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning all

Vicstar, sending big    , you are right to be positive today and get out, and also it could be implantation bleeding hun, it aint over yet!

Mrs M - jellys right, go, go, go!!

Jelly - hope you are looking after the two of you and relaxing well  

Robinson, how you doing today, hun, have the pains settled down? bet you cant wait till tomorrow, soon be on board!

Vixiepie, how you doing today? 

2WW - welcome, I only had ET yesterday and I'm bored already!!!! gonna be a long 2 weeks! I don't get paid leave for IVF so have arranged to work from home for the majority of the next 2 weeks, got the occasional meeting in the office but nothing strenuous. This all sounded great but have realised that because I'm WORKING I cant really get out and about. feel like I'm in confinement for the next two weeks. so sorry ladies will be here all the time - need human beings to speak to!!

AFM well this morning spilt loads of water in the kitchen all amongst our alcohol 'store' which is quite big at the moment given that I'm not drinking and people brought loads of bottles around at xmas. anyway I started lifting all these bottles off the floor so i could clean the water up, did most of it before i realised I'm not supposed to do anything strenuous. aaaarrrrrggghhhhhh!!!!!! so the kitchen work surfaces are littered with bottles, it looked like a 10 pin bowling alley, will have to wait for DH to come home from work to put them back!

Nicx


----------



## twoweekwait

A friend of mine told me that in the 2ww you need to keep your hands and feet warm ladies. Wear gloves out in this cold weather. I take my slippers to work and they all think im going mad. Luckily the cold weather is giving me an excuse. Also they look like Ugg boots so no one tells me I cant. (apart from the ones that think 36 year olds are too old for Uggs). Stuff em!.  I sit with a halogen fire on them all day everyday and they are toastie warm. The hands keep warm because of the typing. I do have a flush on my face all day from the warm but hey, who cares Im currently PUPO!. I am trying to stay positive which is what people are telling me. I try to talk to positive people who's lives are going to plan. Selfish I know but Im avoiding talking to people (just for the moment) who are having problems in their own lifes with money and relationships etc, as it brings me down and I cant take on other peoples emotions at the moment as I have enough to cope with myself. I watch one born every minute and although it leaves me feeling very sorry for myself and hating some stupid women (and men) on it, I cant resist it. The woman who for example was disappointed that her 5th child was a mistake and that she didnt want another girl as she already had 3. I was ready to put my fist through the telly. Hormones eh! haha! 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all. You all seem very positive which i think helps not just yourselves but others on this forum.


----------



## vicstar

Totally agree with you 2week, thats why i have come to work today.  They all treat me same, no pussy footing around me and all that, and we have a good laugh and its definitely what is needed on this horrendous 2ww!! 

Thanks ladies for your support.  I have had my rant now and feel tons better, sometimes it just has to be said and then you feel better.  What will be will be!!!


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

How is everyone?

Egg collection is tomorrow for me, Yay

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Yay Becky! Best of luck 

Time for my second stupid question of the day....I think I'm supposed to be eating brazil nuts, but I really don't like them...however, if they were coated in chocolate that would be a different matter...thoughts anyone?!


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - wooooooowwwww, I am so excited for you  

mrsm - you eat them exactly how you want them   
xxx


----------



## Guest

Mmmm chocolate brazil nuts, Yummy ! I love them either way. 

You are still getting the nuts so i would think its ok, but not too many as they say not too much choc cos of caffiene? 

Thanks hun

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

MrsM- how you doing hun?

Becky- WooHoo, soon be PUPO 

Nic- I'm fine now after a few hours of lazing around on the sofa with my wheat bag  All ready for tomorrow and excited. You made me LOL with your bored already. I'm under strict instructions from DH to rest up apart from a gentle walk daily to get the blood going and lunches out with friends thats what I will be doing  Had a sort out today and may put a load more stuff on ebay this aft. I'm abit of an ebay addict  Made about £500 before xmas just selling our old clothes,electical goods etc which has helped towards our debts. 

Jelly- hey hun, hope your well?

AFM- off to my mums now as were going out for lunch and shopping 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

mrsm - a few coated in chocolate really isnt going to hurt you   
200mg per day max they say = 

2 mugs of instant coffee (100mg each)
1 mug of filter coffee (140mg each) 
2 mugs of tea (75mg each) 
5 cans of cola (up to 40mg each) 
2 cans of 'energy' drink (up to 80mg each) 
4 (50g) bars of plain chocolate (up to 50 mg each). Caffeine in milk chocolate is about half that of plain chocolate

Hope this helps
xx


----------



## twoweekwait

Plenty of milk so I am told for those in 2ww after ET. Eggs and lots of other sources of protein! No caffeine. Ive cut out chocolate almost completely (and Im a choco addict) cos of the caffeine in choc. I drink hot milk at bedtime. Its what youd feed a baby right?!!


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Robinson,

I'm well thanks...busy thinking about what I could get up to the next 2 weeks, but DH keeps batting me down saying I should take it easy!

Best of luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you  

Ooooh what are you ebaying? 

Thank Jelly & 2WW - we cut out caffeine in tea and coffee at new year, and I don't have chocolate often, so like you say, a few perhaps won't hurt...


----------



## knickerbockerglory

he he was literally just wondering what I was supposed to be eating, couldnt remember what was for egg quality and what was for womb lining. sadly will still have to eat brazils (yuk) and also upping the protein makes me feel slightly nauseous and a bit constipated. that and the pessaries and its not good!

Nicx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Durr, Becky I was supposed to say congratulations on EC tomorrow, fingers crossed for a good crop for you. you will be fine, a little sleep and then its all over xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - like you, I am getting rather fed up with protein food hehe
xx


----------



## Guest

Ooh im an ebay addict too   love it ! Have a nice lunch  

Ive just been really good and had a salad, and i really really enjoyed it !!

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Just a littl bit of advice ladies pleas. I only had et yesterday but have pains like period already, it was a 3dt so too early for implantation, is this normal, ?? worried af is on her way


----------



## Jelly.B

vixiepie - perfectly normal hun   so excited for you  
xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Thanks so much Jelly, I'm a panicker at the moment ! Good luck to you too sweetie xXx


----------



## Jelly.B

you might have it for a few days, you might have it for a week, its different from ppl to ppl, so dont read into what everyone else has sympton wise hun  
xxx


----------



## twoweekwait

I had period pains the day after transfer and Im still in the game! So dont worry.


----------



## VixiePie

Thanks Ladies      for us all xXxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- Lol, sounds like my DH, i've got a few lunches out planned next week and hes not happy. I'm ebaying all sorts- handbags,clothes, unwanted toileteries and maybe some shoes

Becky- Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you hun 

Nic and Jelly- snap getting very tired of the extra protein as I too had been constipated  I've laid off it since EC but will up it again after tomorrow

Vix- glad you asked that question as come tomorrow I know I'll be panicing if I get af pains 

Lily- Good luck for tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

What's your user name in case you're selling stuff I need! ...this next two weeks could be expensive, he'll wish he'd let me out!  

Think we are ordering a Mexican tonight for a change...sick of eggs and chicken etc...


----------



## VixiePie

Robinson - I believe its going to be hard to stay sane lol   

Much love and positive vibes to all xXx


----------



## Lilly27

Hello ladies, ur posts have been making me lol   it's so good that we have got each other to rant on or get our questions answered, one of the parents at work who I know has had ivf knows what's happening with me and she said "oh ivf can be lonely" not with you guys it's not! 

 very pleased for those getting through their 2ww its a strange time isn't it! With iui I didn't really have any time off but with ivf I thought I got to make extra precautions! I went in to work today just to do interviews and the little ones were so happy to see me it's like I'd been off a month not 4 days! Lol! 

Anyway I'm a bit nervous about tomorrow, it's funny with EC I got all sorts of info sheets so I knew what to expect but they didn't give me anything for ET so I don't know if they put a gown on etc is it in the same room where my EC was, some people said they got a little scan photo etc! So many questions lol! 

I hope your ET goes well tommorow I'll be thinking of you! 

Everyone else hope u are ok and hope u have a lovely evening! 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening all,

Sorry not posted for afew days, but started back work yesterday which has done me the world of good and made the past 2 days go quickly! Last night actually felt normal having gone to work, so didn't fancy coming onto FF to remind me I'm on my 2ww . So loads has happened in past few days, so hope I can keep up...

Em - well done on your eggs fertilising and have blast ET tomorrow, are you going for 1 or 2? 

Beckyboo - OMG...lots of lovly follies. Sending you a big   for EC tomorrow and   you get lots of lovely quality eggs.

Danip - only 4 more sleeps for you! I've decide I buy one extra HPT so I'll have 2 to use, but not testing before ODT on Sunday. 

Knicker - I went stir crazy last week working from home for 2 days (after having 3 days as sick) as meant I was at home on my own for 4 days in a row...quite lonely & very boring. I couldn't be bothered to work & couldn't really go out either! Started back in the office yesterday and so enjoyed myself! You might need to plan afew things at lunch time otherwise you night go completely mad! 

Twoweekwait & Vicstar - I'm in the same thinking as you re being in the office. Def the. Best option for me! 

MrsM - I've been having 3-4 choc covered brazil nuts a day. I don't drink coffe/tea or cola or eat any other choc so figure afew nuts covered in chocolate won't max out my caffeine intake! 

VixiePie - too early for implantation I think. I'll dig out a post from another thread and repost it here for you re what happens on what days.

Jelly - what nice thing have you done today on you 2ww? 

Lilly - good luck with your ET tomorrow.   for some lovely eggs.

Hello to everyone else. Sorry not more personals but I can on,y remember what I see on the page 

AFM - can't believe it's only 5 sleeps to ODT. For first few days after ET I was excited, then had a low for afew days, then had a lovely w/e and now feeling ok. Still no symptoms apart from boobs are a bit bigger, which makes you wonder 'has this really worked' but I guess we'll find out soon enough! So, I guess I'm feeling neither positive or negative! 

Sending you all lots of   &  

Lizard xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Her you go VixiePie...



QUEEN B (Leighsa) said:


> Holly, here we go Hun.
> 
> 1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
> fetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
> 
> This is what happens in a 5dt:
> 
> -1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
> 
> Jack. Yay, finally. Congratulations on AF


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- so excited for you  Not long to wait now. I'm only having one put ack as its a 5dt and blast. They only allow two put back at 3dt

Lilly- be thinking of you too. Your right they don't really give you any info on ET. All I know is I have to have a full bladder

MrsM- its my DHs ebay account  but think i've used it more. PM me if you'd like it. I have a feeling I will be living on the laptop in the 2ww 

Vix- def will going abit   Gonna be such a nerve racking time but will stay psoitive

AFM- In bed already as didn't get a very good nights sleep. Stepson woke us at 1am after a bad dream and never got back to sleep. Gona watch a few episodes on laptop of my programmes then good nights sleep ready for big day. I have butterflies 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thinking of you tomorrow Robinson  

I've had my iPad stuck to me since I got home yesterday...not sure I'll last two weeks...or I might just relax into it after a couple of days, maybe.

Had a bit of a walk to the local shop this evening but really struggled. Ordered a Chinese as well, now I'm so stuffed ..not a good plan


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning all

Em - good luck for today hun, you will be amazed at how quickly and smoothly it goes compared to all the other poking and prodding we have all endured!!

Lily - dont know if you'll read this in time but here goes my experience (DH monopolised the computer last night - the cheek!!). ET was in a different room to before, you kept your top half on and just removed trousers/knickers, like when we had our many, many, many scans. the worst part is definately the full bladder!!! all I kept thinking was 'when can I have a wee!!'. the nurse showed me the uterus on the screen, couldnt really make it out to be honest. DH was sat next to me and he had a much better view as I was laid down and the nurse was stood in front of the screen. in the next room the embryologist showed us our embies on another screen (EEEEEKKKKKK!!!!!!) and then came in to do the transfer, to be honest I've had more uncomfortable smears, didnt feel a thing (and this is coming from someone who was so terrified of this that I had to have diazepam for my mock ET). DH could see the cathter and the actual transfer on the screen but I couldnt see it.  I didnt need to lay down afterwards and thank god cos as soon as I got off that table I was straight to the loo. they gave me some do's and dont's paperwork and then we had to wait in the waiting room for 15 mins before we could go home although we naffed off after about 5 mins. After everything else we have endured during IVF this is the easy bit.

Lizard, glad you are feeling more postive, you are right about being at home, unfortunately I have a very stressful job so if I can be at home its the better of too evils. on your advice me and DH are going out for dinner tomorrow night and my auntie is also recuperating after an op so will go and see her too.

Jelly, Vixie, Vicstar, 2ww, Mrs M, dunno about you lot but its Day 2 in the Big Brother house........... in some ways I just want to know now and then in some ways I just want to put it off

Becky, good luck hun 

to anyone I've forgotten, lots a love nad baby dust xx


----------



## VixiePie

Liazrd - Thanks for the info I've found that very useful  

Robinson - Thinking of you today hun, good luck with the transfer and becoming PUPO

Nic - OMGosh I can't wait either, going crazy here and its only 2dpt!!

MrsM - I know the feeling about worrying you'll not make 2 weeks lol

AFM - A Very sharp pain awoke me from sleep last night, below whereI think my ovary is, I know its too early for implantation, but it was worrysome as it disturbed my sleep. It only lasted a few mins, then went, but I have mild cramping again today, apparant;y this is normal, the pessisaries can cause period like symptons but not severe cramping. 
Ahh well another crazy day on the 2ww lol  

Love, hugs and positive vibes to all xXXxx


----------



## vicstar

Good luck today Robinson, you will soon be pupo   

Lizard - not long for you now hun!!     for you x

Vix - i had slight pains after ET too, just think your body has been through so much in the last few weeks. Your ovaries are settling down now and that can cause pain! Try not to worry too much, stress is not good for you   

Lily - ET is easy peasy and nothing to worry about at all.  Good luck and take it easy after x

Nic - its driving me a little bit bonkers. I started bleeding on monday night, not as bad as a period but enough to be worried. Rang the clinic they said too early to say yet and some women do still bleed. I then started with period pain yesterday and more bleeding.  Not gushing, which i would have thought it would be cos lining is super thick, but defo red blood. Rang clinic 3 times more all said the same, carry on with pessaries and test on 10th   !! So after a couple of down days, i am back on form now. Trying to stay positive, the pains have eased again now. But in my normal cycle i woudl be on a period now.  Friend at work has been my saviour, she said if i was pregnant HCG would be soooo low that my body wouldn't yet know that it was pregnant, so may still bleed which does make sense i suppose.     that is what it is. I am 8dpt5dt now

Clinic also said some women bleed when pregnant    Hope you are doing okay and not going   

Anyway hope everyone else is well sending you all masses of         and        xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Morning all!

I've woken this morning with strong cramps, so made it down to the the sofa and plan on staying here!

I'm hoping from what I've seen on here that this is normal...

Continuing my theme of yesterday...todays stupid question is when do you start counting 1 dpt, 2dpt etc...is Day one the day they get put back in, or the following day?

Just reading the progress list which Lizard posted and trying to work out which day we are on.

....did I mention I'm blonde?!...although you've probably guessed by now!  

How is everyone today?

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Mrs M - I'm counting 1dpt as day after transfer as transfer is just transfer?? LOL I don't know haha  Hope your cramps ease up soon Xxx

Vicstar - sending positive vibes your and embies way xXxx


----------



## twoweekwait

morning all. Cant concentrate on my work at all today. What a nightmare. This is the worst day yet. If I work it out, im 14 days post my trigger injection which I guess you can call 14 days past ovulation. I used to only have 12 days in my luteal phase when we were trying naturally. Not sure if this means anything? Still no blood today and still only flutters, no proper period cramping. I think the flutters are mainly anxiety anyway but trying hard not to get my hopes up. Been awake since 5 am trying my best not to think and stress about. Failed at that of course. Had a glass of milk as was starving hungry. NEVER before have I had cake at 5am either!. It always used to be a kebab and a paracetamol! haha. 

Last week, i gave my hubby that list of development steps that was just recently posted. It really helped him understand where we would likely to be in that stage. Its about spelling it out for him as he switches off when he doesnt understand the difference between dpo, dpt and other IVF/period jargom.  All he knows now is he will find out tomorrow and if its negative then we have to start this all over again and start saving another £6k! Im keeping my fingers crossed for you all and thinking how in a few days/weeks/ months we could all be baking little buns! 
xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

1dpt is day after trans because you could the transfer day itself with the age of the embie - so im 4dp5dt today which means 4 days after a day 5 transfer!

Hope everyone of good today.  i dunno whats wrong with me today but i just feel so down, like its all over already - I think its because i have no symptoms.  every other cycle i had loadsof symptoms and by 9dpo, which is what i would be today i probably would gave had about 3 hpts done!

have booked a facial for tomorrow evening but i don't know if I'll go at all

sorry to be a misery, this is wreaking my head


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Thankyou for the luck  Were leaving in about 20mins to go to hosiptial for ET!! OMG!!

We had the call this am to tell us what time and how our little embies are doing  We have three blasts all really good but one in particular is top grade so that will be going back today  The other two will be suitable for freezing she said if we wanted it (er of course). So she said they will re evaluate them before transfer and let us know what can be frozen. The fourth one isn't doing as well so may just be donated to researh as agreed. Our clinic is doing a research study on embryos so we agreed to donate the ones not suitable for any treatment  

Hope your all well??

Mrs C- your post made me LOL regarding 1dpt. Think we have that cleared up now 

AFM- see you all on the other side 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Oooo Robinson, so excited for you!! Yay for your frosties!!!

2week -   made me lol, when i talk to DH about days and counting between EC, ET, usual ovulation etc, you can see his eyes glaze over!!! I then say "do you get me" and he goes "yeah we have to just wait and see"!!!!  

Becky - thinking of you today too, is it your EC, good luck hun


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone hope ur all well! 

Just got back from my ET - have 1 little embryo on board! They said its very strong and top grade!  was very emotional seeing it on screen! Nic - everything you said was what happened lol! Thanks for that! 

The other 2 unfortunately stopped growing so they not suitable for freezing! So all hope in this little one! It's such a strange feeling I feel like I should be doing something to help lol! 

I'm so pleased and equally nervous, out test date is 11th feb! I was expecting 16th so I'm pleased! 

Is it normal to have twinges/cramps etc! 

Anyway Robinson I'm hoping all gone well for you! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Well done! And how lovely seeing it on screen, we didn't have that  

It's a strange feeling isn't it, knowing there's something in there...I feel like I should be doing something to help. Probably just feeling lost without injections to do...

I'm still cramping since ET on Monday.  I gather from on here it is normal. I was really uncomfortable during stims to the point where walking was really painful so it's probably just my insides settling down for all the upheaval.

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Lily - I feel your pain, knowing theres nothing you can do to help xXx

Vicstar - You sounds as if you're going as crazy as me, you did make me laugh though lol xx 

Robinson - Hope all is going well and you're PUPO very soon, welcome to the crazy zone  xxx

Mrs Cabbage - My mind went blank when I read your post lol, so much info lol xXx

2eww - Good luck hun, fingers Xd

MrsM2011 - It is normal, I've read that it is several times, but I've just called my clinic to make sure lol, they said YES it is lol  x

VixiePixie - YES YOU!! Stay Positive!!! IT can work 

Praying for us all ladies xXx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thank you V...I've been secretly worrying every time I've needed the loo! I dread to think what I'll be like next week!


----------



## Robinson84

Afternoon ladies

Well i am officially PUPO!! 1 top grade blast on board and 2 in the freezer 

Lily- congrats on being PUPO too. My OTD is 15th  My birthday  The said under no circumstances to test early, mmmm not sure what we'll do

MrsM- I feel like I should be doing something to help too but thinking lying here in bed watching movies is ok 

Vix- thanks hun, i'm already over thinking about what the embie is doing right now 

Vic- hope your well hun?

Jelly,nic and Lizard- hope your all well?

AFM- we too didn't get to see the embies on the screen as it was broken but did get a scan pic of it in the womb as they needed to check it got there 

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Robinson - HURRAH!! Many congrats on been PUPO!!!  /Just wait til you start the knicker watching lol  Chill out for the rest of the day, both our embies will be the same size now lol, hopefully tomorrow they will be breaking free and implanting onto our womb!  XxX    for us both  

MrsM - no problems


----------



## Robinson84

Vix- Lol, yes I have a feeling I will def be a KWF  Thats a scary thought that they could be breaking out and attaching in next few days  xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

So we are no longer on the 2WW....it's officially Knicker Watch ...lol

Congrats Robinson xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lol, yes that could very well be the new name for the 2ww

Thanks hun. Exciting times for us all on here now

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

LOL!!! I agree!! xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Yeah!!! That great news Robinson I'm so pleased for you!   glad it was all ok and you got 2 little ones frozen that's fab! Hope ur resting, it's such a strange feeling! 

Originally they told me 16 days but today they said it is 16 after EC! Finger crossed for us all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lilly and Robinson - well done you!!!!!!! sooo excited for you both! bet you bith full of all sorts of mixed emotions hey   really happy for you both!!!
mrscabbage - oh hun, hope you feel better soon hun, we all go thru it. Maybe a facial will do you good.... hot cup of chocolate and a film for you tonight perhaps.. snuggle up... sending you loads of  
vixiepie - how are you doing hun 
mrsm  -hope you doing well petal  
vicstar - sending you LOADS of sticky wibes!!! hope you are ok hun.
twoweekwait -  all my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!!   come on lil one!!!  

Hope everything is well with all of you lovely ladies.
AFM - doing well, keeping busy otherwise would go mad hehehe
xxxx


----------



## Doofuz

Evening girls,

Lilly and Robinson - congratulations on both becoming PUPO, I bet it's a strange feeling, all nervous and excited in one. 

Mrscabbage - I feel for you, it's normal to feel like that on and off, we are all entitled to a bad day. Hugs, have a relaxing evening x

Sticky vibes to vicstar, vixiepie, mrsm2011 and 2ww. Rooting for all of you   

Everyone else, how are you all doing? Has everyone had a good week so far? Thank goodness it's Thursday tomorrow. 

AFM - day 8 and side effects are slowly taking effect, no patience, more headaches, sooo tired etc but will cope. Making goals of the weekends and making sure that I have packed them with fun for the moment. Have decided if we have to do another cycle that I won't work through the stimming phase onwards as I could do with not working now, mood swings!? I think it's more anxiety. Lucky I work with kids, no one really knows my true feelings as it wouldn't be nice to let them out in front of the little ones   

Anyway, have a good evening ladies


----------



## Robinson84

Doo- thanks hun. Very strange feeling I must say. I don't quiet believe its in there  Everytime I think about it I get butterflies. Hope the side effects ease off hun

Jelly- thanks hun, very mixed emotions

Lily- thanks hun, I'm    for BFPs for us all

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

evening ladies

well went into the office today as I only had meetings but I think its fried my brain and i'm nearly alseep on the keyboard. so apologies if I miss anyone out, feeling very tired.

Em - brilliant news for today, top grade blast and snowbabies as well. how do you feel now they are on board?

Lily - congrats for being PUPO! fantastic news that you have a top grade embie on board

Vixie, vicstar, Jelly, Mrsm, Lizard, Mrs C, 2WW, wow cant belive how big the list of PUPO ladies is now, glad I've got you guys to be crazy with. I keep thinking 'this time next week.....'  I STILL wont have reached OTD!!!!! I've been desperately trying to keep detached about the process in order to limit how upset I'll be if it doesnt work, however since ET thats all gone out of the window. Me and DH talk to the embies all the time and today he sent me a text saying 'love you and the embies'  - gulp!  Gonna crash and burn if this doesnt work

Nicxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I'm like you Nic trying to remain detached all the way through as it's less of a distance to fall...that's changed since ET to the point last night where I ordered a Chinese dish for myself, followed "and the baby would like..."     Think it's a bit early to start with the old eating for two line!


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- Lol, never to early for that  

Nic- thanks hun. Were very pleased with our 2 snowbabies. I feel very strange now its on board. Don't believe theres an embie in there and keep getting butterflies  I'm sure I will crash and burn in style if it fails as thats just who I am very sensitive but appear strong 

xxx


----------



## Doofuz

knickerbockerglory said:


> evening ladies
> 
> well went into the office today as I only had meetings but I think its fried my brain and i'm nearly alseep on the keyboard. so apologies if I miss anyone out, feeling very tired.
> 
> Em - brilliant news for today, top grade blast and snowbabies as well. how do you feel now they are on board?
> 
> Lily - congrats for being PUPO! fantastic news that you have a top grade embie on board
> 
> Vixie, vicstar, Jelly, Mrsm, Lizard, Mrs C, 2WW, wow cant belive how big the list of PUPO ladies is now, glad I've got you guys to be crazy with. I keep thinking 'this time next week.....' I STILL wont have reached OTD!!!!! I've been desperately trying to keep detached about the process in order to limit how upset I'll be if it doesnt work, however since ET thats all gone out of the window. Me and DH talk to the embies all the time and today he sent me a text saying 'love you and the embies' - gulp! Gonna crash and burn if this doesnt work
> 
> Nicxx


Bless you, I really hope it works for you both. My DH and I are like that, thinking of them already as something that has worked and EC is scheduled for March 7, long way off. Hope your tiredness wears off soon x


----------



## Lizard39

Just popping in to say hi and send my love to everyone. Keeping myself busy at work this week & not really been on FF properly for a few days. Had a really lovely chat with my best girlfriend today..and reality hit that OTD is only 4 sleeps away...OMG! I'm feeling real positive, but did say to my girlfriend I will be absolutely devastated if it's a bfn.

So for no personals, but I have read back on the thread and thinking about you all going through your journeys. Sending you alll much love,   &  .

Lizard xxx


----------



## One shot x

Hii girls iam new to this on 1 st cycle of ivf xx


----------



## Doofuz

Hi one shot, welcome to here. Whereabouts are you in your treatment? I am still in the early stages of DR, day 9 I think. Not too many side effects to speak of but starting to feel it now, or my husband is   
Nice to meet you here, take care


----------



## Dannib247

Hi one shot hope everything is going well for you so far!

I've a memory like a fish and I'm on my phone so unable to do personals I will try when I get my laptop back lol! Glad to see so many of you all in the 2ww now and pleased that everyones ec/et went well! Good luck to you all!

I'm on day 5 of dr now due af on Monday so hoping to get in for my scan the same day then start menopur! My other half is home tonight too cannot wait not seen him since the 3rd of jan yay! Although not sure what to cook.. Hmm it's ruddy freezing here too has anyone had snow yet? 

X x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Day 3 in the Knicker Watch House...

Anyone else turned into a blubbering, paranoid wreck?! 

Still cramping too...happy days 

Hope everyone is feeling better than me!

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM-    Its far too early for KW hun. Af pains are normal, I woke up in night with them. Stay positive hun. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I know...woke up in the middle of the night and just sobbed for no apparent reason!  

DH has asked if I want to go out today, he's off to an auction so nothing strenuous but I'm worried as my Zita West book recommends 3 days of rest/bed rest to avoid diverting blood to other parts of your body...and today is day 3 ...


----------



## Lilly27

Hey ladies, 

How are we all today? It is normal to have twinges? I'm sure it is! I dare not cough as I feel it hurts down there l, oh I can see I'm gunna drive my self  ! It's such a strange feeling hope the little ones deciding they like it! 

I am liking the time off though, on the sofa in my pjs so far I have watched last night one born every min and 2 don't tell the bride! 

What you ladies up to today?


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM-  I don't know what to do for best. Nurse said give it 24hrs then carry on as normal to get circulation going 

Lily- Yes Twinges are normal so i've read  I agree very starnge feeling. I really hope my embie likes its new home  Snap i'm sat on coach in pjs  Gonna get shower soon as can't stand having greasy hair 

Think i'm gona watch a film this aft and catch up on tv progammes off iplayer  Then going to pick stepson up from school so that will be my daily walk 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Perhaps I'll risk it then...it's a gorgeous day here so it might be good for the mind and soul to slap some make up on and get out in the sunshine.


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- sounds good hun. Hope it lifts your mood  xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Afternoon ladies

well my internet connection was down all morning and I felt like my right arm had been cut off with no access to FF! phew back on. this morning woke up feeling a little nauseous and got worse all morning then all of a sudden was starving hungry. this is how I feel with hangovers, i know now that I have to wait for the nausea to pass and at the point when I become hungry thats the point I can eat (obviously NOT a hangover, lol!!) . Now I've read that cyclogest can make you feel sick so think its that, just hoping as time goes on it doesnt make me feel more sick.  

other than that nothing, no AF pains, boobs a little sore but again its the cyclogest, just dont feel any different at all which in itself is odd. 

Been reading on other threads about doing HPT, feel very very tempted although still far too early! Must. Stay. Strong.

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies

such a lovely day outside, been out all day   really does make you feel fresh as a daisy  

Hope everyone is doing well in 2ww  
xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Not bad, weather is gorgeous but flipping freezing! back in now and stuffed from lunch

I haven't got any HPT is so nothing to tempt me when the time comes...


----------



## Jelly.B

mrsm - I am too staying well away from buying a test, far too early for me and would drive me insane knowing I had one in the draw hehe
xx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone

Things aren't looking too good for me i'm afraid, been bleeding quite heavy now for two days and really bad AF pains    Feeling pretty damn miserable TBH.  It was my birthday yesterday, had to go home from work early cos was in agony with AF pains. Clinic have told me to carry on with pessaries and test on 10th    and then let them know. I know its all over, i know my body and this is definitely   !!

Anyway don't want to drag you all down    I'm gonna keep it short, but i won't be on now for a few days, decided to take a bit of a break from FF.  

I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, hoping and praying all your dreams come true and you all get those longed for BFPs!!  I am thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - thinking of you petal, sending you loads of hugs              
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lizard39

I'm 10dp3dt so only 3 more days to go til my OTD.  Not bought any HPT but will tomorrows or on Saturday but not testing til OTD (unless AF comes). Not really had any symptoms, boobs aren't even sore or swollen anymore & tummy has just been alittle tender since EC. However, today had cramps which have got stronger this afternoon, abit like AF on her way    When we used ovulation poas last year for about 5 months the time between ovulation & AF was 11-13 days....and today is day 13 after EC.    that's not the case but not feeling that positive today.

Hope all those on 2ww are doing ok. 

Love to all Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - chin up hun.. you are soo close now, you doing ever so well hun. Sending you loads of positive thoughts
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Jelly. Just want to know one way or the other now, but won't test early. Going to pop out tomorrow lunchtime and get a couple of First Response, ready for Sunday! The HPT our clinic gave us, you have to pee in a pot and then use a pipette, so think we'll do that one and a FR at the same time....that way using first urine of the day for both! Only 3 more sleeps! How are you doing....this time next week you'll be getting excited!


----------



## Jelly.B

I really keep everything crossed for you!!!  

I am doing fine thanks, keeping busy   had acupuncture today, really helps me relax  
now going to suggle up on sofa, film (the inbetweeners) and food a bit later  

Have a great evening hun  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard-  thinking of you hun. As Jelly said you've done so well. Stay positive your nearly there xxx

Vicstar-    thinking of you hun

Jelly and MrsM- I too have no HPT in the house. Far too early. Gona try my hardest to refrain from buying any over weekend 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Em. I haven't bought any HPT as didn't want to jinx it! I always said to myself that I would buy then tomorrow at the earliest, and that's what I shall do! Hope you are resting with your little blast on board & hubby looking after you! 

Love,   to all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Yes my angel ive been resting up yesterday and all day today except for short walk round corner to pick up SS     you get you BFP hun
xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Hope everyones keeping well, I won't be on her much as I'm back to work tomorrow, but thinking of you all, and     for us all to get BFP - I've been talking to my tummy and everything  ... I don't feel any different though and this worries me lol. 

Anyway, much hugs xXxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vix- I'm     for us all too and for the BFPs to start rolling in  I'm only 1dpt and already talking to my tummy  I think I will be going   by tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

I'm    for everyone! 

It's so hard not to think about it constantly! If only I had auk reasons machine so I can see what is happening in there! 

I took a stroll to the local shop today and on the way back I was talking to it asking it to stay and promising I will be the best mum I can be!   going mad after 1dpt! Mind you talking to myself in the street is nothing - when I first moved in I was out there training to cat to get used to the garden so I had him on a lead!   

Hope we are all holding on and u never know until test day, I have had a clear blue in my bathroom cupboard since August and the hospital gave us one to do also! So 2 in the house but I'm sure it won't be until next week when I get tempted! 

Hope we all have a good nights sleep xxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Apologies the auk machine was meant to be a ultra sound machine! 
Stupid I iPhone! Or tired me lol!


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- don't worry hun, i'm also going   and only 1dpt  Think this is normal. I also had a walk out today but was only for 10mins or so. Have also had af type pains especially down one side  I hope this is normal

Lots of luck and     to everyone
 this is our time

xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Robinson - The first few days I had major pains down my right side I believe ti to be normal hun, try not to worry.

Lily, lol at cat on a lead  

   for us all to have BFPs xXxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vix-thanx hun. Glad its nothing to worry about  How you holding up?

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Morning ladies, 

Vix I know I'm mad but he has been my baby for 8 years so didn't want him to leave lol, my dh says no excuse! I'm  , hope u are ok and holding up! X 

Robinson morning hun, I have had bad pains down my left side not so much this morning but did yesterday! I think it's normal I can't believe today little emby should be starting to implant  ! 
Just going to have another chilling day today! Hope u have a good day x

Hey to everyone else hope it's going Ok xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- Morning hun, I had the same but down right side    its a good sign for us hun. I'm having another chilling day too. May venture out for short walk after lunch  What you up too?

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Morn dolls! 

My consult told me to expect pains in the first few days as your follicles and overies go back to their normal size, its nothing to worry about.

Well I'm still here, still depressed and really not wanting to take everybody else down so I'm gonna try to stay away until ue my odt.

I have absolutely NO symptoms which is very unnerving (did they really put an embie back??  Is it still in the catheter??) 

I'll be thinking of you all and     for positive results for us all xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning Mrs C

Stay positive hun  There are so many women who don't have any symptoms and still get a BFP
Chin up hun you've come this far and won't be long now

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Morning Girls!

It's such a difficult time isn't it...worst limbo situation ever! 

I'm still experiencing AF type pains, particularly on the right. I'm taking some comfort from you all saying its ok, and you're experiencing the same. However, decided to take painkillers and stay in bed today in the hope that helps.

It does make sense given the battering our poor insides have taken over the last few weeks. I was finding it particularly uncomfortable to walk whilst stimming due to the immense pain in my ovaries so they are probably readjusting now I'm not injecting.

It's just unfortunate that the pain we are now experiencing feels like AF is coming which isn't our plan.

Anyway, thinking positive thoughts for you all, we are so nearly there!


----------



## Lilly27

Morning mrs m, robinson, everyone else, 

I'm feeling like I want to cry but I'm holding it in, I did however let it out yesterday, got a call from the hospital to say the waited another day so see if the 2 remaining ones picked up but they didn't so they asked for my permission to 'discard' them well that was it I was crying for ages! 

The amount of stress our body as to go through is so much no wonder we get pains and strains! 

Mrs m lots of people have no symptoms so don't drive yourself mad Hun! Although I know it's easier said than done! 

If only we had a crystal ball that worked or a time machine lol! 

Robinson, I may go for a short walk too, although im doing an online health and hygiene course at the mo ( for work) and its taking ages for any info to go in so I maybe on the couch all day lol! 

Trying to drink my pineapple juice and eat my brazil nuts ( although I'm cheating coz dh bought me a box of chocolate coated ones)  

Speak soon and rest up xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning ladies

Vicstar, sending you lots of   and   that its not AF, I understand how you feel about staying off FF, hope you feel able to come back to us at some point.

well I feel reassured that I'm not the only one going nuts in the 2ww or that I'm not the only one with no symptoms. the only thing I have is sore (.)(.) but i would normally get that in the 2 weeks before period due anyway. does anyone know how to calculate when AF is due? my last period was whilst DR and that was a week later than normal, should I go 28 days from that or from the period before which was my last natural period?

I think today the euphoria of ET has worn off and because I dont feel any different I just feel a bit, well, deflated  still got so long to go on the 2ww

sorry to bring eveyone down, will be back on when I feel a bit more cheerful. found out today my frinds husband has a brain tumour so think thats affected my mood too.

Nicx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Bugger! I haven't kept up with the pineapple juice....will have to send DH out for some...grrrrrrr


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - thinking of you hun  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lily-   I also had a few tears  last night. Just kept thinking what if they egg didn't go in  Sorry to hear about your 2 little uns hun.  Health and hygiene  Hope you get it done hun 

MrsM- It is an awful time I agree but we'll get through it together whatever the outcome 

Nic-   think mine has already worn off  Whens your OTD?

Jelly- hey hun,hows you?

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I'm back with Stupid Questions...   

Today's SQ is regarding driving...I've potentially got 2x one hours of driving tomorrow. (an hour there in the morning then an hour back early evening).

So girls, thoughts please...particularly as according to the list posted of what happens each day i should be due for implantation to start tomorrow.


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- Not sure on the anwser but what my nurse said is don't do anything you'll regret. I'm not driving til next week as DH around and won't let me  Its what feels right for you hun xxx


----------



## twoweekwait

Morning ladies. I dont want to rub salt into the wound for those with bad news, but I also want to provide some hope for you all TTC in general. I got a BFP yesterday after my first round of IVF. I was at the end of my tether when I went for the test yesterday and the nurse really calmed me down. I did far too much looking on the internet on Wednesday night and got myself into a state about spotting/not spotting, pains/no pains, painful breasts/not painful breasts, bloated/not bloated, high temp/not high temp. I should have listened when the nurses told me not to internet surf this. Its never a good idea. There is no one hard and fast way of knowing until you get that BFP because everyone is different. I didnt and so was so relieved and very shocked when I got my BFP yesterday as I had prepared myself for the worst. My tww is over now and this has been a long and painful journey for us as a couple. My heart goes out to you and I am thinking of all you. It is a terrifying position to be in wondering if you will be childless or not and what the future holds . We arent out of the woods yet as its still early days but the HCG was a good reading so I remain positive. I think thats the main bit of advice for you. Try to be positive. When people tell you to stop thinking about it or worrying.....and to calm down...try not to let it wind you up as it did me. Quite often i wanted to throw something at them, but its the drugs and hormones being naughty. Those people  just dont know what else to say. 

I dont know why natural conception didnt work for us. I guess I never will. Its just categorised at "unexplained infertility". I am 36 and the chances of IVF working were very slim so you just have to do your bit in making your body as as healthy an environment as possible. If my best friend/sister was going through this and the IVF round failed and she wanted some advice from me, i would save her the time reading 3 books and this is what i would tell her to do: It might not work for everyone but here it is: 

1. Take Pregnacare. Definitely. Without a doubt. Last year, my cupboards were rammed with 25 different herbal remedies and supplements for conceptions. I had read 3 books about what to eat and do to conceive. Pregnacare has it in one 30p each pill. 
2. Dont do lots of exercise. I used to train heavily 3-5 times a week. i stopped altogether on 1st january. have gone up a dress size and 7lbs heavier but i think too much exercise isnt good. 
3. Dont drink alchoholic. Nothing at all. A glass will make you want 2. Then friends will tell you one more wont make a difference, it will help you relax.
4. Dont smoke. Not even 1. 
5. Dont eat low fat foods. Its full of crap. Just use the rule of thumb "if you wouldnt feed it to a baby, dont feed it to you". Lots of fresh milk and eggs. If you cant go and get it from a farm, its not worth bothering with. No processed meats and no sugar free drinks ( diet coke very very bad). I lived on Ribena and red bush tea and fruit teas. 
6. Eat green leafy veg and eat raspberries/strawberries ie red/blue/purple colouful fruit. Blueberries are just as good but pricey. 
7. Eat seeded bread. Seeds are sooo good for this. Pumpkin seeds, flax seeds, sunflower seeds etc 
8. Last but not least ...get hubby to take Wellman by the same makers of pregnacare. Alot of the other supplements I gave him ie, FertilAid killed his libido and made him moody. They are also £34 a month whereas Wellman is only a tenner. 

All of the above may or may not have been the reason why it worked first time, but if I have to do IVF again, this is what I would do. I tried everything else before. Everything else also included forgetting and just drink and eat and excersize when and what you want but nothing happened so i gave that all up. I used to think the odd few glasses of wine wont hurt. People told me that they got pregnant when on holiday and were ****** out of their head and living on a steady diet of burgers and chips. Maybe they were just lucky and just highly fertile.  

Anyhow. I want to wish you all the best of luck and I am hoping that this does onto a be a successful and VERY LONG AWAITED pregnancy 
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Twoweek- Congrats on your BFP.


----------



## Lilly27

Wow, twoweekwait well done and congrats on ur bfp


----------



## VixiePie

Many congrats 2ww, thats fabulous XXx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

2ww - fantastic news, I'm so happy for you both, you have really cheered me up! is this the first BFP on this thread? woo hoo!!!

Mrs M - the hopsital told me, if you have to think twice about it, you shouldnt be doing it. However as long as it doesnt snow, I will be doing 2 X 45 mins drives tomorrow and I'm fine doing that so really I wasnt much help, was I? sorry!

Em - not tellin'! remember my coping strategies? he he xx

Lily27 - I'm not surprised you were upset, we tried so hard to make these embies. I tried to look at it this way, that sadly the embies were not strong enough and would not have survived anyway (otherwise they would have been frozen) xx

Vixie, Jelly, Mrs C, Lizard,   to you all

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG....popped out at lunchtime to buy some First Responses (Early detection ones) and hubby said we can test tonight if we like! Really don't know what to do....should we test tonight (will this be as good as testing in am), wait til tmrw am (would have been my grandads birthday do might be a good omen) & first urine which is better I think or wait til OTD on Sunday morning. If I test today (14 days post EC) will it be accurate?

Decisions, decisions, decisions! 

Much love to all. Sorry on phone at work so can't manage personals.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Congratulations twoweekwait on your BFP, excellent and fabulous news, I am so pleased for you


----------



## Mrs M2011

Congrats 2ww! You must be over the moon! 

Knickers & Robinson, thanks both, my feeling at the mo is to not do it...that might be due to thoroughly enjoying lounging in bed today  

Lizard, I'd be so tempted if I had them in the house, which is the exact reason I'm not getting any    Plus I do think first wee of the day is better...

Can someone plse remind me of the general consensus of eating a curry...our local shop sells fabulous h/made curry, and ive just seen that DH has got a couple out of the freezer for dinner. I don't think they are crazy hot ones but I recalled a discussion on them here earlier this week.

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic-   sorry forgot about your rule of protection. Hope your well?

Lizard- Mmmm now thats a hard choice but of course you'll be testing early as who can resist if DH agrees. I feel the morning urine is supposed to be the best so go with tomorrow morning if you dare. Oooo exciting.    its a BFP for you hun

MrsM- no curry or spicy foods in 2ww. Sorry for the reminder as you were prob looking forward to it 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I thought as much Em...feel bad as well telling DH I thought I couldn't have it after he's been so good through all this....and they are sooooooooo tasty, oh well. x

How're you feeling?


----------



## Robinson84

Sorry hun  he'll understand

I'm feeling in limbo!! Cannot believe its only 2dpt  Tried to be productive today and did my photos of ebay stuff but photo uploaders not working so unable to complete that job today, therefore resulting in a day in front of tv again with laptop 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha just had to tell you that last weekend I had a curry, pate, parma ham, brie all in preparation for hopefully 9 months of not eating them (well surely you can have curry after the 2ww, what about all those millions of ladies in other countries who eat spicy food every day?. please tell me I dont have to wait 9 months for curry)

I would also just like to point out that all those food were not in one sitting 

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Back home now so can post properly!  

Mrs M - bummer re the curry, it's just best to avoid spicy food. Maybe let hubby have the curry and you have something else! Must admit I would love a curry tonight...! 

Em - you are a bad influence on me re testing early! But yes...think we are going to test early 

Knicker -  I found the first few days after ET were really exciting and I was chilled out & positive, but then kinda went downhill for a few days and felt deflated as couldn't really do anything but didn't want to sit around all day. I wound say going out at the w/e would be a good thing even if just to the cinema or for coffee!

Mrs Cabbage - I haven't really had any symptoms either, so I'll let you know tomorrow if that's resulted in a BFP or bfn! 

Lilly - I had hoc covers brazil nuts too. 3-4 of those in and evening have been my treat!  

Twoweekwait - huge congratulations on you BFP.

Jelly,  & Doofuz -  how are you doing? Hope you have had a good days 

Beckyboo - missing you. Hope all ok with you EC/ET and you are resting up. 

AFM - thinking we are going to test tomorrow morning - just need to double check hubby is ok with that! It's only 1 day early (so I'm assuming tomorrows result will be the real thing - is that right ??) and it would have been my grandads birthday so   that brings us good luck & he's looking down from heaven sending us a BFP! I always said we wouldn't test early, but given that I bought the HPT at lunchtime, and hubby isn't playing golf tomorrow morning now, then whats the point waiting!  

OMG...only about 14 hours to wait to know the outcome of our own little IFV journey...that's just bought a little tear to my eye writing that!

Lots of love,   &   to you all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Good luck for the morning hun.    you get the BFP you deserve. I'm so excited for you. 

Hope everyone else is well??

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Lizard I'm   for you so hope u get ur bfp   I'm not going to be able to sleep now   good luck sweetie! Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Em & Lilly - so really dizzy question....when is your first wee of the morning!   what happens if I wake up about 4 or 5am needing a wee...do we do it then or wait to I need to go again! What is the cut off time of middle of night wee's. Can't believe I'm asking this questions!


----------



## Becca123

Hi ladies! Im going in for et tomorrow and am excited but so nervous for thr 2ww, also still feeling very sore from my ec   dose et hurt?


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard-   i think I would class 5am as moring wee

Becca- Good luck for ET. I didn't feel a thing 

xxx


----------



## mahootytooty

Goodness me, there are so many posts in this topic!

I am right at the start of my cycle, and can see from your posts that its going to be a long one.  I'm feeling scared and excited, in equal measures.  One mo I'm wanting to tell everyone and ask questions, and the next I want to forget all about it... and this is before I start any of the meds that will supposedly mess with my moods!

I haven't quite got up on all the codes but we have been ttc for over 3 years, I'm 32 and he is 34, I have moderate endometrosis and had it treated in October 11, but its come back already...  This is our first IVF and we've self funded whilst on the NHS waiting list as we could do so at a reduced rate.

I'm due to start taking pills on Monday, nasal spray on 1st March and injections sometime around the 17th..... egg collection scheduled for 23rd March and transfer the following week.  If all goes well, a nice early Christmas gift  

I've started acupuncture and have cut caffeine out, I'm trying to maintain a healthy diet and have been taking folic acid for ages.... is there anything else I could be doing? do you have any tips?  I'm also trying to relax every day (easier said than done being self employed!) but does anyone have any tips on how to stop this consuming 90% of my thoughts?!  

It's so nice to read all of your posts, and I wish lots of baby dust for us all!  

xxx


----------



## Becca123

Robinson84 Thank you  

Mahootytooty  Try and relax (I know easier said than done) I'm the same as you, Ttc for 3 yrs and endometriosis, had it removed but it's back .
I have found it really hard not telling many people and I have 8 pregnant ladies in my office, very frustrating! 
But I'm sending you all lots of love and luck, let's hope 2012 is the year for us xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Mahooty- welcome hun

Becca- Well said and I too am   this is our year

xxx


----------



## Bluebell14

Hi Ladies, 
I had my 1st follicular scan today I am day 6 of stims I am having another scan on Monday & looking likely for EC on wed eeeeek! The scan said today I have 27 follicles on right side and 14 on the left, how many are they likely to collect? I am a little worried that I may be over stimulating but the docs have kept me on same dose 150 menopur. Im feeling achy & v bloated but I guess they know what they r doing! Any 1 else had similar experience? Oh and been getting loads of Cervical Mucus (sorry if tmi) is this "normal" to? 
Zoe x


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Lizard good luck for testing (early) i think if testing early first pee of day mind that said i tested day 14 and got a bfn with DS  

Em


----------



## Lizard39

Morning ladies! 

Well it's a cautious   for us!  Used the FR early result pregnancy test and got;

8:30pm last night after drinking a pint of water & 2 orange juice & soda - a very very very faint second line which could only see when held under the light but it was definitely there straight away!
5:00am this morning got a negative 
8:15am got a very faint second line, but it was definitely there straight away! 

Think the negative test was dodgy (well   that it was) as the actual display window is completely different colour to other 2 tests & bit that you pee on is a completely difficult colour. Oh...also I did open the 'negative one' last night to help us compare if we were imaging the very very very faint second line! 

OMG.....got along way to go, but very very happy this morning! 

Sending you all much   &  

Lizard xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Way to go Lizard, really please and excited for ya           xx


----------



## Lilly27

Yeah!!!!!!!! Lizard  Very happy for you! Congratulations!!!! Xx


----------



## jvdb

I haven't posted much on this thread because it took ages for my treatment to start and
you girls shot on ahead. But I have been on everyday keeping up to date. 

Lizard. I am so pleased,excited and over the moon for you!!!!!!! I woke this morning thinkig
about you and really  that you had got your bfp!!! Everything you did before,during and
after treatment is how I hope I will be. You just always sounded so relaxed and positive,you are
so deserving of your bfp. 

I really hope its the start of a chain of bfp's for the girls on this thread!!   

And again....  CONGRATULATIONS LIZARD!!!!!!!!

Julie xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Yay!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard-     I'm sooooooooo happy and excited for you hun. Massive Congratulations on your  ! I can't imagine how you feel. Well relish in those two lines and look after yourself until scan date. Are you gona pee again tomorrow morning? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks ladies. I know it's such early days and will test again tomorrow on OTD, but can't help thinking what a wonderful 40th birthday present this will be for hubby & I, as I'm 40 in September!   that this is the start of a positive thread for us all, as you are all amazing woman and all deserve BFP.

Much love to you all,

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- I'm soooooooo excited for you hun. My minds already running away with itself. Wouldn't twins be agreat birthday present  You've done amazingly to hold out til the day before  xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Lizard, u and dh must be on cloud 9! It is so exciting, take it easy! Now you can let yourself just relax no more symptom spotting or knicker checking! Lol! 
 

Robinson how are you doing? U going mad yet? How are you feeling? What you planned for the weekend? 
Xx

Mrs m hi how you doing? Hope u are ok! X 

Julie - hello, hope u are ok Hun, your time will be here before you know it, then you will be on the crazy rollercoaster!  we first found out last october that ivf would be in January, it drove me crazy just thinking I want it to be me!  Good luck huni! 

Afm - woke up at 3 and 7 to go loo, which I never do I usually sleep right through, my word it was cold!!! Where has this this freezing come from burrrrr, I know it winter! Lol!  
When I woke at 830 I felt sick so dh has just made me breakfast in bed (first time in 13 years) lol, can't believe implantation could happen today   just got little twinges nothing else! Can't believe test day is a week today  

Anyway hi to everyone else hope you have a lovely day! 

Xx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - for years I've had this strange feeling about having twins! Maybe it was just wishful thinking, but guess we'll find out at some point!  I know it's such early days for me, but my second lines have definitely given me hope and I will test again tomorrow when hopefully its another second line.   so are you getting out today with your hubby?  We are going to the pub at 4pm to watch the Rugdy, which I'm really looking forward to, but think I'll needs a little afternoon kip beforehand as was awake from 2:45 til about 4:30am and the from about 6-8am! Xxx

Lily - oh...breakfast in bed sounds lovely enjoy and have a relaxing w/e with no knicker watching yourself!  

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- I can't contain my excitment  Its just meant to be and keep thinking it is hun. Good luck with testing again tomorrow hun but I know you don't need it  Had a busy morning got out of bed then DHs mum popped in for an hour for a cuppa. Just as she left my parents and sis arrived for cuppa and to pick something up. Then we both just got showered and sorted and are off for a walk then out tonight for tea with my family and DHs mum  Enjoy the rugby hun

Lily- hey hun, I'm not too bad,u? I did feel a little crazy on day 1 and a little yesterday overthinking everything  but today I feel more like myself and am carrying on as normal  I'm still getting af type pains on and off and twinges and boobs are sore but think its just the drugs. As you can see above got busy day planned and then off to cinema in morn and prob lunch out with DH

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

LIZARD LIZARD LIZARD!!!!!!! So happy for your   I'm a million % sure you'll get another positive tomorrow  - good luck anyway and let us know.

Welcome to the new girls - Just a thought but it might be more helpful to you to start a new thread as a lot of people here are near the end of treatment but you are all more than welcome anyway xx

Well girls, don't be mad with me (hubby is!) but I tested last night at 6.5dp5dt and got two lines, I don't even want to say bfp yet as I know it could still be a false pos.  I woke at 5am and held on till 6am then did another test which had two lines but this one seemed lighter than last night.  I worried myself sick all night as with my iuis I got loads of false positives but when I looked again this morn at about 9.30 both lines look exactly the same.  

What's your expert opinion, I'm 7pt5dt today and its 13.5 days since I took my trigger shot

Going mad is an understatement     

Girls I have taken a pic but I'm not sure how to upload it!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - masive massive massive congrats to you and your man!!!!! I am sooooooo happy for you, just makes me smile  
Sending you loads of hugs!!!!!!!!        
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Jelly. Kinda feels wierd & still digesting it! We are both really positive and now have hope, but fully aware we have a long way to go. How's things ith you today?


----------



## Robinson84

MrsC- Congrats hun. I have no idea how long the hgc takes to leave the body. All I can say is keep testing every other day and I   the BFPs keep rolling in for you xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Mrs C - naughty you...you will definitely be a bad influence on Em re testing early! But huge congratulations to you and your DH. I have no idea when the trigger shot leaves your body, but I would say I'm sure the BFP is really & has given you some hope, so hold onto that & keep positive. One of the ladies on my clinic thread had tomorrow as her OTD and she got a BFP on Wednesday( so 12 days after EC) and still has it...    it's a proper BFP for you xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

What's the earliest after transfer you can test? 

Having a bad day today so not stopping long


----------



## One shot x

Hii girls thanks for your reply still learning on all this ha ha " haven't been to bad on injections a bit emotional an really bad head aches but all in all not to bad got my 1st scan Thursday then start menopur that day " how r you"s all doin any one on menopur what's it like ? Thanks Kerrie xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Mrs M. Sending you a big . I too had a day 3 ET & felt really positive and excited for first 3 days & then got abit feed up on days 4 & 5 after transfer. I managed to pull myself out of it by doing some nice things last weekend and then I went back to work, which was a blessing for me. So, have a rotten day today, but you need to wake up tomorrow feeling more positive for your little embryos. Re testing early, my clinic says 16 days after EC, so I ended up testing 14.5 days after EC. I Know everyone is completely different, but I would really encourage you not to test too early, as if its a negative you could get yourself in a right pickle for no reason as you could still be pg but just not showing on HPT yet & if it's positive would will be wondering if you really are pg or if it's left over from your trigger shot. I'm not encouraging it, but perhaps next Friday or Sat would be ok?  

Try to do something nice for the afternoon, even if it's just popping out for a hoy chocolate.

Lizard xxxxx


----------



## Dannib247

Congratulations lizard!! So pleased for you x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks lizard...woke up feeling fairly ok, and physically a lot better after spending yesterday in bed. Nipped out to the supermarket and just burst into tears on the way round and now been really weepy since.  I think it's just the not knowing that's starting to get to me.

Brother in law is nipping round shortly with his 2 little ones while he and DH watch the rugby so i will be preoccupied which will hopefully help, also have a new book to get stuck into.  Might go for a walk if I can bothered to battle the snow, it's quite heavy at the mo.

Thank you xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - I am fine thanks hun   went away with man yesterday, nice hotel and dinner, was lovely  
Mrsm - I agree with Lizard, try and stay away from testing.. really could just mess with your head, easier said then done but just try and forget about it as much as possible.. keep busy
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM-    Lizard is right we all need to stay positive for our embies  I had a bad day the day after transer and thought it was over before it had even begun but I realise now it was the nerves getting the better of me. This is the hardest process to go through and takes an amazing amount of srength,courage,hope and positivity and no one other than the ladies going through it will understand that truly. With all that in mind we are def intitled to have the odd bad day but must get up the mext day and be positive. I hope your day gets better hun and you remain as positive as you have been as i'm a firm believer this will help us on our way

Jelly- hey hun, hows you?


Oneshot- Good luck for scan. I wasn't on meopur so can't help you there

AFM- have had a lovely day and was nice to get out for a walk but was biting cold  Going out for tea at 5,30 to the best resturant in town  ( at my dads hotel) but i'm not biased  3dp5dt and wondering if that embie is really in there 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinosn - I am doing well thanks   your evening sounds lovely   have a great time
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks hun. Always nice to go out for a meal  Glad your ok hun and staying busy xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Lizzard - Many Many congrats to you and your DH! excellent news  

Robinson - Sounds like you've a lovely weekend planned, do enjoy it  

MrsM - Its so hard this journey,   thinking of you

Jelly - Hi hun, glad to hear you're doing well, I don't know about you but this 2ww is dragging lol!

MrsCabbage - naughty naughty lol, I don't know if I'll be able to resist either lol, good luck hun xxx

Newbies - Hi all good luck on your journey xxxx

AFM - I'm having negative days and positive ones lol, really just wondered if anyone had had a BFP and had no signs, no spotting no nothing...except a pain up my urm....up me, about the height of the pessessarie lol (sorry for tmi)

Today has been positive but I worry that I've felt nothing, no implantation or anything lol xXXx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard! fantastic news, massive hugs to you both, I'm sooooooo pleased for you 

it was lovely to hear Lizard's good news as I'm feeling a little down which having read everyone else posts seems quite normal at this stage in the game! I have NO symptoms whatsoever other than sore boobs, no AF pains everything is back to normal and to be honest I feel so normal its like it never even happened. staying at home this week hasnt helped and we were supposed to go out for the day but snow was forecast so we stayed at home and there's only been a light dusting. so fingers crossed we can get out tomorrow. I also had a panic last night, was just drifting off to sleep when I remembered I hadnt taken any folic acid so had to get out of bed and go downstairs for one. I then realised i hadnt taken any the day before as i was feeling sick and then i started wondering when I did last take some?  after lots of panicking I have realised that there's nothing I can do about it now. 

one thing that did make me laugh today, having previously told DH the embies should be implanting today, he asked 'are the embryos attaching to your cavity wall today?'. love him!

lots of love and baby dust to us all

Nicxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi KBG

Bless!  They always seem to know what to say to put a smile on our faces...mine really doesn't understand the crying for no reason thing we do, but he usually manages to make me end up laughing.

My boobs are annoying me too...had to wear a bra for the first time in days as DH's brother was coming round so I thought it best! And it was sooooooo annoying...as soon as they'd gone I was upstairs whipping it off! 

AF pains have eased enormously for me too.

I think my main problem with all this is that I'm a bit of a control freak, and this is something I feel I have no control over whatsoever...I just hope mother nature is looking on me kindly!  

Hope everyone else is ok today


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Mrs M, you made me lol about the bra comment, I am already a 32G and they are now spilling out of the bra!! I've also put on 6lbs with IVF, I knew it would make you feel bloated but assumed it was all swelling and it would go down, didnt realise it made you put on weight   I dont really understand how as I've not been eating more? 

Totally understand and am completetly with you on the control freak thing, in fact one day after asking a million questions the nurse said 'are you an analytical type of person?'. just a bit! I'm the sort of person who needs to know the answer, no matter how bad it is in order that i can find a way to deal with it. hence the waiting is pretty bad for me! 

Nicxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I've put a few pounds on too, mainly round my middle! The only thing I've changed food wise is having semi skimmed instead of skimmed milk.

Xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Hope all is ok! 

Mrs m and Nic I'm exactly the same, having positive and negative hours not days lol, it's only been 3 but it already feels like a week for me! I have pain in the side of my (.) (.) I'm quite big in that area also I'm a 34 f and wow they are sore! I'm feeling tight in my lower tummy which I normal get when my af is due so I'm feeling a bit negative about that, also I seem to have my usual spots that normally appear around the time of af! Nic I also forgot to take my folio acid and felt so annoyed with myself until I realised well it's done now! 

At least with this we all know we are feeling the same!!! It's good to know people are getting their bfp's give us hope! 

Well as for going out 2moro I think it will be a walk round the garden in the snow! It's certainly come down! I do love snow! 
Hope u sleep well tonight xxx another day done!


----------



## nessiebro

lizard i just wanted to say a HUGE MASSIVE congratulations to you on your   you must be soooooooo happy... well done ! 

mrs m i know how hard it is honey but i would take the girls advise and stay away from the pee sticks!!  they are dangerous and mess with your head, easier said than done , i know that, but if you can leave till your OTD then and save yourself a lot of upset......wish you all the luck in the world. 

the rest of you girls are doing sooooooo well and im sure this thread will be a lucky one and we will be seeing lots more happy positive stories to come.

good luck to you all
xx


----------



## Lizard39

Very confused...! OK, I know I have done lots of test this morning, but that's because it's so confusing, plus my urine (from 8am - but i did have a pee at 5am) was in the pot so it was easy to just keep dunking them in like biscuits?!

1) Clearblue digital - not pregnant
2) clear view HPT the clinic gave us - very faint line second line
3) so then dunked the FR one we had spare  - very faint second line
4) so then thought we'd try the other CB digital one we had - not pregnant

Ummmmm.....Really don't know what to think! Any suggestions? Thought about going to GP tomorrow for a blood test!

With love from a very confused Lizard xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - what a morning you have had indeed! Yes, go to GP. Maybe some drugs are still in your system?? I am sure you will get your positive hun, dont worry   feet up for you sweetie  
xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Jeez...just to add to the stress of all this! if it was me, I'd do another test as you've got two of each result...but at this stage I'm not sure how trustworthy any results are like jelly says given all the drugs we've had through our system


----------



## Lilly27

Oh what a morning for you! I would def go to the doctors, you could also try again in the morning with you first wee, they say first wee so it's not diluted with water or coffees etc so you could try not having anything to drink for a few hours and re-test but try not to drive yourself mad! 
 for the positive to come through stronger!  

Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard - i have read on a website that Clearblue digital isn't as sensitive as some of the other tests (measures 50ml hcg and above) so i would def go to your docs for a blood test. 

AFM im still bleeding    def think its game over for me this time, me and DH are ok have had all week to come to terms with it, i will do a test on OTD for 100% assurance tho. Getting excited now tho and concentrating on my 4 blasty snowbabies waiting for us and preparing for that now. Its the only way i can cope is look to the next step and i know one of those will be the one   

Hope all you lovely ladies are okay sending you much love and    can't wait to hear of all your BFPs xx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks for replies Jelly, Mrs M, Lilly & Vicstar. Not going to bother getting more tests today as only place in village open today only sells Clear Blue digital ones, plus Not sure it will end up be conclusive anyway! Instead, I'm assuming it's a BFP for us, I'll phone the clinic tomorrow with the result and also ask them about going to GP for blood test. The only other thing I was thinking is......my clinic only instructs you to take  cyclogest until morning of OTD (though I have enough to take tonight & 2 tomorrow) whereas other ladies seem to take it up to 12 weeks. Hence I might ask my GP to subscribe some to me to keep my womb lining nice and think for another week or so, just incase my embryo implanted later! 

Vicstar - sorry you think it's Bfn for you, but good to read you are very positive Bout your frosties.

Thanks ladies, lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- How confusing  I'm with the other ladies test again in morn then request a blood test hun. Hope you can relax today and stay positive 

Vicstar-    so sorry to hear this news hun but your doing amazingly to be concentrating on the next stage already. Thinking of you anf sending you lots of love,    and     

Lily,MrsM and Nic- I'm feeling exactly the same negative and positive moments throughout the days  Also have sore (.)(.) especially on the sides,af pains on and off and spots. All signs of my af too so its a mind boggler. I relly hope we get through this girls without caving in and stay positive

Jelly and MrsC- hey girls, hope your well??

Nessibro- hey hun, thanks for popping in. This 2ww is agony 

AFM- well 4dp5dt and not much to report apart from all the symptoms of af coming  

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to give my experience...........

I personally would be getting in touch to ask for a blood test to decipher what exactly is going on

On my first cycle i had got bfn (was a serail early tester) our clinic testd 14dpo (ec) i tested with CB digital and definite bfn despite bhcg being 109.

On day 15 cb digital still BFN, tested with first response faint line which is what i think you are today

My clinic told me that some hpts are not very sensitive and its still very early

Do your clinic open at weekends otherwise i would definitly call your clinic tomorrow for their guidance

                  

Em


----------



## Mrs M2011

I've only got enough Cyclogest for up to OTD as well, is it easy enough to get more from GP? Confusing how clinics do things differently


----------



## Lilly27

The hospital told me if bfp I would have to go back and they would give me a prescription I've got 30 left, so hopefully would need to go back for more! Ask when u phone them x


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - so happy you thinking of next step, thinking of you

My clinic gave me steriods and pessaries to last for 2 weeks and then I have to call them on THE day and take it from there, if positive I cont to take both meds for a while, if negative I still have to keep taking steriods as you shoudlnt just stop them apparently. Think all clinics do everything different hehe
xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Hi Everyone

Im new to this.  It takes abit of getting use to you shorthand but im sure i will get there.  We having been trying for four years to concieve.  We are about to start IVF treatment next week.  Can anyone tell me if accupunture is good for you while do treatment?

Wouls be grateful for any replies xx


----------



## mrscabbage

Afternoon girls, well evening I suppose - don't the hours fly when you're sufing the net?

Lizard - that's crap about the conflicting results!  I know that clearblue digital conception indicator test 25 iu of hcg which I think is the same as FRER but may be you have the one that just says 'pg' or 'not pg' which could have a differnet sensitivity.  I wouldn't do any more tests and call your clinic first thing tomorrow   for a great result for you hunny.

Vicstar - Fingers crossed for you, I knw you read a lot about bleeding being normal in early preg but that's not very comforting i'm sure.  Hopefully you will still get a bfp but at the worst of times you have 4 snowbabies and maybe next time they might put two back for you - thinking of you anyway x

Robinson - Thanks for thinking of me xx - don't worry about af signs, sure they are the same as bfp signs - good luck for your otd

AFM - Still testign at least twice a day- like pringles, once you pop you just can't stop!! All tests are coming up positive to varying degrees.  this morning I used my first cb conception indicator and it said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'   so happy about that! I also used a sainsburys +/- test and it is pos but I don't like that type of test at all!  My friend came around with an internet cheapy as i thought that would be the real test and it has come in two good dark lines, so things are looking good at this point although my otd isn't until tue.

Speaking about pessaries I have only enough for OTD, don't know what the clinic does after that, I'll ask them when I fone to see

I still have no symptoms that couldn't be explained away - no sore boobs, no sickness, no more tiredness than usual, so symptomless ladies don't worry

sending big love and luck of the irish to you all xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

mrscabbage - that made me laugh (comment pringles lol) I am soo happy for you hun!   xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Great news Mrs Cabbage xxxx


----------



## piesie

Hi everyone, 

Like longing4baby, I'm also relatively new to FF but have been lurking for a couple of weeks since seeing our consultant.  I've found it very useful so far in finding out what to expect and no doubt I'll have more questions once I start tx.

AFM, DH and I have been married nearly 3 years and have been TTC ever since without success.  I was referred to our local hospital by the GP last year and eventually got to see a consultant in October.  She requested all the tests/scans etc and all have come back with no problems so it's unexplained.  I'm 41 and DH has just turned 44 so it's probably our ages but as I am 41 I don't qualify for IVF on the NHS   We had a long think (& review of our finances!) over Christmas and decided to go for it so went to see the same consultant privately.

I'm due to start injections on 17th February.  I can't believe this is really happening now!  I'm happy, nervous, excited, all rolled into one!  I know it is a long journey for us all but I hope we all get the BFP's we are longing for in 2012 

I would also be interested to hear of the benefits of acupuncture.  I'm trying to do everything I can to make this work.


----------



## Jelly.B

longing4baby -welcome   very excited for you and the start of your ivf journey.   bet you cant wait.
I am a firm believer of acupuncture! I love it, not only do I think acupuncture was the reason of my ever so good lining (no matter what the outcome) but it also helps with bloodflow and relax all your systems, making them work so much better together. Throughout my ivf journey I have remaind ever so calm, even my man is amazed by this hehe (I am a bit of a nutter otherwise lol) not only has it helped me, but it has made mein to a more postive person. I simply love it  

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

havent been on for  quite a while

I am not on day 4 of Gonal F and have had no side effects at all - not even a headache - to be honest I dont know if this is good or bad. I had no side effects with the DR and my period came as normal, all blood tests and lining as expected
I have been busy with work and at times it has let me forget that I am doing IVF

I am only on Gonal F 300 and buserelin and tomorrow going in for another scan and blood test 

Did any of you ladies have any side effects with any of the medication?
I am taking pregnacare and omega 3 and 6 daily, accupuncture once a week and leaving work asap tp come home and have some head space and chill out time

Thanks
Baby dust to all xx


----------



## mrscabbage

Thanks for the well wishes girls,  I would recommend accupuncture but I think you do need to find someone you 'click' with and can talk to and trust.  I have been to one acu before this one and the difference is massive.  Also as Jelly says it really helps with lack of stress, so if you can afford it I would def say do it


----------



## mrscabbage

Thanks Lizard & Jelly    pray it lasts


----------



## Jelly.B

mrscabbage - agree with you there re finding someone you click with! Worth doing reasearch for sure re clinics. I was really lucky with mine, I have so much to thank him for  
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in (again!) to say welcome to the thread longing4baby and piesy

Wishing you lots of luck for your treatments         

Any questions worrys or anything else ask away ......

Lizard thinking of you, are you contacting clinic tomorrow 

 to anyone with OTD tomorrow (or early testing tomorrow!)

Em


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Vicstar - my heart goes out to you, I am so impressed with the strength you have shown and your positivity. sending you big big    

Lizard - confusing, it wasnt till I joined FF I realised that some clinics make you do a hpt, I agree with everyone else a blood test will tll you definitively! I think all clinics should do a blood test, after all we've been through we deserve the right answer! yours is looking very good hun, so pleased for you.

piesie, welcome, I did acupuncture, mainly because we decided we didnt want to have a failed cycle and then think 'what if we'd done acupuncture'. I'm a bit on the fence with it, I dont dislike it but dont feel amazing after it although as long as it was doing the right things to the right bits that was ok! the last session I had he used moxibustion (heated herbs rather than needles) and I found that very relaxing and much more enjoyable. if you can afford it then i would say give it a go, as my clinic says (they dont belive it helps) 'it doesnt do any harm'.

Rome, I was on same drugs as you, initially 225 then upped to 300 and didnt have any side effects which as great. however because of this I thought I hadn't down regg'd and then thought I wasnt stimming 

Mrs M, Em, Vixie Pie, Lily, Jelly, longing4, doofus, hope you're all ok and had a nice weekend.

AFM, had a brill day today with DH, I left the house!!! had a lovely day shopping in York and lovely lunch at Bettys. Getting out of the house is the key to keeping the moods at bay for me, the problem is that I have a very stressful office environment and I have been able to arrange to work from home during the 2ww to reduce the stress. will have to make sure each day i go for a walk of physically get out of the house.

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Pie and longing- welcome to the thread. I wish you lots of luck with your tx. Any questions and the ladies on here will do there best to answer and are an amazing bunch of strong women 

Rome10- hey hun, glad your getting on well, will it be your first stimms scan tomorrow then?

Nic- hey hun, Glad you had a nice day. I don't live far from york and went to uni there. Its lovely city. I had a lovely afternoon too with DH we went cinema and meal then cam back and watched tv on the sofa

Lizard- hope your ok hun?

MrsC- great news  Hope the positives keep coming but it sounds like they will. So very pleased for you hun 

MrsM- hope your ok hun? 

Vicstar- thinking of you hun 

Jelly- hey hun, hope your well?

AFM- Had a lovely day. Chilled this morning then went cinema and pub meal this aft. Then arrived home and cosied on the sofa  Feeling alot more relaxed in myself and trying not to dwell on anything. I am still getting af pains and a sort of pulling/stitch like sensation down right side and still have sore (.)(.), Anyway these can all be side affects of drugs so heres to waiting it out

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi yes first scan tomorrow. Just anxious as no side effects so don't know if it's working!! Howvare things with you? Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome10- I didn't have any side effects at all on first 5 days of stimms but had 15 follies on first scan  I'm good just going abit   in the 2ww now  xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Wow that has gone quickly!! How are you feeling? Did you have one or two put in? Praying it goes well for you xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- we just had the one blast put back and 2 frozen  So were very pleased to have 2 snowbabies waiting for us. Our clinic only puts one back on 5dts but they said if both our frosties thaw we could have them both put back if we need to have another go or if we wanted a sibling  Nice to have the option. I'm having agood day today but the first few days were agony. Just thinking about everything in detail. Anyway more relaxed now and ready for whats to come whatever the outcome  xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Lizard39 said:


> Thanks ladies. I know it's such early days and will test again tomorrow on OTD, but can't help thinking what a wonderful 40th birthday present this will be for hubby & I, as I'm 40 in September!  that this is the start of a positive thread for us all, as you are all amazing woman and all deserve BFP.
> 
> Much love to you all,
> 
> Lizard xxx


Congratulations Lizard, so, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Doofuz

And for you mrscabbage, great news!

Jelly - I love your positivity, you remind me of me, just going with it. It's great to see and I hope it lifts everybody, I know it does me   

Robinson - good luck for you, your DH and embies. Glad to know you are relaxed   

Vicstar - I am so sorry, but good to see you are thinking of the next step, my thoughts are for you   

Welcome to here longing4baby and piesie   

Mrs M, Vixiepie and the rest of you in the middle of treatment, thinking of you all   

Lizard - sorry I posted my congrats to you before I read rest of thread..thinking of you going to the GP for blood test and that you get the result you deserve   

AFM - I am doing good, on day 14 of DR, I do think my acupuncture is working for me, I only suffer from afternoon headaches and tiredness. Luckily I only work in the morning so in the afternoon I am priviliged to have a quick snooze. Looking forward to the next stage. I think I have next week off as it is half term so will do some big relaxing then. 

Have a good day all - positive vibes for everyone


----------



## Jlp81

Hi everyone, hope everyone is good, starting my first cycle of ivf injections tomorrow, bit nervous! How many days did you have off for ec and et? I'm a teacher and not sure what time I can have off. 
Wishing you all the luck in the world! Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Doofuz- hey hun, glad your getting on well 

Jlp- welcome and good luck with your tx. I'm having 2 and half wks off from EC. Do what feels right for you. Some ladies go back to work depends how stressful your job is. Mine involves moving and handling of people and equipment and on my feet alot so thats why I decided against going back. 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning all,

Doofuz - thanks for the post and no worries re not reading the rest of the thread first!

Jlp - congrats of starting your first IFV. There is not hard or fadt rule with this unfortunatel. In my opinion I would say you def need EC & the following day off work, as you feel quite sore and bloated & need to rest before ET. then time off after ET is completely up to you as a person & how stressful your job is or if you have to do any heavy lifting. I'm office based and it's not stressful so I had 3 days as sick from ET (mon- wed) and then worked from home on the thurs & Friday. The second week I went to work, which was good for me. Some ladies have sick notes from their GP for 2 weeks, other only take afew days off. You need to weigh up what is best you for, if the children will make you stressed, or pull or tug you, you might want to get a sick note, if they are lovely children and you enjoy your job and it's not physical they maybe just afew days. 

Rome - good luck with scan today 

Em - sounds likey you had a perfect w/e. O

Knicker - the key is getting out the house every day ths week, so make sure you go something every lunchtime

Hello to the new ladies on this thread. Its a great forum and will help you through your IFV journey. Wishing you a smoth &   journey.

AFM- Yah...managed to get an ppointment with GP at 11:50am. It's not with my usual GP who is lovely, but it is with another lady GP who I have seen before and she was nice, so   she'll prescribe me some cyclogest and give me a blood test! Just spoke to My clinic & spoke to reception who took down everything & said one of the nurses will call me back, but might not be this morning as they are normally with patients in the mornings! I asked her to put on my notes please if possible phone back before 11:40am. if they haven't phoned by the time I'll go to GP, I'll just ask the GP for blood test & pessaries - and beg and cry if it comes to it 

So....it's another waiting game! Think I'll definitely be working for home today   though not sure how much work will get done this morning. Not sure if it's a good sign or not, but OMG, my face keeps feeling really really really hot & got bad headaches! Also, (sorry tmi) when I inserted my pessaries ths morning rather that just white discharge there was some brown stuff. Apparently that can be the womb sealing over - lets hope so! 

Enjoy your days everyone. Much   &   to all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- morning hun, glad you ot your appointment. Hope you can keep sane until you have it all sorted. You must feel so confused. Lots of luck and     for this morning hun xxx


----------



## VixiePie

Lizard - much love and luck hun xXxx

Everyone else - hello  Sorry for lack of personals, the pooch is looking at me as if you say 'do you know you're 39 minutes late walking me' lol. 

Anyway good luck and lots of love on your journeys xXx


----------



## Lilly27

Morning everyone! 

Welcome to all the new ladies starting you rollercoaster, I'm sure f/f will help u as it did me! Lots of lovely supportive peeps! Good luck! 

Lizard good luck this morning hope u get all u need! As if its not stressful enough eh! But some good signs there  For you! X

Hi to everyone else on 2ww, hope ur time is going quick and ur surviving! It feels like the days are going quick but not quick enough! 

Hi to everyone in between hope ur ok xx 

AFM - well I have been driving myself mad  I have been a serial googler which I told myself and dh I wasn't going to do but I have managed to turn dh into one as well!  
I have been having cramps on and off but nothing major, woke this morning felt a bit sick n had back ache! I'm only 5dpt so still the effects of drugs I'm sure! 
I just had a shower and had to get out, I was washing my hair and had this horrendous sharp pain in my righ side, all my cramping been to left before! Im not sure if it's because I was stretching but nothing like this happened last time I washed my hair , I have come to lay down and although it's not as sharp its still twinging going to stay here until it eases!  scary! 
Back to work tomorrow which is going to be hard but then only 4 days to go! :0 

Anyway I'll stop ranting hope all is well thinking of you x


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- morning hun, hope your not going to loopy  I havn't googled anything as would send me even more . I too am still having af cramps on and off and pain down right side. Also have sore (.)(.). I'm like you and am blaming my effects on the drugs for the moment as feel far too early. This wait is so hard. Saying that it feels like the last 5 days have gone quick but slow at the same time  I had scare too this am. Woke up with terrible cramps and really though af was coming anyway went to toilet eventually and nothing there,phew. This is so scary. Can't believe you get to test on the 11th. We may test early depends on how we feel xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies for your lovely words. I am doing okay at the moment, i have good moments and not so good moments but each day it is getting easier.  I now wonder whether it has something to do with the coasting when they took me off the Gonal F early but didn't do EC until 6 days later, ie no drugs in my system apart from buserin for 11 days cos i didn't have the ET until 5dp EC!! I know its not over until OTD but at the end of the day i know my body and i have been PG before and had loads of symptoms. This time nothing apart from the bleeding which has been quite heavy and painful.   

Lizard - thinking of you today honey and    it is good news!!x

Robinson - how are you doing? Going a little crazy with the symptom checking??  

Lilly - i too am a serial googler!! Keeping fingers crossed for you   

Jelly - how are you doing hun?

Knicker - thanks.  Oooh i love York, me and DH have just booked a night in a lovely hotel there in a couple of weeks, i cannot wait, loadsa shopping!!!   

Sending you all loads   and    for you all xx Sorry if missed anyone but i'm at work!!


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar-    your doing brillantly hun. Try not to think too much about what might have been the cause it will drive you  . Can't imagine how hard it is for you hun. Stay strong and think of those snowbabies waiting for you. I'm not too bad. Having a weird day today as had bad af pains and thought that was it this morning but there was nothing there. This wait is agony xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

Vicstar - you hang in there hun. Your snowbabies are waiting for you  
Robinson - stay away from tests! you naughty little minx   if you tests too early and its a bfn because of the drugs still in your system, you will regret it and you know it. Will only make you worry. But you are a big girl and I am sure you be just fine   dont worry too mjuch re cramps darling, we all have different symptons and all of this is new to your body so let the worries fall of your shoulders for now  
Lizard - thinking of you!!
Lilly - naughty naughty, step away from the laptop lol
Nic- hope you well petal. Keep staying postive, you doing ever so well  
VixiePie - hello you, how are you doing?? 
Jlp - best of luck for your first injection. Ever sooo excited for you!!!  
Doofuz - bring on second stage for you!! Its so exciting isnt it. Glad you not having bad sideaffects either. Keep it up hun. I too find that acupuncture helped me sooooo much, still is, love it!! Addicted to it hehe

Hello to everyone else  

AFM - first week after ET was easy!!! second week starting to drag hehe... doing well and keep sending you all positive and sticky wibes! Sorry I havent posted much, just trying to focus on myself a little (sorry, Know I am selfish hehe) if I read into all of this too much my head will go a bit bonkers methinks lol! But thinking of you all daily and checking on you all all the time  
Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanks hun. I'm gona go for a little walk in a min then come back and have some lunch. Hoping the fresh air will clear all these negative thoughts. Your doing brillantly hun. Only 4 days to go. Very excited for you xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Just a quicky as hubby is taking me out for a bit of retail therapy...think he's trying to perk me up a bit as on another downer..anyway, I hope,you are all ok. Lizard, good luck for today.

My quick question is, is anyone else overheating I've had two terrible nights sleep due to being way too hot, and it's happening again now!  I shoukd probsbly be grateful for it in this weather but it's annoying at night!

Speak later.

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

yes!this morning turned the heating off and opened the windows! seems to be just the mornings though, feel ok  the rest of the day

Nicxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

I've been thinking (dangerous, i know) about FF and all the support it has given me over the last 8 moths and about what has happened in that time. when i first joined FF I was still having investigations and so used FF as a source of information. I remember nervously making my first post, I'd never done that sort of thing before (unless you count ********!). then as time went on and it became apparent that we were having IVF I plucked up the courage to join the Dec/Jan cycle buddies thread. Our treatment was postponed for a month so in the end joined the Jan/Feb thread but still read the Dec/Jan one to this day, its almost like watching a soap opera, you get involved with all the characters and then need to know what happening with them.

Although I enjoy the Jan/Feb thread its a bit too big for me, there are certain names I remember and 'click' with from the early days when it wasnt so big and certain ones that I dont. However I feel really at home here on the Ist time thread, in the words of Goldilocks, its not too big, its not too small, its just right.

So then I started thinking about how quickly time has passed and that soon, well we wont be first timers any more and we will inevitably be travelling down different paths. I felt really sad  to think that this might not continue as I value your support so much and really enjoy chatting on line, I feel like I've got to know you all really well.

So what happenens next? I would just like to say that I would like to continue chatting, whether its here or on another thread no matter what my outcome is. 

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- what a lovely post hun. I feel the same about FF. I have gained so much from this site but especially from you ladies on our litlle thread here  I too hope we can all stay in touch. We could start a new thread just need to think of a name. Now that is a strange thought that soon we won't be first timers anymore. We have all come so far and I am very proud of you all on this thread xxx


----------



## vicstar

Awww Nic that was a lovely post, brought a tear to my eye    New name "seasoned knicker watchers"!!xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

he he, love it! xx


----------



## Lilly27

Nic that is so lovely and I feel exactly the same, I was on previous thread also for over a year, we kept getting new homes but eventually those girls all passed me as i had to wait in between  iui and ivf but once I came onto here I felt the support and interest straight away! I know I have not been on here as long as most of you ladies as I joined mid thread but you have all been so supportive! You are a lovely bunch of people and I am thankful I came across this thread! Even my dh will say how's everyone got on today!  

I def will be checking in and would also like to keep in touch! 

Xx


----------



## Lizard39

Knicker - what a lovely post & also made my cry  !  I feel exactly the same way & ths thread has been amazing at helping me through out ifv journey. Em (moderator not Robinson) - is there a place on this site where we could set up a new thread and continue chatting as would be lovely to stay in tough with these amazing ladies. Name suggestion from me 'Old Friends from the First Timers IVF thread' 

Mrs M - how was your retail therapy? Make any exciting purchases? Re overheating - my face feels like it is burning its that hot! This has ben happening most days for past 5-6 days and happens afew/several  times each day! 

Em - how was your walk, imagine it was freezing 'up north'.

Lilly - hope the pains gone away now. I went back to work last week and it was a good distraction in the 2ww, so hope it's good for you too! Comment re your DH asking how everyone is doing on a daily basis s so sweet!  

Doofuz - I really enjoyed accupuncture and had it throughout IFV too. If it works for you great...keep going with it. Not long still you start Stimmimng now!  

Jlp - good luck with your injection tomorrow. Once you have injected once, they do get easier. 

Vicstar - sending you a huge   & lots of   

Vixipie - how's things going with you? 

Beckyboo - we are missing you, but still sending you let's of   &   in your 2ww.

Well the morning was an adventure. Sat in GP Surgery for 50 mins as she was running late! GP did suggest a beta hcg blood test, but I've had to go to  the local hospital for it (25 mins drive away), hence got home at 2pm after heading out at 11:30 for the doctors appointment! She wouldn't give me a prescription for cyclogest though, so when OFU phone me back   they will fax a prescription to a local pharmacy - the pharmacist was lovely, I ended up telling her everything & she has ordered some cyclogest 400 ( as she didn't have any in stock) which will be there tomorrow. Also spent more £££ on HPT, which i just did! The FRER again has a faint second line and this time I got the Clearblue Plus rather than the Clearblue digital conception indicted ones and it too had a faint + sign!   So I am assuming its a BFP until proven otherwise with blood test which hopefully I'll get the results  tomorrow, definitely on Wednesady. 

Lots of   &   to you all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Doofuz

That's a lovely post KBG   I haven't been on here long and can already see the love, it's obvious. It's a fantastic source of support this thread and hopefully others will view it in the same way. We shall all be catching up with each other on a pregnancy board, after that a newborns borns, after that an under ones etc, ect. Those you are ever so close to will always stay with you, your journey together kind of makes you family


----------



## Doofuz

Lizard, brilliant news! A line is a line they say, but best wishes whilst you wait for your blood test results. Fab


----------



## vicstar

Lizard - Wahoo definitely a positive!!! Sooo happy for you x  

I have been thinking a lot today sat at work, getting myself all upset again  .  As i said before good days and bad days. I keep thinking what if it has worked (even though deep down i know it hasn't far too much bleeding) and i did a HPT yesterday (but it was a Clearblue Digital) and that was those horrible two words "not pregnant".  Still have to do a test on OTD but surely by now, 13dp5dt i would have had a positive ??   

I wish it was the 10th now and then i would know for certain


----------



## Lizard39

Vicstar - it was the 2 Clear Blue Conception indicator ones that said 'not pregnant' for me, whereas the FRER, the Clearblue Plus ( we're it's a + or - sign) & clearview one from the clinical had 2 lines that mean you are pregnant. Hence I'm not keen on those CB ones that say 'pregnant' to 'not pregnant'! Keep   as you never know.....


----------



## knickerbockerglory

vicstar, I know its been said before but they give us an OTD for a reason, otherwise they would say just test when you like! I'm sure its so hard though, if you are like me I like to keep my expectations low in order to avoid getting my hopes up and then dashed, I would always prefer to think the worst and then be pleasantly surprised than the other way round. sending you lots of     and hoping that its the news you deserve on OTD.

Lizard, I'm sure that with hpt if they are negative then they could still be postive (because the HCG might not have reached the level that it can detect yet) but if they're postive then they are! the only other question is whether  the trigger shot is interfering with your HCG levels but you have done loads and surely as time goes on if that was the case then you would start to get more negatives as the HCG wears off (does that make sense??). this is why I am NOT doing a hpt!!!!

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard - i was told once that you can never get a false positive but you can get a false negative

Thanks Nic - sending you loads too      Whens your OTD?x


----------



## Lizard39

Good advice Knicker. Since Friday evening we have done 9 tests (OMG - that's ridiculous) and 6 are positive and 3 negative. The clinic have just called, and they said they would expect them to be faint at this stage as hcg levels are still very low in you body as its very early days & I shouldn't really do anymore HPT tests. I asked them about doing a hcg blood test (didn't tell them I had one done today via GP) and she said they won't do it, instead they do a scan at about 6 weeks and again at 8 weeks - booked me in for first scan on Mon 27th Feb. She also wouldn't prescribe me anymore cyclogest, said your body will have enough in now to continue the pregnancy! Ummmmm.....do I phone my GP back and get an extra weeks supply, just for good measures?!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

what?? so if you are not supposed to do any more hpt and they dont do a blood test are you really supposed to wait 6 weeks to get a definative answer. thats ludicrous! good job your GP is more understanding and you have done the test. Its making my blood boil I cant believe what shoddy service that is. i feel silly now stressing that my clinic are doing my blood test a bit too early!!!

on the cyclogest front, erm, does this mean if its a BFP we have to carry on with the cyclogest? i didnt know that! how long for, I've only done it for a week and its flipping horrible although anything for a bfp 

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - I haven't got a clue re cyclogest and it seems another example of different clinics having different protocols/theories re it! A friend of mine is 30 weeks pregnant with first ICSI & at her clinic the standard practice is to continue the cyclogest til 12 week and even longer if it's twins. My clinic don't prescribe past OTD based in the following info...



Flozzie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on things here for a while but didn't feel right posting but today I felt compelled to reply.
> 
> Pinot and Lizard - I completely understand where you're coming from so  After our BFP, I went into meltdown about not having a further supply of Cyclogest. I wasn't asked to have the day 21 progesterone test prior to treatment (not sure if it's routine any more) so panicked that OFU didn't know if I produced adequate amounts naturally. After absolutely loads of reading up on the subject, along with speaking to my GP, my midwife and OFU nurses, I've since learned that progesterone is produced by the corpus luteum. In a natural cycle, the corpus luteum comes from the follicle that produces the egg and it assist implantation. When the embryo implants, it sends signals to the corpus luteum to continue producing progesterone. OFU told me that there's no evidence to suggest that our bodies don't produce progesterone after EC in an IVF cycle however Cyclogest is given to 'kick start' the process and to nurture the uterus. When those all-important signals are given by the implanted embryo then the corpus luteum does it's job. OFU's opinion is that they prefer to discontinue the use of drugs as soon as possible to allow the body to work within its natural realm. Artificial progesterone use isn't considered to be dentimental to the foetus but isn't thought to be required either. Their balance seems to be it's better to allow the baby to develop in an unhindered way. I get that, it makes sense. It also didn't stop me worrying myself silly. My GP gave me another weeks supply after OTD. I used one a day instead of two - firstly to make them last longer and secondly to 'wean' myself off them.
> 
> For fresh IVF cycles, try to take some peace of mind from the fact that you have more follicles than you would in a natural cycle so the chance of having less progesterone than Mrs Natural-Pregnancy is incredibly small. You should have a lovely abundance of it  Like I said, it didn't stop me worrying, to the point that I cried myself stupid some days, but apparently it was uncalled for as my result is currently having his nap
> 
> to you all
> 
> x


----------



## Mrs M2011

Lovely post, and you've all been a great support to me too..I haven't told anyone besides parents about going through this process so it's been brilliant to clear up symptoms without being a pain to the clinic! Also to share with others who understand the emotional rollercoaster that this creates. I really haven't wanted to share with friends as I think unless you are doing this, or have done it, it's difficult to understand what we are going through.

I failed miserably at my retail therapy trip, I just really wasn't in the mood. Got some yummy food from waitrose though, so wasn't a complete wasted journey.

It's difficult how clinics / hospitals do things differently...and very frustrating when all you want is a yes, or no. Its that awful limbo feeling continuing. ...feel for you  

As for Cyclogest, I've carried on using it 'the other end' and not experienced any mess...I also wanted there to be no problems with Knicker Watch!

Thinking of you all, and good luck ladies at the start of this journey


----------



## jvdb

Just jumping in. At otd you are only 4 weeks pregnant which is why the line is faint. A positive is a positive and that's why they are saying to wait on a scan. You ARE pregnant!! Maybe if it was twins the line would be darker as you would have more hcg in your system. As time goes on it will get darker. Hope that helps, and congratulations lizard and mrscabbage!!
Julie xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Congrats on your   hun. two lines are two lines. So woohoo!! So veryvery pleased for you hun. I am with Nic its appalling that the clinic aren't going to confirm it for your with blood test especially as its your OTD. I would not be happy. If I get a positive I have to continue using progeterone pessaries for upto 8 weeks or 12 can't remember 

MrsM- Hope your feeling more positive soon.    to you. I know how you feel. I've felt well and truly fed up today 

Doofuz- hey hun, hope your well?

Vicstar-   

AFM- feeling a little better now. Had strong cramps this morning and really upset me but spoke to my friend who was pregnant recently and told me she had period pains but her period never came and thats how she knew she was pregnant so holding onto that for now   

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to say, that i have read your comments this afternoon and this is whats proposed, I will start up a new thread within this section, where you can all continue chatting for the moment and then when everyone has finished their cycles  (dec/jan and feb testers) then it can be moved to our long term buddies section where you can continue to chat for as long as you wish, what i should however point out is that after the move to the long term buddies section pregnancy and parenting chat is permitted which is one of the reasons for keeping you here in the meantime 

I will start a new thread for you some point this evening and also create a new thread for the ladies who are waiting to start and in early stages of IVF

Hope this is ok 

Em


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Em, I'm feeling 'ok'...it's going to be a loooooooong week..lol

I'm still getting the AF feelings but taking hope from others having them too...although I have got my usual monthly spot which has popped up on my chin now


----------



## Robinson84

Your right is going to be a lonnnnnnng week  Yes i'm going to try and take comfort in the fact that af pains are good but very hard  I've had a few spots too and sore (.)(.). All usual af signs

Anyway we must stay       as this week will become a snails journey 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I'm going to try and keep busy in the hope it goes quickly...but also really want to be able to enjoy the week off work so don't want to wish it away too much...

Yes, (.)(.) are a nightmare at the mo...huge and painful!!!


----------



## Lizard39

Em - thank- you new thread. In the long term buddies section do you mean 'pregnancy & parenting' is or isn't permitted? 

Thanks,

Lizard xx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard when will you know what your HCG is?x


----------



## Martha Moo

Lizard39 said:


> Em - thank- you new thread. In the long term buddies section do you mean 'pregnancy & parenting' is or isn't permitted?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lizard xx


Lizard, pregnancy and parenting chat is permitted  you will remain upon the IVF board though until you have all reached test dates 

Em


----------



## Jlp81

Hi girls, I'm starting my first cycle of ivf this week, a little bit nervous. I've been reading all your posts and catching up with everyones news. How much time did you have off for EC and ET? Can't really take much time off so need to use it wisely. Is the EC painful? 
Thank you everyone, fingers and toes crossed for you all x


----------



## longing4baby

Hi Everyone

Really do enjoy reading this.

Piesie im to starting my treatment on the 16th February so looks like will be on the same timing .  I have app with DR next wednesday the 16th.


----------



## piesie

Evening everyone,

Longing4baby, it does look like we will be on the same timing.  My appointment is the day I start injections on Friday 17th.  I'm still waiting for my pack to arrive with consent forms and prescription   I'll have to chase the fertility nurse tomorrow as she said she'd post them last Monday!


----------



## Becca123

JLp81- I had ET today which was just like having a smear test, for the EC I was petrified but do not remember a thing, the drugs completely knock you out ! 
I have taken 2 weeks off work, I was really uncomfortable after EC but everyone is different! 
Good luck you will be fine   

Longing4baby- good luck for the 16th xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know i have started two threads which should be your new homes from now 
I will come back and lock this thread at 930pm tonight so nobody loses any posts 

SO

For ladies undergoing treatment Since December and Jan with a feb test date

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=280745.0

and for ladies just starting out for their first IVF cycle beginning in Feb and march

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=280744.0

Happy chatting in your new homes 

Em


----------

